# Sample Society



## Souly (Jan 26, 2012)

I just got this email from beauty bar

 
Sample Society
 
We channeled our obsession with prestige brands into the perfect beauty cocktail: Sample Society.

Catering to tried-and-true beauty devotees, this exclusive program delivers 5 fresh deluxe-sized samples - culled from beauty's finest - to your doorstep each month.

*For $15 a month, you'll receive:*

5 deluxe-sized samples from beauty brands like *Murad, Stila,* and *Bond No. 9*.
$15 gift code to redeem on a $50 purchase - when any product from the brands you've sampled is included in your order.
Expert beauty advice to accompany your samples from the editors of Allure.
A bonus one-year subscription to Allure magazine ($12 value). See below for offer &amp; refund details.
Visit beautybar.com/samplesociety 
 





mod edit: fixed link


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

Reija, one of the site admins, also got that email and I believe she signed up. I attempted to sign up but got a "authorize fail" on my card despite the fact that I KNOW I have money on the card. I wonder if it's because it's a pre-paid debit card and not a "real" credit card. I won't use a real credit card for any subscription except Birchbox.


----------



## Souly (Jan 26, 2012)

I joined but I'm still feeling a little hesitant. I ordered from beauty bar earlier this month &amp; they sent me a USED nail polish. I called them &amp; they did send a new bottle.  But still...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 26, 2012)

I just signed up. We'll see how this goes...just add it to my list of new subscriptions lol.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder how different this will be from BB?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

You get a magazine subscription for a year with Allure but other than that I see no difference. I think they don't have a points system. I know they have a referral one but not sure about a points one.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get a magazine subscription for a year with Allure but other than that I see no difference. I think they don't have a points system. I know they have a referral one but not sure about a points one.



Birchbox's point system has really gotten me, if it comes down to BB, MyGlam and Beauty Army, I think BB would win.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 26, 2012)

You only get deluxe sized samples and no full size products?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just saw this and I'm pretty excited..Im already signed up for beauty army n myglam, and I can't afford ALL of the subscriptions I want, nor could I use so much stuff...I have so much makeup that I just never have time to use! This seems worth it for the magazine and the fact u get 15 off ur $50 purchase..


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

No full size as far as I can tell.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, this sounds interesting!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 27, 2012)

Bear in mind that if you don't want the ALLURE subscription, they will refund $15, so it's kinda like getting the first box free if you do that. I figured I would give it a shot, simply because I have a wee bit more faith in it with the ALLURE branding tie-in (not the subscription, just how they are phrasing it) than I do (at this point) of My Glam actually managing to get it together.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Point.. If I dont like MyGlam I will cancel that and do this one. I just found one for shoes and I really want to try it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bear in mind that if you don't want the ALLURE subscription, they will refund $15, so it's kinda like getting the first box free if you do that. I figured I would give it a shot, simply because I have a wee bit more faith in it with the ALLURE branding tie-in (not the subscription, just how they are phrasing it) than I do (at this point) of My Glam actually managing to get it together.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found one for shoes and I really want to try it.


 Which one? Shoe Dazzle, Sole Society or Just Fab?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 28, 2012)

i subscribed. i buy SOOOOO much from their partner sites diapers.com, soap.com etc... and they have such good customer service


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I just subscribed. It looks awesome!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 28, 2012)

I just subscribed to this one, too. I figured if it's even loosely affiliated with Allure it will be run better than My Glam, which I had been thinking about, but looks like an epic disaster. It says my first box ships on March 5th, so I'll take a look at that and my March Birchbox and decide which one I'll keep and which I'll get rid of.


----------



## antonella (Jan 28, 2012)

wait im confused so if we say we dont want the allure subscription  we get it for free?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait im confused so if we say we dont want the allure subscription  we get it for free?


Sort of. You have to pay the $15 for your first box which includes the subscriptions. AFTER you get the first subscription you can cancel.

From their FAQs: *When will I receive my first issue of Allure magazine?* Expect the first issue 6-8 weeks after you enroll in Sample Society. Allure magazine subscriptions are provided directly by CondÃ© Nast. Please call CondÃ© Nast customer service at 1-800-578-1825 for subscription questions. You can also manage your subscription online here.

  *Can I cancel my Allure magazine subscription? * You are not billed for this subscription, nor will it automatically renew. The subscription is a special bonus included with your Sample Society membership. If you do not wish to receive an Allure subscription (or you prefer to receive a refund for the value), please click here and mail your request - along with current (within 30 days) Sample Society proof of purchase (your $15 monthly membership fee) to: CondÃ© Nast Special Programs, Sample Society, PO Box 37722, Boone, IA 50037-0722. Refund requests without completed forms or proof of purchase, or those received more than 30 days after the postmark on the refund request envelope will be forfeited.


----------



## antonella (Jan 29, 2012)

thx zadi u always knnow everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> speaking of everything have u found any info on februarys bb? im dying to find out some hints on wats gona be in the box


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2012)

Feb BB info won't be up for a few days. There is no signs of anything yet other than there are possibly 22 boxes to be sent out in February.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 30, 2012)

I got this in my e-mail today. So it looks like it's not an actual subscription to Allure but a mini-magazine instead.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 30, 2012)

I looked into both Shoe Dazzle and Just Fab. Shoe Dazzle shoes are more my style, and I signed up and ordered my first pair at 20% off so 32.00 total 




I really hope it works out I do need a way of getting cute inexpensive shoes in my closet





Are you subscribed to any of them? 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which one? Shoe Dazzle, Sole Society or Just Fab?


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 30, 2012)

I went ahead and signed up! I'm a part of so many subscriptions now!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 30, 2012)

I looked into both Shoe Dazzle and Just Fab. Shoe Dazzle shoes are more my style, and I signed up and ordered my first pair at 20% off so 32.00 total 



I really hope it works out I do need a way of getting cute inexpensive shoes in my closet





Are you subscribed to any of them? 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which one? Shoe Dazzle, Sole Society or Just Fab?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 30, 2012)

I looked into both Shoe Dazzle and Just Fab. Shoe Dazzle shoes are more my style, and I signed up and ordered my first pair at 20% off so 32.00 total 



I really hope it works out I do need a way of getting cute inexpensive shoes in my closet





Are you subscribed to any of them? 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which one? Shoe Dazzle, Sole Society or Just Fab?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 30, 2012)

sorry for all the postings, the forum was telling me there was an error after each time I tried to post my reply..


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looked into both Shoe Dazzle and Just Fab. Shoe Dazzle shoes are more my style, and I signed up and ordered my first pair at 20% off so 32.00 total
> ...


 I am indeed. I haven't ordered in a while, I keep skipping the month, but plan on getting something in Feb from Shoe Dazzle - specifically a dragon bracelet set. I had only one problem with a pair of shoes about two years ago and easily exchanged it. I've been a member of Shoe Dazzle since... 2008 or 2009 I believe.


Got this from Sample Society this morning on Facebook.



Hi Zadidoll! Saw your commentary on makeuptalk.com. Just wanted to clarify that you're right that Beauty Bar's Sample Society does not have a points system. Instead, we give you a $15 gift code each month to redeem at BeautyBar.com. We thought a gift code was a more straightforward, valuable addition! Commentary is always welcome. Please feel free to send further suggestions for Sample Society to [email protected]


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 30, 2012)

wow, I didnt know they were around that long.. I like that you can skip a month if you need to or want to
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am indeed. I haven't ordered in a while, I keep skipping the month, but plan on getting something in Feb from Shoe Dazzle - specifically a dragon bracelet set. I had only one problem with a pair of shoes about two years ago and easily exchanged it. I've been a member of Shoe Dazzle since... 2008 or 2009 I believe.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup. I went to look up my account info and I've been a member since March 26th, 2009 and that's the same month they launched.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 30, 2012)

At "checkout" it asked me if I wanted this subscription and I could opt out of it. Even though its free and they said they won't auto renew after the year is up, I don't trust it.
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait im confused so if we say we dont want the allure subscription  we get it for free?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 2, 2012)

I signed up! looks really cool! I am so curious to see what my box will be like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I was about to do myglam but myglam sucks in customer service and I was impressed by januarys bag..i have the concealer already, the mask is cheap i can buy it myself lol and iv heard so many disaster stories with the WEN conditioner so no thanks ill pass LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 2, 2012)

Totally caved and signed up just now. I got this message:

THANK YOU

We're delighted you've joined Sample Society.

In every delivery, you'll discover five deluxe-sized samples from world-class beauty brands, plus coveted expert advice from the editors of Allure. You'll love dabbing on the perfume, sweeping on the blush and smoothing in the moisturizer with flourish...and, of course, adding new favorites to your beauty bag.
'you'll discover five deluxe-sized samples from world-class beauty brands' PLEASE LET IT BE TRUE!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also, I clicked I did not want the Allure subscription. We will see if I get a refund of 15.00 in March.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I clicked I did not want the Allure subscription. We will see if I get a refund of 15.00 in March.



I hope you do as well, their FAQs is a bit misleading. I'm under the impression you need to get the magazine in order get a refund on it. And if you do get the refund it probably won't be until April



> *Can I cancel my Allure magazine subscription? * You are not billed for this subscription, nor will it automatically renew. The subscription is a special bonus included with your Sample Society membership. If you do not wish to receive an Allure subscription (or you prefer to receive a refund for the value), please click here and mail your request - along with current (within 30 days) Sample Society proof of purchase (your $15 monthly membership fee) to: CondÃ© Nast Special Programs, Sample Society, PO Box 37722, Boone, IA 50037-0722. Refund requests without completed forms or proof of purchase, or those received more than 30 days after the postmark on the refund request envelope will be forfeited.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Found this on their website FAQ:   I kind of like that, so we will truly be surprised when we get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For this box, I decided I am staying off of these threads until I receive mine, or it will spoil the surprise.     *Will you tell me ahead of time what I'll find in my box?* You will not be able to view which samples are included in your box before receiving them.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

I saw that. LOL The only downside to that is knowing if you want to continue or not until you actually get the products.


----------



## randerso (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you do as well, their FAQs is a bit misleading. I'm under the impression you need to get the magazine in order get a refund on it. And if you do get the refund it probably won't be until April



Just joined, woo! I just saw the official line up for this month's myglam and knew I had start diversifying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone tried getting a magazine refund yet? I found this: http://stag.condenastdirect.com/corp/beautybar/

I wonder what receipt they are referring to. There's no receipt of purchase in the dashboard. Maybe they will send you a confirmation when they charge your card? Or maybe you can use the statement for your card as the receipt?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sure you'll have to wait until you've been charged to ask for a refund.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would like a refund but Im not placing bets on it. I will ask but no biggie if they dont give me money back since it was 'free' anyway.


----------



## randerso (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure you'll have to wait until you've been charged to ask for a refund.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Are they charging everyone on the first of the month? I just signed up today so I didn't know if some people have already gotten charged.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

I signed up on Jan. 31st, and haven't been charged yet. I think they just did a .01 hold on my card to make sure it worked.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 13, 2012)

They didnt charge me either, they will probably charge once they ship it!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on Jan. 31st, and haven't been charged yet. I think they just did a .01 hold on my card to make sure it worked.


----------



## antonella (Feb 13, 2012)

yes they will charge you once they ship


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

website says they charge when they ship, and they ship on the 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for confirming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> website says they charge when they ship, and they ship on the 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate that I have to wait until March to get this! Want it now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2012)

Just signed up for this one...I hope it's good!


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 14, 2012)

I just signed up. 

I have a funny feeling I'll be cancelling MyGlam soon (haven't even gotten my first bag, but...)

I'm hoping this system, being backed by Allure, will be better handled within its own organization.


----------



## redfox (Feb 14, 2012)

The subscription to Allure is free no matter what.  It simply gives you the option to receive it or not.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 14, 2012)

I just broke up with MyGlam, gonna give Sample Society a try this time around.  I hope it ends up being decent.


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 15, 2012)

Sample Society is officially closed to new members for the time being.

You can get on a wait list.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

i am on their waiting list..  im so excited!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this email from beauty bar
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

i did too! me &amp; myglam split today..   sniff sniff .. teeeheeeeeee

 



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just broke up with MyGlam, gonna give Sample Society a try this time around.  I hope it ends up being decent.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society is officially closed to new members for the time being.
> 
> You can get on a wait list.



Glad I got in when I did! Can't wait for my first box from this one!!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society is officially closed to new members for the time being.
> 
> You can get on a wait list.



Wow glad I got in when I did too!  March 5th can't get here fast enough (squee!)


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm glad I signed up early too,  i'm excited to get my first launch/inaugural box!


----------



## sprite9034 (Feb 15, 2012)

I signed up for SS this morning after dumping MyGlam- Looks like I got in just under the wire.

SO excited about this one, especially since the $15 monthly fee is essentially a credit towards product- Plus their selection looks awesome.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for SS this morning after dumping MyGlam- Looks like I got in just under the wire.
> 
> SO excited about this one, especially since the $15 monthly fee is essentially a credit towards product- Plus their selection looks awesome.



omg I spaced on the fact that you get a $15.00 credit towards purchase of a product each month... man if I like at least one product in my subscription and buy it, it's almost like getting the sample box free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  Cool!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah that ends up being a great deal! Though I wonder how expensive the brands they offer will be...for $15 off I can't image they would offer products for less than 30. Unless it's $15 off a certain amount?


----------



## sprite9034 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that ends up being a great deal! Though I wonder how expensive the brands they offer will be...for $15 off I can't image they would offer products for less than 30. Unless it's $15 off a certain amount?



I think it's $15 off a $50 purchase.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

They will prob be around the prices BB are. They also offer a referral program like BB. I gotta log in and go through the FAQs to make sure I am not lying to yall. 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that ends up being a great deal! Though I wonder how expensive the brands they offer will be...for $15 off I can't image they would offer products for less than 30. Unless it's $15 off a certain amount?


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 15, 2012)

I have really high hopes for this subscription! I can't wait to get my first bag/box


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm signed up...can't wait!


----------



## sky595 (Feb 16, 2012)

Also very excited about checking out Sample Society!!! Hopefully its a little bit more organized, and higher quality, than MyGlam.

Does anyone else not have anything on their Dashboard? I got a confirmation email that my box would be shipped March 5th, but I don't see any other reference to the order I just placed (i.e. can't review my shipping info, payment info, etc.).


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also very excited about checking out Sample Society!!! Hopefully its a little bit more organized, and higher quality, than MyGlam.
> 
> Does anyone else not have anything on their Dashboard? I got a confirmation email that my box would be shipped March 5th, but I don't see any other reference to the order I just placed (i.e. can't review my shipping info, payment info, etc.).



I think the dashboard will show your samples once you get them, like the box page of birchbox.


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Just joined and I am too excited! Hope the first box blows MyGlam's out of the water!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

I know everyone is really excited about this, but I'm setting my expectations low. I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## becarr50 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everyone is really excited about this, but I'm setting my expectations low. I don't want to be disappointed.



I don't know. I guess I have high expectations because it is the first bag. So I'm hoping for some really great stuff. I guess I signed up just in time too. I cancelled myglam yesterday after I saw what was in the bag. Not that it's terrible or that I won't use any of it, but I was just hoping for much higher quality stuff. So I signed up for Sample Society right after, and I'm hoping that it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I guess I have high expectations because it is the first bag. So I'm hoping for some really great stuff. I guess I signed up just in time too. I cancelled myglam yesterday after I saw what was in the bag. Not that it's terrible or that I won't use any of it, but I was just hoping for much higher quality stuff. So I signed up for Sample Society right after, and I'm hoping that it doesn't disappoint.



I'm hoping it will be good too, and I think it will be better than myglam, but I also don't expect them to be sending me full size urban decay or anything like that. I do expect some nice samples though, and I don't think thats setting our hopes too high.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI do expect some nice samples though, and I don't think thats setting our hopes too high.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 16, 2012)

Just joined! I caved and clicked the box for the Allure subscription.. I'm always a little suspicious of things like that, though--I don't think they'd charge me or anything, but they never explicitly said "free". I'm sure I'll get an a**ton of junk mail in my name, but that's ok as long as I don't get roped into anything I can't cancel.

I'm loving the fact that they ship on the 5th, instead of sayy... two hours ago (just received my MG confirmation). Just to confirm, the first bag ships March, right? If so, YAYY first bags are always amazing.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm super excited for this too! I was able to sign up for it through their Facebook page.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes the first box is March! And I wouldn't worry about the magazine, I get TONS of free magazines from sites.  Forever21 always gives a free subscription when you order over $25. I've never had a problem with spam or hidden charges.  As long as it doesn't say "auto-renewal" in the fine print than you should be fine. I think I remember this one specifically stating that there wasn't an auto-renewal attached to it.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just joined! I caved and clicked the box for the Allure subscription.. I'm always a little suspicious of things like that, though--I don't think they'd charge me or anything, but they never explicitly said "free". I'm sure I'll get an a**ton of junk mail in my name, but that's ok as long as I don't get roped into anything I can't cancel.
> 
> I'm loving the fact that they ship on the 5th, instead of sayy... two hours ago (just received my MG confirmation). Just to confirm, the first bag ships March, right? If so, YAYY first bags are always amazing.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so bummed! I finally decided to sign up and now they're full. =(


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed! I finally decided to sign up and now they're full. =(



Go through their FB page. I literally just signed up. Like their page and go through the sample society app on the left side.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 17, 2012)

I figured those would run out thats why I signed up as soon as I heard!



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed! I finally decided to sign up and now they're full. =(


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried signing up as well and got put on a waiting list 



.  Just a sample of Bond No. 9 would put me over the moon!  No one sells them around here and I've been dying to try it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

One reason I am really excited about this is that I think the chance of them saying they will send out 5 deluxe sized *luxury brand *samples each month, and NOT doing it is slim to none. (unlike MG) I think the Allure and Beauty Bar association would not willingly do that damage to themselves. I have a lot of reasons to be excited about this one! I can hardly wait for the first box!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 17, 2012)

Darn. I'm still having trouble. All my info is there and I put in my CC number, but when I hit "purchase" it gives me an error code "unknown exception". 

So frustrating!
=(


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm having the "unknown exception" issue too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

I called Beauty Bar and spoke to a very nice woman who told me subscriptions have been closed for two days and she herself is waiting for it to become available. She said she waited too long and was like, "Noooo, but I work here!" haha. Who knows if that is true, but she was funny. Anyway, we laughed and made sure I was on the email notification list. Oh well. sigh. lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

I figured thats what it was. The Facebook link that was working the last few days was probably a glitch and those people barely squeezed in.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Beauty Bar and spoke to a very nice woman who told me subscriptions have been closed for two days and she herself is waiting for it to become available. She said she waited too long and was like, "Noooo, but I work here!" haha. Who knows if that is true, but she was funny. Anyway, we laughed and made sure I was on the email notification list. Oh well. sigh. lol.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm I hope they're able to accommodate all the people who signed up through the glitch (ahhem _me_ lol). but if they have to sub out samples, I'll completely understand. I think this subscription service should be pretty good since Allure is a well-established name, not some young start-up companies would be hesitant to do business with.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured thats what it was. The Facebook link that was working the last few days was probably a glitch and those people barely squeezed in.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Can my $15 gift code be used on any purchase on Beauty Bar?*

Yes. You can redeem your $15 gift code on any $50 purchaseâ€”as long as that order includes at least one product from the brands you sampled that month.

I hadnt noticed it says as long as one product in your order is from one of the BRANDS you sampled that month, so you dont necessarily need to buy the product, just something from that brand. Thats a nice deal!


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 18, 2012)

I signed up through facebook yesterday and it let me, I must have been one of those that just barely squeaked by. The link through facebook isn't working anymore, I take it?


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 18, 2012)

Weird, I signed up at 2 AM this morning through FB got a confirmation email and everything.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't wait. I'm addicted to sample services.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait. I'm addicted to sample services.



Same, its getting out of control.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

Still waiting for a tracking. I double checked my account and it says my first delivery date as 2/15 so we'll see. I've been told by a few people their boxes have shown up without being sent a tracking #.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 18, 2012)

I got as far as placing the order and it gave me the "Unknown Exception" error.  Looks like its still sold out.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 18, 2012)

It says on the website they do not email you a tracking number. You track your box from My Dashboard on their website. You can only track it once it actually ships. And you should be able to see whats in your box as well from your Dashboard.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for a tracking. I double checked my account and it says my first delivery date as 2/15 so we'll see. I've been told by a few people their boxes have shown up without being sent a tracking #.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also, I thought their first box was going to ship out in March. Am I missing something? My Dashboard says March 5th


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm yeah I thought their first box was on March 5th also


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes mine is March 5th too so I dont expect an email tracking anytime soon. Maybe people are confusing this with Beauty Box 5? Those are supposed to ship Feb 15
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm yeah I thought their first box was on March 5th also


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 18, 2012)

They emailed me back and said that they're not taking anymore sign ups right now. There's a wait list, and I got placed on it, but they aren't sure when they're opening them back up again. 

Hopefully soon!


----------



## becarr50 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for a tracking. I double checked my account and it says my first delivery date as 2/15 so we'll see. I've been told by a few people their boxes have shown up without being sent a tracking #.



Is this for your myglam bag or Sample Society? I thought the first Sample Society bagged shipped on March 5th?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

It was for the Look Bag and Beauty Box 5. I just got my Look Bag today without a tracking # email. There was a tracking # on the box but none sent to me. Looks like they're doing things manually at the post office instead of doing pre-print labels since the box actually had a label with the price for shipping ($5.90).


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 23, 2012)

its getting closer to march 5th and im dying here!!!! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its getting closer to march 5th and im dying here!!!! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



me too, lol! I pretty much wish my time away waiting for these boxes lol. I think I need another hobby.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL I was thinking the same thing. This past month was SO INTENSE since I was stocking up left, right and sideways with my make up collection. 

I'm not sure I could survive another month last this last one has been. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

Right? I could survive it, but my wallet can't. I need a raise lol, not sure how my boss would take that request. "Can you pay me more so I can buy more make up? Thanks."


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right? I could survive it, but my wallet can't. I need a raise lol, not sure how my boss would take that request. "Can you pay me more so I can buy more make up? Thanks."



Girl, I'm sayin! Of course, we just found out we are getting some pretty nice bonuses next month. So I see another large purchase in April!  LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

lol! My tax return should be coming soon, but I need to pay off my credit cards first. THEN STOP USING THEM TO BUY MAKE UP, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! My tax return should be coming soon, but I need to pay off my credit cards first. THEN STOP USING THEM TO BUY MAKE UP, lol.


LOL My tax refund came yesterday and what's funny when I don't have money to burn I see so much stuff I WANT but when I have money I never want to buy. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL My tax refund came yesterday and what's funny when I don't have money to burn I see so much stuff I WANT but when I have money I never want to buy. lol



Isn't that the way it always goes? Of course, I need new spring clothes too...why is shopping so addictive.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! My tax return should be coming soon, but I need to pay off my credit cards first. THEN STOP USING THEM TO BUY MAKE UP, lol.


Jealous! I haven't gotten a tax refund since I was like, 17 lol. I owe big bucks every year. If only Mastiffs were tax write-offs :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jealous! I haven't gotten a tax refund since I was like, 17 lol. I owe big bucks every year. If only Mastiffs were tax write-offs :/



ha, well I file single 0 so that I pay too much in to get some back. Its like  a savings account I can't touch, lol.


----------



## randerso (Feb 23, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL My tax refund came yesterday and what's funny when I don't have money to burn I see so much stuff I WANT but when I have money I never want to buy. lol


Yep, it's like Murphy's Law. I'm so stoked for my tax return. I expected to pay taxes on some contracting work; I didn't realize I could write off business expenses while still claiming the standard deduction, woo!

I definitely upped by cosmetics budget for the month when I saw I was getting money back, heh.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's like Murphy's Law. I'm so stoked for my tax return. I expected to pay taxes on some contracting work; I didn't realize I could write off business expenses while still claiming the standard deduction, woo!
> 
> I definitely upped by cosmetics budget for the month when I saw I was getting money back, heh.


 EXACTLY like Murphy's Law. lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ha, well I file single 0 so that I pay too much in to get some back. Its like  a savings account I can't touch, lol.



Haha that's smart. I do "independent contracting" so I get a ton of 1099s at the end of the year.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate 1099s. I really do. Such a pain because you have to go file a schedule C with it. It's bad enough I have to file a Schedule C when I do my husband's business tax returns but to do one for a 1099 is an absolute PAIN.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

You guys are making me so glad my aunt works for h&amp;r block. I just hand everything over and she takes care of it...for free lol. I did some "independent contracting" when I was tutoring through a website in college, and that was such a pain in the butt. Never again, lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't even want to know what's involved in filing 1099s, calculating business expenses, etc... thank gawd I have a friend who is an accountant and files my returns for free. I did buy a house in 2010 so at least now I have one big write off.. mortgage interest!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

If you did ANY kind of repairs to the house make sure you keep your receipts as some are also tax write offs (like new appliances, windows, etc).


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

You can write off appliances? I bought my house new, so it came with the stainless appliances and crap already.. but I wouldn't mind trading those puppies in and upgrading if it meant I could write it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randerso (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can write off appliances? I bought my house new, so it came with the stainless appliances and crap already.. but I wouldn't mind trading those puppies in and upgrading if it meant I could write it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have never heard of writing off appliances but it's possible. This is my reference list:

Automobile expense Equipment and furniture (must be depreciated) Office supplies Postage and delivery Continuing education Home office deduction Utility expense (energy, water, wireless) 
I loooooove doing my taxes, I would never let anyone else touch them. But then again I am going into accounting so that is probably a good thing.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If your contracting work involves working from home, you can pretty much write off a portion of anything you purchase involving your work. Rent expense, mortgage, utilities, wireless service, laptop, computer accessories, office supplies, etc. Appliances might be iffy unless you are a personal cook, lol.
> ...


I've always been afraid of using the home office write-off because I've heard that is a red flag for the A word... lol


----------



## randerso (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've always been afraid of using the home office write-off because I've heard that is a red flag for the A word... lol



I know what you mean, the correct percentage for home office write offs is very subjective ... subjective and the IRS don't mix, haha.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, the correct percentage for home office write offs is very subjective ... subjective and the IRS don't mix, haha.


 LOL truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've always been afraid of using the home office write-off because I've heard that is a red flag for the A word... lol


There are certain rules one has to abide by. A home office deduction requires so much more work for me than the money I would save only because I have to figure out what the sq ft of my work space is then factor how much electricity I used in that month and then factor that into the square footage of my place. And that's just the beginning of the headache and frankly, I don't have that kind of time. 

It helps that my "home office is literally a laptop sitting on a sofa tray like the one below. For me, the fact that I don't have to deal with the commute or other annoyances every day (except once a week for meetings) is rewarding enough.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, what a headache. I swear they purposely make deductions hard and complicated so people either do them wrong or blow them off.


----------



## randerso (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There are certain rules one has to abide by. A home office deduction requires so much more work for me than the money I would save only because I have to figure out what the sq ft of my work space is then factor how much electricity I used in that month and then factor that into the square footage of my place. And that's just the beginning of the headache and frankly, I don't have that kind of time.
> ...


The calculation itself isn't too tricky for me. I can look up the square footage of my home on zillow and then eyeball my workspace and use that ratio to use for utility costs. There are some tax programs that will do it for you. For me, the biggest hurdle is that the space is supposed to be used exclusively for your work. Proving that is a pain in the butt. Accountants recommend taking time stamped pictures throughout the year, but who is going to remember to do that?

I agree, unless you know all the ins and outs of it, it is not worth it ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 24, 2012)

I signed up a few weeks ago! Ready for March 5th!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up a few weeks ago! Ready for March 5th!



We are getting so close!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 24, 2012)

Wonder if we're going to get any hints. I hope for some make up!


----------



## marusia (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Beauties, I have a question...I'm trying to pick out samples for Beautyarmy, but it seems that you can pick up to six samples out of nine...There isn't any makeup or anything to choose from. Just skincare and haircare. Am I missing something here? I was excited to start using them, but I'm not seeing much variety.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Beauties, I have a question...I'm trying to pick out samples for Beautyarmy, but it seems that you can pick up to six samples out of nine...There isn't any makeup or anything to choose from. Just skincare and haircare. Am I missing something here? I was excited to start using them, but I'm not seeing much variety.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Retake your beauty profile. They had lipgloss and eye shadow, but I'm pretty sure they've run out of those samples.

Last I knew, as of yesterday, they still had eye primer too.


----------



## marusia (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the fast response! So maybe I should wait a couple days for more samples? I did retake it and said I wanted everything lol. When I went back, still only 9 to choose from. I just signed up to Birchbox. Any other great US based companies that can help break my wallet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fast response! So maybe I should wait a couple days for more samples? I did retake it and said I wanted everything lol. When I went back, still only 9 to choose from. I just signed up to Birchbox. Any other great US based companies that can help break my wallet?


Yeah, you will always only get 9 samples so if you want make up to show up, make that the only one that shows up. 

I also recommend the look bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marusia (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, you will always only get 9 samples so if you want make up to show up, make that the only one that shows up.
> ...



Ok, just signed up to the look bag too. If it's horrible, I'll blame it on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I always give my sisters anything I don't like. They are label girls who can't afford to buy it themselves so it's nice to rain high end things on them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just signed up to the look bag too. If it's horrible, I'll blame it on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I always give my sisters anything I don't like. They are label girls who can't afford to buy it themselves so it's nice to rain high end things on them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Well, as a warning, the look bag I got was less high end and more independent products, but I thought it was a really great bag. It came with a full size eyeliner (that included a second "tower" of tubs of shimmer and glitter), a ginger soap, shadow shields, body butter, a perfume sample, and a hair deep conditioning mask.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

One more week! Yay! I hope it's worth the 15, or not...because then i'll be able to trim down my subscriptions!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm getting pretty excited as well. The anticipation is killing me. I just started down subscription mania and have really not been wowed yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Same here, March will be my first month of getting boxes (not including the first one I got this month from the Look Bag).  I was pretty impressed with the Look Bag, but i'm excited to see how the other subs are!
 



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting pretty excited as well. The anticipation is killing me. I just started down subscription mania and have really not been wowed yet.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck, it's hard not to have every single one! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting pretty excited as well. The anticipation is killing me. I just started down subscription mania and have really not been wowed yet.


      Quote:

Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Same here, March will be my first month of getting boxes (not including the first one I got this month from the Look Bag).  I was pretty impressed with the Look Bag, but i'm excited to see how the other subs are!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

less than a week to go now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 28, 2012)

yay! Hopefully it doesn't take forever to ship like BB (from what i've heard) haha
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> less than a week to go now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

No, their FAQ says the boxes are shipped on the 5th so I expect them to ALL ship on the 5th lol we will see.. i hope since its their first month that they will keep their word


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't wait for this! I'm hoping that it's going to knock our socks off.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, I can't decide if I want this to be great or terrible.  On one hand, of course I'm hoping it's amazing.  However, I need to get rid of at least 2 subs after this month, so I'm kind of hoping they make it an easy decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I can't decide if I want this to be great or terrible.  On one hand, of course I'm hoping it's amazing.  However, I need to get rid of at least 2 subs after this month, so I'm kind of hoping they make it an easy decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am right there with you!  Right now the ones on my chopping block are Look Bag and Beauty Box 5. That would leave me with Birchbox, Beauty Army, Sample Society and Sindulge


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 29, 2012)

Tomorrow is March 1! I get excited with each passing day! Can't wait to see what this first month's experience is like. Hopefully not as many growing pains as other subscription services (*cough*myglam*cough*)


----------



## ahkae (Feb 29, 2012)

Quote: Shipment Information

 
Your did not have sample society box yet.


This doesn't make sense. 

Can't wait. It's almost next week!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense.
> ...



lol, I just saw mine says that too. HOPEFULLY it will update without a hitch once our boxes ship, which will hopefully actually be Monday!! 

I'm starting to hope this one isn't any good because I HAVE to cancel something.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 29, 2012)

Same here! I feel kind of weird wanting it to be bad, but I'm trying to cut back to as few subs as possible, with two being the ultimate max. I kinda want this one to go since it is the most expensive one of the bunch that I have now.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to hope this one isn't any good because I HAVE to cancel something.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I feel kind of weird wanting it to be bad, but I'm trying to cut back to as few subs as possible, with two being the ultimate max. I kinda want this one to go since it is the most expensive one of the bunch that I have now.



Same! At $15 it probably will have to go. I'm hoping to be down to 3, which will probably be bb, beauty army, and the look bag, by April.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 29, 2012)

I really am hoping this one will be awesome! I am so excited cant hardly wait


----------



## sprite9034 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm more worried that SS will pull a MyGlam- All awesome stuff in the first box, and then everything will go down hill :/


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 29, 2012)

that's why you hit it and quit it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stay the first month or two, then ditch when things turn below expectations. I mean, can any box really beat the first one? they use that one to lure customers, so even if some are as good, they're probably spaced in between months of mediocre boxes.
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm more worried that SS will pull a MyGlam- All awesome stuff in the first box, and then everything will go down hill :/


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooo... In my Dashboard area, it now says my first box is shipping April 3rd instead of March 5th.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm, mine says that too. I hope that doesn't mean that we won't be getting March's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo... In my Dashboard area, it now says my first box is shipping April 3rd instead of March 5th.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

> Sooo... In my Dashboard area, it now says my first box is shipping April 3rd instead of March 5th.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


 Mine says that too. I'm emailin now. I signed up 1-28 and my ship date in an email says march 5th.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok so I just called and she said its possible that it could have just shipped early but she put me on hold for about 5 minutes and came back and said she has no idea. She's emailing the beautybar team and said she will email me when she hears from them. I really hope this was a mistake. We've been waiting far too long and been too excited for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so I just called and she said its possible that it could have just shipped early but she put me on hold for about 5 minutes and came back and said she has no idea. She's emailing the beautybar team and said she will email me when she hears from them.
> 
> I really hope this was a mistake. We've been waiting far too long and been too excited for this



Whaaat? I haven't been charged for mine, so I seriously doubt it shipped early :/

I'm definitely going to be bummed if the whole thing has been pushed back a month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

> Whaaat? I haven't been charged for mine, so I seriously doubt it shipped early :/
> 
> Â
> 
> I'm definitely going to be bummed if the whole thing has been pushed back a month.


 I'd rather it be pushed back a month then them accept too many people and we miss out on the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenna1026 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi I am new here... I subscribe to about 6 boxes now n trying to cut back.  I noticed the 4/3 and I've been signed up since jan. i checked in a few links on dashboard N order history/status section it says ship date march 1st EDD 3/6 with payment pending. Hoping they r shipping this mos n not in April ... Been to excited to chk this one out.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope. They just charged me.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 1, 2012)

Darn tax!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine changd to Apr 3rd too, and I've been charged. So presumably our boxes are shipping on time/soon, and Apr. 3 is the next one!   Happy March ps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the same thing too, but fortunately no tax for me, lol. Yay!


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine also changed to April 3.  My expected delivery in the order section still says March 5, but it also says payment pending.  Hmmm....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine also changed to April 3.  My expected delivery in the order section still says March 5, but it also says payment pending.  Hmmm....



Did you check your credit card? That is how I found out they charged me.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine did the same thing and I haven't been charged either.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did the same thing and I haven't been charged either.



On my credit card I can see the charges that are just "holds", and thats what it was. The actual charge hasn't gone through yet.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Woohoo. I was just charged too. Mine was only $15 even tho it says Nevada is charged tax. They need to change the text to your next box, not your first box will ship on, that will change a lot of confusion.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo. I was just charged too. Mine was only $15 even tho it says Nevada is charged tax.
> 
> They need to change the text to your next box, not your first box will ship on, that will change a lot of confusion.



Yeah, its probably the template and the back end of the website, at least that is how our database at work works. It automatically updated when they charged our cards, but the html on the website is set to "first box".


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 1, 2012)

I also have a pending payment and new date (April 3). Hope nothing is wrong!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nevermind...it went thru on my card! Maybe they mailed them out already (i'm hoping)


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 1, 2012)

My charge showed up this morning- Crisis averted! ;p


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

I did call this morning when I saw the same thing on my account. The boxes are shipping today, thats why we have been charged   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did call this morning when I saw the same thing on my account. The boxes are shipping today, thats why we have been charged   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



So exciting!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 1, 2012)

Yayyyy! I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

WOOHOO!!! Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did call this morning when I saw the same thing on my account. The boxes are shipping today, thats why we have been charged   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 1, 2012)

I got an email this morning from Beauty Bar saying they had a problem charging my card (I changed my billing address) but when I checked my bank acct I had been charged the $15 already. So I literally JUST got off the phone with customer service and they said everything was fine and my first box would ship out Monday. I'm east coast so hopefully it'll make it by the end of next week! 

I was so confused cuz my Beauty Bar acct also says my first box will ship April 3rd but I got everything cleared up earlier. So if your acct is reflecting April for the next box you should receive March's box.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where Beauty Bar ships from? I can't find the city nor the state.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

Mid-west but I don't recall where off the top of my head.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mid-west but I don't recall where off the top of my head.



Maybe Missouri or Nevada, since those are two states that are charged tax?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I live in Nevada and wasn't charged tax, even though it says I should:

Order Summary
*Order Subtotal*
$15.00
Shipping _(_Learn more_)_
FREE 
Tax (MO,NJ,NV,NY,PA,WA) 
$0.00
Credits _(_What's This?_)_
$0.00
Gift Certificates $0.00
 
Total: $15.00 

Also, the box that is on our receipt, makes me really excited for the box itself, it looks like it might be same quality as Beauty Army!! 







> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Missouri or Nevada, since those are two states that are charged tax?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Nevada and wasn't charged tax, even though it says I should:
> 
> ...



I think tax probably has to do with laws in those states. 

That box looks fabulous! I'm trying to use all my birchboxes and beauty army boxes to organize and I definitely need more boxes lol.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love nice boxes! So excited!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am indeed. I haven't ordered in a while, I keep skipping the month, but plan on getting something in Feb from Shoe Dazzle - specifically a dragon bracelet set. I had only one problem with a pair of shoes about two years ago and easily exchanged it. I've been a member of Shoe Dazzle since... 2008 or 2009 I believe.
> ...








> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the official lineup for this month's MyGlam.  I cancelled but just curious.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 1, 2012)

My account was charged and now my Dashboard says my first box is going to ship April 3rd.  Has anyone found out any news on this?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Check your bank account, you should have a charge for the March box, if so, your March box is being shipped to you already.
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account was charged and now my Dashboard says my first box is going to ship April 3rd.  Has anyone found out any news on this?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking through My Account page I see they ship UPS Ground, which is good news for me, since I get those faster than items shipped by USPS. I guess since they are charging us 15.00 a month they want us to get our boxes quicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I just got an email back about the call I made last night and the website saying April 3rd:



> Hey there!
> 
> I spoke with you yesterday regarding your membership into the Beauty Bar Sample Society, and the error message you saw saying that your first shipment was coming in April.  After reaching out to our Beauty Bar website team, and they assured me that your first shipment will be out to you in just a few days (on Monday!)â€”the April message youâ€™re seeing is a technical glitch on the website that theyâ€™re working on rectifying.
> 
> ...


 So it looks like the kits are indeed being shipped on the 5th and as yanelib27 said, they will be shipped UPS. That is awesome for us on the west coast since they're based in the LA area.. I should get mine on the 6th or 7th but people on the east coast might not have the same turn around time ):

ETA: NM, I don't think Sample Society is in CA. I was thinking of Sindulge! Although, their owner Quidsi is in CA.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 1, 2012)

I got charged. Did anyone else get charged $16?
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your bank account, you should have a charge for the March box, if so, your March box is being shipped to you already.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged. Did anyone else get charged $16?



States that have to pay sales tax, supposedly/according to the website:  MO,NJ,NV,NY,PA,WA


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

booo.. i am in PA..  i didnt get charged yet..  
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> States that have to pay sales tax, supposedly/according to the website:  MO,NJ,NV,NY,PA,WA


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I was reading the FAQ's and saw this:

*When will my credit card be charged?* Your card will be charged on your ship date each month. Your ship date is shown on your Dashboard. You can expect to receive your Sample Society box within 7 days of the ship date.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine says expected delivery March 5. Really excited for this one. I'm subscribed to Birchbox (year), MyGlam and Sample Society (oh and Julep, but I only got that for the 1 cent offer). I'd like to keep it at 3, but we'll see...

This is super exciting because i thought it would ship on March 5, and also really bold on their part to put a received by date. That tends to make people mad when the box doesn't get there when it says it should have.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 2, 2012)

Soo if I didn't get charged or get a shipping confirmation, I'm probably getting an April box? That's ok, I was one of the sneaky people who signed up through the glitch anyway.

I guess this might be good for me--I've spent a crazy amount this month (I'm usually really good about not being impulsive..) maybe it'd be best if I just cancelled, I keep forgetting how these sample companies add up every month but my bank account doesn't lol


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 2, 2012)

Still haven't been charged but now my page says March 6 instead of April.   Hmmmm


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't been charged but now my page says March 6 instead of April.   Hmmmm


Same here.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading the FAQ's and saw this:
> 
> *When will my credit card be charged?* Your card will be charged on your ship date each month. Your ship date is shown on your Dashboard. You can expect to receive your Sample Society box within 7 days of the ship date.



 I was charged on 3/1 but my first ship date is supposed to be 3/5.....hmmmm.....I am confused.  If it shipped on the 1st, I have not received any shipping notification.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was charged on 3/1 but my first ship date is supposed to be 3/5.....hmmmm.....I am confused.  If it shipped on the 1st, I have not received any shipping notification.



Most subs bill you on the 1st, then ship a few days  later.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 2, 2012)

same here...except mine says Mar 5.  yesterday it said April. I signed up the beginning of Feb so I don't think I was too late in signing up...
 



> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't been charged but now my page says March 6 instead of April.   Hmmmm


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder if they used the day they actually cut people off from signing up as the cut off for March, and weren't able to include the people who got in through the facebook link? 

I signed up end of January I believe, and the charge went through just fine, and my account says March 5 again. 

Has anyone else noticed a correlation between sign up date and getting charged? 

They also fixed that funny sentence under shipment information to just "Your sample society box has not yet shipped."

And it now says "Order received" 

Order History, Status &amp; Returns
1 Results
 
1
 
 
 
Order Date: Thursday, March 01, 2012 Order Number:   Total: $0.00 
Expected Delivery: Tuesday, March 6

Ship To:   Shipping Method: UPS GROUND 

Status: Order Received



 






 *Sample Society* Sample Society March 2012 Box
*1* 
$15.00


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

I signed up in January.  My Dashboard says Order Received March 1st and the Expected Delivery Date is blank.  Anyone else have this?


----------



## ahkae (Mar 2, 2012)

> I signed up in January.  My Dashboard says Order Received March 1st and the Expected Delivery Date is blank.  Anyone else have this?


 Same here. But the front page says March 5.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine is blank too:



> Order Date: Thursday, March 01, 2012 Order Number: 13994509 Total: $0.00
> Expected Delivery:   Ship To:   Shipping Method: UPS GROUND
> 
> Status: Order Received
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. But the front page says March 5.



My front page says shipping March 5, the internal page I posted says delivery March 6th, which is obviously not right if they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

There are five products that show up on your Dashboard and underneath in small letters it says products may vary.  I wonder if this is what is going to be in the box.  They said that after your box ships that you can look at  your Dashboard and see what is going to be in your box.  I am just curious bc even though it hasn't shipped so many other things on their site are technically wonky I wonder if the products are showing up already.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are five products that show up on your Dashboard and underneath in small letters it says products may vary.  I wonder if this is what is going to be in the box.  They said that after your box ships that you can look at  your Dashboard and see what is going to be in your box.  I am just curious bc even though it hasn't shipped so many other things on their site are technically wonky I wonder if the products are showing up already.



That picture has been there since the beginning, so I doubt its the first box, but rather just an example.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

Aha, Sample Society charge finally showed up. 3 down, 2 to go!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

Hope they aren't sending out foundation type products, lol: 

*Is Sample Society customized to my beauty needs? Can I choose which samples I get?*

Sample Society is not customized at this time, and we do not presently offer members the ability to choose their samples. However, customization is something we hope to provide in the future. Be on the look-out for announcements at a later date


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ok.  Today is literally the first day I have been on my dashboard so I wasn't sure.  Can't wait to get this box!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

My status is order received, so it has not shipped yet. My Dashboard says it will ship March 5th. I was hoping it would be shipped today since they already charged me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am ridiculously excited for this box, I hope it doesnt disappoint!



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 2, 2012)

And now it changed from March 6 to March 5 again. Haha. And still no charge. Hopefully a box shows up!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And now it changed from March 6 to March 5 again. Haha. And still no charge. Hopefully a box shows up!



They must be playing with the website, lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 2, 2012)

Theres still no charge on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i signed up in mid january....


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 2, 2012)

I woke up this morning to see that my card has been charged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm so bummed. I should have signed up when they had the preview back in early January. Now I can't get in because it's so popular. =(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine has been charged!  And my account says "Expected Delivery: Wednesday, March 7"


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

If all goes well, I should hve mine on Monday!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If all goes well, I should hve mine on Monday!



Monday?? Mine hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a dork, mine should ship Monday!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a dork, mine should ship Monday!



lol, gotcha! Mine too, I guess? hahah.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 2, 2012)

That's what mine says too! Eeeeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has been charged!  And my account says "Expected Delivery: Wednesday, March 7"


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 2, 2012)

Still no charge on mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## antonella (Mar 2, 2012)

everybody is goin to be charged on monday when they ship


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everybody is goin to be charged on monday when they ship



Some of us were already charged...where did you get this info?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 3, 2012)

mine says the same..  i was charged 3-2, not 3-1.. even tho it says 3-1 and i am to get it 3-6.. but shows i received it.. just like yours..



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they used the day they actually cut people off from signing up as the cut off for March, and weren't able to include the people who got in through the facebook link?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, I don't  have the expected delivery date on mine.


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't wait for these to arrive!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I signed up through that weird (yet lucky) facebook glitch, and it says mine is Order Received, and I'm due for box delivery on March 7. The charge is also showing up on my CapitalOne statement, as well. So I think all systems are go for me, and I was a glitch girl!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine says the same..  i was charged 3-2, not 3-1.. even tho it says 3-1 and i am to get it 3-6.. but shows i received it.. just like yours..



I think the "order received" means they received our order, not that we got it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm am i the only one that hasn't been charged/gotten shipping confirmation? I signed up the beginning of February. I'm the only one that hasn't I may have to give them a call...
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up through that weird (yet lucky) facebook glitch, and it says mine is Order Received, and I'm due for box delivery on March 7. The charge is also showing up on my CapitalOne statement, as well. So I think all systems are go for me, and I was a glitch girl!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine showed up yesterday but I still dont have an expected delivery date.


----------



## sky595 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up through that weird (yet lucky) facebook glitch, and it says mine is Order Received, and I'm due for box delivery on March 7. The charge is also showing up on my CapitalOne statement, as well. So I think all systems are go for me, and I was a glitch girl!



Also a Facebook "glitch girl" and squeezed in right at the end. I pretty much expected to receive an email stating I wouldn't get one until next go around, but I was pleasantly surprised to see that the money was charged and mine is set for delivery on March 7! Can't wait! Also can't believe that glitch was actually beneficial lol. After all the MyGlam debacles, I was so sure they would either kick us all out that got in so sneakily or just not have the stock to accommodate us all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 3, 2012)

I ended up calling them today, it took about 10 min to reach anyone but they were helpful. They said that no one should have been charged until it was shipped...and that I will be charged on Monday. But then I saw on my dashboard that my CC information got deleted somehow, and I asked them why it wasn't showing up. So they were like "oh yeah...I see that it's not there" and added it for me. Maybe this is why I wasn't getting charged!

It would have been nice of them to let me know though...If I hadn't have checked it out they would have probably never told me or shipped my package! So hopefully i'll get charged on Monday


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine doesn't either ):

I did notice that they changed the tax states however:

Tax (NJ,NY,PA,WA) 
$0.00



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I don't  have the expected delivery date on mine.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 3, 2012)

I recieved an email from them on Thursday, saying there was problem with my credit card.  I think this is the first time in at least 10 years, I did not have 15.00 in my checking account!  Anyway, I called them because it states on the Sample Society FAQ's page that credit cards will be charged the day the boxes ship, and my "dashboard" says my ship date is March 5th.   I was told that they were just running a test, and that I would indeed be charged on March 5, which is the date the boxes will ship out. 

Beauty Bar/Sample Society seems to have pretty good customer service.  They answered pretty quick (3 rings?), and the gentleman I spoke to was very nice.  So far, I'm impressed!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 3, 2012)

same, it says "0 results" under order history but it changed back to March 5th.

it seems like they have a credit system just like BB, hope I get the box in march!
 



> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And now it changed from March 6 to March 5 again. Haha. And still no charge. Hopefully a box shows up!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> same, it says "0 results" under order history but it changed back to March 5th. it seems like they have a credit system just like BB, hope I get the box in march! Â


 THe credit is 15 off a purchase including a brand from your box that month.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so excited! I just logged into my account on the Beauty Bar website, and it says my first Sample Society box will ship on the 5th! So I got a membership even though I was on the waitlist. I was not expecting that at all. 

It's weird because they never emailed me to sign up, and I tried signing up yesterday but it gave me the "memberships are full right now" error message like before, so I assumed that it was too late.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 4, 2012)

I emailed them a few hours ago about not being charged yet, and they replied:

"Thank your for emailing us at BeautyBar.com. Your first box will ship on March 5th. Your credit card will not be charged until March 5th when the products ship out. You can see when you go to your dashboard and scroll to the bottom of the page there will be a pink box that says when the products will ship. I do apologize for any inconvenience. 

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please feel free to contact our friendly Customer Care team by phone (toll-free, 1-888-696-0423) or by email ([email protected]) We're now here to help you out 24 hours a day 7 days a week!!
Have a great day,

Courtney"

super fast response, especially for a Sunday!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 4, 2012)

You should check to make sure your CC information is still connected to your account, because somehow mine got deleted and I'm pretty sure that's why I haven't gotten charged yet!
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them a few hours ago about not being charged yet, and they replied:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have had the 15.00 charge pending since March 1st, but it hasnt posted yet. Same with my BB charge. I am so excited to get this box this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> woo hoo!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 4, 2012)

oh ok..   that makes sense.. i misunderstood..   hopefully i get the box tomorrow!!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "order received" means they received our order, not that we got it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 4, 2012)

*this will be my first SS box.  do they have different boxes like BB or send out the same to everyone my MG?   thanks!!*


----------



## calexxia (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *this will be my first SS box.  do they have different boxes like BB or send out the same to everyone my MG?   thanks!!*



I wish we knew! There haven't been any leaks yet about anything, practically. Which is both cool AND frustrating!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I wish we knew! There haven't been any leaks yet about anything, practically. Which is both cool AND frustrating!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *this will be my first SS box.  do they have different boxes like BB or send out the same to everyone my MG?   thanks!!*



The FAQ says that they do not offer personalized boxes right now!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

My expected delivery date is now March 7th. I wonder if they can ship it that fast even if it's UPS ground.

Looks like Beauty Bar is located in NJ.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

My status went from Received to Back Ordered, anyone else?


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine said Back Ordered as well.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent them an email.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is also back ordered. But my order went from received to in process.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 5, 2012)

Where are you guys finding it saying back ordered?





that is all I see that's different. not sure :-/


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

> Where are you guys finding it saying back ordered?
> 
> that is all I see that's different. not sure :-/


 My order says 'In Process' but when I click the receipt, it says 'back ordered'. When is your expected delivery date?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine says "in process".

When I click "view receipt" it says shipped.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order says 'In Process' but when I click the receipt, it says 'back ordered'. When is your expected delivery date?



Oh alright. That is really strange that some of our says shipped and some don't. Did you happen to be one of the ones who 'snuck in' via the fb glitch? that's the only thing I could think of. And my delivery date is still projected to be tomorrow. So i guess we will see!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Right under order status:





Got an email back from Customer Care:

Quote: Hi,Sorry for any confusion, yes this order will still be sent today.You will receive an email with a tracking number once it is sent.If you have any further questions, concerns or comments, feel free to contact us anytime by phone 1-800-342-7377 or via e-mail[email protected] ! We are here to assist you 24hours a day, 7 days a week!Regards,Shelly

So we shall see.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right under order status:
> 
> ...




I'll be waiting with baited breath....lol, too bad I lost my phone and therefore can't obsessively check my email right now! I guess I will find out tonight when I get home!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The FAQ says that they do not offer personalized boxes right now!



True, but I wonder if there will still be differences in products, which is possible.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine says it's shipped and I'm a facebook glitch girl. 

AAAHHHH I am so excited! Sorry to yell but I hope this inaugural box ROCKS!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like they're having more issues than we thought. If they don't charge me by the end of the day I'm probably going to cancel...since it seems like they're having problems with their shipping already. Or at least their site


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got an email from them. Anyone else get this? I haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm located in NYC, so it makes sense that the box would get here really quickly if they are based out of NJ.

Quote: Dear Michelle,Thank you for ordering with BeautyBar.com. Unfortunately, after a daily review of our shipments we have discovered that Order #XXXXX, originally scheduled for delivery on 03/05/2012, will likely be delivered on 03/06/2012. Please accept our sincere apologies for any inconvenience this may cause and thank you for your patience. We do expect your package to be delivered on 03/06/2012.BeautyBar.com will continue to monitor your shipment until it reaches its final destination. At any time, if you need additional information about the status of your order, you can access your account to see the most up-to-date information.As always, please feel free to contact our friendly Customer Care team by phone (1-888-696-0423) or by e-mail ([email protected]) if you ever have any questions, comments or suggestions regarding our service.Thank you once again for both your patience and your business.Sincerely,Customer Care TeamBeautyBar.com


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if they ship certain states first, I will be checking again later this afternoon and this evening to see if mine ships like its supposed to.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they're having more issues than we thought. If they don't charge me by the end of the day I'm probably going to cancel...since it seems like they're having problems with their shipping already. Or at least their site


I can give them a couple of days leeway, especially for their first month- Mine says it's back ordered, but processed and due to be delivered the 7th.

However, if it gets to be their 3rd month and my delivery date gets pushed back 3 weeks, then I'll have some problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree, its too soon to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email from them. Anyone else get this? I haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm located in NYC, so it makes sense that the box would get here really quickly if they are based out of NJ.



I got that email, too, except my date went from the 6th to the 7th. I'm in RI.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine has shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

*woohoo!!*

*Mine too!!*


*Recent* Order Status

 
Order # Order Date Order Total Order Status 
Thursday, March 01, 2012 $15.00 Shipped


----------



## GinaM (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes. Mine says that, too.

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My status went from Received to Back Ordered, anyone else?


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine just went from back ordered to shipped, fingers crossed!


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine too!

 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just went from back ordered to shipped, fingers crossed!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AndreaW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too!



 Mine, too.  Still haven't been charged though.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine has changed to shipped as well


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 5, 2012)

I also got the email stating that mine won't be shipped out till the 6th. Ah well...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

The charge on my bank statement still says processing but on the site it says "Processing" then when I click to view the receipt it says "Shipped" and due for delivery on the 7th. I'm in GA. I hope it really can get here that quikly!


----------



## Souly (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope we get 2 day shipping every month, that would be awesome! I know when you order from beauty bar, you get 2 day shipping. Can't wait till Weds


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking that might be the reason its 15.00 a month as opposed to 10.00

If so, that would be great and would make me soo happy!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we get 2 day shipping every month, that would be awesome! I know when you order from beauty bar, you get 2 day shipping. Can't wait till Weds


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine still hasn't shipped. =(


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 5, 2012)

Every time I add my card info, it disappears. I haven't been charged yet and I think that's why.

I didn't click "save my credit info" though, because I didn't want it stored. You'd think you'd be able to have it charged without them having to store my card info--I filled it out when I first signed up, and tried it again two more times.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would suggest you call them, this info doesnt show up on my account either, but they charged me and shipped it already. They are very nice and helpful over the phone.



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time I add my card info, it disappears. I haven't been charged yet and I think that's why.
> 
> I didn't click "save my credit info" though, because I didn't want it stored. You'd think you'd be able to have it charged without them having to store my card info--I filled it out when I first signed up, and tried it again two more times.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Did anyone get a tracking number? Mine says shipped and under info it says ups but no number or email conf yet.


----------



## mari anne (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a tracking number on my Sample Society page but I have not received e-mail conf. yet. I am so excited, it is supposed to be here Wed but I think it would be more like Thursday or Friday since I am in Alabama.


----------



## sky595 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email from them. Anyone else get this? I haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm located in NYC, so it makes sense that the box would get here really quickly if they are based out of NJ.


 I got this email, but mine was changed from the 7th to the 8th. I checked My Dashboard though and there is a UPS tracking number listed! YAY! Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Every time I add my card info, it disappears. I haven't been charged yet and I think that's why. I didn't click "save my credit info" though, because I didn't want it stored. You'd think you'd be able to have it charged without them having to store my card info--I filled it out when I first signed up, and tried it again two more times.


 I think you have to have it saved so they can charge you each month since it's a recurring charge, not just a 'one time fee'


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

I did not get a shipping notice as of yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

They say in their FAQa that we will not be receiving a shipment confirmation email from them, we have to monitor shipping from their website, hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 5, 2012)

My account is now showing a tracking number!

Weight: 0.40 lb


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

They must be updatint all day lol refreshing from my phone all day


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

i also go that email today..  but my receipt looks like this..  my delivery has been changed from the 6th to the 7th..  the tracking # they gave me so far only shows USPS received my package, not sure it has gone anywhere yet.  i am only 1 state over from nj so a day sounds about right.....


Order Details:
Order Date:
*3/1/2012 12:00:00 AM* 
 
Order Number:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
   
Order Status:
*Shipped* 
 


> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email from them. Anyone else get this? I haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm located in NYC, so it makes sense that the box would get here really quickly if they are based out of NJ.


----------



## aevalsidhe (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like *1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample*.Â  Hope that helps!Â


 I didn't wanna read it! I really didn't! But my eyes wouldn't stop moving forward! lol Darn my eyes and their own minds &gt;.&lt; The only things I actually am _somewhat_ excited for are the mask, Dermalogica, and Fekkai. Meh. May be a cancel from me.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't wanna read it! I really didn't! But my eyes wouldn't stop moving forward!



I have the same problem.... nosy eyeballs!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

EXACTLY what's happening to me. Even after I called them and they "fixed" it. I'm not happy. I haven't recieved ANY e-mailed either...
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time I add my card info, it disappears. I haven't been charged yet and I think that's why.
> 
> I didn't click "save my credit info" though, because I didn't want it stored. You'd think you'd be able to have it charged without them having to store my card info--I filled it out when I first signed up, and tried it again two more times.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 5, 2012)

Aww, man- I'm not super excited about any of this, especially for $15. I guess it will depend on how big their deluxe samples are :/

Might be time to cancel and hold out for Glossybox.



> Originally Posted by *aevalsidhe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am very excited for this, thanks!

no makeup though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aevalsidhe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Aww, man- I'm not super excited about any of this, especially for $15. I guess it will depend on how big their deluxe samples are :/ *Might be time to cancel and hold out for Glossybox.*


 I second that!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Mad at myseelf for reading but pumped for those contUents


----------



## sky595 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aevalsidhe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I also just received this email with the same contents. Hmm. Not really stoked about the amount of skincare I've been receiving lately across companies (probably the LAST thing I want to sample because I have a regime that works so reliably for me), but probably will hold out a little longer.

Just got an invite to Birchbox today after being on the waiting list for quite a while, so it would be between these two. I keep hearing such mixed things about BB though, so I'll prob let the invite expire and keep this one for a bit unless someone can confirm that BB is an absolute must-have.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aevalsidhe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample.
> 
> Hope that helps!



 Bummed about no makeup but super excited about the Dermalogica microfoliant!!  I wanted that in BB last month and didn't get it.  Hopefully, BB will have some makeup in it this month!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 5, 2012)

Got my email with the same items.  I'm pretty excited about it!  I really wanted the Dermalogica and was bummed when I didn't get it in last mth's BB.  I know most of the subscribers want makeup, but I love getting skin care samples (as long as they are good sized samples).  I feel like so many skincare products are pricey--and worth it, but I don't want to spend $50-$100 only to hate the product.  In general, I feel like makeup is more  impulse for me and less expensive than skincare stuff. 

If this is an indication of what's coming from SS, this might be a keeper for me.  

And, I have the Fekkai glossing cream.  Love it.  Very happy to have a travel size version of it now.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn I got the email too and I was hoping to be suprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I opened it to view the tracking and BAM there was the list right there!!!

edit: i have to add that im not thrilled with this one...might cancel.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am already trying to figure out how Im going to use the 15.00 off coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

I am wondering when we will get the magazine???? If we cancel do we still get the Allure??? LOL

Im actually more excited about the year subscription than this box. Although they did put some high end products that you would find in sephora/neiman marcus (impressive) its too much skin care and none of that I can use.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

actually now that i think of it I like 2 of the samples, the perfume (oscar de la renta -WIN) and dermalogica (has rave reviews everywhere) so i MIGHT keep it. 

Packaging will be the deal breaker


----------



## sky595 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn I got the email too and I was hoping to be suprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I opened it to view the tracking and BAM there was the list right there!!!



LOL, me too. Totally wasn't expecting that. I sort of expected it to be on our Dashboard at some point, but didn't think they'd tell us in the email. Oh well. Then, I immediately ran over here to see if anyone had posted it. I didn't want to ruin it for anyone and was gonna offer to share privately, but alas, it was already here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next month we all will know better haha.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm excited! Is the perfume a bigger size than a usual sample? I thought I read that somewhere???


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Birchbox is a must have imho, the points system and the samples are always a fun surprise. Some months arent great but the good months are really good!

Birchbox is the only box amongst my subs I would keep if I had to choose only one.

Good customer service is an added bonus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 5, 2012)

Got an email from Sample Society saying that my box has shipped! And with a tracking number. Those looking for a surprise though should beware because they list the contents right under the tracking number!



  But I usually peek anyway, and I am now very very excited about the contents!! My samples are awesome



  Think I'm going to love this one!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to hear they are still sending out shipping info because there still isn't any tracking number in my account! SO anxious about this one.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know where they are shipping from at this point?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know where they are shipping from at this point?



New Jersey or New York, presumably. They said they have a new york office on FB, so they probably ship out of NJ.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

ughhh.. my 7th fekkai sample... 
 



> Originally Posted by *aevalsidhe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sample Society detailing what was in our boxes! It looks like 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe sample, Oscar de la Renta perfume sample, Dermalogica daily microfoliant deluxe sample, Fekkai advanced glossing cream deluxe sample, and a Skyn Iceland Relief Eye Pen deluxe sample.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

where did you read that?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited! Is the perfume a bigger size than a usual sample? I thought I read that somewhere???


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where did you read that?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






It was on the Beauty Bar facebook. So it looks like we will be getting a rollerball perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most likely from the page found here: http://www.beautybar.com/p/oscar-de-la-renta-esprit-doscar-eau-de-parfum-deluxe-mini-roller-ball-205408


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

yey! do you know what kind? is it the one in the pic?
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine says its expected to be at my house by 3/7! thats fast!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 5, 2012)

NICE! I love rollerball perfume!!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm liking the sound of all these "deluxe samples", not just random freebies I can get from sephora lol. I had a couple samples of the eye cream from sephora and really liked it, so I'll be happy to get some more. not too thrilled about the chemical peels and masks, but at least they're from good-quality established brands.

still haven't charged me and I haven't received shipping info. just sent them an email, their customer service is pretty efficient so hopefully I'll still be able to get this first box..


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Welp, I'm very impressed with sample society's customer service right now. I emailed at 8:27 wondering why I didn't have a tracking number yet, and I got this respone at 8:34...7 minutes later, an honest, complete, and quick response:

Quote: Thanks for reaching out to us tonight!  I've checked on your order, and the reason you haven't received your tracking information is that, because of all of the Sample Society packages shipping out today, our warehouse got a little behind and it missed the cutoff to be put on today's truck,  You will receive your tracking info once it does ship out; unfortunately it has not yet been generated within our system so I am not able to provide it to you, but you should receive it later tonight or early tomorrow.  Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused!If you have any other questions, comments, concerns or suggestions, please feel free to contact our customer care department by phone (1-800-696-0423) or by email ([email protected]).  We're here to help 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!Have a great day!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

What!!! I e-mailed them at 11am about why nothing has been charged, or shipped, and why I don't get their e-mails. I'm SOOO mad at them right now. I'm most likely canceling when I call them tomorrow. I'm sorry to rant but they cant' pick and choose who they respond to.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I'm very impressed with sample society's customer service right now. I emailed at 8:27 wondering why I didn't have a tracking number yet, and I got this respone at 8:34...7 minutes later, an honest, complete, and quick response:


----------



## Souly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. I didn't get a email either. I'm excited even though I know whats in there.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I'm very impressed with sample society's customer service right now. I emailed at 8:27 wondering why I didn't have a tracking number yet, and I got this respone at 8:34...7 minutes later, an honest, complete, and quick response:


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What!!! I e-mailed them at noon about why nothing has been charged, or shipped, and why I don't get their e-mails. I'm SOOO mad at them right now. I'm most likely canceling when I call them tomorrow. I'm sorry to rant but they cant' pick and choose who they respond to.



What address are you emailing? Are you getting the automatic response when you send it in? Since you are the only one who has had these problems, I wonder if your email goes to their spam or something? I'd email again.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Or better yet call..thats the best way to reach any of these services!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What address are you emailing? Are you getting the automatic response when you send it in? Since you are the only one who has had these problems, I wonder if your email goes to their spam or something? I'd email again.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I get the automatic  response back, I had to wait 15 min on hold too when I called on Saturday. Which is fine since I get free min on weekend. But I hope it's not that long tomorrow...I still want to call to give them the benefit of the doubt but if I have problems getting a hold of them again I'll just cancel online. Plus I already have the Fekkai glossing cream (which is awesome btw!!). If it was just one thing it would have been fine, but its mostly their customer service that's put me over the edge. They weren't even that friendly with me on the phone...
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What address are you emailing? Are you getting the automatic response when you send it in? Since you are the only one who has had these problems, I wonder if your email goes to their spam or something? I'd email again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I get the automatic  response back, I had to wait 15 min on hold too when I called on Saturday. Which is fine since I get free min on weekend. But I hope it's not that long tomorrow...I still want to call to give them the benefit of the doubt but if I have problems getting a hold of them again I'll just cancel online. Plus I already have the Fekkai glossing cream (which is awesome btw!!). If it was just one thing it would have been fine, but its mostly their customer service that's put me over the edge. They weren't even that friendly with me on the phone...


That's weird.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

this is what my dashboard looks like now


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

SO EXCITED. I want all of this except the fekkai which will go to my bff, she gets all the hair products from my samples lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

i LOVE the stuff but i have so much of it!!  i got 7 samples off bb trade thread..  im excited for the dermologica. thats the one item in lasts months box i didnt get i wanted..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO EXCITED. I want all of this except the fekkai which will go to my bff, she gets all the hair products from my samples lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i LOVE the stuff but i have so much of it!!  i got 7 samples off bb trade thread..  im excited for the dermologica. thats the one item in lasts months box i didnt get i wanted..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am a VERY strict devacurl girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its the only thing I've ever found that works on my hair, my stylist is deva trained and I won't put ANYTHING else on it. My best friend however is lucky enough to have straight hair that she can try anything with.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there a link to the expert advice from Allure? Would love to read it now but unfortunately my order seems to be one of the ones put off till tomorrow also.



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is what my dashboard looks like now


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Off topic a bit, but has anyone else got VOGUE magazine in the mail? I never subscribed to vogue!!! I am wondering if this is a glitch/mistake on BeautyBar's end??? I want allure!!!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic a bit, but has anyone else got VOGUE magazine in the mail? I never subscribed to vogue!!! I am wondering if this is a glitch/mistake on BeautyBar's end??? I want allure!!!!!!


Nothing weird in the mail for me! I'll keep an eye out though. I usually disregard all magazines since my roommate is a journalist and gets all kinds of them for free.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 5, 2012)

After seeing this, I'm excited again- YAY for no single use sachets! I hate those stupid things.
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is what my dashboard looks like now


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

My dashboard has yet to change but the order page says it was shipped. I got the Dermalogica daily microfoliant sample from Birchbox and didn't like it at first but over the last week or two I've grown to like it but I don't use it daily otherwise my face begins to prickle.
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is what my dashboard looks like now


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to admit this box is valued wayyyyyyy beyond 15 bucks...LOL

weither we like the box or not we are getting a lot of value for it..almost all those samples are really expensive for the full size. The only product I am unhappy with is that eye serum pen thingy...maybe ill trade!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

I initially read "prickle" as pickle and was very confused.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard has yet to change but the order page says it was shipped. I got the Dermalogica daily microfoliant sample from Birchbox and didn't like it at first but over the last week or two I've grown to like it but I don't use it daily otherwise my face begins to prickle.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> I initially read "prickle" as pickle and was very confused. Â


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Really? That is one of the things I am most excited about getting lol that and the dermalogica... i am only somewhat excited for the rest of the stuff (I dont have good luck with peels, neither with REN products so I am very weary about that one) but i'm not complaining, the box is great! 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to admit this box is valued wayyyyyyy beyond 15 bucks...LOL
> 
> weither we like the box or not we are getting a lot of value for it..almost all those samples are really expensive for the full size. The only product I am unhappy with is that eye serum pen thingy...maybe ill trade!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm LOVING the box! But what is an eye pen anyway? lol


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

LMAO!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*we are gonna be a bunch of pickle faces!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  altho i would like to know what you meant by prickle zadi..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## deetahong (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering when we will get the magazine???? If we cancel do we still get the Allure??? LOL
> 
> Im actually more excited about the year subscription than this box. Although they did put some high end products that you would find in sephora/neiman marcus (impressive) its too much skin care and none of that I can use.


I really like the box even though I got the dermalogica microfoliant in my last birchbox. But yeah you'll be able to keep the Allure subscription. I found this on their website.

Cancel Sample Society Membership
Although we'd love for you to stay, we've made cancelling your membership easy. Simply enter your name and email address below to complete the cancellation process.

A parting gift from us: you'll keep your year-long subscription to Allure magazine, included as a bonus when you joined Sample Society. You will not be billed or automatically renewed.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 6, 2012)

While I'm a little sad that the bag didn't remain a mystery, I'm excited about the Dermalogica! That was the main thing I wanted from BB last month that I missed!  And while, like others, I would have loved some makeup, these samples and their sizes seem like skincare/haircare/perfume samples done right - big enough that you can actually TRY the product.  I'm pleased.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 6, 2012)

And if that eye pen is the .14 oz one, it is $20 alone.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm LOVING the box! But what is an eye pen anyway? lol


lol An eye pen is usually a wand type of product. The tip of the product is one of three things - a brush (like a lip gloss with a brush applicator), a ball (similar to Garnier Anti-Wrinkle roller) or a doe foot type of applicator. The Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen is a doe foot type of applicator.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 6, 2012)

If you selected not to store your credit card info, that might be why. I emailed them at 5:35 and received a response by 5:42. Because my response was unique and not automatic, they must have literally opened it as soon as they saw it. That's the fastest email customer service I've seen yet!

"Thank you for your email. I can see that the issue did have to do with your credit card information. Since you chose to not store your information on your profile, when we went to charge you the $15 for the sample society, your credit card wasn't there for us to charge. However, we see that it is now on your account. We will process your order within the next few days and you should be receiving an email confirmation/tracking number by the 9th. I hope this helps! and I do apologize for any inconvenience this has caused."

is the response I received from them, just choose to store the card info and you'll be fine. I guess all those subscription companies store your card info, I just didn't understand why they had an option to opt out so I unchecked the box.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What!!! I e-mailed them at 11am about why nothing has been charged, or shipped, and why I don't get their e-mails. I'm SOOO mad at them right now. I'm most likely canceling when I call them tomorrow. I'm sorry to rant but they cant' pick and choose who they respond to.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for the information! 





 



> Originally Posted by *deetahong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the box even though I got the dermalogica microfoliant in my last birchbox. But yeah you'll be able to keep the Allure subscription. I found this on their website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you selected not to store your credit card info, that might be why. I emailed them at 5:35 and received a response by 5:42. Because my response was unique and not automatic, they must have literally opened it as soon as they saw it. That's the fastest email customer service I've seen yet!
> 
> ...


 I' m kind of glad these people asked, I'm quite liberal with my credit card number because I have good fraud protection and wouldn't ever use my debit card that connects to my bank account online, but the fact that other places just store it automatically without asking is not quite right, imo.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

They are on their game! I emailed them about my vogue (which it just so happens to be unrelated) and they emailed me literally 5 minutes later! 

....but im still wondering about the vogue?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are on their game! I emailed them about my vogue (which it just so happens to be unrelated) and they emailed me literally 5 minutes later!
> 
> ....but im still wondering about the vogue?


lol maybe its a gift subscription?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

It expires Jan 2013, Iv never seen a charge for it...LOL...I keep a hawk eye on my bank account so I would notice if they charged. But I don't wanna inquire (contact vogue directly) and they end up cancelling a FREE year subscription!..hehehe...

Im just so curious as to where it came from!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol maybe its a gift subscription?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It expires Jan 2013, Iv never seen a charge for it...LOL...I keep a hawk eye on my bank account so I would notice if they charged. But I don't wanna inquire (contact vogue directly) and they end up cancelling a FREE year subscription!..hehehe...
> ...


 hahaha, that is so funny! You are lucky, lol, vogue is expensive!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so excited about these samples! I have really been feeling makeup over skincare lately so I'm all about it.

I didn't get the Dermalogica daily microfoliant in my BB last month and I was disappointed, but I'm excited to be getting this one!

Also looking forward to the eye roller. I know I already love Fekkai glossing cream, it's one of my staples. 

I'm just so excited about it all because it looks like i'll get more than one use out of any given sample WOO!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 6, 2012)

lol, Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol An eye pen is usually a wand type of product. The tip of the product is one of three things - a brush (like a lip gloss with a brush applicator), a ball (similar to Garnier Anti-Wrinkle roller) or a doe foot type of applicator. The Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen is a doe foot type of applicator.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What!!! I e-mailed them at 11am about why nothing has been charged, or shipped, and why I don't get their e-mails. I'm SOOO mad at them right now. I'm most likely canceling when I call them tomorrow. I'm sorry to rant but they cant' pick and choose who they respond to.



 I emailed them last week and never got a response.  Finally called yesterday.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

These look like deluxe sized samples....more than one use....YAY!!!!!  If they keep this up I might just be a lifer.

 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is what my dashboard looks like now


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These look like deluxe sized samples....more than one use....YAY!!!!!  If they keep this up I might just be a lifer.



Right? My favorite thing about this box is that those brands are all new to me! I've heard of them but never tried them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Still no shipment confirmation or tracking number for me. They gave me some BS about my card being declined the first time they tried to charge it on the 1st (the day after I deposited my check!) and then that it finally went through yesterday (again, I have less money in my account yesterday than I did on the 1st yet somehow it was approved this time) so it should go out today. I am upset and ready to cancel if I dont get it soon. Maybe if they would have owned up to it being their first month or something, but saying my bank declined a fifteen dollar charge?? lol it is just ridiculous


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am really excited about the Dermalogica! It's something I wanted from last month's BB and didn't get. Although I can't really complain because I got the beautyblender, which I love. I'm also excited to try the eye pen! Anybody else eagerly anticipating one (or all) of the items?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm wicked confused right now. My Dashboard says "shipping March 5" but no tracking, no email, yada yada. My card info is on file, and my shipping address is correct. I do not show a charge, either in pending or in posted (Although I thought that it had been in there previously). However, my balance added to my available shows a discrepancy of about $24--which would include my Netflix and probably the SS sub.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

So I called my bank just to see what they would say about the charge. They told me that Beauty Bar has been given 2 authorization codes, one on the 1st and one on the 5th. The charge is still pending however, because Beauty Bar has not given them a receipt, so until this happens the 15.00 will not be posted. So essentially the bank is waiting on Beauty Bar. That makes more sense than the 'o your card declined the charge so we ran it 5 days later'  crap


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wicked confused right now. My Dashboard says "shipping March 5" but no tracking, no email, yada yada. My card info is on file, and my shipping address is correct. I do not show a charge, either in pending or in posted (Although I thought that it had been in there previously). However, my balance added to my available shows a discrepancy of about $24--which would include my Netflix and probably the SS sub.



 My account said shipped yesterday but no tracking number.  My account had not been charged yesterday either so I called yesterday and customer service said everything was fine and my account looked great and would get a shipping number as soon as it is generated.  My account was charged this morning.  I am not sure what the deal is other than a bunch of technical glitches with their site.  Hopefully, this will get straightened out by the next box.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My account said shipped yesterday but no tracking number.  My account had not been charged yesterday either so I called yesterday and customer service said everything was fine and my account looked great and would get a shipping number as soon as it is generated.  My account was charged this morning.  I am not sure what the deal is other than a bunch of technical glitches with their site.  Hopefully, this will get straightened out by the next box.


Oh, and I thought I showed a charge previously about a week or so ago and then it disappeared.  I was officially charged yesterday.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

I e-mailed them a second time last night because I'm having the same issue, but without the pending charge or discrepancy. This Is what they said this morning (since in my e-mail I said I was pretty frustrated...). It was a nice e-mail and I appreciate it. However there is still nothing new going on with my account, hopefully by tonight.

Hi Stephanie,

Thank you for emailing Beautybar.com!  Please accept our most humble apologies for the inconvenience.  Please don't feel that we have forgotten about you.  This past weekend was slightly busier than normal and perhaps this is why you didn't receive a prompt response.  I took a look into your account and see that you are a part of our Sample Society and everything is running smoothly.  We are currently working in having all of these order rightfully and promptly shipped out.  Hope that you are excited as we are because the sample's are a pretty sweet size.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wicked confused right now. My Dashboard says "shipping March 5" but no tracking, no email, yada yada. My card info is on file, and my shipping address is correct. I do not show a charge, either in pending or in posted (Although I thought that it had been in there previously). However, my balance added to my available shows a discrepancy of about $24--which would include my Netflix and probably the SS sub.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

they sent me a 2nd shipping email this morning...im in ny...so hopefully it comes soon!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they sent me a 2nd shipping email this morning...im in ny...so hopefully it comes soon!


 I am still waiting on my first!  I don't really care if I get one or not.  I just want the dang box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wicked confused right now. My Dashboard says "shipping March 5" but no tracking, no email, yada yada. My card info is on file, and my shipping address is correct. I do not show a charge, either in pending or in posted (Although I thought that it had been in there previously). However, my balance added to my available shows a discrepancy of about $24--which would include my Netflix and probably the SS sub.



They told me that they had so many shipments for SS, they couldn't get them all on the truck yesterday and that we should be expecting it today but we'll see!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

So I called Beauty Bar again and explained the siuation they said not to worry it is all ok on my account and she apologized for the hassle of talking with my bank and even issued a 5.00 credit on my account, which I hope I will be able to use with the 15.00 credit for this months box. So I am sitting tight and patiently waiting for my shipment confirmation. I will be upset if I dont get that today. I really do not want to call them again agh


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 6, 2012)

So my account has gone through what everyone else's has, except I haven't received any emails/ shipping info/ a new dashboard screen showing what was shipped. My bank account had a $15 hold on it for BeatyBar.com for about 4 or 5 days, and now the hold is gone but I also haven't been charged.

I emailed them, and got a prompt response. They said that my account is fine, and that I won't be charged until my order ships, but also _that my delivery date is still March 7._

I wrote them back, asking if they were planning on overnighting the package to me- If I haven't been charged yet, they're east coast, and I'm in Colorado, how else will it get here by tomorrow?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat too. My dashboard doesn't say anything was shipped yet, just "your box will ship March 5th!" 

My CC info is in my account, and has been the whole time, but I haven't had any charges from them, and there aren't any pending either.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

It sounds to me like they are just behind, and will get our tracking numbers out to us today or this week. We all know that most subs aren't able to ship EVERY box in one day.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds to me like they are just behind, and will get our tracking numbers out to us today or this week. We all know that most subs aren't able to ship EVERY box in one day.


Having seen how MyGlam's warehouse does it - yeah, those boxes goes out in waves.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

they told me I should get mine by Thursday since it will ship today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my account has gone through what everyone else's has, except I haven't received any emails/ shipping info/ a new dashboard screen showing what was shipped. My bank account had a $15 hold on it for BeatyBar.com for about 4 or 5 days, and now the hold is gone but I also haven't been charged.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my account has gone through what everyone else's has, except I haven't received any emails/ shipping info/ a new dashboard screen showing what was shipped. My bank account had a $15 hold on it for BeatyBar.com for about 4 or 5 days, and now the hold is gone but I also haven't been charged.
> 
> ...


 
I'm okay with them being behind, as long as they have a clue.

The first email back:

"Thanks so much for your email.  In essence our system is set up so that funds are held when an order is placed and the actually charge is not made until the order leaves our fulfillment center.  This order is scheduled to be delivered on the 7th of March in which your card will be charged.  No worries your order is safe and sound and being processed as we speak. I hope this helps."

I sent my 2nd email, asking if they were overnighting- During that time, they charged my card. So this was my second response:

"Thanks for writing back. I do apologize for the confusion. Your order was set up for shipment yesterday, which is why you were charged. However, a bit of a glitch in our system caused an unforeseen delay, so your order will not be arriving tomorrow. As soon as it does ship out, you will receive an email with tracking information. Again, I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you. If you have any other questions or concerns, don't hesitate to reach us."


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*UPS still isnt showing my tracking # as active..  and it is to arrive tomorrow..  i hope it makes it!  anyone else have any trouble? *


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *UPS still isnt showing my tracking # as active..  and it is to arrive tomorrow..  i hope it makes it!  anyone else have any trouble? *



 I spoke with customer service bc I still haven't received any shipping notification and account says it is expected to arrive tomorrow.  She said that it could take up to seven days from that date.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi!  I just joined the group so I could let you know the same thing happened to me - random appearance of Vogue magazine for a year.  This happened about a year ago and I still have no idea why - but hey enjoy the free magazine!


----------



## mariadolce1978 (Mar 6, 2012)

part of me wants to know and the other doesnt


----------



## sky595 (Mar 6, 2012)

At least you girls got Vogue. Once I got THREE YEARS of Town and Country, and once I got a year of Better Homes and Gardens randomly. Even after contacting them, they still kept sending it. No bill, no nothing. So weird.



> Originally Posted by *Hippo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I just joined the group so I could let you know the same thing happened to me - random appearance of Vogue magazine for a year.  This happened about a year ago and I still have no idea why - but hey enjoy the free magazine!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

hmmmmm..  changed again..   got a second email JUST now.. 

Dear dena fletcher ,

Sorry to keep you waiting! Your order has been packed and shipped. Please forgive us for the delay. Your order is scheduled to arrive by 8pm Mar 08. You can track the progress of your shipment by clicking the tracking number link below.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *UPS still isnt showing my tracking # as active..  and it is to arrive tomorrow..  i hope it makes it!  anyone else have any trouble? *


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*figures i just bought one of these.. and i am getting a purse size perfume...  seems the subs are either one step ahead of me or i am one step behind....   *

http://us.travalo.com/4ml-perfume-atomiser.html


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone's order status still say "in process"? 

Order Date: Thursday, March 01, 2012 Order Number:   Total: $15.00 
Expected Delivery: Tuesday, March 06, 2012

Ship To:   Shipping Method: UPS GROUND

Status: In Process



 






 *Sample Society* Sample Society March 2012 Box
*1* 
$15.00


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

mine does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone's order status still say "in process"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah that is mine right now too but last night they said everything was fine. Presumably they are still shipping our stuff out since they had so many orders.


----------



## Souly (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine does 2. I'm getting annoyed as I was one of the 1st to sign up. I just emailed them.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone's order status still say "in process"?
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine still says in process. I also emailed about a tracking number and this is what I got:



> Good afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We sincerely apologize for the delay. I assure you, your Sample Society box is well on its way to you. We are in the mist of working out a few kinks in our system and your package will arrive no later than Friday 3/9/12. Thank you in advance for your patience while resolve this matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## sky595 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just checked mine and it says "Shipped" and has a tracking number under where it says "Shipping Method- UPS Ground". The weird thing is that your expected delivery is March 6th and my "shipped" box is expected March 8th. Maybe it just hasn't been updated yet? The tracking number doesn't even work though, so who knows.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone's order status still say "in process"?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was too
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine does 2. I'm getting annoyed as I was one of the 1st to sign up. I just emailed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

Me three


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Yup me four, I just looked back and I signed up the day you started this thread, souly!


----------



## sky595 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, sorry guys. I really hope it gets worked out. I'm sure I was one of the LAST to get in sometime mid-February because the subscriptions were already closed, but still open via Facebook. That sucks, I feel bad because we (the "glitch" girls) should be the ones waiting around. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup me four, I just looked back and I signed up the day you started this thread, souly!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Its not a big deal, I'm sure it will ship sometime this week. I don't expect them to send out thousands of boxes in one day. I just got 3 shipment notifications for other things in my email anyway, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know I should be more patient. I am sure I will get it.. eventually. I have my BeautyFix box coming tomorrow and honestly I havent even gotten that excited about it dealing with this SS mess.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not a big deal, I'm sure it will ship sometime this week. I don't expect them to send out thousands of boxes in one day. I just got 3 shipment notifications for other things in my email anyway, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

Well... frack... here's mine. I'm kind of pissed since I'm charge $16!





Ahhh! Tax! I hate tax. Those in NJ, NY and PA as well as my state of WA we get hit with a $1 for tax. Which is fine since real tax on $15 in my state would be about $1.38.


----------



## Souly (Mar 6, 2012)

Not thrilled w/ the reply. My excitement has turned to irritation

Hello Angela,

The orders are being processed and all orders should be shipped out within the next few days and received within 7 business days from yesterday March 5, 2012. You should receive a tracking number as soon as the order ships which should be within a few days.

If you have any further questions, comments, suggestions or concerns, please feel free to contact myself or any of our friendly Customer Care team by phone or by email ([email protected]). We are here for your convenience to help you out 24 hours a day 7 days a week!!

Regards,

Reginald Tonge Jr.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it's strange that mine still says March 5th on my dashboard but there's no sign of ANY activity on my account or CC. I know they're behind and it's cool since they e-mailed me back, but not i'm just curious when my box is going to ship..since .it obviously didn't ship yesterday...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not thrilled w/ the reply. My excitement has turned to irritation
> 
> ...


I think a lot of us have too high expectations. What else are they supposed to do or say?


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 6, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notification, and the products in the box are now showing up on my dashboard! So freakin' excited for this one.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine does and when I click on View Receipt it says shipped.  But still no email or tracking info.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone's order status still say "in process"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a shipping notification, and the products in the box are now showing up on my dashboard! So freakin' excited for this one.



Hooray! I'm positive now that they are just working through the shipments, much like birchbox, myglam, etc, they can't ship all the boxes at once.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

weird!  mine did a minute ago!!  i just went back to check to verify.. and now i got...

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Does anyone's order status still say "in process"? 

Order Date: Thursday, March 01, 2012 Order Number:   Total: $15.00 
Expected Delivery: Tuesday, March 06, 2012

Ship To:   Shipping Method: UPS GROUND

Status: In Process



 





 *Sample Society* Sample Society March 2012 Box
*1* 
$15.00


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

1 Results

1   
 
 
Order Date: Thursday, March 01, 2012 Order Number: 13995548 Total: $16.00 
Expected Delivery: Thursday, March 08, 2012

Ship To: *dena fletcher*
  Shipping Method: UPS GROUND
 

Status: Shipped



 






 *Sample Society* Sample Society March 2012 Box
*1* 
$16.00


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

yay us! wa and pa get taxed! boooooooooooo...  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well... frack... here's mine. I'm kind of pissed since I'm charge $16!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Def looks like they are working there way down the list then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes exactly, soon enough everyone will get their tracking numbers. They just have to be patient.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Def looks like they are working there way down the list then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes exactly, soon enough everyone will get their tracking numbers. They just have to be patient.


 Yup, and as one of those people who is waiting, I'm fine with it.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 6, 2012)

is it like a million times more dangerous to use your debit card for things? I've never owned a credit card, I just use my debit for everything.. should I step into the adult world and get one?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I' m kind of glad these people asked, I'm quite liberal with my credit card number because I have good fraud protection and wouldn't ever use my debit card that connects to my bank account online, but the fact that other places just store it automatically without asking is not quite right, imo.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 6, 2012)

that happened to me with Women's Health.. got a random year for free, made my parents think I was into fitness and exercise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it must have been one of those things where if you spend a certain amount of $$ on a site, they'll throw in a random subscription. I think mine must have come from ELF or something
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are on their game! I emailed them about my vogue (which it just so happens to be unrelated) and they emailed me literally 5 minutes later!
> 
> ....but im still wondering about the vogue?


----------



## sky595 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just looked at my tracking....says the package is only .4 lbs? Does anyone else's say this? I know my MyGlam bag from February was .38 with essentially nothing of any real weight in it besides the X-Out and the NYX.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it like a million times more dangerous to use your debit card for things? I've never owned a credit card, I just use my debit for everything.. should I step into the adult world and get one?


 I don't know that it is necessarily more dangerous, but if someone stole from my debit account I wouldnt' be able to pay my rent, while if someone steals a credit card, I just have a balance there. That is my primary reasoning!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my shipping email! SO excited for this. Really pumped for the oscar de la renta perfume. 

It says it should get delivered tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## antonella (Mar 6, 2012)

how do you know theirs goin to be an oscar de la renta perfume ?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you know theirs goin to be an oscar de la renta perfume ?



The contents are posted on your dashboard, in the shipment email, and in this thread!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW good point never seen it that way!!!!!

Well I have no problems because Im broke on both cards!  LOL.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know that it is necessarily more dangerous, but if someone stole from my debit account I wouldnt' be able to pay my rent, while if someone steals a credit card, I just have a balance there. That is my primary reasoning!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW good point never seen it that way!!!!!
> 
> Well I have no problems because Im broke on both cards!  LOL.



lol, yeah its definitely better in my opinion not to give people direct access to my cash flow.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently mine was shipped out today and UPS My Choice notified me that I should expect it tomorrow.  Sucks, I was taxed too since I'm in NYC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm excited for this package!


----------



## Souly (Mar 6, 2012)

They told me that UPS transfers the package over to USPS so I don't think you will be getting it tomorrow. I hope I'm wrong

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email! SO excited for this. Really pumped for the oscar de la renta perfume.
> 
> It says it should get delivered tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

whats ups my choice?  mine isnt even showing up on ups site...   do you have a differemt link that the reg. ups one?  thanks!

 



> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently mine was shipped out today and UPS My Choice notified me that I should expect it tomorrow.  Sucks, I was taxed too since I'm in NYC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm excited for this package!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

o great thi is what mine shows now. I am getting less and less excited about this

Status: Problem Reported


----------



## Souly (Mar 6, 2012)

For those who haven't received shipping confirmation - I called today &amp; was told that "a couple" of packages got left behind yesterday &amp; that my package would ship today &amp; they would email me tracking info today. 30 mins later, I was told that my package was one that is still processing &amp; would be shipped within 7 business days. So, hold tight...its coming ?

I'm still excited, I just don't like getting the run around


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 6, 2012)

UPS My Choice will send you alerts as to when to expect deliveries to avoid you missing it. http://www.ups.com/mychoice/



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats ups my choice?  mine isnt even showing up on ups site...   do you have a differemt link that the reg. ups one?  thanks!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

oh boy..  i am going to recheck mine now..  what did it show before?  in process?



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> o great thi is what mine shows now. I am getting less and less excited about this
> 
> Status: Problem Reported


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*oh ok..   well i havent heard from them yet..  but thanks for the link! im excited your box is coming soon! yiiiippee!!!!*








> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS My Choice will send you alerts as to when to expect deliveries to avoid you missing it. http://www.ups.com/mychoice/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They told me that UPS transfers the package over to USPS so I don't think you will be getting it tomorrow. I hope I'm wrong



usually my packages show up the day they get transferred, so hopefully, since I'm not TOO far jersey.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

ups site still says they received a label but no package.. i hope it doesnt get pushed back again. i was told today, tomorrow, and now it thurs..  fingers crossed!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> usually my packages show up the day they get transferred, so hopefully, since I'm not TOO far jersey.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Still no activity anywhere for me...still keeping my fingers crossed that they get to me soon!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cancelling my account after I get this box, and only because they already charged me. What a nightmare company!! I will be very happy with my 2 BB subscriptions, and (hopefully really soon) GlossyBox. Life is too short to deal with companies like this one. Bleh


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't really see what the big deal is. It's their first month, things are going to go wrong and kinks will have to be worked out. It's unrealistic to expect it all to go perfectly on time and without any hitches. 

I don't see any changes to my account, and I haven't gotten any emails yet. So hopefully I get this months box, but I figure they have thousands of orders to get through, and I was one of the last added. The customer service said I would be added to the waitlist. 

Sure, their communication could be a little better, but they're trying.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 6, 2012)

i have not gotten shipping confirmation but when i login it says shipped



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who haven't received shipping confirmation - I called today &amp; was told that "a couple" of packages got left behind yesterday &amp; that my package would ship today &amp; they would email me tracking info today. 30 mins later, I was told that my package was one that is still processing &amp; would be shipped within 7 business days. So, hold tight...its coming ?
> 
> I'm still excited, I just don't like getting the run around


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really see what the big deal is. It's their first month, things are going to go wrong and kinks will have to be worked out. It's unrealistic to expect it all to go perfectly on time and without any hitches.
> 
> ...


I agree, and I've said it before, but NO subscription company sends out every single box in a day. yes, it said your box will ship march 5th, but that was a default graphic.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

UPS says my package will be here by tomorrow...we'll see!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS says my package will be here by tomorrow...we'll see!



Mine too! PA Is where it ships from, and that is the next state up. HECK YEAH!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

mine says it will be here on 3-8.. and i am in PA! hahahaa..  but at least i see movement!  yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too! PA Is where it ships from, and that is the next state up. HECK YEAH!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine says it will be here on 3-8.. and i am in PA! hahahaa..  but at least i see movement!  yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


lol, maybe you are the wrong side of PA? haha, all I know is UPS gets my packages from Illinois to Maryland in a day, so PA to MD is definitely no problem.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh and now that I can see it, UPS ground is not the service that passes packages off to USPS, that  is UPS Mail innovations.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

ill admit that was effin quick...start shipping on monday and get my package in 2 days? Thats unheard of LOL and yes as previous posted Mail Innovations is not the same as UPS ground, UPS ground is better





*Edit: I just noticed maybe thats why they are $15 instead of $12 or $10...because of the shipping service is better!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

I also agree with you, however because I signed up way before they had those glitches/waiting list I'm kind of getting frustrated. Not with them, just with the whole situation. I think I may be canceling tomorrow. I'm not mad at them, this just isnt' worth my worry...I keep looking online to see 1. if my CC has been charged 2. if ANYTHING at all shows up under my account (0 order history and nothing has been shipped)  3. if I get an e-mails 4. if the date on my dashboard changes (still says the 5th). None of this has happened and I'm kinda just sick of the waiting game... It's mostly just frustrating cuz I see how fast they're getting around to everyone else and they've done zilch with my account.



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really see what the big deal is. It's their first month, things are going to go wrong and kinks will have to be worked out. It's unrealistic to expect it all to go perfectly on time and without any hitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ill admit that was effin quick...start shipping on monday and get my package in 2 days? Thats unheard of LOL and yes as previous posted Mail Innovations is not the same as UPS ground, UPS ground is better
> 
> ...



Yup, I agree on thats why they cost more. My package shipped TODAY and if UPS does what they say they will, it'll be here tomorrow. CRAZY.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?



I didn't get a ship notice until 4:30 today, yours will come. They only started shipping yesterday.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks I hope so 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?



I don't have my shipping confirm and I don't get the frustration.  They have a lot of boxes to ship out and this is their first month.  I know it will get sent eventually.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I have a long story and Im not going to type it all over again. If you had gone through it I am sure you would understand. 
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd be okay with waiting for a shipping confirmation, but because they've done absolutely nothing with my account is rather worrisome...even after i've contacted them 3 times...I'd be happy if they just change the date on my dashboard to be honest so I knew they were aware of my account even being there haha


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have found calling is a little better than emailing. They dont seem to kow whats going on. They changed my first ship date to April
 even though they had already charged me and I called and spoke with a CS manager who assured me that although a March box hasnt shipped, that I would 'definitely get one'. Ask me if I believe her. 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be okay with waiting for a shipping confirmation, but because they've done absolutely nothing with my account is rather worrisome...even after i've contacted them 3 times...I'd be happy if they just change the date on my dashboard to be honest so I knew they were aware of my account even being there haha


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

i hear ya..  i hope my excitement didnt come off as sounding mean??  ..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i hope yours comes soon!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Trust me I understand your frustration! Your not alone, about half of ours seem to be going smoothly and the other half is a little more hassle but we will all get ours! We dont want you running off to cancel and potentially missing a good thing! 











> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the ppl on here who have everything going right wouldnt talk down on those of us who havent even had a shipment confirmation sent to us. Thats great that some of you are getting yours tomorrow but if we arent upset at them for being happy, why are you upset at us for being frustrated/mad?



I get your frustration. I mean in December I didn't get a birchbox at all, and then there was the MyGlam disappointment last month. I've been there! I hope you get your shipping notification soon. For me this is just something to tide me over until my beloved birchbox gets here!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice either. I think it stinks for me because I live in Nevada and of course everyone will get their packages waaaay before me since mine hasn't even shipped yet. I'm excited for the box, I'm not frustrated but if it happens like this every month I would be, specially if I had credit card charging issues too. 

Their customer service makes up for it, I just wish since its been over a month since most of us signed up they could have maybe been a little more prepared or had things ready ahead of time.


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you serious?!? Its so bad, its almost comical. I got 4 different answers by email and 3 different answers by phone. And my account still says that my order shipped March 5th &amp; I should receive it by tomorrow.

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have found calling is a little better than emailing. They dont seem to kow whats going on. They changed my first ship date to April
> even though they had already charged me and I called and spoke with a CS manager who assured me that although a March box hasnt shipped, that I would 'definitely get one'. Ask me if I believe her.


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

You never come off as mean. You always sound sweet &amp; happy

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hear ya..  i hope my excitement didnt come off as sounding mean??  ..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> i hope yours comes soon!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha yeah, i'm no longer mad at them. I'm more mad at myself for caring so much and constantly checking on everything...when the only thing i'm even looking forward to is the perfume!!

Also, Love With Food said our boxes have shipped and we should get them by the end of the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious?!? Its so bad, its almost comical. I got 4 different answers by email and 3 different answers by phone. And my account still says that my order shipped March 5th &amp; I should receive it by tomorrow.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate when some have better service than others, we all pay the same amount!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious?!? Its so bad, its almost comical. I got 4 different answers by email and 3 different answers by phone. And my account still says that my order shipped March 5th &amp; I should receive it by tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel ya, here - I honestly think that all of us obsessing over these things makes small problems seem so much worse than they are.  I still haven't got a shipping notification, but if I wasn't checking these threads and the site constantly, I doubt I'd have any cause for concern.  If I still haven't gotten my box by the end of the week, THEN it's rational to get irritated. Until then, I am just going to try to chill, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha yeah, i'm no longer mad at them. I'm more mad at myself for caring so much and constantly checking on everything...when the only thing i'm even looking forward to is the perfume!!
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah i'm just hoping they'll finally charge my CC by the end of the week!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel ya, here - I honestly think that all of us obsessing over these things makes small problems seem so much worse than they are.  I still haven't got a shipping notification, but if I wasn't checking these threads and the site constantly, I doubt I'd have any cause for concern.  If I still haven't gotten my box by the end of the week, THEN it's rational to get irritated. Until then, I am just going to try to chill, lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

awww.. thanks! 





 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You never come off as mean. You always sound sweet &amp; happy


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cancelling my account after I get this box, and only because they already charged me. What a nightmare company!! I will be very happy with my 2 BB subscriptions, and (hopefully really soon) GlossyBox. Life is too short to deal with companies like this one. Bleh


I order from soap.com, diapers.com and wag.com, all the same company as beautybar.com/SS. I have for years.Great company and generally fast shipping. Unlike most of these sample companies, they have a working, successful model and a long history of good service. With their track record and resources, I am sure this box will end up being one of the best. Also, earlier in this thread someone reported that the issue with the April date is that you have been charged/money held for March, so April is for the SECOND box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

So my box actually IS out for delivery today. Crazy, seeing as it shipped less than 24 hours ago. I definitely like the UPS ground thing!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

same here mine is already in the bronx...
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box actually IS out for delivery today. Crazy, seeing as it shipped less than 24 hours ago. I definitely like the UPS ground thing!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

Still no shipping email.  The wait is killing me!  I was really excited that this box was shipping March 5th because it meant that I would get this box one week and BB the next.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm gonna call at 4 today after my classes...wish me luck that they say something useful, but I don't have high hopes...I won't be surprised if I come back here saying I canceled. I never thought I would actually want someone to take my money so badly haha!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL dont worry girl soon you will get yours! 








> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna call at 4 today after my classes...wish me luck that they say something useful, but I don't have high hopes...I won't be surprised if I come back here saying I canceled. I never thought I would actually want someone to take my money so badly haha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna call at 4 today after my classes...wish me luck that they say something useful, but I don't have high hopes...I won't be surprised if I come back here saying I canceled. I never thought I would actually want someone to take my money so badly haha!



They willl send it out, try not to worry! I know its been frustrating but my ship email didn't come until 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally got a shipping confirmation, and my delivery date changed from today to Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got a shipping confirmation, and my delivery date changed from today to Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yay!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

I got my shipping confirm email this morning. It's supposed to be here 3/9 via UPS. They even told me what's in my box!!!

SKU QTY Description BHT-086 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe Sampl DLR-029 1 Oscar de la Renta Esprit d'Oscar Eau de Parfum Delu DML-213 1 Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant Deluxe Sample PGP-326 1 Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream Deluxe Sample SKY-021 1 Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen Deluxe Sample 

I actually had the Eye Relief Pen on my "want list", so that's a nice surprise. I'm a little bummed that there's no makeup in my box, but I'll see what I get next month and then decide if I really need this service, as I already sub to 4 or 5 others.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got a shipping confirmation, woohoo!! My experience with UPS Ground from NJ to NV, it takes a week. I hope it doesn't since they said I would have it by Friday. But UPS Ground means that it's going by a truck, much slower than plane.

We will see. Living on the west coast is a bummer for all these companies that live on the east coast!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping confirmation, woohoo!! My experience with UPS Ground from NJ to NV, it takes a week. I hope it doesn't since they said I would have it by Friday. But UPS Ground means that it's going by a truck, much slower than plane.
> 
> We will see. Living on the west coast is a bummer for all these companies that live on the east coast!



But you guys have beauty army!! hehehe


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

That's true, I usually get those pretty fast, but that's 1 out of like 12 lol

I am excited because Beauty Army will actually be at the makeup show next weekend in LA and I will be there too!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys have beauty army!! hehehe


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, I usually get those pretty fast, but that's 1 out of like 12 lol
> 
> I am excited because Beauty Army will actually be at the makeup show next weekend in LA and I will be there too!!



MyGlam is over there too, if you count it! I feel like I appreciate my east coast location a lot though, since i'm originally from the midwest and there is nothing there lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm only letting myself keep 2 subs past this month, and judging by the size of these samples and the brands, it looks like it will be this one and BB that I keep. Yay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't count them because they tend to have shipping issues. It's even like that with a lot of online retail (not just sample boxes), I like to have things right away, shopping online is killing me LOL



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> MyGlam is over there too, if you count it! I feel like I appreciate my east coast location a lot though, since i'm originally from the midwest and there is nothing there lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I can only justify having 2...I was originally gonna get Birchbox only then got excited in feb LOL But I tried Julep, BeautyBox 5, Beauty Army, Sample Society and Birchbox...

It came down to the most benefit for my money. I have been wanting birchbox for so long now so I know im keeping that one..the rest..they had to blow my socks off...none of these subs are bad..its just too much. I decided to keep birchbox and SS, because they both have perks...BB has the points and is the top of all samples services, and then SS provides the free ALLURE magazine plus $15 off $50, and ALL samples are deluxe size......so I am getting the most for my money.

I MIGHT do glossybox for one month just to see when it launches if hopefully they send makeup...I was hoping to find a sub that sends makeup but none do and if they do its rare...but I dont want this turn turn into a bill just like phone, cc, etc...



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only letting myself keep 2 subs past this month, and judging by the size of these samples and the brands, it looks like it will be this one and BB that I keep. Yay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow. *fist pump*


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirm email this morning. It's supposed to be here 3/9 via UPS. They even told me what's in my box!!!
> 
> ...



Looks like we're getting the same stuff! I've been wanting to try the Oscar, and I'm wondering about the Fekkai--I spend a ton to get my hair permed curly so if this is a straight-and-gloss product it's not going to be my cup of tea.

Still, I'm not too worried about the quality in coming months. This is part of the Soap.com conglomerate and I have received nothing but stellar service and high-quality products from them. My shipment was delayed three times (so their emails had me figuring) but I blame that on it being the first.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic a bit, but has anyone else got VOGUE magazine in the mail? I never subscribed to vogue!!! I am wondering if this is a glitch/mistake on BeautyBar's end??? I want allure!!!!!!



I've been getting it for three months and I have no idea where it came from!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

I have tried the Glossing cream and it is for all hair types, and not just for straightening!  I'm not big on hair products besides masks and treatments because I hate the way they feel in my hair, but I loved the glossing cream, left my hair shiny, and you really only use a teeeeeeny tiny amount, so the sample will last forever.  I got a week's worth of uses out of one of the little sample packets and this is much much larger.



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HallenD (Mar 7, 2012)

So we are ALL getting the same thing???????? hmm i seriously thought they were gonna personalize it a bit more. but it's okay. i'll try the stuff first and see how i like em =]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we are ALL getting the same thing???????? hmm i seriously thought they were gonna personalize it a bit more. but it's okay. i'll try the stuff first and see how i like em =]



The FAQ on their website says they don't customize boxes.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally got my notice  and of course, it will arrive after I leave for Mississippi. 

SKU QTY Description BHT-086 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe Sampl DLR-029 1 Oscar de la Renta Esprit d'Oscar Eau de Parfum Delu DML-213 1 Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant Deluxe Sample PGP-326 1 Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream Deluxe Sample SKY-021 1 Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen Deluxe Sample


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

I love that Fekkai product!  I have used it for years right after I shower.  Helps keep my hair soft and control flyaways.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my notice  and of course, it will arrive after I leave for Mississippi.
> 
> SKU QTY Description BHT-086 1 Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe Sampl DLR-029 1 Oscar de la Renta Esprit d'Oscar Eau de Parfum Delu DML-213 1 Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant Deluxe Sample PGP-326 1 Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream Deluxe Sample SKY-021 1 Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen Deluxe Sample



Something to look forward to when you get back?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that Fekkai product!  I have used it for years right after I shower.  Helps keep my hair soft and control flyaways.



And the sample will last you a LONG time because a little bit goes such a long way!! Seriously, smaller than a pea size amount and you're good to go!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I e-mailed them again, i was super nice about it I basically just said I dont' mind what's going on but if they have some idea of when I'll be charged/getting my box i'd appreciate knowing. This is what they said:

Hello Stephanie,

Thank you for your email.  I do apologize for all the confusion.  I just received notice today that ALL remaining sample society shipments that have not been released will be released within the next two days and judging by your address should make it you by early next week.  We do apologize for the complications as we are trying to assure the quality of each package.  This is also why we haven't charged your card for we don't think its fair to charge prior to shipping.  Once we ship the products to you we will charge your credit card accordingly.  For this hassle I have added an additional 5.00 credit to your BeautyBar.com account which can be used on your next purchase and will automatically apply to your account.  Once again I'm very sorry for the delay.

That's all I was hoping for! I really just wanted a response that didn't sound generic, so that I knew they were actually going into the system and looking into my account. So all SHOULD be good now!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

$5 credit?! that's awesome! MyGlam subscribers had much worse nightmares, and not nearly as attentive emails and no credit all..LOL 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed them again, i was super nice about it I basically just said I dont' mind what's going on but if they have some idea of when I'll be charged/getting my box i'd appreciate knowing. This is what they said:
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 7, 2012)

Eh, this was not worth $15 to me.

I'm perturbed that originally they showed me receiving my bag today, but my tracking number doesn't even show it as being shipped yet. The label has just been created. But they are new, so I'll let that slide.

I'm personally not excited for any of the samples.

BHT-0861Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe Sample (I have at least 4 of these sample packets already)

DLR-0291Oscar de la Renta Esprit d'Oscar Eau de Parfum (hate paying for perfume samples... hate hate hate it)

DML-2131Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant Deluxe Sample (got this in my birchbox)

PGP-3261Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream Deluxe Sample (got a ton of these from being a bzzagent and it didn't do much for my naturally straight/fine hair).

SKY-0211Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen Deluxe Sample (the only thing I'm not disappointed with).


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

_"Still, I'm not too worried about the quality in coming months. This is part of the Soap.com conglomerate and I have received nothing but stellar service and high-quality products from them. My shipment was delayed three times (so their emails had me figuring) but I blame that on it being the first."_

_ _I also have bought from Soap.com and Beautybar.com.  Very good companies and FAST shipping &amp; delivery.  My only reservation about SS is whether it's going to be heavily skewed towards skin.  But it's early days and we'll see what the coming month or 2 offers.

I have other beauty subs, so I'll be weeding out the weaker ones (to me) in the coming months.

-  I'll keep BB. They've sent me some products I never knew about and they became instant faves. I also love the points and coupons.

- MG is on the bubble after my first bag in Feb which to me was all junk except for the little chocolates, but they're promising  better everything, so I'm giving them another 2 or 3 months to implement the changes. Then I'll decide.

- Lookbag is still a question mark for me since I haven't gotten anything yet. I'm due for the March bag.  I also bought something from their web store and the CS was NOT impressive. I ordered 2/23 and have yet to receive anything. I contacted them Monday and they THEN sent it out.  Not a great start for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If their bag/box isn't a WOW, I'll un-sub.

- BB5 was okay. Not bad, but not WOW either. I'll give them another month to see if there's any thrill factor. If not, they're for the chopping block.

- Sindulge is still a question mark. Waiting for my 1st bag. Still no shipment email and I had my consultation last Wed.

- BA I love! I have 2 subs. Definitely the best $ value of all of them, imo, and everything is usable for me. My only quibble is that they seemed to be running low on stock recently and there wasn't much variety in the choices.  I hope they've re-stocked for my March boxes. 

- Eco-emi isn't all beauty, but the $26 full sized hot pink lip gloss they sent in my Feb box was worth the $15 price tag just by itself. The rest of the box was kind of fun, so I think I'll continue on with them.

QVC Beauty Tube is a good value, and only 4 times a year, so it's a keeper.

_ _


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And the sample will last you a LONG time because a little bit goes such a long way!! Seriously, smaller than a pea size amount and you're good to go!



Yes!  I have been using the same full size bottle for 2 years!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

GirlyEnthusiast wrote: _"it didn't do much for my naturally straight/fine hair_"

That's my hair, too, and I generally avoid anything that adds any oil or added gloss because I don't need it and it makes me look like a drowned rat. Even the Orofluido did nothing for me, and everyone seems to love it. I can't even use conditioner in my hair.

The only sample in the bunch that I'm excited about is the eye pen.  I thought that with Allure being involved there's be a little more glamour or pizazz here, ESPECIALLY with this being the premiere box! Gotta say this is a letdown. You'd think they'd want to wow us.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 7, 2012)

Who is familiar with the Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream? I've never used anything from them. My natural hair is poker-stright but I have long hair in a curly perm. Will this product affect the curl?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

While my hair isn't curly, it is wavy and the glossing cream never weighed down my waves.  You only use a teeny TINY amount!  My hair is thick and below my shoulders, and I use a drop smaller than  a pea.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Contrary im excited for everything _but _the pen..LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GirlyEnthusiast wrote: _"it didn't do much for my naturally straight/fine hair_"
> 
> ...


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 7, 2012)

I got It!!!!

Looks like we got a full size of the Relief Eye pen (0.14 oz), 1.6 oz of the glossing cream, 0.45 oz of the daily microfoliant, 15 ml of the skin renewal mask, and 3 ml of the perfume


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

the samples are definitely deluxe sized!! YESSSS. SO EXCITED. Mine is on the truck for delivery today, can't wait.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who is familiar with the Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream? I've never used anything from them. My natural hair is poker-stright but I have long hair in a curly perm. Will this product affect the curl?



No, in fact I use a different product from Fekkai if I am going to straighten my hair.  You don't need much though!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GirlyEnthusiast wrote: _"it didn't do much for my naturally straight/fine hair_"
> 
> ...


I gave my packets of glossing cream to my friend who has thick, naturally wavy/curlyish hair and she LOVES it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _"Still, I'm not too worried about the quality in coming months. This is part of the Soap.com conglomerate and I have received nothing but stellar service and high-quality products from them. My shipment was delayed three times (so their emails had me figuring) but I blame that on it being the first."_
> 
> ...


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 7, 2012)

So based off of the sizes received I value this box at about 65 dollars? Wow!

  $20 eye pen $16.50 mask $8.10 glossing cream $8.50 daily microfoliant $12.50 dollars for the roller ball since it is half of this size: http://www.beautybar.com/p/oscar-de-la-renta-esprit-doscar-esprit-doscar-eau-de-parfum-rollerball-282727


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So based off of the sizes received I value this box at about 65 dollars? Wow!
> 
> ...


fantastic! That is close the level of my beauty army boxes, and much higher than my bbs usually are.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

I think this is a great box, and I will actually use ALL of it!   I know we all want more makeup, but I have accepted that those samples are much harder to come by and I'm not going to get them often...oh well! lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is a great box, and I will actually use ALL of it!   I know we all want more makeup, but I have accepted that those samples are much harder to come by and I'm not going to get them often...oh well! lol.


Yup exactly. Accepting this fact makes it easier to get excited when make up does come! And I'm now a skincare/bodywash/soap/perfume addict thanks to my subs. 

I too am excited about all of these samples.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 7, 2012)

Super excited now. Great pics! I finally have a shipping label generated (not sent out yet boo) so at least I know they haven't forgotten about me. I love that it's a big perfume sample, YAY!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed with this box because it's well rounded (products for hair, skin &amp; body), has good size samples, and has nice brand name products. According to the email I should receive mine around the 13th.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

I LOVE this box. SS may be a keeper!
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got It!!!!
> 
> Looks like we got a full size of the Relief Eye pen (0.14 oz), 1.6 oz of the glossing cream, 0.45 oz of the daily microfoliant, 15 ml of the skin renewal mask, and 3 ml of the perfume


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't realize that it said the date it will arrive. Mine says the 14th. WOW, such a difference when they told me it would be NO LATER than the 9th. They shouldn't be giving out specific information if they can't back it up.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are good size samples!  I do think I will enjoy every item.


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

They sent me a email apologizing for the multiple different answers &amp; delays. I was told the rest of the boxes are shipping today! I'm glad its not going to be an additional week like they said before. They must have been very overwhelmed

Moving forward now...what size is the eye pen? Is it full size?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I havent received my shipment notice, but I logged in and I have a tracking number now. No info on the UPS website, but at least I know its packaged and on its way to me. Seems like shipping is pretty fast so hopefully I get mine by early next week. And since they gave me a 5.00 credit for all the hassel I will probably go ahead and use the 15.00 code.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this box! I am getting one repeat (Microdermabrasion) but I was wanting another bottle anyways!  Yay!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I sent them an email saying I wasn't very happy and they shouldn't give specific information and they sent this back:



> HI Ms. Barney,
> 
> We apologize for the unforeseen delay. This was definitely unexpected. I understand this doesn't help with the delay but I went ahead and applied a manual credit to your beautybar.com account in the amount of $10 off your next order with us. Please accept our apology as this is our first Samply Society shipment that went out and this should not happen again. You may reach us at 1-888-696-0423 or at [email protected]. Weâ€™re open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!
> 
> ...


 I appreciate their stellar customer service. I have never really planned to purchase anything from the store but I guess if I want something from a box a $10 credit will help out with that.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sent me a email apologizing for the multiple different answers &amp; delays. I was told the rest of the boxes are shipping today! I'm glad its not going to be an additional week like they said before. They must have been very overwhelmed
> 
> Moving forward now...what size is the eye pen? Is it full size?



It says that it is the full size (0.14 oz) but I am not sure if it is with all of them or not but it seems as though mine was a little empty? or it at least took quite a few clicks of the pen to get any product up. But I am still going with that it is full size, it will sure last me a while!


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

thats awesome. thanks!

 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It says that it is the full size (0.14 oz) but I am not sure if it is with all of them or not but it seems as though mine was a little empty? or it at least took quite a few clicks of the pen to get any product up. But I am still going with that it is full size, it will sure last me a while!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email saying I wasn't very happy and they shouldn't give specific information and they sent this back:
> 
> I appreciate their stellar customer service. I have never really planned to purchase anything from the store but I guess if I want something from a box a $10 credit will help out with that.


You should send that to Sindud as an example of what CS looks like.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

if this box weighs .4 and has REAL deluxe samples I wonder whats in my Teen Vogue box that weighs .54 !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 7, 2012)

I just received my box and love it. The  Icelandic eye pen also took some clicks for me to get the product out. I thought it was empty when I took ito out also the Dermalogica spilled inside my box so be careful when you open your boxes.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my box and love it. The  Icelandic eye pen also took some clicks for me to get the product out. I thought it was empty when I took ito out also the Dermalogica spilled inside my box so be careful when you open your boxes.


Oh no!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally haven't had any issues with Sindulge but they do need some CS revamping for the way they're treating you and some of the others.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should send that to Sindud as an example of what CS looks like.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

So I emailed CS to ask if my account was signed up for the March box, since nothing has changed on my account and I haven't been charged on my card yet as far as I can tell! I hate emailing them about stuff like that because it feels like I'm just being super impatient, but at the same time it would be nice to know what's going on a little more. So hopefully they get back to me soon. =]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if this box weighs .4 and has REAL deluxe samples I wonder whats in my Teen Vogue box that weighs .54 !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Nail polish of course  

The glass bottle is heavy! Especially because the regular bbs are weighing around .7 this month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

thats sooooo cool??  are you HAPPY with it!! i think its a great box!!!  yippeee!

 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got It!!!!
> 
> Looks like we got a full size of the Relief Eye pen (0.14 oz), 1.6 oz of the glossing cream, 0.45 oz of the daily microfoliant, 15 ml of the skin renewal mask, and 3 ml of the perfume


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got It!!!!
> 
> Looks like we got a full size of the Relief Eye pen (0.14 oz), 1.6 oz of the glossing cream, 0.45 oz of the daily microfoliant, 15 ml of the skin renewal mask, and 3 ml of the perfume


 Yay!!!  The sizes are great!  Finally got my shipping notice.


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

They gave me a $5 credit. So happy they tried to make it up to us because this is a awesome box! I think I will be waiting till the 14th too, I'm just happy it got sent.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email saying I wasn't very happy and they shouldn't give specific information and they sent this back:
> 
> I appreciate their stellar customer service. I have never really planned to purchase anything from the store but I guess if I want something from a box a $10 credit will help out with that.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess it's just me, then. Yes, the items are good sized, the brands are all reputable, and there's some variety, although no color. But other than the eye pen, there's nothing else in the box that has me excited. I just thought that Allure would have connections with companies and could get us some new and more exciting stuff.  I probably would have had lower expectations if Allure wasn't involved, but  I had my hopes up too high I guess.

I'm in no hot hurry to get this box now.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not too thrilled about the contents but I tend to not judge before I get the box because I do end up liking things. As of right now, I am underwhelmed but we will see once it gets here.

And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something? (I know I am probably going to get a lot of hate for this LOL)



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it's just me, then. Yes, the items are good sized, the brands are all reputable, and there's some variety, although no color. But other than the eye pen, there's nothing else in the box that has me excited. I just thought that Allure would have connections with companies and could get us some new and more exciting stuff.  I probably would have had lower expectations if Allure wasn't involved, but  I had my hopes up too high I guess.
> 
> I'm in no hot hurry to get this box now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

hahaha he's a couture fashion designer


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not too thrilled about the contents but I tend to not judge before I get the box because I do end up liking things. As of right now, I am underwhelmed but we will see once it gets here.
> 
> And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something? (I know I am probably going to get a lot of hate for this LOL)


 lmao, I find this adorable! but no, he's a designer. His ready to wear stuff sells at neiman marcus and the like. http://www.oscardelarenta.com/


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, at least they've finally created my label!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

glamourdolleyes wrote: "_And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something?"_

You're thinking of the boxer! LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> glamourdolleyes wrote: "_And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something?"_
> 
> You're thinking of the boxer! LOL!



hahahha riighht, oscar de la hoya


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

ill tell ya what..   i need a drink!  hahahahaaaa..  all this confusion with all the subs i'm involved with..  i want a glass of wine or 5!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope BB and SS will pay my rehab bill!  or can i use BB points and ss coupon for rehab..  hmmmmmmmmmmmm...  




   (im kidding!! i am not an alcoholic.. yet!)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> glamourdolleyes wrote: "_And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something?"_
> 
> You're thinking of the boxer! LOL!




LOL And the boxer's name is Oscar De La _*Hoya*_. LOL


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel a little better about the $15 now that I've seen the sizes of the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THAT size perfume sample I don't mind getting, it's the little vials that piss me off lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no, ups came and my door wasn't open downstairs (long story)..





I will get it tomorrow I guess, today was really fast as it is so its OK. ill post pics when I get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol that was the joke of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not too thrilled about the contents but I tend to not judge before I get the box because I do end up liking things. As of right now, I am underwhelmed but we will see once it gets here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

We should have a makeuptalk facebook group where we can talk about these subs! LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

The eye pen alone is worth 20.00 so if anything you can trade for something you want on the trade thread



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel a little better about the $15 now that I've seen the sizes of the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THAT size perfume sample I don't mind getting, it's the little vials that piss me off lol.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, ups came and my door wasn't open downstairs (long story)..
> 
> ...



Do you have a bell he can ring?  I don't know your building situation, but I tip my UPS guy very generously every Christmas so that he makes sure I get all my packages. Haha! And the same with the mail carrier.  They both ring the bell and hand us our stuff if we're home. If not, they leave it in the door or the doorstep. I'm deep in the 'burbs so it's okay. I wouldn't have it left in the city though. But I run my business from home and my mother is usually home, too, so it's rare that the packages have to be left outside.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a bell he can ring?  I don't know your building situation, but I tip my UPS guy very generously every Christmas so that he makes sure I get all my packages. Haha! And the same with the mail carrier.  They both ring the bell and hand us our stuff if we're home. If not, they leave it in the door or the doorstep. I'm deep in the 'burbs so it's okay. I wouldn't have it left in the city though. But I run my business from home and my mother is usually home, too, so it's rare that the packages have to be left outside.



This is why I'm thankful for my apartment office receiving my packages! I claim its a pain to have to go pick them up, but it saves me a lot of hassle on missing my packages.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i agree!  however if anyone from here wants to add me..  https://www.facebook.com/#!/dena.fletcher1



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, ups came and my door wasn't open downstairs (long story)..
> 
> ...








> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should have a makeuptalk facebook group where we can talk about these subs! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree!  however if anyone from here wants to add me..  https://www.facebook.com/#!/dena.fletcher1



I'm adding you! I have no friends because I made a facebook simple for the beauty products and hide myself from my real life friends, hehehe.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, oops, I don't know a thing about fashion! My bad!
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha he's a couture fashion designer





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao, I find this adorable! but no, he's a designer. His ready to wear stuff sells at neiman marcus and the like. http://www.oscardelarenta.com/





> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> glamourdolleyes wrote: "_And Oscan de la Renta? Isn't he a football player or something?"_
> 
> You're thinking of the boxer! LOL!





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol that was the joke of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! My box was here when I got home. I'm in LOVE with this service as of now. the samples are HUGE.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

I am curious how everyone feels about the fact that we already know what is going to be in the box before it arrives.  It definitely takes away the surprise element but you also have time to get used to the idea of the products before they get to you.  I kinda like the fact we all get the same thing - no box envy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

show us! in case anyone missed other pic   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! My box was here when I got home. I'm in LOVE with this service as of now. the samples are HUGE.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to be suprised! But I do agree that everyone having the same thing is the best thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That way people arent feeling like others have better treatment!
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am curious how everyone feels about the fact that we already know what is going to be in the box before it arrives.  It definitely takes away the surprise element but you also have time to get used to the idea of the products before they get to you.  I kinda like the fact we all get the same thing - no box envy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

Here it is! It's fabulous. I lost my phone and had to get a new one though and the camera is definitely not as nice as my old one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is! It's fabulous. I lost my phone and had to get a new one though and the camera is definitely not as nice as my old one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Now those are some SAMPLES!!  Kinda stupid...but I love the packaging.


----------



## saintifying (Mar 7, 2012)

I got mine and I'm a little disappointed.. the original signup picture showed by terry, sisley, bond no.9, murad and stila and none of that was in there. Of course I wasn't expecting those items to be exactly what was in the box but I was thinking at least one of those brands would be. I like that the items are big and they're good brands, but it's just not what i was expecting and I don't use any of these types of skincare products because my skin is so terribly finicky. Not to mention I already got the dermalogica in my BB. :/ Not a big fan of Fekkai either.. but meh, I can swap it all out more than likely and get stuff I will use.

Also Bond no.9 is not in their sample picture anymore, it's been replaced with Oscar De La Renta.. wonder if Bond fell through and was supposed to be in the box originally??


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't mind it. It's still a surprise whenever it is you find out- I don't necessarily need my "moment" to be as I'm opening the box.

If anything, it gives me time to look into the products and get excited about what's coming- When I first saw the contents of these boxes, I was kind of underwhelmed, but now that I've had time to look into everything I can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am curious how everyone feels about the fact that we already know what is going to be in the box before it arrives.  It definitely takes away the surprise element but you also have time to get used to the idea of the products before they get to you.  I kinda like the fact we all get the same thing - no box envy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

*how does the perfume smell??  *









> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is! It's fabulous. I lost my phone and had to get a new one though and the camera is definitely not as nice as my old one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

I got my email from CS and they assured me that my box had been shipped already. They said that the latest my box will arrive is the 12th, since it's 7 day shipping. So that's fine with me! I'm just happy that it's coming. 

As far as it not being a surprise, that doesn't bother me. I don't sign up for these services for the surprise aspect, I sign up to get cool samples. I prefer to know what I'm getting ahead of time.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *saintifying* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine and I'm a little disappointed.. the original signup picture showed by terry, sisley, bond no.9, murad and stila and none of that was in there. Of course I wasn't expecting those items to be exactly what was in the box but I was thinking at least one of those brands would be. I like that the items are big and they're good brands, but it's just not what i was expecting and I don't use any of these types of skincare products because my skin is so terribly finicky. Not to mention I already got the dermalogica in my BB. :/ Not a big fan of Fekkai either.. but meh, I can swap it all out more than likely and get stuff I will use.
> 
> Also Bond no.9 is not in their sample picture anymore, it's been replaced with Oscar De La Renta.. wonder if Bond fell through and was supposed to be in the box originally??



I've come to the sad conclusion that the picture used for an inaugural box is likely to be an indicator that NONE of the listed brands will be in it. Heh.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 7, 2012)

Warning: you have to sign for the box. No one was home. I'll have to sign the slp and have them leave it.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Warning: you have to sign for the box. No one was home. I'll have to sign the slp and have them leave it.



Really?  What a pain.  I am rarely home before the postman arrives.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *how does the perfume smell??  *


like my grandma to me lmao


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> like my grandma to me lmao



Haha! Yeah,  I was thinking _Oscar de la Renta_? Really? That's so 80s!  But being in the perfume biz myself I know that everyone's taste is different.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Yeah,  I was thinking _Oscar de la Renta_? Really? That's so 80s!  But being in the perfume biz myself I know that everyone's taste is different.



I just might give it to grandma, lol. She'll be excited!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

*i was poking around SS's site &amp; saw this about the perfume..  so i guess its more grandma than classic???  nobdy felt 'the spirit of femininity' whilst smelling it???? 



*

*Sparkling in Spirit*

Esprit d'Oscar is a modern interpretation of Oscar de la Rentaâ€™s signature scent. Inspired by the chic and sophisticated women of today, Esprit dâ€™Oscar is the spirit of femininity re-imagined in a timeless floral-oriental fragrance that is exceptionally feminine and sparkling in spirit.


Floral-oriental fragrance which is a modern interpretation of Oscar de la Rentaâ€™s signature scent
Notes of Sicilian lemon, bergamot and citron
Inspired by the chic and sophisticated women of today
*Especially Suited For: *Women

*Essential Elements: * Top Notes: Sicilian lemon, bergamot and citron. Middle notes: Egyptian jasmine, orange blossom and tuberose. Base notes: musk, heliotrope, tonka and vetiver. Size: 1.7 oz.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 7, 2012)

Can anyone else verify that you have to sign for this package from UPS?  If so, that really sucks because mine is arriving on Fri, and I work 11-7 on that day...=(
I'll be crushed if I can't get the package on that day.  Is there anyway you can leave a note on your front door that specifically says to leave the package on the front porch and put a signature on the note just so they know it's okay to leave it on the porch?  All my packages get left on the front porch, and I live on a dead end road and have never had a package stolen....


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

I just checked my orders, and now my box is showing up in there! Yay! Super happy.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

UGH!!!

Status: Problem Reported


What does that mean!?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow. WHAT does THIS mean?? (i dont' know how to black out things on a mac, so I just took to pics so my address wouldn't show up.)

HMMMM.....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh man, you have had nothing but problems. Poor you ): I hope they figure it out!!
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. WHAT does THIS mean?? (i dont' know how to black out things on a mac, so I just took to pics so my address wouldn't show up.)
> 
> HMMMM.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone else verify that you have to sign for this package from UPS?  If so, that really sucks because mine is arriving on Fri, and I work 11-7 on that day...=(
> 
> I'll be crushed if I can't get the package on that day.  Is there anyway you can leave a note on your front door that specifically says to leave the package on the front porch and put a signature on the note just so they know it's okay to leave it on the porch?  All my packages get left on the front porch, and I live on a dead end road and have never had a package stolen....



My apartment signed for mine, but I also had 3 other packages that were signed for so I can't say for sure. I know you can leave a note asking UPS to leave a package and they always have for me, just make sure you sign it.


----------



## lunadust (Mar 7, 2012)

i did not have to sign, it was in my door when i got home.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugh i know. I just called them....they were SUPER nice...however....

Apparently it's just "another glitch" and everything is fine. But they wont' send my package out till friday, and because it's going by "regular post" (huh I thought it was UPS...) I wont' get it for 2 WEEKS here in Texas.

Seriously!?!? Now I wish they wouldnt' have charged me because I would have canceled! Grrr

Also...no sign of the credit they owe me. And the lady had no idea about it so I'm supposed to call on friday if things aren't showing up right yet online.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, you have had nothing but problems. Poor you ): I hope they figure it out!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow.. I am starting to want to cancel too.

They are now telling me that my package hasn't been shipped even though I got an email with a tracking number and they're sorry for the delay.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh i know. I just called them....they were SUPER nice...however....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

im guessing your tracking number isnt showing activity????   boooooooooooooo

 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.. I am starting to want to cancel too.
> 
> They are now telling me that my package hasn't been shipped even though I got an email with a tracking number and they're sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

wow..  this really sucks.. im sorry this happened to you....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh i know. I just called them....they were SUPER nice...however....
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope and my account says problem reported so I asked them and they said it hasn't been shipped even though I got a tracking number and my account says shipped. At this rate, living on the west coast it will be December when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im guessing your tracking number isnt showing activity????   boooooooooooooo


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

looks like you're having the same problems I am! Oh well...at least most people are getting theirs and we're just the unlucky few haha. Do you know when they charge each month? Because I want to make sure to cancel before then but not before I get this box (if I ever do haha). If I had liked the products they're giving a LOT I would stick through it because I know they're working out glitches, but I was most looking forward to the perfume and it doesn't sound like it'll even by my style (not into the grandma scents haha).
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope and my account says problem reported so I asked them and they said it hasn't been shipped even though I got a tracking number and my account says shipped. At this rate, living on the west coast it will be December when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I think they charge on the 1st, but I am not sure..

HAHAHAHA, you don't wanna smell like grandma? It's ok, I thought Oscar de la Renta was a football player  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like you're having the same problems I am! Oh well...at least most people are getting theirs and we're just the unlucky few haha. Do you know when they charge each month? Because I want to make sure to cancel before then but not before I get this box (if I ever do haha). If I had liked the products they're giving a LOT I would stick through it because I know they're working out glitches, but I was most looking forward to the perfume and it doesn't sound like it'll even by my style (not into the grandma scents haha).


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

I got the same thing. No shocker there. If I didn't like the box so much, I would cancel. But I really want the box. They suck

And plz everyone don't get on me &amp; tell me to be patient. It has been a total nightmare dealing with this company
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

lol..the word "grandma" reminds me of......

KIM KARDASHIAN perfume

Bleh...

Worst perfume IMO.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like you're having the same problems I am! Oh well...at least most people are getting theirs and we're just the unlucky few haha. Do you know when they charge each month? Because I want to make sure to cancel before then but not before I get this box (if I ever do haha). If I had liked the products they're giving a LOT I would stick through it because I know they're working out glitches, but I was most looking forward to the perfume and it doesn't sound like it'll even by my style (not into the grandma scents haha).


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought the Kim Kardashian perfume would smell like Football Player. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol..the word "grandma" reminds me of......
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they charge on the 1st, but I am not sure..
> 
> HAHAHAHA, you don't wanna smell like grandma? It's ok, I thought Oscar de la Renta was a football player  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

ï»¿ï»¿








> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the Kim Kardashian perfume would smell like Football Player. lol


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone else verify that you have to sign for this package from UPS?  If so, that really sucks because mine is arriving on Fri, and I work 11-7 on that day...=(
> 
> I'll be crushed if I can't get the package on that day.  Is there anyway you can leave a note on your front door that specifically says to leave the package on the front porch and put a signature on the note just so they know it's okay to leave it on the porch?  All my packages get left on the front porch, and I live on a dead end road and have never had a package stolen....



I live in an apartment and mine was sitting on my front porch when I got home today.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

2 weeks? What? Mine shipped on the 7th and will be here on the 13th. Who said two weeks?
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh i know. I just called them....they were SUPER nice...however....
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine says the same thing, about the money being refunded. I figured it was just a weird glitch.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

The girl on the phone said that...i'm hoping she was just misinformed...



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2 weeks? What? Mine shipped on the 7th and will be here on the 13th. Who said two weeks?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok as I sit here with the perfume on, its actually growing on me. The grandma-ness is fading and it kind of smells nice.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The girl on the phone said that...i'm hoping she was just misinformed...


Yeah, I think she was smoking the minty fresh crack.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

hahah i can't believe this "emoticon" is available.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I think she was smoking the minty fresh crack.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

In Transit: On Time





Business 
Day(s) Left
5
  
 
 
 
  Change Delivery Request Status Updates  
Scheduled Delivery: Wednesday, 03/14/2012, By End of Day Last Location: Departed - Taylor, PA, United States, Wednesday, 03/07/2012   Additional Information
Shipped/Billed On: 03/07/2012 Type: Package Weight: 0.40 lb 
This is what mine shows. After all the problems I had it looks like it was finally shipped and will arrive the 14th. Seriously though, you all that are having problems, I would bother the heck out of them until they fix your account and ship your box. Thats what I did and it was resolved. I know you dont want to be a bother but how else will they know this is URGENT to you (and it should be to them too) and they need to do something about it.  

Mod edit: Removed tracking # for privacy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i thought it would smell like money and shame......  
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the Kim Kardashian perfume would smell like Football Player. lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i was hoping it would smell good ..  i usually wear coach legacy, which i love, but wanted something a lil lighter..  i love bath and body works carried away scent but even if i put on 50 squirts of body spray it doenst last that long..  need something in the middle...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok as I sit here with the perfume on, its actually growing on me. The grandma-ness is fading and it kind of smells nice.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

eating peanut butter and crack sandwiches..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I think she was smoking the minty fresh crack.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In Transit: On Time
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it would smell like money and shame......


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Aaahahhhhh! The samples are SOOO HUGE! I am excited to receive my box tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sorry to hear that you guys have been having problems.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 8, 2012)

I bet you can use that on any of the stores they have- wag.com, soap.com, diapers.com, etc. I have like 20 accounts with them because they often offer a 10 or 20% discount on your first order. You could order $45 worth of detergent from soap.com, for example, and get it $25 and you'd be set for year! ( and...ummm....don't bust me on the 20 accounts!)



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email saying I wasn't very happy and they shouldn't give specific information and they sent this back:
> 
> I appreciate their stellar customer service. I have never really planned to purchase anything from the store but I guess if I want something from a box a $10 credit will help out with that.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder if you can save up your $15 off for 2 months and use both credits on one purchase before both credits expire. I know they expire every 60 days


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if you can save up your $15 off for 2 months and use both credits on one purchase before both credits expire. I know they expire every 60 days


 It'd probably have to be off a $100 dollar purchase, and probably not because it is like a coupon code.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

Gotcha!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It'd probably have to be off a $100 dollar purchase, and probably not because it is like a coupon code.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it would smell like money and shame......


This made me spit out my coffee!!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 8, 2012)

I have such a bad nose for perfume. I mean, grandma scents aren't inherently bad--grandmas smell nice with grandma scents, right? I'm afraid I'll like a perfume that makes me smell like I'm 80 years old but people will be too nice to say anything lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok as I sit here with the perfume on, its actually growing on me. The grandma-ness is fading and it kind of smells nice.


 so my order was finally received, but says it was placed last thursday instead of yesterday--and they haven't withdrawn the money from my account. looks like it's just a placeholder rather than an actual order


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine's out for delivery today! 



 I am kinda really very excited.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 8, 2012)

My CC finally was charged today! And now my order says it was "received" instead of the weird money being refunded to my cc notice. So it's getting there! 

I have my Teen Vogue BB coming tomorrow, so really I'm good with that, and more than happy to wait until next week to get this box. I prefer them spread out a little bit anyways! It's more fun that way.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 8, 2012)

Received mine yesterday.  Very excited about the big sample sizes.  I used the Dermalogica this morning.  My skin feels so soft from it.  I kept touching my face while I sat in mtgs at work.  Hope no one else thought I was a big freak for doing that.  LOL.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhh, it just arrived! I'm really impressed with the sizes of everything, and I think this is sub is going to be a keeper. I tried out the perfume and it is pretty strong and old ladyish, especially at first. It becomes softer as it dried down, but it's still pretty old lady. Not sure I'm gonna be using it haha!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

woo hoo!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's out for delivery today!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

bummer, now I dont know what I will do with that. Prob give it to one of my friends since my sister has too many perfumes already

 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, it just arrived! I'm really impressed with the sizes of everything, and I think this is sub is going to be a keeper. I tried out the perfume and it is pretty strong and old ladyish, especially at first. It becomes softer as it dried down, but it's still pretty old lady. Not sure I'm gonna be using it haha!


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my box!






For size clarification, the box is the same size as Birchbox's.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont get tired of seeing that, the sizes are AWESOME



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone started getting the magazine yet?


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope 



 I wonder if it was supposed to start 6-8 weeks after initially signing up for sample society- because that means we should be getting them relatively soon!, or 6-8 weeks after we got charged (which is within the last couple of days)?
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone started getting the magazine yet?


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone started getting the magazine yet?



Nope, but magazine subscriptions frequently take forever to start.


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 8, 2012)

I am SUPER stoked for this box!  I didn't get the Dermalogica in last month's BB, so I'm thrilled about that, and the other items are nice sizes!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

The sizes look fabulous. I just wish I was more excited for the products...i'll probably be trading most everything.  My account has deleted the weird "refund" status and now says my box will be delivered...drum roll...March 5th. Hahahaha sigh. I don't know why I find that so funny.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 8, 2012)

received my box today and I didn't have to sign for it.  It was ok.. sample sizes are nice, but I already received the Dermalogica in last month's BB, and have some of the glossing cream purchased from B&amp;BWorks...since this is my most expensive subscription... (of 7.. yes, I'm addicted..) it may be on the list to go after another month.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got my box...nice packaging. I like the big samples! I do hate the perfume, though. And it sucks that the glossing cream is something I've tried before and don't like much. I'm excited about the eye pen since I stay up late drinking a lot. I'll use all the skincare stuff here. Would've loved some makeup, though. Overall I'm satisfied and definitely hanging on to this subscription! I'm assuming the Allure thing will just extend my existing subscription. I've been getting that magazine consistently since I was 17. It's my favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine says out for delivery!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

will anyone use the 15.00 off? have you guys that received the box already have the code showing in your My Dashboard yet?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> will anyone use the 15.00 off? have you guys that received the box already have the code showing in your My Dashboard yet?



I might, IF I fall in love with one of that month's products. Otherwise, it will got to waste.

And even though my box hasn't yet arrived, the code is there.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> will anyone use the 15.00 off? have you guys that received the box already have the code showing in your My Dashboard yet?



Yup, the code is there. I think I will use it. I defintiely want some of the skyn products.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

*I got mine and posted images on my blog today. The samples really are big! I am really loving this! and as playedinhoops said about the perfume yes it is a musky grandma smell but once it wears on you after a while it kind of smells nice! Still not a perfume I would ever buy myself. I am happy to try something new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also tried the hair gloss cream and love the texture..I dont know how to explain it. Its almost a cross between a conditioner and a shine serum? I have to try it a few times to see how I like it!*


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried the REN peel mask?  I am excited


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the REN peel mask?  I am excited



I plan on using it tonight! I didn't want to use that and dermalogica on the same night.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got that at Sephora before, itw as ok. My sister liked it more than I did. She has combination skin and I have sensitive so my skin hardly agrees with anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But hopefully it will work for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the REN peel mask?  I am excited


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually I have tried quite a few of their items, the only thing I fell in love with was the Rose Synergy serum, which I REALLY want but it costs 80.00!! Maybe someday but not now. Also, their night cream is ok as well, not awesome but its ok since it didnt irritate my skin or anything.  I put that night cream below Befine's and right above Vichy's.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

i like these boxes...i guess it's a good thing they don't ship to hawaii


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

Man, I cannot WAIT to get back so I can dig into my box!!


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 8, 2012)

My boxed arrived. I am excited to try everything except dermalogica bc I have tried that before. Hehe.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 8, 2012)

Also I




exfoliators and eyecreams so this box is a winner for me!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

i LOVE my box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

that sounded funny!  hahahaaa.. sorry im bad...  




 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I cannot WAIT to get back so I can dig into my box!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

i like the perfume!!  it is kinda grandma but i think thats part of its charm!  its light..  i was worried it would be grandma like giorgio or white diamonds!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i like the perfume!!  it is kinda grandma but i think thats part of its charm!  its light..  i was worried it would be grandma like giorgio or white diamonds!


Hey! I like White Diamonds!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that sounded funny!  hahahaaa.. sorry im bad...


OMG!  IT DOES SOUND BAD!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I cannot WAIT to get back so I can dig into my box!!



Since I have my mind in the gutter, and the humor of a 12 year old at all times, this made my day! hehe.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

did i say white diamonds??  i meant.. ummm.. ummm.. taboo!







> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I like White Diamonds!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

The Dermotologica was all over my box when I opened it. I'm trying to clean off all my samples right now. Just called Sample Society though, and they are FedExing another box (with all 5 samples) for free. Great customer service!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

Sheesh, mine hasn't even shipped yet and they're having problems but they can ship out another box to someone? ugh.
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Dermotologica was all over my box when I opened it. I'm trying to clean off all my samples right now. Just called Sample Society though, and they are FedExing another box (with all 5 samples) for free. Great customer service!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

i think it smells a little like white linen..  i dig it! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got mine and posted images on my blog today. The samples really are big! I am really loving this! and as playedinhoops said about the perfume yes it is a musky grandma smell but once it wears on you after a while it kind of smells nice! Still not a perfume I would ever buy myself. I am happy to try something new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also tried the hair gloss cream and love the texture..I dont know how to explain it. Its almost a cross between a conditioner and a shine serum? I have to try it a few times to see how I like it!*


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Did the Dermalogica come loose or in a box? The ones from Birchbox came in a box.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

it was just the bottle no box...but thanks to all ppls warnings on mut I opened it ever so carefully...lmao
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Dermalogica come loose or in a box? The ones from Birchbox came in a box.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes! I kept thinking ...soap....but white linen is much more on point!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think it smells a little like white linen..  i dig it!


----------



## allicatsimmons (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got my box, i am a bit disappointed that there is not one makeup item. It is the same box others have gotten; Ren dermaIogica, skyn, FF and oscar. I am somewhat interested in the skin care and hair items but they included a sample of oscar which is a scent my mom uses.  

For skincare sampling I currently use beautyfix since you get some full size and truly high end samples, and even with the higher price its worth it because you get to choose your own products from a long list.

I am going to give beauty bar one more month and if i do not see some color they will not be seeing my cash. 

Additionally the customer service seems lacking, I contacted them to let them know that there was a problem with the paypal link on the sample society payment page not being clickable and they responded that they are not responsible for the paypal website. My simple email was not understood by the CC rep and when i pointed out the error in the response, I got no second email. Maybe its just growing pains?





that is not a cat on the left about to eat the box....


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got my box!  Great sizes like everyone has said!

I know the $ value is not the most important thing, but I always like feeling like I got a deal.  

I just calculated the cost of each sample based on its size and the total is $56.67.  (Not including the $15 coupon.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 8, 2012)

I tried the Dermalogica tonight, and I really liked it. Might be something I purchase in the future. Beautybar sells it $10 cheaper than BB (I think), but I'll be missing my BB points! Although, I guess I could use my coupon code too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm glad they included a very generous sample of the eye cream, because I think it'll take more than a few uses to know if it's worth a purchase or not...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Dermalogica tonight, and I really liked it. Might be something I purchase in the future. Beautybar sells it $10 cheaper than BB (I think), but I'll be missing my BB points! Although, I guess I could use my coupon code too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I'm glad they included a very generous sample of the eye cream, because I think it'll take more than a few uses to know if it's worth a purchase or not...


I have noticed that SS sells a lot of the same items for cheaper. I  may get my polish from BB with my points and buy my actual  products from SS.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Well as I mentioned on my Facebook wall I'm ticked. So above I posted a screenshot of my account and I was suppose to get my box by the 7th. Got confirmation several days ago and the tracking confirmed it was for the 7th. Then yesterday or day before (I think yesterday) I got another email from them and the tracking info then stated I'd get my box by tomorrow. Well guess what I got tonight!? Yup, ANOTHER email saying my box JUST shipped TODAY and I won't get it until NEXT WEDNESDAY (14th)! It's going ground (due to the perfume). I'm annoyed. The reason, they had warehouse problems (understandable) but I would have appreciated an email explaining that instead of just emails stating my box date had changed with no explanations. Keep me in the loop and I'm happy, leave me in the dark and I'll get pissed off.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my box in today. I didn't think I would be too excited about this stuff but I'm actually very happy with it! I gave the eye pen &amp; Oscar perfume to my mom &amp; I'll try the rest of the goodies out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I may be giving this box another month after all.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 8, 2012)

Picked up my box today at UPS after work (thank goodness it's only a block away from my building) and though I knew what the contents were before opening the box, I'm even more excited.  Just used the Dermalogica product &amp; loved the smell of it!  I'm also really excited to try the Icelandic Relief Eye Pen since my eyes have been puffy these past few days.  I hope the rest of my subscriptions for the month 'wow' (The Look Bag &amp; MyGlam) me as well.. but we'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried the mask yet?


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well as I mentioned on my Facebook wall I'm ticked. So above I posted a screenshot of my account and I was suppose to get my box by the 7th. Got confirmation several days ago and the tracking confirmed it was for the 7th. Then yesterday or day before (I think yesterday) I got another email from them and the tracking info then stated I'd get my box by tomorrow. Well guess what I got tonight!? Yup, ANOTHER email saying my box JUST shipped TODAY and I won't get it until NEXT WEDNESDAY (14th)! It's going ground (due to the perfume). I'm annoyed. The reason, they had warehouse problems (understandable) but I would have appreciated an email explaining that instead of just emails stating my box date had changed with no explanations. Keep me in the loop and I'm happy, leave me in the dark and I'll get pissed off.


Suckage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the mask yet?



I just did.  Smells good.  Didn't really fully "dry" to be a peel off.  I waited a little longer than 10 minutes and then removed it with a damp cloth as directed. 

Don't think it's a "omg wow" (like the dermotologica was for me last month with BB - glad to get more of it!) product but it was nice.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

My account finally updated, and my box isn't expected to arrive to me until the 15th. that's sort of a bummer, but I actually wasn't expecting to get a box at all, since I was waitlisted earlier this month when I tried to sign up with the FB link.

It's sort of frustrating that it'll be that long, but at the same time, My birchbox probably won't be shipping until the 10th. 

I am really excited and happy that I did end up getting a subscription though, so I can wait for my box to arrive. It helps that I have other stuff coming in the mail too. 

I swear the people at the post office must think I am crazy with all the packages I get now from these subscription things.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine is updated too, it says I'll get it on the 15th also. Which is kind of frustrating considering I signed up wayyy before they had a waiting list... Either way I'm happy we're all going to get our boxes eventually. I don't know if i'll be keeping this sub though. So far i'm not really happy with any of the boxes i'm getting this month (besides the food ones) since the TV box looks like it only has one product ill be using...and sindulge seems to be a dud. Oh well!
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, and my box isn't expected to arrive to me until the 15th. that's sort of a bummer, but I actually wasn't expecting to get a box at all, since I was waitlisted earlier this month when I tried to sign up with the FB link.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine is supposed to get here tomorrow. I'm excited, mostly because I was really sad that I didn't get the Dermalogica from BB, and I'm excited to try the mask and eye pen.  I love that the perfume sample is a bigger size, but it doesn't really sound like my kind of scent - I tend to like fruity and/or sweet scents, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Got mine today and even though I knew what everything was I was so excited. All of the samples are HUUUUGE! I'm a 3rd-shifter, so eye creams are always a benefit to me and my puffy, baggy eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love the Fekkai, bigger sample size than they sold at BBW when I worked there. Was dying to try the Dermalogica last month with BB. Love masks (seriously, obsessed). And I tried on the Oscar perfume.  It smells kind of clean and classy on me. There is a floral undertone, but it goes clean on me.

Then again, I experienced working at BBW that a lot of really yummy scents go gross on me, and a lot of really gross scents go yummy on me. So we will see! 

Again, I'm sorry for everyone that has had issues. I hope they all get resolved!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the mask yet?



I tried mine and I loved it so much I just placed an order for a full size version!  I didn't notice any difference after I washed the mask off but in the morning I did notice my face seemed more glowly then usual (and so insanely soft too).  Hey I made use of the $15.00 coupon code which was awesome and I got free shipping, I have a feeling I am going to be loving this sample subscription.


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mine and I loved it so much I just placed an order for a full size version!  I didn't notice any difference after I washed the mask off but in the morning I did notice my face seemed more glowly then usual (and so insanely soft too).  Hey I made use of the $15.00 coupon code which was awesome and I got free shipping, I have a feeling I am going to be loving this sample subscription.



I was just coming here to add a similar comment.

My face feels so soft this morning!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I tried mine and I loved it so much I just placed an order for a full size version!  I didn't notice any difference after I washed the mask off but in the morning I did notice my face seemed more glowly then usual (and so insanely soft too).  Hey I made use of the $15.00 coupon code which was awesome and I got free shipping, I have a feeling I am going to be loving this sample subscription.

Yay!!! I love masks, looking forward to trying this one.



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, and my box isn't expected to arrive to me until the 15th. that's sort of a bummer, but I actually wasn't expecting to get a box at all, since I was waitlisted earlier this month when I tried to sign up with the FB link.
> 
> ...


All my boxes come in my SO's name, which then he has to pick up at the apt front office. I have to wonder if they think he is a drag queen or something. LOL


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 9, 2012)

I noticed on the eye pen that it expires 3 months after opening.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

Try calling them? Their customer service is 24 hours/7 days a week. It's easier to get a response.



> Originally Posted by *allicatsimmons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Additionally the customer service seems lacking, I contacted them to let them know that there was a problem with the paypal link on the sample society payment page not being clickable and they responded that they are not responsible for the paypal website. My simple email was not understood by the CC rep and when i pointed out the error in the response, I got no second email. Maybe its just growing pains?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yay! I got my shipping e-mail and tracking number finally! Still should be getting it by the 15th.

Those of you that were offered credit because mishaps, have you received it yet? I still haven't...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, my credit shows under credit as well as the 1st page.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I got my shipping e-mail and tracking number finally! Still should be getting it by the 15th.
> 
> Those of you that were offered credit because mishaps, have you received it yet? I still haven't...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, and my box isn't expected to arrive to me until the 15th. that's sort of a bummer, but I actually wasn't expecting to get a box at all, since I was waitlisted earlier this month when I tried to sign up with the FB link.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya!  My doorman is going to need a big tip at the end of the year with all the packages coming in!  I haven't gotten any shipping notices from BB and I can't wait for that box to come.  It's like Christmas every month!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'll email them about it since I'd like to use it with my 15 dollars off coupon as well.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, my credit shows under credit as well as the 1st page.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

These are the exact issues that I had. Email them and tell them you're upset, they might give you a credit, they gave me $10.

Really sucks for us west coasters!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well as I mentioned on my Facebook wall I'm ticked. So above I posted a screenshot of my account and I was suppose to get my box by the 7th. Got confirmation several days ago and the tracking confirmed it was for the 7th. Then yesterday or day before (I think yesterday) I got another email from them and the tracking info then stated I'd get my box by tomorrow. Well guess what I got tonight!? Yup, ANOTHER email saying my box JUST shipped TODAY and I won't get it until NEXT WEDNESDAY (14th)! It's going ground (due to the perfume). I'm annoyed. The reason, they had warehouse problems (understandable) but I would have appreciated an email explaining that instead of just emails stating my box date had changed with no explanations. Keep me in the loop and I'm happy, leave me in the dark and I'll get pissed off.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 9, 2012)

While I loved my SS box (and the SIZE of the samples), did anyone else have the hardest time getting INTO to box?  Like the outside box for shipping, not the actual box holding the samples. At least for me, it was like trying to break into Fort Knox--I was sure I was going to break a (gel) nail!  I finally had to get out the scissors and stab/cut my way through. 

Of course, my boyfriend walked in the front door at exactly the moment I looked most psychotic, stabbing a tiny little box with scissors and sweating from exerting so much effort.  In my defense, I'd been trying to pry the end open for 10 minutes, before I got to that point.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't really like my box. I got a small sample of the microfoliant a while back and didn't like to so when I got the deluxe sample in my BB this past month I traded it so I'll probably try to trade this one too. I"m just not that into skincare. Will definitely try the stuff for your hair. Not quite old enough to need an eye pen yet and the perfume is horrible! I'm going to give it one more month and if it's a lot of skincare again then I'm going to cancel.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

You're never too young for an eye cream!  Just sayin'.  If you wait until you're showing signs of aging, you're too late to do much good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't really like my box. I got a small sample of the microfoliant a while back and didn't like to so when I got the deluxe sample in my BB this past month I traded it so I'll probably try to trade this one too. I"m just not that into skincare. Will definitely try the stuff for your hair. Not quite old enough to need an eye pen yet and the perfume is horrible! I'm going to give it one more month and if it's a lot of skincare again then I'm going to cancel.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 9, 2012)

I started using eye creams when I was 19, almost 21 now. Never too early to start helping future you!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 9, 2012)

Overall, I like my stuff. Would have liked a little more makeup, but I'ver resigned myself to the fact that makeup is going to be one of the occasional perks and it's OK. I love my skincare too, especially if it smells nice!

I liked the Oscar; I didn't find it smelled like a grandma unless that grandma is a lady-who-lunches, wears a lot of tasteful cocktail dresses and spends a lot of time in philanthropic endeavors...weird, I know, just my take on it. I'm definitely not wearing it to work! Not against florals but this one is a little too concentrated for office wear.

As to the Dermalogica, how do you use it? and to what consistency do you mix it up?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

My box finally shipped out today! I got the email. I have no idea when it'll get here, but at least it's in the mail! =] 

I'm super excited to try everything in it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree about the eye stuff, I am 27 and dont have any wrinkles but even I wish I would have started when I was younger. I am so excited about the Dermalogica and the eye pen. I will try all of it though, even the perfume. There are perfumes that smell awesome when I spray them but not when I wear them on me, so I am hoping that even if this one doesnt smell good right away, that it will smell good once its on.


----------



## kruti81 (Mar 9, 2012)

i just got an email that my box JUST shipped! i did join late though (march 1). i'm so excited! i've used the glossing cream before (a little greasy) but i did like it. it holds up hair ends really well. i use the microfoliant every week. i have the full size bottle and am so excited to get a smaller version for travel! as for the other products, haven't tried them, but looking forward to it. this is my first beauty box!


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a 3rd-shifter, so eye creams are always a benefit to me and my puffy, baggy eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I'm a 3rd-shifter too! So I was really excited about the eye cream. It had a nice cooling feeling when I tried it last night.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't really like my box. I got a small sample of the microfoliant a while back and didn't like to so when I got the deluxe sample in my BB this past month I traded it so I'll probably try to trade this one too. I"m just not that into skincare. Will definitely try the stuff for your hair. Not quite old enough to need an eye pen yet and the perfume is horrible! I'm going to give it one more month and if it's a lot of skincare again then I'm going to cancel.



Its an under eye circle/depuffing pen, so it is good for everyone! Plus antiaging is good for everyone too. But if you aren't into skin care, I understand.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As to the Dermalogica, how do you use it? and to what consistency do you mix it up?



Well the directions say to pour powder onto wet hands. So I did that and just poured a little in my hand and then used my fingers to mix it up into a thick paste. When I actually started to use it on my face, it thinned out a bit and was more liquidy. So you really don't need that much powder at all.

I'm not sure if I used it right though, but it seemed to work like I wanted it too.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't care for the eye serum, ill have to put it in the trade thread! Its great that its full size though!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha, YES. I tried for ages to rip it open with my bare hands, but I finally just ended up grabbing a serrated knife and hacked that box to pieces!
 



> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I loved my SS box (and the SIZE of the samples), did anyone else have the hardest time getting INTO to box?  Like the outside box for shipping, not the actual box holding the samples. At least for me, it was like trying to break into Fort Knox--I was sure I was going to break a (gel) nail!  I finally had to get out the scissors and stab/cut my way through.
> 
> Of course, my boyfriend walked in the front door at exactly the moment I looked most psychotic, stabbing a tiny little box with scissors and sweating from exerting so much effort.  In my defense, I'd been trying to pry the end open for 10 minutes, before I got to that point.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

> I'm a 3rd-shifter too! So I was really excited about the eye cream. It had a nice cooling feeling when I tried it last night.


 Yay third shift! I will be trying mine when I get up for work in a few hours. Can't wait to feel the cooling action, I may buy another if I like it!!


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 9, 2012)

Exactly! Also the pen is good for dark circles &amp; puffiness which can occur at any age.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're never too young for an eye cream!  Just sayin'.  If you wait until you're showing signs of aging, you're too late to do much good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

the $15 coupon can be used on anything in the box? and if not items in the box you have to spend $50?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the $15 coupon can be used on anything in the box? and if not items in the box you have to spend $50?



It HAS to be used on a brand from the box, and you have to spend 50 dollars.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

Does the mask smell like barf to anyone else? lol maybe I've been drinking too much citrus vodka but this smell is not nice to me.


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I loved my SS box (and the SIZE of the samples), did anyone else have the hardest time getting INTO to box?  Like the outside box for shipping, not the actual box holding the samples. At least for me, it was like trying to break into Fort Knox--I was sure I was going to break a (gel) nail!  I finally had to get out the scissors and stab/cut my way through.
> 
> Of course, my boyfriend walked in the front door at exactly the moment I looked most psychotic, stabbing a tiny little box with scissors and sweating from exerting so much effort.  In my defense, I'd been trying to pry the end open for 10 minutes, before I got to that point.



I felt the same way!  I almost did break a nail and was afraid of using the scissors and cutting myself.  The glue was pretty sticky stuff and I couldn't figure out another way in without going thru the gluey ends of the box.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahaha grosssssssssssss! I am a little less excited about trying it now. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the mask smell like barf to anyone else? lol maybe I've been drinking too much citrus vodka but this smell is not nice to me.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the mask smell like barf to anyone else? lol maybe I've been drinking too much citrus vodka but this smell is not nice to me.



I don't like the smell either. I love the smell of citrus but this one is just overwhelming.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL. I don't love the smell of the mask, but I don't hate it. Similarly, I don't really enjoy the smell of the perfume, but I love the sample size!  It's not a BAD smell, I just prefer sweeter scents over fresh/florals.  May try layering it with various lotions or other scents and see if I can come up with a combo I like, who knows.

I am about to try out the mask and the eye pen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree... opening the outer box was a nightmare! I'm all about secure packaging, but that was insane!  Almost makes me want to cancel my sub to not have to deal with opening the box every month....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

Well while the mask doesn't smell very good, my skin feels amazing. SOOOO SOFT. I want to cuddle my face right now, lol.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 9, 2012)

Received my box today too, odd that my birchbox was suppose to arrive by USPS today but didn't, so at least I got one box =)  Don't know why someone said we had to sign for the box because I didn't.  I really love the sizes of the samples as they truly are DELUXE, and I've been dying to try that Dermalogica exfoliant (really glad I didn't get it in BB), and I actually love the smell of the Oscar perfume - it's a light floral scent...I would never associate that scent with a grandma...to me grandmas smell of moth balls, or camay soap or anything like that. lol.  Well hopefully I'll get my Teen Vogue box tomorrow...and my MyGlam bag should arrive by Tues =)
Oh, I'm part of 12 monthly sample boxes / bags btw  - I will be weening myself down to hopefully just 4-5 a month soon (after all - - how am I going to be able to use all these samples I'm getting?)


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 9, 2012)

wow.. 12! which 12 do u have?



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today too, odd that my birchbox was suppose to arrive by USPS today but didn't, so at least I got one box =)  Don't know why someone said we had to sign for the box because I didn't.  I really love the sizes of the samples as they truly are DELUXE, and I've been dying to try that Dermalogica exfoliant (really glad I didn't get it in BB), and I actually love the smell of the Oscar perfume - it's a light floral scent...I would never associate that scent with a grandma...to me grandmas smell of moth balls, or camay soap or anything like that. lol.  Well hopefully I'll get my Teen Vogue box tomorrow...and my MyGlam bag should arrive by Tues =)
> Oh, I'm part of 12 monthly sample boxes / bags btw  - I will be weening myself down to hopefully just 4-5 a month soon (after all - - how am I going to be able to use all these samples I'm getting?)


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone used the mask in the last Glam bag AND the SS mask?

People were saying the Premier mask made their skin so soft, too- Hoping the Ren mask produces similar results, because I sure can't afford the Premier mask ;p


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

YES!  I was one of the people who liked the Premier mask, and it did leave my skin soft and smooth...but so far, I actually think this Ren mask is way better.  I used it about 4 hours ago, and my face feels like velvet and looks glowy. Really impressed - I may be buying this one!
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the mask in the last Glam bag AND the SS mask?
> 
> People were saying the Premier mask made their skin so soft, too- Hoping the Ren mask produces similar results, because I sure can't afford the Premier mask ;p


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome! I just used the Premier mask tonight and really like the results, but not enough to spend $100+. SO excited about this box! 
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!  I was one of the people who liked the Premier mask, and it did leave my skin soft and smooth...but so far, I actually think this Ren mask is way better.  I used it about 4 hours ago, and my face feels like velvet and looks glowy. Really impressed - I may be buying this one!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the mask in the last Glam bag AND the SS mask?
> 
> People were saying the Premier mask made their skin so soft, too- Hoping the Ren mask produces similar results, because I sure can't afford the Premier mask ;p


I did not like the Premier Mask at all personally, I had it on for a minute before I had to wash it off because it was so strongly perfume scented... I couldn't get it off fast enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish I could have had more of a chance to experience it on my skin.  I enjoyed the Freedman mask a bazillion times better (it really didn't do a lot for my skin but the smell and feel was nice and made me feel pampered).

The Ren mask at least has a more neutral citrus-like scent which is neither pleasant or unpleasant, but the results were enough to make me buy a full size yesterday.  I kinda want to experiment with more peels/masks now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 10, 2012)

I did. I did not care too much for the premier mask. I wouldn't even compare them as products because consider the Ren to be an exfoliation product. If I was to do an at home facial on myself I would do the ren mask in place of an exfoliator. The premier mask does have some vitamin a from what I can see so that could be considered slightly exfoliating but nothing compared to the ingredients in the Ren Mask.
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the mask in the last Glam bag AND the SS mask?
> 
> People were saying the Premier mask made their skin so soft, too- Hoping the Ren mask produces similar results, because I sure can't afford the Premier mask ;p


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 10, 2012)

When are you guys getting billed? Is it a set day, or does it repeat on the day you joined?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When are you guys getting billed? Is it a set day, or does it repeat on the day you joined?



They put a hold on my account on the 1st, then it went through the day it shipped.


----------



## channelzero (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to get off the waiting list before too long...I'm so excited to subscribe based on your reviews.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my box on Thursday (along with my Birchbox and something I bought off of ebay- so it was a good day). Love the Dermalogica exfoliator and the eye pen. For the people who are averse to using eye cream, use it. I've been using eye cream since I was 16 and I'm 29 now and people think I'm 10 years younger. The perfume is weird. I wore it yesterday and smells good after it's been on for a while, but I put it on again this morning and it smells like the inside of my grandmother's closet. Kind of like a sachet. IDK. I haven't tried the masque yet, since I used the exfoliator instead last night. I used the Fekkai stuff yesterday and two people told me my hair looked great, so guess it's a keeper. I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 10, 2012)

Take back what I said about good customer service. (They told me because the Dermotologica was damaged they would send me another box for free). Not only did they NOT send out the replacement box, they have NO record of it being offered. I know I'm not crazy! Anyway, they are sending me a Dermotologica replacement on Monday (which is fine)... but it's kind of annoying that they would offer one thing and then go back on it. Whatever it's just $15 + tax dollars and I'm happy with the box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

I just thought of a friend of mine who I think will like the perfume! Yey, now it wont go to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box on Thursday (along with my Birchbox and something I bought off of ebay- so it was a good day). Love the Dermalogica exfoliator and the eye pen. For the people who are averse to using eye cream, use it. I've been using eye cream since I was 16 and I'm 29 now and people think I'm 10 years younger. The perfume is weird. I wore it yesterday and smells good after it's been on for a while, but I put it on again this morning and it smells like the inside of my grandmother's closet. Kind of like a sachet. IDK. I haven't tried the masque yet, since I used the exfoliator instead last night. I used the Fekkai stuff yesterday and two people told me my hair looked great, so guess it's a keeper. I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not cool. One of the reps had offered me a 10.00 credit on my account and its only a 5.00 credit. But since I didnt get it in writing there is no sense in arguing with them about it. 5.00 IS better than none.
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Take back what I said about good customer service. (They told me because the Dermotologica was damaged they would send me another box for free). Not only did they NOT send out the replacement box, they have NO record of it being offered. I know I'm not crazy! Anyway, they are sending me a Dermotologica replacement on Monday (which is fine)... but it's kind of annoying that they would offer one thing and then go back on it. Whatever it's just $15 + tax dollars and I'm happy with the box.


----------



## Wida (Mar 10, 2012)

I just cancelled my Sample Society (I know I'm going to regret it!), because my husband said I had to because he doesn't think I need to spend so much on samples.  Anyways, I have good news for those that are waiting to sign up.  Go now!!!  It looks like they are taking subscriptions again through their website.  I may sign back up on the sly because every time I cancel one of these, they get super good the next month.  I really wasn't wowwed by the first box, but I'll probably be envious of next month's boxes.  The only one that I haven't regretted cancelling is Myglam.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

Men just don't understand!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cancelled my Sample Society (I know I'm going to regret it!), because my husband said I had to because he doesn't think I need to spend so much on samples.  Anyways, I have good news for those that are waiting to sign up.  Go now!!!  It looks like they are taking subscriptions again through their website.  I may sign back up on the sly because every time I cancel one of these, they get super good the next month.  I really wasn't wowwed by the first box, but I'll probably be envious of next month's boxes.  The only one that I haven't regretted cancelling is Myglam.


----------



## Wida (Mar 10, 2012)

No they don't!  Although, he just spent $140 on a tool box, so I have bargaining power...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.



I tried it and didn't feel a thing, though I don't have particularly sensitive skin. My face was super glowy and smooth after I rinsed it off!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2012)

I felt a very brief, small stinging sensation, followed by a tingle.  My skin is fairly sensitive, but this one didn't bother me, surprisingly.
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 11, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.
My face was itching a little bit so I only left it on for 5 minutes.


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.



No, but I have very resilient skin. All the oil, I think. I kinda liked the smell.

I LOVE the Fekkai Glossing Cream. I didn't even need to use my straightener!

The perfume's not my thing, but my mom's a perfume junkie so it'll find a good home.

The eye pen is great too. It won't be hard to use it up in 3 months. This mom's always got dark circles.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 11, 2012)

My skin isn't particularity sensitive but for some reason this one bothered it. My face was red and itchy all night after. Thiis morning my skin isn't any more impressive anf the smell was kind of sickening to me. *To the trade thread!


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 11, 2012)

To those who are irritated by the Ren mask - are you using another exfoliating products? any scrubs, ahas, bhas or vitamin A ?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 11, 2012)

> To those who are irritated by the Ren mask - are you using another exfoliating products? any scrubs, ahas, bhas or vitamin A ?


 I use Clinique's 7 Day Scrub every 2 days.


----------



## sihaya (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just tried the Ren facial mask. Did it make anyone elses face itch unusually bad? I kept it on the full 10 minutes but could not get it off fast enough.



I didn't have any problems with the mask when I tried it yesterday, however today my face is really itchy and I can't figure out if it is related to Ren since that's the only change in my routine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those who are irritated by the Ren mask - are you using another exfoliating products? any scrubs, ahas, bhas or vitamin A ?



This was my thought too. I know when I used the shea terra rose hips black soap too often it burned, but when I kept it to every 4-5 days, the benefits remained the same.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I read an article a few weeks ago on Birchbox about how you cant combine certain products, it mentioned retinols and sunscreen, for example. So I guess maybe the ingredients in your face products did not mix well with the ingredients in the mask. Especially if you dont have sensitive skin normally. I have sensitive skin and its hard to find products that I DONT react to, so when I do find something (for ex, the Skin Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser) I fall in love with it very quickly


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 11, 2012)

So just in the past month I've become familiar with the Dermatologica through my sample services and hearing from you ladies. Well I went into the base exchange (hubby is military) yesterday and found Dermatologica mini skin care kits on sale for $2.54 when they retail for $18! I bought three..one of each. Here is a pic..I think I got a good deal!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

sweet deal!!
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So just in the past month I've become familiar with the Dermatologica through my sample services and hearing from you ladies. Well I went into the base exchange (hubby is military) yesterday and found Dermatologica mini skin care kits on sale for $2.54 when they retail for $18! I bought three..one of each. Here is a pic..I think I got a good deal!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG! Nice! You should go back and buy them out for trade... I bet a lot of our people on this forum would be swap-happy! I know I would be!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, Good Deal!!!



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So just in the past month I've become familiar with the Dermatologica through my sample services and hearing from you ladies. Well I went into the base exchange (hubby is military) yesterday and found Dermatologica mini skin care kits on sale for $2.54 when they retail for $18! I bought three..one of each. Here is a pic..I think I got a good deal!


----------



## akicowi (Mar 11, 2012)

I was actually double charged. I had a $20 credit that they deducted from and there's a $16 credit card charge as well.





 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not cool. One of the reps had offered me a 10.00 credit on my account and its only a 5.00 credit. But since I didnt get it in writing there is no sense in arguing with them about it. 5.00 IS better than none.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 11, 2012)

> OMG! Nice! You should go back and buy them out for trade... I bet a lot of our people on this forum would be swap-happy! I know I would be!


 Your right! I am gonna go back to the store tomorrow afternoon to buy some for trades on here and gifts for relatives. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## emeline (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new to this group (&amp; really this site in general) and I just signed up for Sample Society (woo!) but I'm kind of confused. Right after I paid, there was this pink box that displayed my first box's ship date (I think?) and it was April 2. When I look at My Dashboard on their site it says March 5.. I read on the FAQ that box's ship 7 days from that date so will I be getting the "march box"? All you gals are sooo knowledgeable I figured I'd ask on here rather than emailing their customer service! lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that your first month will probably be April. But you can email them and ask them just to make sure. The March boxes started shipping out March 5th and they are probably all shipped out by now. They respond pretty fast so I would just shoot them an email or call them.
 



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I'm new to this group (&amp; really this site in general) and I just signed up for Sample Society (woo!) but I'm kind of confused. Right after I paid, there was this pink box that displayed my first box's ship date (I think?) and it was April 2. When I look at My Dashboard on their site it says March 5.. I read on the FAQ that box's ship 7 days from that date so will I be getting the "march box"? All you gals are sooo knowledgeable I figured I'd ask on here rather than emailing their customer service! lol


----------



## emeline (Mar 11, 2012)

Aww shucks! I got a little excited at the possibility of the march one. Thanks for your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Covergrl1124 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been a Birchboxer for awhile now and I absolutely love this first box from Sample Society! I had no issues with charges or delivery and I was very impressed with the brand names and sizes of the samples. I've used all except the peel mask and they are all great. I went onto the site to do the questionarre that caters future boxes to your wants and likes and hope to get makeup samples in the future.

I wonder if they sent the same box out the first month and then will cater future boxes to questionarre answers. If the boxes continue to be like this, I may cancel Birchbox but it's too soon to tell.


----------



## LadyEarth (Mar 12, 2012)

New here on the boards(joined mostly to chat about sample society) and also a sample society subscriber. I actually had a few hiccups in getting my box sent to me as well, due to issues with my credit card(not the cards fault) but customer service came through in the end and fix things after many, many phone calls. My box was sent out on Friday and was given a beauty bar credit ($16). I made sure they emailed me while speaking with me to have a physical proof of said credit. I feel in the future there should not be any problems (fingers cross). My box arrives today, but I work late so the box should be in hand around late evening.

I think I'm most excited for the Eye Pen (NEVER ever to early to start using) and the Dermalogica Exfoliant.

Another reason I also wanted to post on the thread, I really wanted to maximize my ordering potential with the $15 coupon and I found online you can use if you are new to beauty bar (never ordered) you can use the code BBAFF to get $10 off to combine for $25 off. I thought this might be helpful to some.

Okie Dokie I'll be back. I should probably post on the introductions thread....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New here on the boards(joined mostly to chat about sample society) and also a sample society subscriber. I actually had a few hiccups in getting my box sent to me as well, due to issues with my credit card(not the cards fault) but customer service came through in the end and fix things after many, many phone calls. My box was sent out on Friday and was given a beauty bar credit ($16). I made sure they emailed me while speaking with me to have a physical proof of said credit. I feel in the future there should not be any problems (fingers cross). My box arrives today, but I work late so the box should be in hand around late evening.
> 
> ...


 interesting, are you sure you can combine the two coupons?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am getting this box delivered today!! It was first scheduled for Wednesday, then Tuesday and now its out for delivery today! what a nice surprise! My Birchboxes were both sent out before this box was and I am getting this one first. Funny how that works! BB should switch to UPS Ground shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

That would be awesome if we could do that, since the minimum order needs to be 50.00 that means we would get half off and only pay 25.00



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New here on the boards(joined mostly to chat about sample society) and also a sample society subscriber. I actually had a few hiccups in getting my box sent to me as well, due to issues with my credit card(not the cards fault) but customer service came through in the end and fix things after many, many phone calls. My box was sent out on Friday and was given a beauty bar credit ($16). I made sure they emailed me while speaking with me to have a physical proof of said credit. I feel in the future there should not be any problems (fingers cross). My box arrives today, but I work late so the box should be in hand around late evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> interesting, are you sure you can combine the two coupons?



A friend of mine who got hers already used the code when I told her about it and her order went through fine. I'll double check with her. I haven't used it personally since my order has not arrived yet, for me to see which product I'll like to reorder.

I have played around on the beauty bar site and filled my cart with products and inserted both codes and they work. I plan to order on Wednesday or Thursday after I try the products out to give my personal experience in using the code, but for now between my friends order and using it on the cart page where it says to imput coupons everything looks fine.


----------



## LadyEarth (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I created a double post. This one should be deleted by mods.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this box delivered today!! It was first scheduled for Wednesday, then Tuesday and now its out for delivery today! what a nice surprise! My Birchboxes were both sent out before this box was and I am getting this one first. Funny how that works! BB should switch to UPS Ground shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



UPS Ground is MUCH more expensive, which is why I'm assuming this one is 15 vs 10.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

ahh that makes sense



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried using the 2 codes and it totally worked my order went down 25.00 plus the 5.00 credit I had on my account for their mess ups with my box, so a discount of 30.00 on my order of 68.00


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using the 2 codes and it totally worked my order went down 25.00 plus the 5.00 credit I had on my account for their mess ups with my box, so a discount of 30.00 on my order of 68.00



Wow, nice! I'll definitely be placing an order for some Skyn stuff then! I LOVE that pen.


----------



## LadyEarth (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using the 2 codes and it totally worked my order went down 25.00 plus the 5.00 credit I had on my account for their mess ups with my box, so a discount of 30.00 on my order of 68.00


Oh good, I'm glad the extra $10 off can be used/combined, its means I can by more stuff. I'm eyeing some moisturizes with SPF for the summer to add to my order at the moment. $30 bucks off plus free shipping is a great first order.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont know much about the brand but I am getting the Pure Cloud cleanser in my order since I got it in my BeautyFix this month and I am in love with it.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know much about the brand but I am getting the Pure Cloud cleanser in my order since I got it in my BeautyFix this month and I am in love with it.


Ooooo I chose that in my beautyfix last month as well. I love the little cloth included, moisture and lite exfoliation works pretty well for my skin type. Thats really the only thing I got to enjoy in my beautyfix box, I experienced two tragedies in the last box,  the Katria Masque and qlytone (sp?) leaked all over my box and two products were missing from my box (while all the labels of the other products peeled off/ were unreadable due to the liquid products escape), after a bit of a yelling match on the phone I canceled my subscription when they would not send a new box.

Luckily the Pure Cleanser cleanser was in the foil pouch and the inside product/cloth were safe inside with instructions attached.

I think I may add that to my beautybar order as well....


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

does anybody know the value of this months box?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody know the value of this months box?



I added it up to roughly $64 on my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/03/sample-society-march-2012-first-box.html


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think i'll actually end up staying with sample society just because I really like the $15 off coupon...I love fekkai so I won't have any problems using the coupon with one of their products in my cart.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think i'll actually end up staying with sample society just because I really like the $15 off coupon...I love fekkai so I won't have any problems using the coupon with one of their products in my cart.



The coupon is really great, as long as you want a full size of something, your box is pretty much free. Granted, you probably wouldn't want it if you didn't try it, but isn't that what subs are for?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow!!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm actually really in love with most everything in the box. I have tried to perfume yet, but that's really only because I have so many other perfume samples. The peel was a little itchy on my face at first. Once I took the mask off and then used my moisturizer, my skin looked really fresh and glowy. I've also been using the eye cream pen daily, and I plan on trying the glossing cream tomorrow.

This is definitely a sub that I'm going to stay with provided that they keep up the same quality.  Hopefully it stays this way and I'm not disappointed with my April box.  It just seems that subscription services that also sell their products tend to have better quality items. And thanks LadyEarth for the tip about the combined discounts, can't wait to place my first order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just received my first box and I have to say this is the first one that has been even close to birchbox for me.  I was going to cancel because it's $15 but now I think I will keep it for a while.  It's nice to finally get a wow after the awful platinum &amp; gogogirlfriend stuff!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 13, 2012)

I probably wont use the coupon because it will drive me to spend more money. But I do like that we have that little perk, as apposed to having nothing!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I probably wont use the coupon because it will drive me to spend more money. But I do like that we have that little perk, as apposed to having nothing!



And if you somehow get some extra money it's not like you have to use it by the end of the month! You have the 60 days or whatnot.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will eventually use it, but since I have placed so many orders lately it will be sometime in April.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my SS box yesterday.  Pretty impressed with the size of the samples although the only ones I will really try are the hair products.  Very sensitive skin so I can't sue the mask.  The perfume is ACK!!  The eye pen is ok...used it once but have so many other eyes creams that I don't need anymore.  Keeping this sub and here's to hoping at least one makeup product next month!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New here on the boards(joined mostly to chat about sample society) and also a sample society subscriber. I actually had a few hiccups in getting my box sent to me as well, due to issues with my credit card(not the cards fault) but customer service came through in the end and fix things after many, many phone calls. My box was sent out on Friday and was given a beauty bar credit ($16). I made sure they emailed me while speaking with me to have a physical proof of said credit. I feel in the future there should not be any problems (fingers cross). My box arrives today, but I work late so the box should be in hand around late evening.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that code!  It used it with my $15 off code.  Beauty Bar is also on my corporate perks website so I got points through that also.  I was needing some Philosophy shower gel and the were doing a GWP.  Very excited!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

So the first item I have tried from the box is the Fekkai glossing cream - last night and this morning. I really like it! I give it an A.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE fekkai products but can never afford them! I ordered 3 of their products for $54, but with the 15 off plus 10 promo code, and my 5 credit it was only $24!! Yay! Maybe I will like this box, just for the coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I had 2 other codes/credit, but 35 for 50 is still a good deal.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the first item I have tried from the box is the Fekkai glossing cream - last night and this morning. I really like it! I give it an A.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE fekkai products but can never afford them! I ordered 3 of their products for $54, but with the 15 off plus 10 promo code, and my 5 credit it was only $24!! Yay! Maybe I will like this box, just for the coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I had 2 other codes/credit, but 35 for 50 is still a good deal.



Fekkai absolutely rocks. Their treatment mask they have is seriously amazing. It's in the Technician colorcare line, but I have recommended it to everyone, even those who haven't colored their hair, with great results.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats what I am doing, I decided to load up on Fekkai so I am getting the biggest glossing cream they have (7 oz for $30), the sample shampoo and shine mist along with a Stila palette and my total will be 34.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so basically getting the cream for free !



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE fekkai products but can never afford them! I ordered 3 of their products for $54, but with the 15 off plus 10 promo code, and my 5 credit it was only $24!! Yay! Maybe I will like this box, just for the coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I had 2 other codes/credit, but 35 for 50 is still a good deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I am doing, I decided to load up on Fekkai so I am getting the biggest glossing cream they have (7 oz for $30), the sample shampoo and shine mist along with a Stila palette and my total will be 34.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so basically getting the cream for free !


You girls have this down to a science.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol I am all about deals so I like to figure out how much product I am getting for my money, the $30 bottle is the best price per ounce out of the choices so I went with that. I really wanted to try the shampoo and shine mist but I got the sample sizes just in case.. I am def adding the hair mask you recommended to my wish list, thanks for that!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I am all about deals so I like to figure out how much product I am getting for my money, the $30 bottle is the best price per ounce out of the choices so I went with that. I really wanted to try the shampoo and shine mist but I got the sample sizes just in case.. I am def adding the hair mask you recommended to my wish list, thanks for that!


 No problem, I used to sell Fekkai so I know quite a bit about the brand if you ladies have any questions!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember selling Fekkai when I worked at B&amp;BW! It was always hard convincing folks to buy the product since it was kinda pricey, especially for our small town B&amp;BW. Awesome product though!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember selling Fekkai when I worked at B&amp;BW! It was always hard convincing folks to buy the product since it was kinda pricey, especially for our small town B&amp;BW. Awesome product though!



I worked at a flagship/focus150 store up until last year!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE fekkai products but can never afford them! I ordered 3 of their products for $54, but with the 15 off plus 10 promo code, and my 5 credit it was only $24!! Yay! Maybe I will like this box, just for the coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I had 2 other codes/credit, but 35 for 50 is still a good deal.



Wait- What's the $10 promo code?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

This sub looks awesome. Too bad they're not accepting newbies.


----------



## emeline (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep checking! I saw they weren't accepting on Sunday but then checked again yesterday &amp; it was open
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sub looks awesome. Too bad they're not accepting newbies.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 13, 2012)

You can get another $15 off by using code giftBB. My order came to $28 and it shipped this morning.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beauty Bar also has a gift with purchase on Fekkai Advanced right now. Buy 2 products and get the Shea Hair Mask free (7.65 value). Its on the home page, click on Gifts with Purchase tab) I finally placed my order and the total was 71.95 but I only paid 29.30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sky595 (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can get another $15 off by using code giftBB. My order came to $28 and it shipped this morning.



Whaaaat? Ugh, I just placed an order before seeing this. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that they allow you to stack coupons.

By the way, I know this was discussed a page or two back, but I used the Ren peel mask last night. I was so excited about it! My skin is mildly sensitive, but not to the point where I have to be super careful about using new products. It did sting quite a bit when I first put it on, but that went away after a few minutes. After washing it off, I found nothing miraculous about it. I went to bed in anticipation of waking up to awesomely soft skin, but my face felt quite dry and irritated this morning. By the end of the day today, my face was still red and splotchy. Meh. Kind of disappointed about it.

The Dermologica micofoliant, on the other hand, was a slam-dunk, homerun in my book. I am absolutely in love and look forward to working the full-size product into my daily routine. Thanks Sample Society!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 13, 2012)

Oooh, cool! I worked there for 2.5 years, and that was when I was in high school/early undergrad. I do miss it sometimes, it was a seriously great place to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a flagship/focus150 store up until last year!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 13, 2012)

I placed my order this morning and as of 7 pm tonight it was at my UPS hub!  Where do they ship from?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I ordered at 3:51 and it shipped at 5:16, will be here tomorrow. That is quick!! Mine says it arrived at unit facility (Reno) but I think they might ship from all over the place because the sample society box was shipped from the east coast. I will get my purchased order before I have even gotten my SS box yet.



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed my order this morning and as of 7 pm tonight it was at my UPS hub!  Where do they ship from?


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered at 3:51 and it shipped at 5:16, will be here tomorrow. That is quick!! Mine says it arrived at unit facility (Reno) but I think they might ship from all over the place because the sample society box was shipped from the east coast. I will get my purchased order before I have even gotten my SS box yet.



They must since my UPS is in Lenexa, KS.  Not exactly close to Reno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, just a little off LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They must since my UPS is in Lenexa, KS.  Not exactly close to Reno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 14, 2012)

My total after discounts: $20 dollars!!! So awesome


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm officially in love with everything about Beauty Bar/ Sample Society. I love everything that was in the SS box (except the perfume, but really appreciate the size/ roller ball), was introduced to products I never would've picked up, LOVE that the $15 spent on the box comes back as a discount on products, and their shipping times for website orders are blowing my mind- I'm in Colorado, placed my order tonight, and my delivery date is the 16th. With Sephora or Ulta it would've taken them at the very least to the middle of next week.

Unless they seriously screw up in the next couple of months, they have already won me over.

Knock on wood ;p


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, that's quite impressive and a nice stash of goodies you have there!

 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My total after discounts: $20 dollars!!! So awesome


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, even more in LOVE with sample society. I am canceling a lot of subs right now but they are going to be the last to go. You can stack your 15 off with the other giftbb coupon, which is 15 off. I got a 65 dollar skyn calming serum for 35 dollars, free shipping, and three samples! 

*Shipment 1 of 1*_will be arriving on _Thursday, Mar. 15

 





 *Murad* Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Caudalie* Caudalie Gentle Buffing Cream Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Issey Miyake* Issey Miyake Florale Eau de Toilette Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 


 
 *Skyn Iceland* Skyn Iceland Antioxidant Calming Serum with Biospheric Complex  
$65.00


*1*

$65.00
 
 [*] 
 
 
 
   *&lt;  Re-Order All Items*
 
 



Order Summary
*Order Subtotal*
$65.00
   
Shipping _(_Learn more_)_
FREE
   
Tax (NJ,NY,PA,WA)
$0.00
   
 
Promotional Discount $30.00
  (Promotion BBSOCIETYMAR, GIFTBB) 
 
Credits _(_What's This?_)_
$0.00
   
Gift Certificates $0.00
   
TOTAL:$35.00


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet! Have you tried that before? Let us know how it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, even more in LOVE with sample society. I am canceling a lot of subs right now but they are going to be the last to go. You can stack your 15 off with the other giftbb coupon, which is 15 off. I got a 65 dollar skyn calming serum for 35 dollars, free shipping, and three samples!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! Have you tried that before? Let us know how it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I haven't, but I really like what the eye pen does for my under eye circles and puffiness, so I feel like it will work well on my whole face! 

I also just noticed it says it will be arriving TOMORROW. LOVE LOVE LOVE this.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

mine doesnt show a delivery date, when did you place your order?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your description of the perfume - I tried it last night &amp; it gave me a headache! 
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my SS box yesterday.  Pretty impressed with the size of the samples although the only ones I will really try are the hair products.  Very sensitive skin so I can't sue the mask.  The perfume is ACK!!  The eye pen is ok...used it once but have so many other eyes creams that I don't need anymore.  Keeping this sub and here's to hoping at least one makeup product next month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> mine doesnt show a delivery date, when did you place your order?



This morning.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 14, 2012)

I placed a very similar order to others, and I can't believe how much I got for $20. Definitely love that you can stack the coupons


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed a very similar order to others, and I can't believe how much I got for $20. Definitely love that you can stack the coupons



It definitely makes the sample society credit more like a gift card that you can use with another promo. Its definitely like getting your 15 dollars back if you liked a brand.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I went back and i see that it says it in the email. Thanks! Mine should be here Friday as well. It says it shipped out last night.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Still witing on my ulta order to get here via UPS... out for delivery and took a week to get here...


----------



## ahkae (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally received my box today! The samples are huge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 14, 2012)

So is the pen something you can use over make-up or just a morning thing?

I have to say I really liked the perfume, but Chanel No. 5 is my fave so consider the source  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is the pen something you can use over make-up or just a morning thing?
> 
> I have to say I really liked the perfume, but Chanel No. 5 is my fave so consider the source  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I've used it over make up and it worked fine. I prefer it directly on my skin, I think.


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally got my box today!  Sadly, the Dermalogica Microfoliant didn't have a lid on it and there was powder everywhere!  There wasn't much left in the bottle.  I emailed them with a picture, so hopefully they replace the Dermalogica.  That was the product that I was most excited for.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be trying the Dermalogica today. I tried the peel yesterday and it wasnt as bad as I remember. No bad reaction other than the tingling and I took it off immediately after that. No breakouts or redness today. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today!  Sadly, the Dermalogica Microfoliant didn't have a lid on it and there was powder everywhere!  There wasn't much left in the bottle.  I emailed them with a picture, so hopefully they replace the Dermalogica.  That was the product that I was most excited for.


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

I just got a reply back from them and they are not going to replace the Dermalogica.  They said that they don't have any more samples to send out, so they credited my account $5.  I'm kind of bummed about it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a reply back from them and they are not going to replace the Dermalogica.  They said that they don't have any more samples to send out, so they credited my account $5.  I'm kind of bummed about it.



Well, you can buy it full size for 15 dollars with that credit! If you use your sample society code and the giftbb code, you'll get 35 off, and free shipping. I know its not the same, but fwiw I really like the product.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a reply back from them and they are not going to replace the Dermalogica.  They said that they don't have any more samples to send out, so they credited my account $5.  I'm kind of bummed about it.



That is sad, but they refunded you 1/3 of the amount of the entire box for the broken sample so that's pretty awesome! Now you can get it for $20 off!


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

True!  I can't complain too much.  With the $20 off, I could actually get the full size Dermalogica Microfoliant for only $20, which is a screaming deal.  Hmmmm....shopping to do!
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That is sad, but they refunded you 1/3 of the amount of the entire box for the broken sample so that's pretty awesome! Now you can get it for $20 off!


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

Just saw this, after I posted my last post.  What is the gift bb code? I missed that somehow.  That would be awesome to get Dermalogica for that cheap!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can buy it full size for 15 dollars with that credit! If you use your sample society code and the giftbb code, you'll get 35 off, and free shipping. I know its not the same, but fwiw I really like the product.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have yet to get my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it gets here tomorrow


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my box as well. It's supposed to get here by tomorrow though, so hopefully that's the case!


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

Nevermind, I found it!  Thank you!
 



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this, after I posted my last post.  What is the gift bb code? I missed that somehow.  That would be awesome to get Dermalogica for that cheap!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Got my box today. I also got another package that was completely demolished (nothing to do with this box) and I was bummed so I think that took away from the excitement of the ss box but I'm not too thrilled just yet. And the boxer (haha) perfume smells terrible. Ugh.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 15, 2012)

I tried on the perfume. At first, I smelled like 1985. Then I smelled like baby powder. Then I poured a liberal dose of scented hand sanitizer on myself to drown it out.

That eye pen is a total, total win for me, I gotta admit.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this, after I posted my last post.  What is the gift bb code? I missed that somehow.  That would be awesome to get Dermalogica for that cheap!



The GIFTBB code is a coupon that works on top of the Sample Society code so you get a total of $30 off instead of $15. I got my box today. I love the eye pen. I gave my mom the Dermologica because I had ordered the full size using my code before the box even came lol. I received it in last month's Birchbox so I knew I loved it already. I love the sample sizes and if they continue to be as awesome as this month then they will probably replace Birchbox as my top subscription.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 15, 2012)

Its great that you can use your monthly $15 credit with any other code! (its almost like the code is not there, but it is) you can pull off buying a $50 item for $25! I was almost going to buy the fekkai repair masque and serum BUT I told myself I wouldnt purchase anything unless I absolutely NEED it. My cart would add up to $57, with the codes -$32....


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 15, 2012)

***Lurks within beautybar website for more oscar perfumes, finds "live in love" with rave reviews on amazon and macys...

bites back the urge to buy a $60 perfume for $30***

I sincerely hope nobody has tried that perfume, and if they have, I hope it smells horrible (please someone tell me its terrible)!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ***Lurks within beautybar website for more oscar perfumes, finds "live in love" with rave reviews on amazon and macys...
> 
> ...



hahahha, I haven't but based on the other one it probably smells like grandma.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2012)

I loved the box. Got mine 2 days ago. The fekkai glossing cream is great. I used to use it and the sample size is pretty big. The perfume I wasn't crazy about. My mom used to use Oscar and it reminded me of my mom.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

lol I was thinking about giving it to my friend whos older, but I dont want her to think that I think she would like the smell if she doesnt... I think I will just keep it maybe one of my aunts would like it



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. I also got another package that was completely demolished (nothing to do with this box) and I was bummed so I think that took away from the excitement of the ss box but I'm not too thrilled just yet.
> 
> And the boxer (haha) perfume smells terrible. Ugh.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I'm in love with BeautyBar. Used both promo codes for $30 off of my purchase of Dermalogica + Philosophy's Pure Grace rollerball. Both Dermalogica &amp; Philosophy had gifts with purchase (I won't be getting the multivitamin hand&amp;nail treatment anymore but an after sun repair, I'm assuming they ran out of the hand&amp;nail treatment) and the Philosophy gift w/ purchase is a 4 piece gift (!!!).. along with the three samples that I picked out.  *My total = $33! *It's too bad that NYC has tax (it's about $5 for my purchase, so without tax my total would've been $28)..

They split my shipment into two, so I'm apparently receiving one package today and one tomorrow (I ordered at like 9pm last night!).  *Crossing fingers* I hope their Sample Society boxes continue to amaze me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm the same way! I ALWAYS want to buy perfume!! you should wait and try it at macy's or sephora (i'm sure they have it?). The coupons will still be up for awhile!



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ***Lurks within beautybar website for more oscar perfumes, finds "live in love" with rave reviews on amazon and macys...
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm in love with BeautyBar. Used both promo codes for $30 off of my purchase of Dermalogica + Philosophy's Pure Grace rollerball. Both Dermalogica &amp; Philosophy had gifts with purchase (I won't be getting the multivitamin hand&amp;nail treatment anymore but an after sun repair, I'm assuming they ran out of the hand&amp;nail treatment) and the Philosophy gift w/ purchase is a 4 piece gift (!!!).. along with the three samples that I picked out.  *My total = $33! *It's too bad that NYC has tax (it's about $5 for my purchase, so without tax my total would've been $28)..
> 
> They split my shipment into two, so I'm apparently receiving one package today and one tomorrow (I ordered at like 9pm last night!).  *Crossing fingers* I hope their Sample Society boxes continue to amaze me.



 Loving SS so far!!  Does anyone know how long the BBGIFT code is going to last?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

no idea but you have to have at least 50.00 in your cart in order to use both codes. 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow, I was hoping I would get it early. But still, its fast shipping!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no idea but you have to have at least 50.00 in your cart in order to use both codes.



You have to have 50 in order to use the SS one anyway, so might as well use both!


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 15, 2012)

BeautyBar just keeps getting better and better for me- With my order they sent a $15 off a $75 purchase coupon code. Can't wait to combine that puppy with my SS credit ;p


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 15, 2012)

It is awful, in my opinion anyway.  I tried it &amp; it gave me a headache.  You are not missing out!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ***Lurks within beautybar website for more oscar perfumes, finds "live in love" with rave reviews on amazon and macys...
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can see SS giving Birchbox serious competition as my # 1 subscription.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BeautyBar just keeps getting better and better for me- With my order they sent a $15 off a $75 purchase coupon code. Can't wait to combine that puppy with my SS credit ;p


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I am going to order the Dermalogica Microfliant .. My skin looks great but that could be the other 100 products I am using on it. LOL How long is the code good for ? I don't need it right away since I have the sample for Birchbox as well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

my beauty bar order arrived today. Legitimately ONE day after ordering and shipping was free. I really like this company. The perfume sample I ordered is quite nice too, very light and fresh.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is kind of sad...I got both my SS box and the order I placed with them 2 days ago at the same exact time (today).


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2012)

Also, one of the products I bought was listed as 2 oz ($9 curl cream) and it ended up only being 1.6oz...the same as the sample of the glossing cream we got...


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to order the Dermalogica Microfliant .. My skin looks great but that could be the other 100 products I am using on it. LOL How long is the code good for ? I don't need it right away since I have the sample for Birchbox as well.



I'm pretty sure the March code is good until May 12th, but you might want to double check my info. Just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered the Dermalogica and only paid $20 for my entire order (other $10 goody included) after also using the gift (?) code for an additional $15 off. Good deal, but I don't know how long that one with work


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2012)

How do you guys mix the dermalogica with water and how much? I've never used a powder product like this before...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

It says to make a think paste so I use maybe 1/3 amount of water and 2/3rds powder. I make enough to fit in my palm so that not too much product gets used every time. I like it alright. I purchased the Origins Checks and Balances from Birchbox, so Im trying that one tonight. 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys mix the dermalogica with water and how much? I've never used a powder product like this before...


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It says to make a think paste so I use maybe 1/3 amount of water and 2/3rds powder. I make enough to fit in my palm so that not too much product gets used every time. I like it alright. I purchased the Origins Checks and Balances from Birchbox, so Im trying that one tonight.


 LOVE Checks &amp; Balances- I got a free full size from Origins last Earth Day, have used it every day since then, and have only used about 1/4 of the tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay! I got my box today! I'm excited. =] 

My dermologica thankfully arrived in alright condition. The box was not damaged at all, and even though it was tricky to open, I figured it out. You just open the two side flaps and then slide out the box inside. That way it doesn't get damaged in the process. The glue they use on the flaps is pretty crazy though. 

I tried on the perfume, and it smells super powdery. It's not a bad smell, but it has that baby powder kinda scent to it along with the florals. Almost like loves baby soft.


----------



## Wida (Mar 16, 2012)

I just placed an order on Beautybar for the Dermalogica Microfoliant and after my $15 off coupon that came in my box and the $15 giftbb code and my $5 refund for the damaged sample, I paid a grand total of $5 for the Microfoliant!  That is AWESOME!  The Microfoliant was $40 so I did have to add another $10 to my order for the codes to work, so I ordered Boscia blotting papers because I go through them so fast and I got a bonus sample of those too!  I think I'm in love with Beautybar/Sample Society.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 16, 2012)

What did you guys order from beautybar if you didn't get a full-sized of the samples?

for some reason UPS for some reason didn't deliver it to our house but left it 'on the porch' (which usually means at the base of our long driveway tossed somewhere in the bushes). Hope it's waterproof because it's been raining like crazy all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you guys order from beautybar if you didn't get a full-sized of the samples?
> 
> for some reason UPS for some reason didn't deliver it to our house but left it 'on the porch' (which usually means at the base of our long driveway tossed somewhere in the bushes). Hope it's waterproof because it's been raining like crazy all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My items were all inside a plastic zip top bag inside the box- Hopefully yours will be, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got Tocca body wash and a bunch of travel sized Fekkai products for my wedding/ honeymoon.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Balance in the  3.4 oz size and some lip gloss so I'd just be over the $50 limit. i would have got the makeup I wanted, but I already ordered so much from Dermstore that I didn't want to spend extra money.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you guys order from beautybar if you didn't get a full-sized of the samples?
> 
> for some reason UPS for some reason didn't deliver it to our house but left it 'on the porch' (which usually means at the base of our long driveway tossed somewhere in the bushes). Hope it's waterproof because it's been raining like crazy all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the Boscia Fresh blotting papers and the Dermalogica Microfoliant. I got my shipment today (Part 1 of 2), and my blotting papers were supposed to come with a sample pack (25 ct) of Boscia Peppermint blotting papers. They sent me an entire 100 pack of the peppermint blotting papers, so now I have 200!! Very excited about that, especially since they ran out of the GWP for the Dermalogica. Woohoo!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here a pic of my order, it came right before lunch. The Stila palette has a lof of brown shadows, so Im not sure if I will actually use it, but its a good deal for 17.50 (the eyeliner alone is worth 10.00) so I am planning on buying the other palettes they sell on the website. Fekkai 7 oz glossing cream is huge. Total order was 29.30 after the coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 16, 2012)

Just received my order! The Philosophy GWP included Miracle Worker, a cleanser, hand &amp; cuticle treatment, &amp; spf 30 moisturizer! The bottle of Dermalogica's after sun treatment + the Caudalie sample didn't fit into the photo, lol.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 16, 2012)

I scheduled a consult for next week, but IF they end up calling me I'm going to just specify that I do not want monthly consults.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 16, 2012)

Ugh.... these coupon codes will be the death of my checkbook.  I couldn't resist using the two $15 codes after seeing the Stila palettes.....ordered two of those (just because they are so worth it for the eyeliner and lip gloss)... the Fekaii Hair Mask and blotting sheets (with more freebies)...


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 16, 2012)

These items look pretty good! I think I want this sub too!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

I did not get the code some people received for another 15.00 off a 75.00 purchase.. can anyone share the code with the rest of us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm really hoping next month there will be at least one makeup item. Don't get me wrong, everything in the March box was great! Nice size too but I just really like makeup xD One can never have too much of it. Since I'm subed to 7 Beauty services, I get so much skin care stuff. I only have one face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Been giving a ton to my mom too. She's loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 

Here is my March box if anyone want to see. It seems like everyone got the same items, which is nice. It sucks when someone else gets a WAY better box than you. D,:


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, I used the dermalogica for 2 days and my stubborn blackheads have already gone away!! I should have waited to use my coupon until I had tried this haha

Also, did you guys notice that on the beautybar site, the Ren mask is now discontinued by the vendor? I wonder why...I haven't tried it yet because i'm actually trading it with someone. But I thought that was weird.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok I am officially in love with Dermalogica. The first time I used it I thought it was too harsh on my skin. Now, I use it after Origins Checks and Balances and I love how clean, fresh and soft my skin feels. This will probably be my new cleansing routine for a while. Now if I could only find a good serum!


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the *Skyn  *Skin Care line before receiving this box?

How is everyone liking the pen? 

I bought a $30 credit to ariva .com and they carry some of skyn's products. Pondering buying something from them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

I had heard the name but never really known anything about them. I really like the pen though!  I use it after I wake up and wash my face, and sometimes at the end of the day too. Very cooling and soothing on my eyes.



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of the *Skyn  *Skin Care line before receiving this box?
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of the *Skyn  *Skin Care line before receiving this box?
> 
> ...



Love the pen! I also bought a calming serum that I haven't used enough to decide how I feel about it.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 18, 2012)

me too! that and the ren stuff completely removed the blackheads on my nose, I'm so impressed! I've tried a few different pore strips but none of them did anything. I have pretty sensitive skin but I literally didn't feel them at all. soo glad I was able sneak into the signup on fb lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I used the dermalogica for 2 days and my stubborn blackheads have already gone away!! I should have waited to use my coupon until I had tried this haha



I'm debating whether or not to pour out the oscar de la renta perfume, wash it out, and replace it with one of my own. I LOVE the size of the rollerball, but I'd feel pretty guilty dumping it out--it's a nice scent, but too mature for me. maybe I'll force my mom to wear it daily and collect the bottle when she's done lol


----------



## GinaM (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I used the dermalogica for 2 days and my stubborn blackheads have already gone away!! I should have waited to use my coupon until I had tried this haha
> 
> Also, did you guys notice that on the beautybar site, the Ren mask is now discontinued by the vendor? I wonder why...I haven't tried it yet because i'm actually trading it with someone. But I thought that was weird.


It must just be me and my skin but it seems like I am having the same issues with the microfoliant as I did with their moisturizer a few years ago.  I am getting small patches of blackheads and I have been using the microfoliant for about 5 days straight.  Ugghhh.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It must just be me and my skin but it seems like I am having the same issues with the microfoliant as I did with their moisturizer a few years ago.  I am getting small patches of blackheads and I have been using the microfoliant for about 5 days straight.  Ugghhh.



That really sucks. It cleared up my blackheads thank goodness!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, so today I went to buy the microfoliant and it's out of stock. So then I went to buy the REN mask and it says "discontinued by vendor."

Guess I have no luck today as far as Sample Society goes! I really liked the mask, too!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

> It must just be me and my skin but it seems like I am having the same issues with the microfoliant as I did with their moisturizer a few years ago.Â  I am getting small patches of blackheads and I have been using the microfoliant for about 5 days straight.Â  Ugghhh. Â


 I am getting small pimples on my chin area since starting this. I don't know if it is getting impurities out, if it is irritating me, or if it is just that time of the months and my hormones are wacky. I am going to give it at least another week to find out.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 19, 2012)

> I am getting small pimples on my chin area since starting this. I don't know if it is getting impurities out, if it is irritating me, or if it is just that time of the months and my hormones are wacky. I am going to give it at least another week to find out.


 Hopefully, it's just getting out the impurities. I think I am going to stop using it and see if my issue clears up. I am gonna be bummed if I can't use it because it doesn't make my face red or irritated and seems to make my face smooth with the exception of the blackhead patches.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm gonna get like the MyGlam Facebook wall (the area where you see all of the posts) up in here and complain about the Sample Society opening up subscriptions. I want one. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lmao! Really though. I do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Mar 19, 2012)

Go to their facebook page (beautybar) and click on the Sample Society tab.  Click on the "join now" and it should let you sign up.  I stupidly cancelled and just did this and it let me re-sign back up just a minute ago.  2 days ago it wouldn't let me, but it did today!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna get like the MyGlam Facebook wall (the area where you see all of the posts) up in here and complain about the Sample Society opening up subscriptions. I want one. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lmao!
> Really though. I do.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their facebook page (beautybar) and click on the Sample Society tab.  Click on the "join now" and it should let you sign up.  I stupidly cancelled and just did this and it let me re-sign back up just a minute ago.  2 days ago it wouldn't let me, but it did today!



OOoooh? I tried on Friday and didn't get to sign up but I'd be happy to try again... *goes*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their facebook page (beautybar) and click on the Sample Society tab.  Click on the "join now" and it should let you sign up.  I stupidly cancelled and just did this and it let me re-sign back up just a minute ago.  2 days ago it wouldn't let me, but it did today!



OMG! I'm now a member of SAMPLE SOCIETY! FINALLY! THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!!!! 





Of course I needed another beauty sub oh so badly... *sarcasm* LMAO! 

Gonna go cancel my second BB.


----------



## kruti81 (Mar 19, 2012)

i loooove the dermalogica microfoliant! my husband and brother also use it for their blackheads. we love that it isn't as harsh as other blackhead removers and it is gentle enough to use frequently. i recently got a facial done and the woman said to use it once a week. that's how often i use it. i know some people use it everyday.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 19, 2012)

I was bad 





I think i found some hints for the april box:

https://www.beautybar.com/SampleSociety/ExpertAdvice.qs?YearMonth=201204#

  So seems like we might be getting: 1. something to tame hair (either a shampoo, serum, or some kind of spray) 2. A facial cleanser of some sort 3. an amplifier? or some sort of peel 4. a primer, sunscreen, or blotting papers 5. maybe a thermal water mist?   But of course these are complete guesses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Next box ships in 2 weeks! April 2nd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool! What do you think will be the item for sensitive skin?? It mentions soothing botanicals? Thermal mists? Hmm havent tried any of that before!
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay!  I'm happy that it worked for you!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 20, 2012)

I got my SS box in and I on the fence about it. I'm not exactly thrilled by it but I haven't had time to play with much of the items yet.
 

I actually really dislike the perfume. I put it on yesterday to give it a test and a couple hours later, I had to wash it off. It just turned sour on me. 

The microderm abrasion I already had a sample of and I love it so much, I am glad I got a second bottle.

Will be testing out the rest of the items this week.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, that is interesting if all of that is true.  It seems like SS may be geared more towards haircare and skincare than actual makeup.  If that is the case then I may end up cancelling.  I am generally happy if there is even one makeup to nail polish item in my boxes but if there is never one that sort of takes the wow factor out of it for me.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone started receiving their Allure magazine yet?


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 20, 2012)

No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone started receiving their Allure magazine yet?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm new to Sample Society, I just signed up yesterday, and I admit, too lazy to look through all of the pages 



, so I'm going to ask here, is it normal to sign up and have no charge on my card? Do they just charge on the 1st? 

I would know this information normally but I was overcome by a green monster when I wasn't able to sign up and missed the first box, therefore I didn't follow this thread.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Sample Society, I just signed up yesterday, and I admit, too lazy to look through all of the pages
> 
> ...



Yup they charge on the first. They might put a penny hold on your card to make sure it works, but thats it until the1st/shipment.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

I do believe they charge on the 1st.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

On the website it says they charge when they ship your box, but last month they started charging people on the 1st. Then another round on the 5th which was the day they started shipping.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Sample Society, I just signed up yesterday, and I admit, too lazy to look through all of the pages
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all!

*stores info in my mental filing cabinet for future reference*


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't believe I"m saying or thinking this, but I might cancel sample society. I look at my skincare supplies and I don't need anymore of that, I don't need more make up AT all, and I don't use the hairstuff I receive. Maybe I'll keep it one more month...but I've got a huge purity facewash, full size dermalogica, full size kiehls face wash, full size of the black soap from beauty army, among other things. I feel like I should use it all up, then resubscribe. 

And so many moisturizers, wrinkle creams, etc. 

3 all over serums, an around eye serum in full size plus so many samples. The more I think, the more I know I should cancel.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

I hear you. Thats one of the reasons I am not getting another beautyfix order, I havent even used the stuff in my previous order. What I like about these subs is that they are sample sizes, so you go through them pretty quickly. But, if you have a lot of subs it gets to the point where they stack up on you. I was hoping sample society would be a lot different from Birchbox. Npw that I have 2 BB accounts I am not sure whether or not to keep this one either. Especially since Glossybox will be opening subscriptions soon.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I"m saying or thinking this, but I might cancel sample society. I look at my skincare supplies and I don't need anymore of that, I don't need more make up AT all, and I don't use the hairstuff I receive. Maybe I'll keep it one more month...but I've got a huge purity facewash, full size dermalogica, full size kiehls face wash, full size of the black soap from beauty army, among other things. I feel like I should use it all up, then resubscribe.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 20, 2012)

Same here about not getting another beautyfix order! I still am using up the stuff I got in Sept, and one of the eyecreams went rancid on me because I didn't get a chance to use it. Sad. 

But I thought it was gross smelling anyways. 

I used the Microderm stuff today and really like it. The Oscar perfume is kind of powdery for me. I'm super happy to get a tube of the Glossing Cream because I got sample packets of it awhile back and the little sample packet has tons of uses in it, so a whole tube like that will last a long time. 

All in all I'm really happy with my box. 

It's fun making myself actually USE the samples up too. I used to feel guilty about it like I was supposed to save them for special days or whatever. But what's the fun in that?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, it pained me to do so, but I canceled this one today.  I really liked the first box and was super impressed by the shipping speed and sample sizes, BUT I really wanted to give Conscious Box a shot for a month or two and I can't afford both plus Birchbox.  Sigh!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 21, 2012)

ooh smart! I think your guesses are pretty dead-on. if the april box turns out decently think I'll stick exclusively to SS. as long as they mix up their skincare stuff so there's not like a mask or cleanser every month. unlike MyGlam, I trust the stuff they put in their boxes.

I gave the perfume to my grandma and told her to wear it every day LOL. I really want the rollerball vial when she's done--I figure a pair of pliers could easily do the trick. seriously it's like the perfect size!
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(  Darn I knew I should have nabbed it last week.... strangely the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask states that it is now discontinued by vendor... I am going to be upset if they send me products that will be soon discontinued, and I really liked the Ren too.


----------



## mari anne (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> strangely the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask states that it is now discontinued by vendor... I am going to be upset if they send me products that will be soon discontinued, and I really liked the Ren too.


I think what happened is Ren renamed it and changed skin to radiance. This product has the exact same ingredients just a new name http://www.beautybar.com/p/ren-glycolactic-radiance-renewal-peel-mask-130172


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesomesauce!  I really liked the Ren Mask I would have had major sads if I wasn't able to nab another tube!



> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think what happened is Ren renamed it and changed skin to radiance. This product has the exact same ingredients just a new name http://www.beautybar.com/p/ren-glycolactic-radiance-renewal-peel-mask-130172


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah it was off the site for a couple days and I noticed it back up last night! Bonus, because that's what I'm going to be getting come payday! Love that mask!


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to let you know that there is another coupon code available that will stack with the sample society code.

If you use BBSPRING at check out you will get 15$ off additional to the 15$ off from BBSOCIETYMAR.

Also, this works even if you just had a previous order (bought the dermalogica last week, and now just purchased the ren)

My total came to 25$ for the ren!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh I'm loving that! You can stack promo codes there! LOVE IT!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...



Wait you can use the bbsocietymar code TWICE??!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you can use the bbsocietymar code TWICE??!


No, but other codes of theirs can be stacked with BBSOCIETYMAR


----------



## lloronita (Mar 22, 2012)

I placed an order last week using my BBSOCIETYMAR code, and today I tried using it again along with the BBSPRING code and it gave me both discounts ($30).  So, it may be a glitch, but it seems you can use the SS code more than once.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order last week using my BBSOCIETYMAR code, and today I tried using it again along with the BBSPRING code and it gave me both discounts ($30).  So, it may be a glitch, but it seems you can use the SS code more than once.



I am VERY happy to stand corrected!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, but other codes of theirs can be stacked with BBSOCIETYMAR



Yeah, I knew about the stacking cause I already did it lol, but kind of nice to see we can order more than once.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I just placed another order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...



THAAAANKKK YOUUUU! Ordering at midnight when I get paid, hahaha!


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 22, 2012)

Let me know what you pick up!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> THAAAANKKK YOUUUU! Ordering at midnight when I get paid, hahaha!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 22, 2012)

I may be way late on this but did you know that you can get ANYTHING from the brands in the box? I thought it was JUST that item you got. This is from their facebook:

Or does that mean just because they love us they're allowing us to choose anything from just his line?



> Oscar de la Renta is one of the brands featured in this month's Sample Society box. If you're obsessed with his fresh and feminine scents, go ahead and apply your $15 gift code to any product from his lineup. (That's right: *any* product â€“ not just the one in your sample box!)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 22, 2012)

NOPE!! I just tried, I added 2 random dermalogica items and it used the code!! WOO!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

You just have to have ONE thing from that BRAND, you can get anything you want to make it 50! Its so awesome.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 22, 2012)

That is AMAZING considering I thought you had to buy THAT full size of the sample you got, woo!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just have to have ONE thing from that BRAND, you can get anything you want to make it 50! Its so awesome.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is AMAZING considering I thought you had to buy THAT full size of the sample you got, woo!!



Yup, makes sample society pretty great...as long as you liked something.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 22, 2012)

i just saw the frederick fekkai glossing cream at ulta, same size as we got in our boxes, for $9..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

My sample society love is unending most days. I just got all of this for 20 dollars TWENTY DOLLARS. The dermalogic adult acne kit is for a friend, so she is giving me 20 for it. So pretty much I just got a butter london polish FOR FREE. Plus the usual 3 samples. 

 
     
 
*Shipment 1 of 2*_will be arriving on _Tuesday, Mar. 27

 






 *Love Life Skin* Love Life Skin Revitalizing Eye Cream Sample Packet
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Kate Somerville* Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Boscia* Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration Sample Packet
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 


 
 *Dermalogica* Dermalogica MediBac Clearing Adult Acne Treatment Kit  
$36.00


*1*

$36.00
 
 [*] 
 
*Shipment 2 of 2*_will be arriving on _Saturday, Mar. 24

 


 
 *Butter London* butter LONDON 3 Free Nail Lacquers  Color:  Henley Regatta GrayScale:  BLN-015_HenlyRegetta 
$14.00


*1*

$14.00


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

I did not realize until this morning you can use the Sample Society code more than once!  I ordered the Fekkai hair mask that was $7 (cheapest item I could find) and 4 butter london polishes for $33!  I used BBSPRING also.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, and my estimated delivery is tomorrow.  I think this is love.


----------



## theredwonder (Mar 23, 2012)

I just placed an order this morning too! $20 for perfume and body scrub and it'll be here tomorrow morning. This is my favorite sub for sure!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and my estimated delivery is tomorrow.  I think this is love.



YUP EXACTLY. Mine is supposed to come tomorrow, too. Incredible.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm paying $25 for the $55 REN mask after the 2 codes I applied - I don't know how it gets better than this.

And getting to use the code for the BRAND and not the PRODUCT?!

Where can I sign up for a yearly subscription?! haha!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy crap, I made that order an hour and a half ago and it's already shipped.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Mar 23, 2012)

I was doing alright on resisting until I read that you can stack the other $15 off. $30 if something I can go for.  I picked up the Borghese Bella Vita Color Set-6 ct and the Fekkai Advanced Salon Technician Color Care Advanced Travel Faves.  Plus my free samples for $48.  Free two day shipping? I'm sold. I ordered last night and mine should deliver Saturday.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, I made that order an hour and a half ago and it's already shipped.



I picture little elves waiting at a computer screen and then scrambling to ship an order every time one is entered...lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, I made that order an hour and a half ago and it's already shipped.


 I ordered at 11 pm and it shipped at 3 am!

 And I got philosophy Field of Flowers gel ($16) and lotion ($26) (got it in the last QVC Beauty Tube) and Skynn makeup removal wipes ($15) for $25 after using the codes (which makes no mathematical sense- should be $27- but I'm not arguing!) plus a philosophy GWP!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

I have had similar speeds, ordering at 9:36 AM and shipping at 10:33 AM. The first order I placed took about an hour and a half, also. Incredible! I know its just sitting waiting to be picked up, but still.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 23, 2012)

I forgot to look at the GWP! O well. I ordered the 30 ct of the Skynn wipes, maybe its the same thing you ordered. I hope I love the wipes. I really love the cleanser so I hope its very similar to that.
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 23, 2012)

no but i logged into allure customer care and found this out:

Allure
Your Current Order Current Order Date: Mar 19, 2012 
Subscription Term: 12 
Start Issue: May 1, 2012 
Last Issue Mailed: May 1, 2012

so i guess we will get May's issue


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't received my first issue of Allure but I was able to download both the April 2012 and the May 2012 issue for my Kindle through the Allure app (YAY!)


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their facebook page (beautybar) and click on the Sample Society tab.  Click on the "join now" and it should let you sign up.  I stupidly cancelled and just did this and it let me re-sign back up just a minute ago.  2 days ago it wouldn't let me, but it did today!



Yay!!!!! I did this the other day based on your advice, and I didn't think that it worked. But I logged in today and it said my first box will ship April 2nd. Thanks, Wida. And don't tell my husband. LOL We share accounts, so no avoiding that. I am so excited!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 25, 2012)

I just tried again going thru Facebook and "denied".


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried again going thru Facebook and "denied".


It took me several tries to get it to work.


----------



## Wida (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay!  We all need a little Sample Society love in our lives!
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, my sample society box is sititng open on my bed right now because I was using it to store coupons and my cat just tried to sit in it.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, my sample society box is sititng open on my bed right now because I was using it to store coupons and my cat just tried to sit in it.


There you go: Sample Society boxes can be reused as cat beds.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There you go: Sample Society boxes can be reused as cat beds.



What CAN'T be reused as a cat bed, though? 

(I miss my kitties)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What CAN'T be reused as a cat bed, though?
> 
> (I miss my kitties)



LMAO So true! I've got cats that sleep in bathroom sinks, on the toilet tank and in bathtubs! The only place they don't sleep... well I was going to say closet shelves then I remembered a couple of mine get into the linen closet and sleep there as well as in the laundry room closet and cabinets.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol aww that's so cute!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, my sample society box is sititng open on my bed right now because I was using it to store coupons and my cat just tried to sit in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO So true! I've got cats that sleep in bathroom sinks, on the toilet tank and in bathtubs! The only place they don't sleep... well I was going to say closet shelves then I remembered a couple of mine get into the linen closet and sleep there as well as in the laundry room closet and cabinets.


The only thing my cat doesn't use as a bed is her actual cat bed, lol.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My cat is very into the "if I fit I sit" method, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 26, 2012)

Box ships next Monday, woo hoo ! I hope there's at least one makeup item, even nail polish would be fine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel like it came so fast! I'm doubting there will be any make up based on that sneak of the card someone posted earlier!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

oh and I can't remember if these are the same as the sneak peeks/cheats someone else posted, but here is the "expert beauty advice" for april, which can be used to figure out what we'll be getting, spoilers in all links obviously: 

https://www.beautybar.com/Images/SampleSociety/AllureExpert/201204/advice05.jpg

Just change the 5 to 1, 2, 3, 4 to see all of them.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh and I can't remember if these are the same as the sneak peeks/cheats someone else posted, but here is the "expert beauty advice" for april, which can be used to figure out what we'll be getting, spoilers in all links obviously:
> 
> ...


Does not sound like any makeup, but I am just excited to not be on the waiting list anymore.


----------



## kellyrd (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Microfoliant is back in stock. Just placed my order. Dermologica Microfoliant and a Lippman polish for $26.00!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my order today even though delivery was set for tomorrow! I bought the Ren mask (for $25 after coupons, lol) and the full-size mask includes a cloth that you use for removing it! Pretty nifty! Also I got another $15 off code (need that like a hole in the head, haha). Very impressed with Beauty Bar! So glad I got the Ren mask for so cheap!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine was finally delivered yesterday, originally scheduled for delivery on SATURDAY. I called and they gave me a 10.00 credit. I am def keeping this sub, if only for the codes and discounts. Just for comparison- I have ordered twice from BeautyBar in one month, whereas I have ordered twice from Birchbox in 3 months. The codes really make a difference.


----------



## Shopper0427 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been a lurker on these boards but I've become obsessed with the boxes! I just got an email saying no subscriptions won't be avaiable until May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kinda bummed!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my second Beauty Bar order. My total was $21.00, without the coupon codes it would have been $51.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am most excited about the Skin Iceland Glacial Cleansing Cloths, but also cant wait to try out the makeup brushes. 

I didnt know what to pick for the free samples so I got an Issey Florale perfume and Murad acne and wrinkle reducer.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 28, 2012)

Beware the Kate Somerville exfoliant! It felt like my face was on fire when I applied it- I immediately had to take it off. I even tried just applying it to my forehead and nose (my less sensitive areas), and it was still felt terrible.

Normally my skin doesn't react to anything, so I was really surprised that it was so bad for me :/



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second Beauty Bar order. My total was $21.00, without the coupon codes it would have been $51.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beware the Kate Somerville exfoliant! It felt like my face was on fire when I applied it- I immediately had to take it off. I even tried just applying it to my forehead and nose (my less sensitive areas), and it was still felt terrible.
> ...



I got that sample too...I'm scared to try it now! The dermalogica is so gentle and that is what I've been using daily.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I have that sample as well but no recollection on which subscription company I got it from! LOL I haven't tried it because it's on my list of "stuff I still need to try". lol


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the Kate Somerville and have pretty sensitive skin.  I don't leave it on for the 2 minutes though, usually about 1.  I love how it makes my skin feel.  I have received a few samples of it from Sephora and picked up another sample from Beauty Bar.  I have yet to have to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sky595 (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered off of BeautyBar right after I got my March box and used the BBSOCIETYMAR code and the BBAFF code. I wanted to make another purchase (because I decided I LOVE the Ren mask...wasn't so sure after the first use) and now it won't let me stack codes. Has this happened to anyone else trying to make a second purchase? I've tried BBSPRING, BBSPRING10, GIFTBB, and others I found online and they all tell me the same thing: 

Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount.

So no more stacking coupons? It was only for new customers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll seriously be sad, but maybe those discounts were too good to be true lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Really?? well I have sensitive skin so I dont even want to try it anymore, it will either go to my sis (her skin doesnt react to a thing) or go on the trade thread 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beware the Kate Somerville exfoliant! It felt like my face was on fire when I applied it- I immediately had to take it off. I even tried just applying it to my forehead and nose (my less sensitive areas), and it was still felt terrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope, I used 2 codes on both orders. I was able to use the March SS code twice.  



> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered off of BeautyBar right after I got my March box and used the BBSOCIETYMAR code and the BBAFF code. I wanted to make another purchase (because I decided I LOVE the Ren mask...wasn't so sure after the first use) and now it won't let me stack codes. Has this happened to anyone else trying to make a second purchase? I've tried BBSPRING, BBSPRING10, GIFTBB, and others I found online and they all tell me the same thing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered off of BeautyBar right after I got my March box and used the BBSOCIETYMAR code and the BBAFF code. I wanted to make another purchase (because I decided I LOVE the Ren mask...wasn't so sure after the first use) and now it won't let me stack codes. Has this happened to anyone else trying to make a second purchase? I've tried BBSPRING, BBSPRING10, GIFTBB, and others I found online and they all tell me the same thing:
> 
> ...



I used two codes on both of my orders but maybe they caught on to us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sucks!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

I also got another code with my order, so I will have 2 $15.00 codes for April and a 10.00 credit


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got another code with my order, so I will have 2 $15.00 codes for April and a 10.00 credit



I got a 15 off of 75 with one of my orders. I rly want a beauty blender and I know I won't have a problem finding 75 dollars worth of stuff but I really shouldn't.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know, but my 15.00 off code that came with my order doesnt expire until June, and our April SS code wont expire until June, so maybe you can use them in May or June if you really dont want to spend money. That way you can look forward to the order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going through the same thing with Coach. I have a 25% off coupon and I dont want to use it but it is so hard to resist! This one is only good for 5 days so I have to make up my mind quickly! ahh what to do what to do  
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, but my 15.00 off code that came with my order doesnt expire until June, and our April SS code wont expire until June, so maybe you can use them in May or June if you really dont want to spend money. That way you can look forward to the order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going through the same thing with Coach. I have a 25% off coupon and I dont want to use it but it is so hard to resist! This one is only good for 5 days so I have to make up my mind quickly! ahh what to do what to do


lol I actually just placed the order. hate myself but I'm so in love with beauty bar. here goes, for 45.95 this is what I got:

*Shipment 1 of 2*_will be arriving on _Wednesday, Apr. 4

 






 *Peter Thomas Roth* Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Foundation Sample Blister Packet Color:  Light 
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Kate Somerville* Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 





 *Issey Miyake* Issey Miyake Florale Eau de Toilette Sample
$0.00


*1*

FREE
 
 [*] 
[*] 
 

 


 
 *Philosophy* Philosophy Hope Springs Eternal Mask-5oz  
$25.00


*1*

$25.00
 
 [*] 
 

 


 
 *Skyn Iceland* Skyn Iceland Glacial Cleansing Cloths with Biospheric Complex  
$15.00


*1*

$15.00
 
 [*] 
 
*Shipment 2 of 2*_will be arriving on _Friday, Mar. 30

 


 
 *Beauty Blender* Beauty Blender 2 Makeup Blending Sponges, Pink  Color:  Pink 
$25.95


*1*

$25.95
 
 [*] 
 

 


 
 *Colorescience Pro* Colorescience Pro Brush Cleaner Spray  
$10.00


*1*

$10.00


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried to use my Skyn eye pen last night and the applicator/dispenser part was all wonky. It was around 11 pm EST, but I noticed CS was open 24/7. I called (I had also had a little wine so I was very cheerful) and a CS rep named Darlene told me she'd take care of me right away. Just got a shipping notice for a replacement pen!! Yeah!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm SO excited for my first Sample Society box next week. Everything you guys write about their customer services and coupon codes just adds to it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great order! I want to try the PTR foundation as well. I like the Issey Florale perfume, wearing it now, but FYI it is VERY flowery and strong. Like the Juicy Couture perfume. Let me know what you think of the pro brush spray, I need one. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great order! I want to try the PTR foundation as well. I like the Issey Florale perfume, wearing it now, but FYI it is VERY flowery and strong. Like the Juicy Couture perfume. Let me know what you think of the pro brush spray, I need one.



I actually got the perfume as a sample in another beauty bar order lol, this was my third one and I'd run out of samples to get! I'm so excited to finally have ordered a beauty blender. I'd been debating it for months!


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Kate Somerville and have pretty sensitive skin.  I don't leave it on for the 2 minutes though, usually about 1.  I love how it makes my skin feel.  I have received a few samples of it from Sephora and picked up another sample from Beauty Bar.  I have yet to have to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So weird! After it tried to eat my face, I went online to check reviews and all I could find were rave reviews- It's entirely possible it's just me. But I'll certainly be more careful about slathering new products all over my face next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

U are going to love it, I ordered mine from BB in Feb and use it every day. I love it, its awesome. Makes me sad that I wasted so much money (and foundation) on regular sponges. Beauty Blender is soo much better. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

Beauty Blender absolutely rules. LOVE mine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

Yessss, I am SO looking forward to it getting here then. Friday can't come fast enough!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny how often you and I agree, even though I think we may be polar opposites, seeing as how you've referred to yourself as very "girly girl" and I'm more along the "basic rockergirl" spectrum


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny how often you and I agree, even though I think we may be polar opposites, seeing as how you've referred to yourself as very "girly girl" and I'm more along the "basic rockergirl" spectrum



haha, I'm pretty laid back I just LOVE glitter.  And good make up application is required for all style types!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

Hah, I love glitter, too...but not in the "Hello Kitty" way, if that makes sense? More in the "David Bowie" or "Julie Brown" (redhead, NOT Downtown Julie Brown) way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Synesthetic (Mar 28, 2012)

Turns out the $15 off is for any of the brands in the box not the particular product.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Synesthetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Turns out the $15 off is for any of the brands in the box not the particular product.



Yup! It's really nice of them to do that. I like that better because sometimes people already own the product, but like other things in the brand and want to try those instead! So it's really smarter to let it be anything in the brand instead.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah, I love glitter, too...but not in the "Hello Kitty" way, if that makes sense? More in the "David Bowie" or "Julie Brown" (redhead, NOT Downtown Julie Brown) way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



What?! No Hello Kitty?! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. hahaha! I'm the Hello Kitty pinky glittery sparkles sort of girly girl. 




 Not sure what type of sparkly girly girl Jenna is, but personally I'm easily distracted by *anything* that sparkles, glitters, reflects, and/or shines... and unicorns.

I can very much appreciate David Bowie and Julie Brown type of glitter, though. And now, between the discussion on this topic and the Goodebox topic, I suddenly have the urge to watch Labyrinth...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

Labyrinth had amazing art!

And it isn't that I dislike cute, it just ain't ME, ya know? I do have like the punk Hello Kitty stickers, from like a decade ago.

And yes....Jareth....oh dear, Jareth....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

I am not a hello kitty girl. I just don't get it. Glitter is ok, but I wouldn't shower in it like Kesha lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not a hello kitty girl. I just don't get it. Glitter is ok, but I wouldn't shower in it like Kesha lol



I blame it on my part-Asian genetics and my upbringing in a predominately Japanese neighborhood. 





But seriously, I've always been stuck on (and I think I mentioned this before on another post) the story behind Hello Kitty having no mouth. I had heard, as a child, that Kitty White (HK's name) doesn't need a mouth because she speaks from the heart. That HK fact captured my heart since I was a really young girl. I found the spirit behind it sweet. Plus, I have a deep love for all that is cutesy, pink, or purple, and shiny.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the origin, but I think that living in Japan for 8 years kinda ruined Sanrio for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 29, 2012)

I love Hello Kitty, cutesy, shiny, purple, and glitter. With all of that, I am not a big fan of pink, don't like unicorns, and could never figure out why girls wanted to be ballerinas or why they would choose Barbies over Hot Wheels if given the choice. Pink has its place, though--in cosmetics.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

Heh, sleepykat, you make much sense to this gal! While I loved my Dawn dolls, Barbie always bored me. If my mom had tried to do my room all in pink, I KNOW I woulda rebelled. I always considered myself kind of a tomboy, but in the geekish sense, not the athletic (if that makes sense). As embarrassing as it is to admit it, I learned how to do makeup from copying makeup that GUYS were wearing (Hey, I grew up in the Eighties, don't judge). Even now, I tend to take more lessons from drag queens than from YouTube "gurus". I'm not averse to cute, it just isn't generally me.

With that said, I'm gonna cuddle up with Zappa, my stuffed weasel. (Oh, how I adore IKEA)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2012)

I blame my love of all things pink and girly on the fact that I have five brothers...and that during my college years, I had nine male roommates. NINE.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I blame my love of all things pink and girly on the fact that I have five brothers...and that during my college years, I had nine male roommates. NINE.



Gotta ask....were they hot?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 29, 2012)

Sigh, of course when I sign up and put all my information it, it says that membership is full. Why not just say it before I put my payment information in!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Sample Society unfortunately has been full for several weeks now. It's among my top 3 month-to-month subscription service. I'm loving it - hated the perfume but loved the other products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL.   All fairly attractive, depending on your type.  It (our apartment) was above and behind an independently owned record store (owned by one of the roommates) and most were musicians, so if that's your type, then probably.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL.   All fairly attractive, depending on your type.  It (our apartment) was above and behind an independently owned record store (owned by one of the roommates) and most were musicians, so if that's your type, then probably.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Now, GEE, why would someone think that "my type" is musicians? LOL

Let's just say my old man has been alternately told that he looks like Tom Waits, Mojo Nixon, John Mellencamp and Mark Wahlberg.

AND, to get things back on topic....my Sample Society charge hit my credit card today!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Labyrinth had amazing art!
> 
> ...



The labyrinth has been my favorite movie since I understood movies lol. LOVE LOVE BOWIE.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too, I am still trying to find someone who I can give it to. Maybe my friends grandma will like it. Shes not picky.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society unfortunately has been full for several weeks now. It's among my top 3 month-to-month subscription service. I'm loving it - hated the perfume but loved the other products.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

I see the charge in my account too, woo hoo! Hoping for NO shipping issues this month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I am still trying to find someone who I can give it to. Maybe my friends grandma will like it. Shes not picky.



lol I gave it to my friend who is 24 like me and she LOVES it. Apparently her very attractive male boss also liked it on her, lol.


----------



## theredwonder (Mar 29, 2012)

The perfume was my favorite part of the box! I think I am just the weird one who loved the perfume and hated the REN mask.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The perfume was my favorite part of the box! I think I am just the weird one who loved the perfume and hated the REN mask.



I love what the REN mask does for my skin, but it smells so much like vomit.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 29, 2012)

Am I the only one who liked the perfume?  I swear I am 29 and not 87...lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

I traded the REN mask already on the Trade thread, I didnt care for it. So the score I gave the box was a B+ since I REALLY liked the remainding 3 out of the 5 products. Even bought the biggest size of the Fekkai glossing cream they have and considering buying the Dermalogica full size on my next order.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

No, theredwonder liked it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who liked the perfume?  I swear I am 29 and not 87...lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

> The perfume was my favorite part of the box! I think I am just the weird one who loved the perfume and hated the REN mask.


 I didn't like the mask either. The consistency was so weird and it didn't really do anything for my skin. I was expecting amazing things from what everyone said so I think that kind of killed of for me.


----------



## theredwonder (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who liked the perfume?  I swear I am 29 and not 87...lol.



I'm 25 and loved it so much I bought the full size.


----------



## theredwonder (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't like the mask either. The consistency was so weird and it didn't really do anything for my skin. I was expecting amazing things from what everyone said so I think that kind of killed of for me.



Same here!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so bummed. I haven't ordered anything from BeautyBar since early February, did not use the Sample Society discount yet, and it won't let me stack any codes in existence on top of the Sample Society code. I get that same red message. How did it let so many people order twice with both codes, and I can't even do it once?! Well, screw it - I'm not getting anything then. $15 off $50 doesn't make it worth it for how expensive all this stuff is.




 



> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered off of BeautyBar right after I got my March box and used the BBSOCIETYMAR code and the BBAFF code. I wanted to make another purchase (because I decided I LOVE the Ren mask...wasn't so sure after the first use) and now it won't let me stack codes. Has this happened to anyone else trying to make a second purchase? I've tried BBSPRING, BBSPRING10, GIFTBB, and others I found online and they all tell me the same thing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed. I haven't ordered anything from BeautyBar since early February, did not use the Sample Society discount yet, and it won't let me stack any codes in existence on top of the Sample Society code. I get that same red message. How did it let so many people order twice with both codes, and I can't even do it once?! Well, screw it - I'm not getting anything then. $15 off $50 doesn't make it worth it for how expensive all this stuff is.


 Which ones are you trying? I used the bbaff or whatever it was on my very first order then the bbspring. I made a third order with a coupon they sent with one of my other orders, so that was a unique to me coupon code. All of them worked with the SS code for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who liked the perfume?  I swear I am 29 and not 87...lol.



Another hand up for loving this perfume.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

I used the same codes as Playedinloops did. The Bbaff with the MarchSS code my first order and then the BbSpring with the MarchSS code on my second order.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 29, 2012)

Same thing happened to me, but I used my personal $15 off $75 order coupon from my first order and that worked fine. I guess they are catching on...
 



> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered off of BeautyBar right after I got my March box and used the BBSOCIETYMAR code and the BBAFF code. I wanted to make another purchase (because I decided I LOVE the Ren mask...wasn't so sure after the first use) and now it won't let me stack codes. Has this happened to anyone else trying to make a second purchase? I've tried BBSPRING, BBSPRING10, GIFTBB, and others I found online and they all tell me the same thing:
> 
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are the codes I was trying to use. I guess it's just as well, since I've been obtaining $25 off $50 Dermstore coupons like crazy and have placed four orders there in the past 2 weeks. I was really only ordering at BeautyBar because of the possibility of getting $50 worth of stuff for twenty bucks (and honestly only threw in a Skyn Iceland product on my order to be able to use the SS discount). I have a major spending problem. I guess BeautyBar's not going to get to take advantage of that!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Which ones are you trying? I used the bbaff or whatever it was on my very first order then the bbspring. I made a third order with a coupon they sent with one of my other orders, so that was a unique to me coupon code. All of them worked with the SS code for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

I found the codes work HOWEVER a couple of them won't work together unless you do it in a specific order.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are the codes I was trying to use. I guess it's just as well, since I've been obtaining $25 off $50 Dermstore coupons like crazy and have placed four orders there in the past 2 weeks. I was really only ordering at BeautyBar because of the possibility of getting $50 worth of stuff for twenty bucks (and honestly only threw in a Skyn Iceland product on my order to be able to use the SS discount). I have a major spending problem. I guess BeautyBar's not going to get to take advantage of that!


 hahaha, my friend wanted dermalogica stuff so I ordered it for her to use the coupon and she is paying me back.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

Because I can't help but try, I'm switching the order of the codes around and it still won't let me. I looked, and I did use some kind of New Customer discount code on my February order. But still, if others were able to do it more than once...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found the codes work HOWEVER a couple of them won't work together unless you do it in a specific order.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

That's odd.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because I can't help but try, I'm switching the order of the codes around and it still won't let me. I looked, and I did use some kind of New Customer discount code on my February order. But still, if others were able to do it more than once...



I think only one of the orders I used a new customer discount on....the two I used were giftbb and bbspring or whatever it was. I think the giftbb promo has ended, though.


----------



## lloronita (Mar 29, 2012)

When I used 2 codes I had to type in one, hit the apply button, then type in the second code and hit apply again and it took them both.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL...Yes, that's how promo codes work on all websites! I'm VERY familiar with using discount codes. I'm just assuming I'm not allowed to use BBSPRING because I used it in February, and the system's recognizing BBAFF as the same thing. Earlier this month I'd even tried to make an order for some self-tanner on Soap.com (which is affiliated) and it told me I wasn't allowed to use those codes because I'd used my one chance already. I emailed customer service, but no response so far. I did notice in the past couple hours that there's suddenly a $5 credit on my account. I have no idea where that came from.
 



> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I used 2 codes I had to type in one, hit the apply button, then type in the second code and hit apply again and it took them both.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello! Long time lurker here, just wondering if those of you who used 2 codes placed your order before Sunday? I noticed Sunday that it wouldn't allow me stack the BBSPRING code with any other code. It would allow me to stack bbsocietymar with a $15 off $75 code, but I got that "one new customer code per household" nonsense message if I tried to add BBSPRING. I finally contacted customer service and they issued me a $15 credit because the BBSPRING code does not list it is a new customer code in the fine print. BBAFF probably doesnt either. I ended up getting $45 off a $75 order which was pretty amazing! I would suggest calling customer service, beauty bar has excellent customer service. Edit: BBAFF Is actually only for first time customers, But I can assure you BBSPRING does not specify.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree, they are pretty great. Anytime I have had an issue/inconvenience they OFFER a credit to my account. I dont even have to ask for it. I have gotten one for 5.00 and one for 10.00


----------



## sky595 (Mar 29, 2012)

I literally emailed BeautyBar five minutes ago and already got a response. Here is what I was told regarding BBSPRING:

"The promotion BBSPRING cannot be combined with any other offers or coupons. We do apologize that you can't use both codes. If you can break your order up into two orders you will be able to apply both promotions. If you have any problems with these promotions, just give us a call. We can explain the restrictions and what the coupons are for much better over the phone.

If you have any further questions, comments, suggestions, or concerns, don't hesitate to contact our Customer Care team at [email protected] or at 1-762-7123. We are here 24 hours a day 7 days a week to help with anything you may need. Thank you for shopping atBeautyBar.com!

Cheers,
Jeff Q
Customer Care Team"

In other words....boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I literally emailed BeautyBar five minutes ago and already got a response. Here is what I was told regarding BBSPRING:
> ...



Really?


----------



## sky595 (Mar 29, 2012)

Seriously?! I'm tempted to send them that screenshot and be like, "TOLD YA SO!". Its just weird that it'll work for some people, and not for others.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Speaking of Beautybar... just saw my bank account was charged for April already.

03-29-2012   Funds Are Being Held Pending Post
QI *BEAUTYBAR.COM 888 6960423 NJ US -15.00
(my bank acct balance)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?! I'm tempted to send them that screenshot and be like, "TOLD YA SO!". Its just weird that it'll work for some people, and not for others.


I say go for it.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 29, 2012)

The email with all the beautybar, soap.com, wag.com etc spring coupon codes states BBSPRING BeautyBar: Offer expires 4/2/2012. Offer redeemable once per customer. Not combinable with Beauty Bar new buyer discounts. I don't think BBSOCIETYMAR is a new buyer discount..it doesn't specify that anywhere...maybe it is?


----------



## sky595 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say go for it.



I hate to argue with them, because honestly, I'm not really looking for anything in return. I just don't think its fair for some people to be able to stack coupons while others can't. I sent them the screenshot to show that, obviously, some people are able to stack that coupon. We'll see what they say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

It's not so much as arguing with them but to find out why some people are able to stack while others can't.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

Seems like everything about how BeautyBar runs is kind of inconsistent. I STILL haven't gotten a response to my email earlier this afternoon, in which I mentioned that dozens of MakeupTalk.com members have posted that they successfully stacked the coupons and used them more than once...unless I should assume they thought not replying and adding a $5 credit to my account would suffice and get me to place my order?

And yeah, my April Sample Society box billed today, too.


----------



## sky595 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok! Here is the new reply I got. Sooooo, in other words, they don't know why some people can stack and others can't.

"Thank you for your reply.  Promotions will vary, with some being stackable and others not.  There are times when two promotions which are not supposed to be stackable, can be done, due to a glitch.  Unfortunately, there is no clear and easy way to determine which is which, other than the details of the promotion in any stated details.  The other way, of course, is when you go through checkout itself.  It will tell you then what can and cannot be used with another promotion.  If there is some conflict or confusion, we are here 24/7 by phone or email to help clarify. 

Overall, we are moving toward Rewards based promotions.  With Rewards Programs, if you order a lot, you get points which translates to savings.  That process is much cleaner, clearer and most fair.  You can expect to see this being what we offer in the near future.  Until then, if you have any additional questions or concerns, feel free to call us at 1-800-342-7377, or email us at [email protected]. We are open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week."


----------



## sky595 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just billed as well.

And sorry they haven't responded to you. They've been responding within 5-10 minutes of the emails I've sent them back and forth tonight. Seems odd.
 



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like everything about how BeautyBar runs is kind of inconsistent. I STILL haven't gotten a response to my email earlier this afternoon, in which I mentioned that dozens of MakeupTalk.com members have posted that they successfully stacked the coupons and used them more than once...unless I should assume they thought not replying and adding a $5 credit to my account would suffice and get me to place my order?
> 
> And yeah, my April Sample Society box billed today, too.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 29, 2012)

All this talk of codes being stackable prompted me to go browse their site. A little looking around and trying the codes turned into this:





Obviously, I have no ability to control myself 






And as you can see, I was able to stack the codes. (Both shown under "Promotion discount".)


----------



## kberrie11 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was super excited at the thought of trying this program that I stalked the site daily for openings after my hubby forgot to buy it for me to valentines day-he said he was going to just slipped his mind 



 lol. I even signed up for notifications to make sure I was first in the know as soon as new subs opened. And then I dreaded the day when everyone got their first box because I was sure I would regret not getting in on this new subscription-backed by allure nonetheless! But after reading what I have on here-and seeing everyone's pics of what they got in their boxes I am glad that I didn't sign up and that my hubby didn't sign up for me! Cause I am looking for more makeup that skincare seeing as my skin is very reactive and I already know what works! Hope everything ends up being great in the future for those of you who did sign up and are still signed up! Can't wait to see what April's box will be like! Is anyone hoping for more skincare or more makeup?


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 30, 2012)

I finally got around to trying the Ren mask last night. I like it but felt it was a little drying to my skin. I just went ahead and applied my night cream to add some moisture back to my skin. I liked the tingling sensation I felt after I applied it to my face to let me know it was working. My skin immediately felt tighter after I rinsed it off. I decide to take advantage of the promotions and purchase the full size! I applied bbsocietymar and bbspring which gave me $30 off! I ended paying $25 for a $55 item! I tried the bbaff code but that one didn't work for me. Code giftbb worked but it can't be combined with any other offers. I'm so tempted to go shopping and look around on the site for more goodies, but I'm trying to be a good girl. I can't wait to see what we get in April's box!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

SO excited! Only a few more days now!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a little bummed that the "hints" for the April box don't indicate any makeup products.  I am overrun with skincare products.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a little disappointed about no makeup, but as long as the truly deluxe &amp; full sizes keep coming I'm not going to complain ;p


----------



## kruti81 (Mar 30, 2012)

where are the hints?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I am trying to use BBSPRING and I get this:

Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount.

I have not used the code and I usually do the ordering for my husband, so I know he hasn't used it.


----------



## sky595 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just checked my BeautyBar account and my April box is listed under "Order History". It also lists an expected delivery date of Wednesday, April 4th, but has not yet shipped. Yeah!!!

Also, as a sidenote, I had emailed their customer service regarding a GWP I was supposed to receive with my previous order of the Dermalogica from last month's box. They issued me a $5 credit for not receiving it, but today I got an email that they are going to ship the GWP to me now, plus three of the samples! Awesome! It really wasn't a big deal to me because it was a free thing-- I just thought it was odd that it showed up on my order confirmation, but wasn't on my order history. They really do have amazing customer service (besides the whole BBSPRING mess).


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

Loving how they're sending it to you and STILL gave you credit PLUS samples!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

My thing says my box will ship April 3. yay! I'm so excited...again...haha.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine does too! Expected delivery is Apr 4th. I think they are doing the first wave of shipments on Monday.
 



> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just checked my BeautyBar account and my April box is listed under "Order History". It also lists an expected delivery date of Wednesday, April 4th, but has not yet shipped. Yeah!!!
> ...


----------



## Souly (Mar 30, 2012)

Did anyone get a questionnaire to fill out? It read that you would get a $10 credit for it. They are supposed to send out codes on April 3rd. Just wanted to give you a heads up. I can't get the codes to work anymore either so I'm going to wait for the $10 credit.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 30, 2012)

No, I didnt. Bummer.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a questionnaire to fill out? It read that you would get a $10 credit for it. They are supposed to send out codes on April 3rd. Just wanted to give you a heads up. I can't get the codes to work anymore either so I'm going to wait for the $10 credit.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine is expected to be delivered on Monday &amp; I've already been charged for April... but I was only charged $15 instead of $16 (taxed in NY).  Does anyone else who has gotten taxed remember if the tax was tacked on later or if it was charged all together?  Just a curiosity thing, would be pretty awesome if there were no taxes from now on!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 30, 2012)

I got that email too. I was a new customer though... any one else a new customer who got this offer?
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a questionnaire to fill out? It read that you would get a $10 credit for it. They are supposed to send out codes on April 3rd. Just wanted to give you a heads up. I can't get the codes to work anymore either so I'm going to wait for the $10 credit.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine says expected delivery April 5th, which I know won't happen since it takes a week and a half to get here!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2012)

My dashboard switched from April 2nd to March 1st haha whhatt? But when I look in my order history it says my box should get to my box on the 3rd. I hope that's true since last time they had so much trouble with my shipping (though I wouldn't mind another $5 credit!).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that email too. I was a new customer though... any one else a new customer who got this offer?



I swear I'm not getting any good emails today. I'm a new customer, supposed to get my box April 2nd according to them, but no email about $10.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not getting any good emails today. I'm a new customer, supposed to get my box April 2nd according to them, but no email about $10.



I didn't get it either, but I assume its for people who got the first box but didn't make a full size purchase. 

I got the first box but made 3 full size purchases lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2012)

That would make sense, I didn't get one either and I made a full size purchase.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mari anne (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not get it and I received the first box but did not make a full size purchase.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Same, I did make a purchase for some items but unrelated to anything in the SS box.
 



> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get it and I received the first box but did not make a full size purchase.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get it and I received the first box but did not make a full size purchase.



Ditto


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard switched from April 2nd to March 1st haha whhatt? But when I look in my order history it says my box should get to my box on the 3rd. I hope that's true since last time they had so much trouble with my shipping (though I wouldn't mind another $5 credit!).


I just e-mailed them about a similar problem on my account. My dashboard says March 1, the other day it said my box would arrive April 2. It says expected delivery date is April 5, but the order stauts doesn't show as processed, just received. I didn't see a charge on my card.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just e-mailed them about a similar problem on my account. My dashboard says March 1, the other day it said my box would arrive April 2. It says expected delivery date is April 5, but the order stauts doesn't show as processed, just received. I didn't see a charge on my card.


I received this response, very quickly:

[SIZE=10pt]Thank you for your email. I apologize for the confusion regarding the ship date for your package. Your package should arrive on April 5th. I'm sorry for all the confusion, and I will pass along the information to our application support team. Have a good day.[/SIZE]


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 30, 2012)

No ha, I made 3 full size Dermalogica purchases and a Lorac makeup kit... two orders so I could maximize the codes ha
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I just used the Fekkai glossing cream for the first time, did anyone else notice their hands being a complete glitter bomb when it was over with? WOW.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol I just noticed this is true. I read your comment and looked at my hands. I am almost done with the bottle they gave me and I had never noticed this. 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the Fekkai glossing cream for the first time, did anyone else notice their hands being a complete glitter bomb when it was over with? WOW.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 31, 2012)

I went to wash my hands and was like




WHAT HAPPENED!? LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I just noticed this is true. I read your comment and looked at my hands. I am almost done with the bottle they gave me and I had never noticed this.


----------



## akicowi (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait for april's box. I noticed a charge on my cc already.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 31, 2012)

I signed up over a month ago and was told that subscriptions were closed.  I still added all my info and CC information so I'd be ready once they opened up. Well, I got a charge from Beautybar for $15.00 the day before yesterday.  I'm super excited thinking that a box will be coming my way soon


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that the time is nearing, I am a little sad that I cancelled.  Now, if everyone's guesses on the box contents are correct, none of this is stuff I especially need or am lacking, but it's so much fun to get the box.

SIGH.  WHy didn't I win the lottery?  Well, except that I don't play it...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the Fekkai glossing cream for the first time, did anyone else notice their hands being a complete glitter bomb when it was over with? WOW.



Yes!  I have had the full size for a while now and I've always been a little annoyed by that...but I like what it does for my hair enough that I let it slide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 31, 2012)

I made a full size purchase so I don't know. Maybe because I complained? I plan on using it asap - nice no buy I'm on!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 31, 2012)

My expected delivery date is April 2!! I just ordered $300 worth of dog food (the premium food I get for my dogs is $1/can on there but $2 at Whole Foods!) and sneaked in a Ren. Couldn't resist! My philosophy GWP on my last order rocked!! I love online ordering that includes GWP


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 31, 2012)

hmmm.. did i miss peoples guesses??  whats the rumors???  thanks!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that the time is nearing, I am a little sad that I cancelled.  Now, if everyone's guesses on the box contents are correct, none of this is stuff I especially need or am lacking, but it's so much fun to get the box.
> 
> SIGH.  WHy didn't I win the lottery?  Well, except that I don't play it...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm.. did i miss peoples guesses??  whats the rumors???  thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 1, 2012)

will do..  thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Read a few pages back...maybe page 30 or so?  Someone got hints from a newsletter or something.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 1, 2012)

Now extra account credits for people who didn't end up using BBSOCIETYMAR too? Sheesh...it wouldn't let me stack the codes, it only gave me a $5 credit, and I've spent over $150 with the company that runs BeautyBar in the past month! It seems they are rewarding those who do NOT spend money with them?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I havent used the code and I haven't gotten any sort of discount of credit? Am I missing out? I did make a purchase but not with the code


----------



## ahkae (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I havent used the code and I haven't gotten any sort of discount of credit? Am I missing out? I did make a purchase but not with the code



Same here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

Welp, I think I just decided I'm going to cancel sample society. I'm actually quite sad about it, but I just checked my credit card bills and things are out of control. If I stop spending on unnecessary things, I can pay them off by the end of this year, but if I keep going the way I am, I will have credit card debt for life. So bye bye sample society, myglam, and probably beauty army.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.


Thirded. Not sure what the account credit mentioned above is about!


----------



## sihaya (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I think I just decided I'm going to cancel sample society. I'm actually quite sad about it, but I just checked my credit card bills and things are out of control. If I stop spending on unnecessary things, I can pay them off by the end of this year, but if I keep going the way I am, I will have credit card debt for life. So bye bye sample society, myglam, and probably beauty army.


I think it's a smart decision to make financially. No amount of things can make us happy as much as being out of debt. Debt prevents us from living the best life possible. So you should be proud of yourself for making a good decision even though it's hard!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I think I just decided I'm going to cancel sample society. I'm actually quite sad about it, but I just checked my credit card bills and things are out of control. If I stop spending on unnecessary things, I can pay them off by the end of this year, but if I keep going the way I am, I will have credit card debt for life. So bye bye sample society, myglam, and probably beauty army.



Honestly, I don't think it's anything to be sad about! You could always celebrate by saving up after the debt is payed off, and splurging on yourself but with money you actually have. It always feels a lot better, and I think it's something to be proud of that you are stepping back and assessing things realistically.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

That is why I don't have credit cards. If I can't pay for it right away then I don't need it (or save for it!)

You will just have to live vivaciously through us, maybe make a goal, once you pay certain amount on X card, you can resubscribe to X, that will give you more incentive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is why I don't have credit cards. If I can't pay for it right away then I don't need it (or save for it!)
> 
> You will just have to live vivaciously through us, maybe make a goal, once you pay certain amount on X card, you can resubscribe to X, that will give you more incentive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Well my goal right now is to buy a condo instead of having to rent, so its something I'm really looking forward to! I have paid my cards off so many times, but charge them back up, and its so dumb, especially now that I make enough money to live comfortably off of, I have no reason to continue charging on them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

That is awesome you can do that in this economy, but I also feel that the point of working shouldn't ALL be bills, there should be a little fun in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well my goal right now is to buy a condo instead of having to rent, so its something I'm really looking forward to! I have paid my cards off so many times, but charge them back up, and its so dumb, especially now that I make enough money to live comfortably off of, I have no reason to continue charging on them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is awesome you can do that in this economy, but I also feel that the point of working shouldn't ALL be bills, there should be a little fun in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Haha for sure! Let's just say I've been having TOO much fun though, lol. I'm also interviewing for a promotion that would help me pay off this debt REALLY fast, so hopefully that will happen and I can be back in the land of going out too often and having too many beauty subs.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 1, 2012)

Go you! I think it's really great that you're stepping back and evaluating your financial situation. You can do it!! 





 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I think I just decided I'm going to cancel sample society. I'm actually quite sad about it, but I just checked my credit card bills and things are out of control. If I stop spending on unnecessary things, I can pay them off by the end of this year, but if I keep going the way I am, I will have credit card debt for life. So bye bye sample society, myglam, and probably beauty army.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

Good for you, Jenna! 



 Though I can currently afford my (waaay too many) subs, looking at combined cost of them all, I don't think I *should* have so many. It makes no sense. $100+ is a lot of fun at Ulta and Sephora monthly! And I get full sized very wanted products that way, every time.

Soooooo I'm cutting down to $35-$65 a month in subs, not counting my quarterly subs. It's just madness anymore.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

^^That said, once I pay for my BB to be annual (come on new bonus points code already), My keepers are MyGlam and Sample Society ($25 a month combined). I love MyGlam's price point and Sample Society's codes. I'm keeping Julep (which I can skip) and maybe one or two other boxes... maybe. They are really going to have to fight for my affection this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel ya, Jenna.  I had to set a limit for myself at $30 a month until I get some of my current debts paid off (I actually don't have any credit cards, but I've loans to worry about, plus I'd like to buy a small house, I'm sick of renting).  The subs are fun, but like HelloLeilani said, when you think about the combined cost, it's kind of crazy when you think about what you could get instead!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel ya, Jenna.  I had to set a limit for myself at $30 a month until I get some of my current debts paid off (I actually don't have any credit cards, but I've loans to worry about, plus I'd like to buy a small house, I'm sick of renting).  The subs are fun, but like HelloLeilani said, when you think about the combined cost, it's kind of crazy when you think about what you could get instead!



Yeah, and even though I technically have enough money to still have them, half the time I'm looking at them going wtf did I spend money on this for? Sure its exciting to get surprises, but when I give huge bags to my friend every month of stuff I won't use or trade it and have to pay shipping on those trades, I really have to ask is it worth it, or would it be better to save it for something long term....or spend it on something I really want? 

So maybe I'm just burnt out on subs, in addition to not wanting credit card debt anymore.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel ya, Jenna.  I had to set a limit for myself at $30 a month until I get some of my current debts paid off (I actually don't have any credit cards, but I've loans to worry about, plus I'd like to buy a small house, I'm sick of renting).  The subs are fun, but like HelloLeilani said, when you think about the combined cost, it's kind of crazy when you think about what you could get instead!


It does add up and it adds up FAST. As fun as beauty boxes are and the fact you get to try things you normally necessarily wouldn't or be able to get the fact also remains you may not use the products you get either because you get TOO much or don't like it. So when you take that into consideration are beauty boxes worth it? I've been going through ALL my makeup and stuff - both things I bought on sale, stuff I got for free to review or through beauty box companies I'm subscribed to and pay for... and I would say over 75% of my things I either have yet to use OR have tried ONCE. I love my beauty boxes but it's getting to the point I'm going to cut back to four monthly boxes - Birchbox, Beauty Army, MyGlam and Sample Society (total of $47 a month) and even then maybe cut back to two... maybe.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know how you guys even choose what to cut back on. I am always afraid that if I cancel, that month will be AMAZING and I will kick myself.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you guys even choose what to cut back on. I am always afraid that if I cancel, that month will be AMAZING and I will kick myself.



At this point I figure if something totally awesome comes out, I can probably trade for it, or just buy it with the money I've saved. I've gotten a lot of products that I like but not many that I love. I've only bought full sizes of 3 products from a sub.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 1, 2012)

Did anyone get an email from Beauty bar with a code for if you buy $35 dollars worth of philosophy you get the hop into spring trio for free? I think i deleted the email and now I cant get the promo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need to know the code and cnat find anything about it online.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 1, 2012)

oh and you can also stack bbtwitter to get another 15 dollars off of a 50 dollar purchase.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you guys even choose what to cut back on. I am always afraid that if I cancel, that month will be AMAZING and I will kick myself.



I do sort of feel that way, but at the end of the day, I guess I realize that there likely won't be anything in the box that isn't available OUTSIDE of the box if I really want it.  I was subbed to 7 different services for a bit, there, and I just realized I couldn't do it anymore.  

My budget for these things used to be a lot higher - when I moved here and started my current job, I took a $4.50/hour pay cut (which equates to a paycheck that is smaller by $360 every two weeks, YIKES) so I really had to re-evaluate the amount of money I can/should spend on leisure/fun/extras.

I think what really snapped me out of it was when I figured up the yearly cost of all of those subs. Nothing gives a person a good kick in the butt like reality, I guess. BLAH.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you guys even choose what to cut back on. I am always afraid that if I cancel, that month will be AMAZING and I will kick myself.


 I deal with it much like cravings for junk food. If you can distract yourself with other activities for the first 10-15 minutes that the craving is driving you crazy, the regret will probably subside. And then I take a look at the drawers full of samples I haven't even tried yet.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 1, 2012)

That's what kept me with $100 in subs for a little while! I then realized that even if I did get an item that I absolutely loved, there were usually 3-4 other items in my boxes that I didn't love. And believe me, the love did not happen much lol. And just like yousoldtheworld said, even if there is something in there that I would have really wanted, I can buy it later on with the money that I've saved from not having a bajillion subs. Subs are a gamble that don't always pay off. For me, cutting back to two subs a month has helped me feel a little better about the fact that these surprises might not always pay off in my eyes. 
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you guys even choose what to cut back on. I am always afraid that if I cancel, that month will be AMAZING and I will kick myself.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Order Status:
*Shipped* 

My order has shipped according to the website! Yey! No tracking # yet though


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine shipped on 3/29!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 2, 2012)

If anyone can't wait to know what the items are, here's what's listed in my account:

*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Oil Hair Serum Deluxe Sample

*Boscia* Purifying Cleansing Gel Deluxe Sample

*By Terry* Echantillon Creme de Rose Deluxe Sample

*Murad* Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

*DDF* Amplifying Elixir Deluxe Sample
I think that's a pretty good box. All deluxe sizes and good brands.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I dont know what these 2 are:

*By Terry* Echantillon Creme de Rose Deluxe Sample

*Murad* Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample
does ayone know?
 

Either way I LOVE this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been wanting to try items from 2 of the brands there, so yey! And you can never have enough

Hair Serum )


> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone can't wait to know what the items are, here's what's listed in my account:
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine said it shipped on 3/29 and will be delivered today. Somehow, I doubt that. 






Is there an area where they list what's going to be in the box on our account? One of the items in the spoiler is something I've wanted to try for a super long time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone can't wait to know what the items are, here's what's listed in my account:
> 
> ...


I am SO glad I canceled right now, and that they gave me a refund on the April, not that it is a bad box, but none of that would work for me. 

I already have the boscia and am trying to use it all up so I can go back to my beloved purity, have no use for hair stuff, Murad broke me out so bad I'm scared to try anything by them, I'm pretty sure the DDF is coming in the sample bag ulta sent with my hair stuff...yeah, I saved myself 15 dollars, thank goodness. There also aren't any brands I want to buy from that list. I love Boscia, but I don't need any more skincare right now. Same issue with the creme de rose. Never thought I'd be happy I canceled, but here I am.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty blah about this box.. Blah.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said it shipped on 3/29 and will be delivered today. Somehow, I doubt that.
> 
> ...



If you log in to sample society, they should all be pictured right there on your dashboard, along with a new coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks like this will be more of a skin and hair care subscription. So, if thats not what you are looking for, I would consider canceling. I am sticking with it. They are sending brands that I would never buy myself, and the *true* deluxe sizes make it a keeper for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like this will be more of a skin and hair care subscription. So, if thats not what you are looking for, I would consider canceling. I am sticking with it. They are sending brands that I would never buy myself, and the *true* deluxe sizes make it a keeper for me.



I agree, I almost wish I was into haircare, because I love skincare, but oh well. Plenty of samples laying around for me to try on my skin anyway.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like this will be more of a skin and hair care subscription. So, if thats not what you are looking for, I would consider canceling. I am sticking with it. They are sending brands that I would never buy myself, and the *true* deluxe sizes make it a keeper for me.



Yeah, I'm with you there. As much as I love makeup, I love all products in general, including hair and skincare, and know they will get used. Even if they have to go to the back of the line for now while I use up my huge surplus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. So far SS has been one of my favorites.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you log in to sample society, they should all be pictured right there on your dashboard, along with a new coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



Nothing new on mine yet, darn! LOL.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 2, 2012)

The code isn't showing up in mine, please sharee! I've been dying to try Boscia's BB cream!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got the shipment notification email, the box weighs .30 which seems a little small.. ?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

BBSOCIETYAPR

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
The code isn't showing up in mine, please sharee! I've been dying to try Boscia's BB cream!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine shipped and I couldn't wait either and peeked.  Great brands!  Looks like another great box!  I know some of you want makeup samples, but I love these samples.  Makeup is inexpensive compared to skincare, I think.  And I can always rationalize spending money on that...LOL.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't mind the skincare stuff, because for me, I'm pretty picky about makeup, so I'd rather try out this sort of stuff for fun instead, if that makes sense.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2012)

These are all brands/products i've never used, so i'm pretty excited! Since that's why I wanted sample boxes in the first place (to try new things). You never know what you'll end up liking later on!

My shipping label has been created (though I didn't get it in an email, only on the site) and it says my package will be delivered this Friday. Yay! Can't wait to use the coupon code on something by Boscia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

The items aren't listed in this email or those of you who don't want to be spoiled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Apr 2, 2012)

I received my shipping notification.  Still a little bummed about no makeup samples in this one.  I am excited that a by Terry product is one of the samples since we can use the $15 off towards any product from the line of the sample we receive.  Two quick questions:  Does anyone know what the difference is btw the Baume de Rose which is $58 and the Baume de Rose Flacconette which is $39.  I got a tiny sample of the Baume de Rose in my first BB and was hooked but the $58 for lip balm kills me and just can't do it.  I was hoping for stackable codes to get the $58 down but if the $39 is close to it then I may have to get that.


----------



## sky595 (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone else's Dashboard NOT changed? I have a shipping confirmation through the site, but no shipping email and no update of my Dashboard. I'm just excited to read reviews on these products!


----------



## mari anne (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so excited about this month's box. All but one the items are useful to me and one of the items has been on my wishlist for a while.  I really like the brands they are sending out. I think I have finally found the perfect program for me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my shipping notification.  Still a little bummed about no makeup samples in this one.  I am excited that a by Terry product is one of the samples since we can use the $15 off towards any product from the line of the sample we receive.  Two quick questions:  Does anyone know what the difference is btw the Baume de Rose which is $58 and the Baume de Rose Flacconette which is $39.  I got a tiny sample of the Baume de Rose in my first BB and was hooked but the $58 for lip balm kills me and just can't do it.  I was hoping for stackable codes to get the $58 down but if the $39 is close to it then I may have to get that.



That's the exact product I'm interested in getting with my coupon too. I hear such wonderful things about the Baume de Rose! If I can stack codes to get it I would be BEYOND thrilled.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe it shipped so soon! Yay!

I'm so psyched about 3/5 products and I haven't even tried them yet!!!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's the exact product I'm interested in getting with my coupon too. I hear such wonderful things about the Baume de Rose! If I can stack codes to get it I would be BEYOND thrilled.



 Honestly, it is ridiculous amazing IMO.  If you haven't tried it yet you will fall in love when you do.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHH! COME ON STACKABLE CODES!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree !



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! They _didn't_ pull a bait-and-switch with the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty excited, considering I've never heard of half these products. "amplifying elixir", "nutri-lift cream"? I didn't realize how many types skincare products existed lol


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 2, 2012)

This month looks good!  The $15 off a $50 purchase makes it worth it for me alone.  That may change over time, but love it right now.


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi girls !

I'm another fan of sample society. Honsetly, I cannot get on birchbox, I'm always on a waiting list so to be able to subscribe to sample society was awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Just wanted to give you heads up about promo codes that you can stock up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

bbtwitter - 15$off

bbaff - 10$ off

+ this month code for 15$ off 

It gives you 40$ dollars off total !! What a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I have tried so many times and it just doesn't let me. I went into my order history and I didn't even use a code on my first order so it's not like I am trying to reuse a code. Its irritating me!!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's the exact product I'm interested in getting with my coupon too. I hear such wonderful things about the Baume de Rose! If I can stack codes to get it I would be BEYOND thrilled.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope, I keep getting this:

Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount.
 



> Originally Posted by *Magdalijena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls !
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2012)

The items in this month's Sample Society box.


*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Oil Hair Serum Deluxe Sample
*Boscia* Purifying Cleansing Gel Deluxe Sample
*By Terry* Echantillon Creme de Rose Deluxe Sample
*Murad* Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample
*DDF* Amplifying Elixir Deluxe Sample

Promo code: BBSOCIETYAPR (Expires 6/1/12).  The March promo code - BBSOCIETYMAR - is suppose to be good until 5/16.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I keep getting this:
> 
> Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount.



I'm having the same issue.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I just emailed them and this is what they said:



> Vee,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write in to us today. If the code is stating "Only One New Customer Discount" may be used, it is because the particular code is for new customers only. I pulled up your account and it looks as if you have placed three orders with us in the past. If you want to provide the code that you are attempting to use, we are more than happy to look in to it and see if there is anything we can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## freyabecca (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know what these 2 are:
> ...




Murad Primer goes over your moisturizer to even out your skin tone. I love this one because it has probiotics in it so its great for acne. I love their primer. I currently have their regular one but I will use this!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

How does the one we're getting differ from the regular one? I don't use primer as I don't wear a lot of face things but of course always willing to try new things.
 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2012)

I've Tweeted to them this about the wording of the promo codes:



> @BeautyBarDotCom Regarding the wording on your site. "Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount." -- the wording on that should be different. I tried to use the BBTWITTER promo code and got that message. I think your "error" message should read - "You or someone in your household/address already used this or a similar discount."


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

My reply:



> I am trying to use BBTWITTER and BBSPRING, which I haven't used either and 2 of those orders are from your Sample Society and I don't think should be counted as an "order".
> 
> I have heard of many people using this code who have made orders before, why the change?


 And their reply back:



> Thank you for getting back to us so quickly. As I explained, the codes that you were using are new customer discount codes only. There are only applicable when placing an order for the first time on BeautyBar.com. Perhaps the people you know ordered from one of our other sites, which would still allow them to use the new customer code on BeautyBar.com. I did notice that you did not use the BBSOCIETYMAR code which is applicable to the items in your cart. This will take off $15.00. Unfortunately, the other two codes do not apply at this time. I hope that this is not too much of an inconvenience.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, feel free to contact us back at 1-862-243-3187, or if you prefer to, shoot us another email at [email protected]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

So if you go on over to soap.com and just go back to your cart, you can just use them there (I didn't add anything new to my cart either):

BBAFF $10.00 Applied Remove
BBTWITTER $15.00 Applied Remove
BBSOCIETYMAR $15.00 Applied Remove


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if you go on over to soap.com and just go back to your cart, you can just use them there (I didn't add anything new to my cart either):
> 
> ...


 It worked until the final confirmation page. I was all excited! LOL. Oh well.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

UGH! You're right. I wasn't logged in. I wonder if you can use another account LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It worked until the final confirmation page. I was all excited! LOL. Oh well.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

They keep saying the same thing over and over again, sheesh, I GOT IT!!!



> Thanks for your email.  I'm terribly sorry for the back and forth emails in regards to our beautybar promotion codes.  In regards to the codes you've provided these are both new customer discount codes which explains why they are not working for you.  However the promotion code provided  to you as "BBSOCIETYMAR" can definitely be applied to your order, providing you $15 worth of savings.  We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and if you should have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact us at 1-862-243-3187 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sucks ppl are having problems with the codes. I hope they work for me. I have been able to use extra discounts twice.. so maybe my luck has gone out?


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Super excited about these products, I feel like skincare is more important to me when I'm 25 and seeing fine lines around my eyes now. Also the Oscar Blandi Jasmine line absolutely rocks, I have the protein mist and the serum from birchbox and used up both samples!


----------



## snllama (Apr 2, 2012)

I got an email from one of their PR agencies asking if Id review Sample Society. I was super excited until he replied back saying that they don't have the sample boxes to send out. But that if I post about the program, he can send me goodies from the brands that they rep.

hmmm, should I do it? I mean I want to sign up for this one, Ive just been on the waitlist for 2 months... I just feel silly posting about a company that Im not even signed up for.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email from one of their PR agencies asking if Id review Sample Society. I was super excited until he replied back saying that they don't have the sample boxes to send out. But that if I post about the program, he can send me goodies from the brands that they rep.
> 
> hmmm, should I do it? I mean I want to sign up for this one, Ive just been on the waitlist for 2 months... I just feel silly posting about a company that Im not even signed up for.



I mean it would be a little awkward to be like "HEY BUY THIS" but not be able to show a box. However, "free goodies" is always tempting, I'd be interested to see what they'd send you. Definitely a weird situation to put you in, though!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 2, 2012)

:-o Wow I am having a lot of luck with this company.. Happened to be able to subscribe by using their normal link last week (had tried before and said not available) and my April box is being sent.. I just tried BBTWITTER, BBAFF AND BBSOCIETYAPR and all three worked! I am shocked.. I got the Boscia BB cream and Go Smile set (have wanted to try them) for ten bucks! TEN!!! Obviously this was my first order.. But wow. I probably would have considered buying something else but I has those two in my cart and once I saw it worked I was afraid to do anything else in fear it would go away ha ha


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! I used all those codes and got a full sized *Dermalogica* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant and *Boscia* Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens all for $10!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2012)

The only code that works for me is BBSOCIETYAPR....all the other ones don't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not really willing to buy this stuff for 35 sadly...maybe If i had money to spend but I don't haha. Even with another $10 coupon it would be worth it but I guess I won't have that luck this month!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 2, 2012)

I just tried those codes again as well as the BBSPRING and it said the 'one per household' bit... So maybe they have just changed it all from last month where you ladies could stack them multiple times... Bummer.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried creating a new account and seeing if they work? I guess that's kind of cheating the system though... :-/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

Was that your first order?
 



> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I used all those codes and got a full sized *Dermalogica* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant and *Boscia* Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens all for $10!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried creating a new account and seeing if they work? I guess that's kind of cheating the system though... :-/



I made a new account, used my mom's name, address, and phone number, and it still didn't work. I know she has never made a purchase from them, so something fishy is going on.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes it is. I like how the microfoliant is $10 cheaper on beautybar than birchbox.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was that your first order?


----------



## sihaya (Apr 2, 2012)

SO i just checked my dashboard and i went to the creme de rose full-size version of the product and its $99!!! holy moly!


----------



## Marshie (Apr 2, 2012)

I just ordered my first order. I ordered *Dermalogica* Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant  and a *Beauty Blender* Beauty blender Makeup Blending Sponge for $19.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO i just checked my dashboard and i went to the creme de rose full-size version of the product and its $99!!! holy moly!



I'm so scared that I'm going to love it. lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so scared that I'm going to love it. lol.



Isn't that how it always works?! I loved the $55 Ren mask from last box, I was like NO WAY IN HECK IM PAYING ALMOST $60 FOR A FACE MASK. Thanks to coupons I only paid $25. That's a bit better!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha...I tried to pull the same trick! They didn't let me do it, either, and there's no way my mom's shopped BeautyBar before. I'm so pissed I haven't been able to get any of the perks everybody else has gotten.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I made a new account, used my mom's name, address, and phone number, and it still didn't work. I know she has never made a purchase from them, so something fishy is going on.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so scared that I'm going to love it. lol.



me too!!


----------



## sihaya (Apr 2, 2012)

yes must start stacking codes if this turns out to be the next best thing- sigh why do the subs do this to me?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have about 6  accounts with diapers.com. Their website can definitely recognize your isp, your browser and seems to put together your details so after a while, multiple accounts stop working. Last time I wanted a big order of dog food with the 15% new member I signed my mom up in another state!  I also think we should not contact them about stacking codes cause we don't want to let them know when it works!!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried creating a new account and seeing if they work? I guess that's kind of cheating the system though... :-/


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have about 6  accounts with diapers.com. Their website can definitely recognize your isp, your browser and seems to put together your details so after a while, multiple accounts stop working. Last time I wanted a big order of dog food with the 15% new member I signed my mom up in another state!  I also think we should not contact them about stacking codes cause we don't want to let them know when it works!!


ia, I guess I will try tomorrow from work lol.


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh I'm sorry guys for the wrong info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It worked for me thought but I've never ordered anything from them so that might be it. 

Sorry again, but if youre makin ur first orded I'm sure it will work as it worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway I'm super excited for this month box. I'm still using last month's samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was wondering if any of those products are gonna be full size. In march they signed all of them as deluxe sample but the eye cream was full size so I'm curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They shipped mine today, soooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Apr 2, 2012)

I just made my first order on BeautyBar.com using the codes BBAFF, BBTWITTER, and BBSOCIETYMAR and I still received $40 off. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats right, it was! Would be nice! 



> Originally Posted by *Magdalijena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh I'm sorry guys for the wrong info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It worked for me thought but I've never ordered anything from them so that might be it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

Great... it recognized that it was a combination. Damn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else get a spammy email from "www.tractenbergandco.com"? I received this email in my blog email (not the one I sub to SS with):

Hi there!

 

I recently saw your review on Birch Box and I wanted to make sure you knew about the latest and greatest sampling program to hit the market: Sample Society, the exclusive beauty sampling program introduced by the two biggest names in beauty: Beauty Bar, the luxury online beauty boutique, and Allure magazine!

 

Best,

Gizem

__

[SIZE=10pt]Each Sample Society mailing includes a deluxe-sized sample of product from the chicest makeup, fragrance, skincare, and hair care brands. These generously-sized testers are meant for more than just one use, so you can truly experience the products. Fans are already raving about the deluxe sizes of the products in the first delivery![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The first boxâ€”the March boxâ€”already shipped and included: *Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream* (1.6 oz), *Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*(.45 oz), *REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask* (15 ml), *Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen* (.14 oz) and *Oscar de la Renta Espirit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum Rollerball *[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt](.1 fl oz).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Who has time to sift through and test out the countless beauty products that launch every season? With each Sample Society delivery, you not only get the most coveted new products from Beauty Bar, but you also get an insert featuring original content and expert advice written by Allureâ€™s beauty insiders!* *[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]About Sample Society[/SIZE]*[SIZE=9pt]: In addition to monthly deliveries of carefully-curated, deluxe-sized samples, members also receive a special code for $15 off any $50 purchase on the Beauty Bar website (so long as the purchase includes an item from one of the kitâ€™s featured brands), which means the kit essentially pays for itself! Members also have access to insider information from leading beauty experts, because each monthly delivery includes a mini-magazine compiled by Allure editors as well. As a final bonus, members receive a one-year subscription to Allure.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]Gizem Ozcelik

Associate Account Executive

Tractenberg &amp; Co.

116 East 16th Street, 2nd Floor

New York, NY 10003

212.929.7979 x2247

www.tractenbergandco.com
No offense, it just kind of read as spam to me--unsolicited random email from a company I had to google? If they 'read my review' on Birchbox, they would have definitely known I'm already subbed to Sample Society because I reviewed them too. Looks like they just did a mass spam mail to anyone who reviews BB?

- - - -

Also.. good lord do my reviews sound that negative?? I posted a link to my review on some fb page for birchbox reviews, and some snarky troll told me she felt sorry I was so miserable lol.

"I just read your blog, and I feel so sorry for you. You sound so unhappy and miserable. I did find it amusing that you thought the Essie As Gold As It Gets was a good dupe for the Deborah Lippman you say you like so much, and yet you say you have no use for the Essie. Perhaps sample services arent your cup of tea?"
Is it weird to have no use for a polish when you already have a better dupe of it, or am I just crazy and miserable? Honestly, I don't see who would care enough to write rude things on a post for a fb page dedicated to birchbox reviews, from a teeny tiny personal blog.. but hey, there are just some weirdos out there I guess.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also.. good lord do my reviews sound that negative?? I posted a link to my review on some fb page for birchbox reviews, and some witch told me she felt sorry I was so miserable lol.
> 
> ...




Someone posted something similar to one of my posts back in February or March, can't recall which month or for which box (I think it was for The Look Bag). I'm sorry if the person is upset with my post but my posts are about me personal experience and thoughts. I think the person who posted that to you seems to be under the impression that bloggers should always be positive and personally I think bloggers should be honest.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Geez, what a jerk! It almost sounds like they took it personally lol. I prefer an honest blogger, and I like your blog a lot! I don't think it's morose or miserable.

FACT: People on the internet are buttheads. 
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get a spammy email from "www.tractenbergandco.com"? I received this email in my blog email (I have too many email accounts..):
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

wtf? Someone sounds miserable and unhappy, and it sure ain't you. LoL.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get a spammy email from "www.tractenbergandco.com"? I received this email in my blog email (not the one I sub to SS with):
> 
> ...


 I got the same one. I looked up the company that they listed and they are legit. But when I emailed back saying Ive been on the waitlist for Sample Society and have wanted to try it he replied back saying unfortunately they dont have boxes to send out, but if I wrote a review based on the press release he'd send goodies from other brands they represent. I politely emailed him back saying I dont feel comfortable reviewing a product Ive never tried.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Stacking codes is awesome! I just order a beauty blender, butter London polish, fekkai hair mask, some stila cosmetics, got the 3 samples for $10.60! Shut the front door! I'm so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made my first order on BeautyBar.com using the codes BBAFF, BBTWITTER, and BBSOCIETYMAR and I still received $40 off. Thanks for the heads up!



I feel kind of guilty, but I just did that as well. I ordered 2 Lavanilla lip glosses, Fekkai advanced clear rinse, Fekkai Advanced shea hair mask [the deluxe sample sized], Bliss high intensity hand cream [the smaller one], and then the 3 samples. My order came out to about $11.

I probably won't order again with the coupons like that, because I do feel like I abused the system by actually placing the order.


----------



## ahkae (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only let me place orders that were exactly of the samples and not any from the brand. =/


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm starting to be a little torn on this one.  The samples are very generous and from high end brands, but neither March or April's box has a "wow" item for me.  The $15 promo code is really my reason for staying.

Hoping next month they advance beyond skin/haircare or I might be done.  :-(


----------



## GinaM (Apr 3, 2012)

Just stacked the 3 codes and got my Baume de Rose for $18!!!!!!!!!!  Hell yes!!!!!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to be a little torn on this one.  The samples are very generous and from high end brands, but neither March or April's box has a "wow" item for me.  The $15 promo code is really my reason for staying.
> 
> Hoping next month they advance beyond skin/haircare or I might be done.  :-(



 This was the response I got back when I asked about makeup/nail polish samples in future boxes:

Good Afternoon, 

Thank you for your e-mail. Unfortunately we do not have any information of the exact items that will be included in the future boxes. However I am sure that we will be including both make up and nail polishes in the near future. I will also forward this e-mail as a suggestion to our beautybar team. We do apologize for any inconvenience. 

If you have any further questions, concerns or comments, feel free to contact us anytime by phone 1-888-696-0423 or via e-mail [email protected] We are here to assist you 24hours a day, 7 days a week!

Thank you for choosing Beautybar.com, we truly appreciate your business.

Ilona

Beautybar.com

Customer Care Representative/ Beauty Bar Expert


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Man not again! Something strange is going on with my box! It says that my box is being delivered today...in New Jersey! Uh oh...that is definitely not where I am haha. Does anyone else's say this?


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine says the same thing. I'm assuming it will deliver around the end of the week to my address in Missouri. Mine said something similar last month and made it here with no problem.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man not again! Something strange is going on with my box! It says that my box is being delivered today...in New Jersey! Uh oh...that is definitely not where I am haha. Does anyone else's say this?


----------



## lloronita (Apr 3, 2012)

My tracking also says

Location Date Local Time Activity Saddle Brook, NJ, United States 04/03/2012 4:00 A.M. Out For Delivery   04/03/2012 4:00 A.M. An exception in the sorting process has occurred.  UPS has taken corrective action. ...and I live in New Mexico.  So no telling when I will actually get it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

yep, same thing happened to me. I emailed them about it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, good to know i'm not the only one. I had major issues with mine last month and didn't get it until about 1.5 weeks after everyone (same with my sindulge account), I was afraid i'm starting to be unlucky with these boxes!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the products and the brands but so much skincare isn't what I want or need. I'm on skincare overload.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 3, 2012)

I logged in to check the status and mine says that too. My original delivery date was today but now it says the 10th. I wonder what happened, but I'm excited to get this box even moreso than last month's.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got a response to my email. They said the error will cause my shipment to be delayed by a day, so I can expect it next Tuesday. They gave me a 5.00 credit for the inconvenience. I will email back and let them know I had shipping issues last month as well, and I am not a happy customer right now. Although I love the samples, they need to get it together!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine was supposed to be here on the 9th but it just changed to the 6th! woo!! I dig that!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2012)

Skincare overload for sure 




 but I love the products too!  Makes me think I'm going to have cancel some subscriptions or I'll NEVER get through all this product (not to mention the ones I love and actually purchase full sizes).  

According to UPS, my box is "On Vehicle for Delivery Today!" 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the products and the brands but so much skincare isn't what I want or need. I'm on skincare overload.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

They e-mailed me back too saying my shipment will be delayed 4 days (till the 10th). But they didn't offer me a credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Lam (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried to stack codes BBTWITTER and BBAFF but the system said these codes aren't stackable. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Lam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to stack codes BBTWITTER and BBAFF but the system said these codes aren't stackable. Anyone has any idea?



I'm pretty sure they've just caught on, and have changed the way the codes work on their website.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, I have enough skin creams until 2020 because of all the boxes I sub to!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skincare overload for sure
> 
> ...


----------



## samplegal (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, I just received my April box and I DO live in New Jersey. Guess I was really close to all the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It came UPS.

The Oscar Blandi is tiiiiiiiny, though it says you only need a few drops. Hmmm, we'll see. I have a lion's mane head of hair. The rest of the sample are deluxe sized, no full sized this time, but still this box made me happy overall.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome! Can you post any pictures?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I just received my April box and I DO live in New Jersey. Guess I was really close to all the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It came UPS.
> 
> The Oscar Blandi is tiiiiiiiny, though it says you only need a few drops. Hmmm, we'll see. I have a lion's mane head of hair. The rest of the sample are deluxe sized, no full sized this time, but still this box made me happy overall.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! Can you post any pictures?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sure! Here's the box as it came:





Here are the products out of the packages:





I'm holding the Oscar Blandi to give you an idea of how small it is. It's kind of like that Jouer from Birchbox, if you recall.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no... Jouer samples from Birchbox are much, much smaller. It's insulting to think those samples were even sent out as samples! LOL Needless to say I'm still not over how tiny those samples from Jouer were.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 3, 2012)

I stacked BBSPRING BBTWITTER and the sample society one for $45 off the other day and then the dermalogica product that I put in my order was out of stock so They refunded all my money and credited my account a dollar. So i'm basically getting three philosophy shower gels for free.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

The BB JOuer lipgloss pissed me off, but I'm STILL eking out uses from the moisturizing tint. Then again, I only use it as a highlight on my brow bone for one of my "no make up" looks. LOL


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Oooh, I'm stealing this idea. That thing is too darn tiny to use all over the face as a moisturizing tint. 
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BB JOuer lipgloss pissed me off, but I'm STILL eking out uses from the moisturizing tint. Then again, I only use it as a highlight on my brow bone for one of my "no make up" looks. LOL


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, I'm stealing this idea. That thing is too darn tiny to use all over the face as a moisturizing tint.



I admit, I had smacked it on just to see if it would work as a primer but as pale as I am, it worked fine as a very nude eye shade. Just a PINCH of glow, you know?


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 3, 2012)

That's ingenious!  I put it on my face and looked, essentially, like I had eye shadow all over my face...and yet I still just thought, "ew, weird" --never thought of actually using it as an eyeshadow.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BB JOuer lipgloss pissed me off, but I'm STILL eking out uses from the moisturizing tint. Then again, I only use it as a highlight on my brow bone for one of my "no make up" looks. LOL


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 3, 2012)

My box arrived today too.  High value of samples (total for box is around $50.21) plus the $15 discount code.  Looking forward to the future nail/makeup samples in the future though!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I got that Oscar thing in my BB one time. It is pretty small!!


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 3, 2012)

I just received my box. Here are the size of the samples:

DDF Amplifying Elixir 0.5 oz

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 1.69 Fl oz

By Terry Creme De Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream .14oz

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer .17 oz

Oscar Blandi Hair serum .169 fl oz.SUBMIT


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

They all seem pretty small except for the Boscia and DDF.
 



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my box. Here are the size of the samples:
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, not regretting the cancellation all of a sudden.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 3, 2012)

.17 is so small for samples... Ugh was hoping the primer would be .25, that's what I consider to be more 'deluxe'. I more than made back the $15 with being able to stack 3 codes to get the 40 off, that was a crazy insane promo but I seriously doubt we will be able to do that every month. I will probably cancel this or beauty army next month and still keep my beloved BB lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any GWP's this month?


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any GWP's this month?



I always just search the phrase gift with purchase (so that it doesn't pull up all the gift sets), right before I order, because I get frustrated if I think there is a GWP and it's over (like happened with Philosophy last month)


----------



## lindalou3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the same size sample of the oscar blandi in a birchbox.  A little definitely goes a long way so the sample lasted awhile.  I love the product...it has a fantastic scent.  Can't wait to get my box.  Thanks for posting pics!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Sure! Here's the box as it came:





Here are the products out of the packages:





I'm holding the Oscar Blandi to give you an idea of how small it is. It's kind of like that Jouer from Birchbox, if you recall.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I had smacked it on just to see if it would work as a primer but as pale as I am, it worked fine as a very nude eye shade. Just a PINCH of glow, you know?


      Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh, I'm stealing this idea. That thing is too darn tiny to use all over the face as a moisturizing tint. 

I must have a freakishly small face. I got five full applications out of that tiny Jouer LMT. I loved it. I've also gotten several uses out of the lipgloss. Maybe I apply really lightly? I am irritated, however, with any lipgloss with that type of applicator. It is so sad to see half an inch of product that you will never get without doing something extreme.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I must have a freakishly small face. I got five full applications out of that tiny Jouer LMT. I loved it.



I wouldn't put my face in the "small" category (unfortunately!), but I also got several uses out of the Jouer. I liked it pretty well on those days when I didn't want to wear foundation. It gave me an awake glow but not enough coverage for my acne-prone skin, so I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I must have a freakishly small face. I got five full applications out of that tiny Jouer LMT. I loved it. I've also gotten several uses out of the lipgloss. Maybe I apply really lightly? I am irritated, however, with any lipgloss with that type of applicator. It is so sad to see half an inch of product that you will never get without doing something extreme.


 I agree! I still have the bottle of lipgloss but there is no way that I can get anymore out of it and its more than half full! What do you do to get the rest out?


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any GWP's this month?



http://www.beautybar.com/2011gwp

If you look under the huge banner on the homepage, there is a column of links on the left hand side that has a link to GWP's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I have the Oscar Blandi sample from my birchbox and there's no way I'm running out anytime soon. A little goes a REALLY long way!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish we could skip this one whenever we wanted to. I would like to do that, esp once Glossybox starts subscriptions.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 3, 2012)

the april and march code don't stack together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the april and march code don't stack together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Darn it! I was hoping they would. Even with a March brand and April brand in the cart?


----------



## ahkae (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it! I was hoping they would. Even with a March brand and April brand in the cart?



I tried that. It doesn't work.


----------



## allicatsimmons (Apr 3, 2012)

I cancelled after i opened this today. It is all skincare for the second time.

I contacted customer service because i wanted to return this box and there are no returns. "If you'd like, we can certainly unenroll you from the program but there are no refunds or returns for Sample Society shipments." - Customer Service. Sort of a polite f you. 

I would advise skipping this society if you want makeup items. If you want skincare I would recommend beautyfix, they let you choose your own samples and some are full size.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allicatsimmons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it did say no returns before you signed up.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I still have the bottle of lipgloss but there is no way that I can get anymore out of it and its more than half full! What do you do to get the rest out?


I threw away that lipgloss, but was the bottle too small for a narrow lipbrush to get in? My other thought would be to heat it until the gloss can run out, and put it in another container.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

I took the little stopper off the top. You can get the rest out, but it's pretty messy.

Just from looking at this month's box, I'm pretty happy I cancelled since I have no use for more skincare and nothing in this box is a must have for me. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I still have the bottle of lipgloss but there is no way that I can get anymore out of it and its more than half full! What do you do to get the rest out?


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 4, 2012)

It's hard to tell after only 2 months but it looks like Sample Society is gonna be mainly skincare-oriented, which is not going to be ok with all. Personally I'm happy since I'm always kinda resistant about buying expensive skincare, I don't know why but I don't have any problem with spending 40$ on face powder but when it comes to moisturizers...eh Plus I still did not found my HGs in many categories so I'm actually pretty pleased with this box. 

Anyway, mine is supposed to be here tomorrow and acc to trackin nr it's actually almost here. What's funny I ordered few things the same day that my box was shipped and they shipped my order via fedex and the box is shipped via ups, kinda funny. Also I was quite amazed by the super fast time of processing. I placed my order around 4:20 and at 4:52  (!!) I got an email that my order has been shipped ! I have NEVER seen such a quick service ! Good job beautybar !


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 4, 2012)

as long as my buddy is happy!!!  thats all i care about!  teeeheeee    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha for sure! Let's just say I've been having TOO much fun though, lol. I'm also interviewing for a promotion that would help me pay off this debt REALLY fast, so hopefully that will happen and I can be back in the land of going out too often and having too many beauty subs.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 4, 2012)

so far i am pretty happy with them.. even tho i am one to not be happy with too much skincare, i think they have very quality brands and the sizes are great..  the sizes are so good in my opinon, they could make cute lil gift bags to have for emergency gifts.....


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't even COUNT how many times my samples and makeup stash have saved the day when I needed an emergency gift or when someone I know just needed a little BOOST, ya know?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as long as my buddy is happy!!!  thats all i care about!  teeeheeee    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



hehe, thanks lady! I ended up getting the promotion I was talking about, which has resulted in a raise of much  more than the cost of my beaut subs a month, so I might resign up for things, though I still can't really justify the need for it, lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm guilty of the same griping, but I do get more uses out of the samples than I think.  I got the Juice Beauty serum (0.17 oz) in my March BB, and I've been using 2x/day for 2 weeks and still going strong!  Don't tell the subs though  




  I'll always want bigger samples given the choice!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know, I griped about how tiny that sample was and said/thought "how am I supposed to really try this, it's so small!" but I ended up getting like 4 full uses out of it and still had a tiny bit left to highlight my brow bone, and I don't have a tiny face by any means.  I was surprised and I learned not to gripe about size until I try it!
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

> hehe, thanks lady! I ended up getting the promotion I was talking about, which has resulted in a raise of much Â more than the cost of my beaut subs a month, so I might resign up for things, though I still can't really justify the need for it, lol.


 Congrats!! And I say do it. I've been known to be an enabler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess it might just be me, but I feel weird giving away these samples as a gift. How do you know they will like them? lol



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even COUNT how many times my samples and makeup stash have saved the day when I needed an emergency gift or when someone I know just needed a little BOOST, ya know?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, really, how do you know anyone will like ANY gift? lol. I give mine to my friends all the time, and they're always excited.  I usually just put a few various samples in a little gift bag with some chocolate and give them to people as a "pamper yourself" gift when they're having a hard time or stressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it might just be me, but I feel weird giving away these samples as a gift. How do you know they will like them? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a great idea!  I think I'll send my bestie a little care package this week!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, really, how do you know anyone will like ANY gift? lol. I give mine to my friends all the time, and they're always excited.  I usually just put a few various samples in a little gift bag with some chocolate and give them to people as a "pamper yourself" gift when they're having a hard time or stressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess for something like that it would be ok. Not to replace a real gift, but a nice extra 'just because' gift.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, really, how do you know anyone will like ANY gift? lol. I give mine to my friends all the time, and they're always excited.  I usually just put a few various samples in a little gift bag with some chocolate and give them to people as a "pamper yourself" gift when they're having a hard time or stressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm guilty of the same griping, but I do get more uses out of the samples than I think.  I got the Juice Beauty serum (0.17 oz) in my March BB, and I've been using 2x/day for 2 weeks and still going strong!  Don't tell the subs though
> ...


Yes, my tiny tube of Juice Beauty lasted forever. I have this Neutrogena eye cream that won't die, however...I've been thinking it's my last use of it for at least a week. Even the foil packets I usually get multiple uses.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for something like that it would be ok. Not to replace a real gift, but a nice extra 'just because' gift.


I think any of my friends would like the deluxe samples as gifts, except the one who doesn't do beauty unless I style her hair and put makeup on her.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it might just be me, but I feel weird giving away these samples as a gift. How do you know they will like them? lol


Well, I usually put in enough that at least ONE thing is gonna please them; it's sort of like how we makeup addicts are about the samplers, you know? We're willing to take a shot on something if we didn't pay full retail for it. Plus, I know my friends well enough to be able to make educated guesses on what they will or won't like--for example, one gal I'm tight with is willing to try ANYthing with glitter in it--and has LOVED some of the glitter stuff that I HATED.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for something like that it would be ok. Not to replace a real gift, but a nice extra 'just because' gift.


Mostly it's "just because" gifts, but like for a Christmas stocking or an Easter basket, you betcha!

(And when I have a full-sized product that I KNOW I won't use, it's usually relatively high-end, so when presented nicely, I don't feel bad about it at all.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe thats my problem, i dont usually know what ppl will like, except for maybe 2 or 3 friends and my sis, who will like anything, not picky at all.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samplegal (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, thanks lady! I ended up getting the promotion I was talking about, which has resulted in a raise of much  more than the cost of my beaut subs a month, so I might resign up for things, though I still can't really justify the need for it, lol.



Congratulations! 



  More make up for you!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats my problem, i dont usually know what ppl will like, except for maybe 2 or 3 friends and my sis, who will like anything, not picky at all.


 That's fair; I mean, I'm the kind of person who would BUY beauty products as gifts for my near and dear, so it's no biggie to me or to them if I didn't pay out of pocket for it. It's amazing how many subtle clues you can pick up on, to the point where some of them refuse to beauty shop with me because I ALWAYS find stuff they hadn't tried that they wind up loving. But everyone is different--I mean, I wouldn't package up a gift bag full of packets, but deluxes or full-sizes? Heck YES


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just got my box. God, this rose cream smells good! But these samples are overwhelmingly small. I know some of the things are REALLY expensive, so it adds up to be worth more than the $15, but it's still somewhat disappointing. The fact that the biggest one is just a cleanser is kind of a downer, too. Cleansers tend to be one of the cheapest skincare items, and I have enough of them stocked up in my house already to wash my face for the next few years. I don't know if I can justify keeping this sub.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry that happened to you too. It's just so random--we're talking about makeup, not politics or anything that would attract angry trolls. But I agree, reviews should be honest first and foremost.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone posted something similar to one of my posts back in February or March, can't recall which month or for which box (I think it was for The Look Bag). I'm sorry if the person is upset with my post but my posts are about me personal experience and thoughts. I think the person who posted that to you seems to be under the impression that bloggers should always be positive and personally I think bloggers should be honest.


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> wtf? Someone sounds miserable and unhappy, and it sure ain't you. LoL.


 I know, it's like I insulted her child instead of a subscription service! Thanks for your kind words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Geez, what a jerk! It almost sounds like they took it personally lol.


 Random question, is it bad to put face makeup on directly after using a microfoliant or skin peel? I used the dermalogica on my nose earlier and it was fine, but yesterday I applied it to my whole face and used liquid foundation a few minutes after. my cheeks almost immediately broke out into some small bumps, so I'm wondering if maybe the microexfoliant opened my pores and the liquid foundation clogged them up?


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question, is it bad to put face makeup on directly after using a microfoliant or skin peel? I used the dermalogica on my nose earlier and it was fine, but yesterday I applied it to my whole face and used liquid foundation a few minutes after. my cheeks almost immediately broke out into some small bumps, so I'm wondering if maybe the microexfoliant opened my pores and the liquid foundation clogged them up?


I'd wait a little longer than a few minutes, honestly.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry that happened to you too. It's just so random--we're talking about makeup, not politics or anything that would attract angry trolls. But I agree, reviews should be honest first and foremost.
> 
> ...


 I only use the Microfoliant at night, so that my skin has time to "recover" before foundation. I wait a while between the Microfoliant and my nighttime moisturizer, also. I have never had bad reactions that way.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 4, 2012)

After a peel or microbrasion you will want to use a moisturizer of some sort and allow that to soak in for several minutes. Wait at least an hour before applying any makeup.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 4, 2012)

that is an awesome idea... i feel like i should sign up for a 3rd bb subscription now just to horde the extra samples for when xmas time or other stuff comes along at the office and a few of these deluxe samples will go a long way--- hmmm



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even COUNT how many times my samples and makeup stash have saved the day when I needed an emergency gift or when someone I know just needed a little BOOST, ya know?


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that is an awesome idea... i feel like i should sign up for a 3rd bb subscription now just to horde the extra samples for when xmas time or other stuff comes along at the office and a few of these deluxe samples will go a long way--- hmmm


If you're going to do it for gifting purposes, I'd recommend using multiple services, so that you get a slightly wider range of stuff and fewer dupes. Then again, dupes might make it easier to part with 'em. Caveat emptor!


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my first post here, though I've been reading the forums for a while. 

I thought this month's Sample Society box was pretty decent. I wasn't super wowed by any of the products because I've seen them before, but I'm still going to stay subscribed for another month. I think last month's box definitely had bigger samples, but it was the first month, so I'm sure they wanted to impress. Like everyone else, I hope to see more makeup/nail polish, but I'm glad a received skincare items I will actually use.

*Boscia cleanser*: nice size sample. I love this brand and have used some of their other cleansers, so I think this will be good. I used it last night and this morning and liked it.

*Oscar Blandi Jasmine Serum:* I really like Oscar Blandi products and have some other treatments from the jasmine line that I really like, so I'm excited to try this. It smells so good! The sample size is tiiiiny, but you really don't use that much when you use a serum (and my hair is really fine), so I think this sample will last at least a few months. My only gripe is that I have so many hair oil/serum samples from sub services!

*Murads Hybrids Primer*: kind of a makeup-y item I guess. I have super oily skin and was hoping to get the Peter Thomas Roth mattifying gel in last month's Teen Vogue BB, but got the blotting papers, so I'll give this a go. I thought it looked kind of dark at first but the color blends and matches.

*DDF Amplifier*: I was kind of surprised at how watery it was, but according to reviews on Sephora that's the normal consistency. It smells a little funky, but that faded fast. I used it last night and my skin looked smoother and brighter today. It's pricey, so I probably won't buy the full size, but I can see this sample lasting a long time as well since you only need a few drops for your whole face.

*By Terry Rose Cream*: This is kind of a dud for me. 6ml is kind of a small sample, especially compared to last month, though I do appreciate the inclusion of an expensive brand that I wouldn't normally try. I really want to like this because I've heard great things about it, but I think it smells terrible! I really don't like rosy/floral scents, and it smelled so strong coming out of the tube that I don't think I'd be able to put this on at night without setting off my allergies. I'll probably trade this since it seems like other people really like it.

I hope there are more stackable codes this month. Last month I got a LaVanilla perfume and Fekkai hair mask for ~$25 by stacking the March code and I think the spring one. Of course today I saw an extra $10 off your first order from Beauty Bar in my spam folder that I could have used too! hmmph!


----------



## jreule (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello all!

I am new here and a member of the Sample Society. Can someone help me with how they are stacking the 3 codes? I am trying to purchase the dermatologica and one other filler for $10, and it will not let me use the BBAFF and BBTWITTER together. It will only let me use one per order. I see that a lot of people we able to stack all 3??

Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jreule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. It seems to be random whether their computer system catches it or not. I was able to stack two, but never three. I tried different combinations.


----------



## jreule (Apr 4, 2012)

At least I know someone else was unable as well. I was able to get the dermatologica (which I LOVE!!!) and some makeup brush cleanser (which I needed), plus the dermatologica sample plus 3 other samples for $20. Very good deal!

I cannot wait for my next box. I know a picture was posted. I wonder if it included any full sized products. I do not mind all of the cleansers. I am such a lotion and cleanser fanatic!


----------



## jreule (Apr 4, 2012)

I personally do any peels or abrasion to my face in the evening. It removes any make up I may have missed. And then I put on a nice layer of night lotion to hydrate my skin.

The dermalogica is amazing. The best foliant I have used in a LONG time!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got my box in today and I hate to say it but I'm kind of happy I canceled. The only thing I was relatively happy about was the primer, but even then I have a million and 1 of them. Time to save some money lol


----------



## snllama (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question, is it bad to put face makeup on directly after using a microfoliant or skin peel? I used the dermalogica on my nose earlier and it was fine, but yesterday I applied it to my whole face and used liquid foundation a few minutes after. my cheeks almost immediately broke out into some small bumps, so I'm wondering if maybe the microexfoliant opened my pores and the liquid foundation clogged them up?



I use the dermalogica microfoliant every few days in the shower. Just make sure you TONE your skin after you exfoliate. Toning will help close up your pores again and ensure that your skin doesnt get irritated. Even just a cotton ball with lemon juice will work. Then I would moisturize. I never have time to sit for 30 minutes, so I use a light weight moisturizer that soaks up in 5-10 minutes. Plus, using a primer will help create a barrier between your skin and makeup and hold in the moisture.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 5, 2012)

good to know, thanks! I had my senior photos that day and randomly decided to use the microfoliant--I wasn't thinking :/. now they're probably going to blur the heck out of my skin. it's normal now, but I've learned my lesson: don't change my normal makeup/skincare routine right before something you want to look nice to!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a peel or microbrasion you will want to use a moisturizer of some sort and allow that to soak in for several minutes. Wait at least an hour before applying any makeup.


 I've never tried that, thanks for the advice! I'm so clueless when it comes to skincare lol.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the dermalogica microfoliant every few days in the shower. Just make sure you TONE your skin after you exfoliate. Toning will help close up your pores again and ensure that your skin doesnt get irritated. Even just a cotton ball with lemon juice will work. Then I would moisturize. I never have time to sit for 30 minutes, so I use a light weight moisturizer that soaks up in 5-10 minutes. Plus, using a primer will help create a barrier between your skin and makeup and hold in the moisture.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jreule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> ...



 I used BBAFF, BBTWITTER and BBSOCIETYAPR in the gift code box.  Just enter each one and hit apply after each and it should work.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried stacking codes and it wouldnt let me. I guess they caught on, since I was able to stack codes on 2 orders. O well, I have my SS code for April and one that came with my last order and 15.00 of credits, so thats 45.00 anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will more than likely order the Dermalogica and brush cleaner just gotta add one more thing from the brands this month. Does anyone like Oscar Blandi shampoo?


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried stacking codes and it wouldnt let me. I guess they caught on, since I was able to stack codes on 2 orders. O well, I have my SS code for April and one that came with my last order and 15.00 of credits, so thats 45.00 anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will more than likely order the Dermalogica and brush cleaner just gotta add one more thing from the brands this month. Does anyone like Oscar Blandi shampoo?



I tried stacking the March and April codes (and I think some other people did too) and It didn't work. I think you are only allowed to stack 3 codes (BBAFF, BBTWITTER and a sample society code) if it's your very first order from them. When I tried to do it I got an error message along the lines of "someone in your household has already used this promotion."


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 5, 2012)

It was my first order, and I couldn't even stack 2.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

Me neither. Is it petty to feel ripped off? Myself and many others couldn't get the same benefits that other members did?
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was my first order, and I couldn't even stack 2.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope, not petty. I wouldn't mind if it had been a glitch that they fixed, but since some people can get it and others can't, I'm disappointed.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 5, 2012)

No, I was able to stack codes on 2 March orders. I also used the March SS code twice, and when I tried to use it a 3rd time they said its a one time use code... obviously it WASNT before... so yea



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

> Me neither. Is it petty to feel ripped off? Myself and many others couldn't get the same benefits that other members did?
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 I would be very disappointed to not be able to stack at least two codes for at least one order..


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 5, 2012)

So now I have to pick something from the April brands so I can use the April code.. and I dont want anything from those brands. I would even get Boscia blotting papers but I just got some from Birchbox...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 5, 2012)

I was also able to stack 2 codes on an order in March as well, but some of the newer codes (like BBTWITTER) are for first time customers, so you wouldn't be able to use it at all if you placed an order in March. What I was saying was that stacking the march and april sample society codes didn't work even with brands from both months in the cart. 
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I was able to stack codes on 2 March orders. I also used the March SS code twice, and when I tried to use it a 3rd time they said its a one time use code... obviously it WASNT before... so yea


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 5, 2012)

For anyone who happens to cancel, make sure you keep an eye on your bank statement, just in case.

I canceled on March 29th and the site indicated that I had been credited for the April box.  I checked my bank statement, and I had not been credited, but HAD been charged $15 on April 2nd (despite the fact that my account says it's canceled).  Customer Service said the first credit somehow hadn't completely processed, but that they're re-issuing credit today.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys newbie here..

This was my first and last box with sample society. I just didn't need anymore skincare products. I got plenty from beauty fix besides my skin is very sensitive. Anyway I only came out of lurk mode to say to those who had an issue with the codes that it may have something to do with what browser you're using.. Just a guess because I had no issue stacking codes I got 40 dollars off my first order and got what I really wanted lol. I used google chrome btw Firefox didn't work so easily maybe those of us who had no issues could compare idk. Anyway I'd also like to thank you all. Seeing all of the feedback has really helped me with my decisions. I'm officially addicted. Are there meetings for this?? LOL


----------



## jreule (Apr 6, 2012)

I could only get 2 codes to stack, and I WAS using Firefox. I should have tried Chrome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jreule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could only get 2 codes to stack, and I WAS using Firefox. I should have tried Chrome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The idea itself seems a bit far fetched but that's the way it worked out for me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm using chrome and it wouldn't let me stack any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could only stack 2 last month


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 6, 2012)

*I just signed up for this box. I get mine on may 1st or about that time. I hope it is worth it, since this is my first beauty box subscription. I'm nervous now.]*


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just signed up for this box. I get mine on may 1st or about that time. I hope it is worth it, since this is my first beauty box subscription. I'm nervous now.]*


 This is one of the better ones. Their shipping is quick and the samples so far tend to be larger than some other companies may provide. Beauty Bar has some of the best customer service I have ever run into, anywhere, and I have never been unhappy with them or their products. However, I'm with several others here who will say that if you want makeup, Sample Society may not be the best option. So far SS seems to be more about skincare, but we're only on our second boxes--things may change!
 

I have come to the conclusion that none of the subs is going to be makeup-heavy, and that if I'm lucky each of mine will have a makeup component every other month or every three months. I think it's because cleansers and primers are probably the cheapest to make and package so they're good teasers into any full line. (For my part I will erupt volcanically if I get one more eye makeup remover from anyone. I'm swimming in the stuff--Lancome and Estee Lauder give it away with nearly every GWP and I must have almost 20 bottles of floating around my house!)


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree that this is one of the better subs, and if you use the 15.00 SS code for a purchase, its like the box was free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 6, 2012)

I canceled even before I got my first box because I'm getting full up on skincare samples for now, and I wanted to save a little money while I'm gone over the summer, but dang! This box is great!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ugh, something from that box broke my skin out. I tried all them last night. My skin is very tempermental. Now I have to go to a banquet with bumpy skin. Note to self: stick with my current routine!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 6, 2012)

i was surprised they would put that runny ddf in a tube like that..  i opened it and tons ran out..

 



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! This is my first post here, though I've been reading the forums for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 6, 2012)

Right? It seems weird that it's in a tube (I think the full size is in a pump type bottle). What I've been doing is holding it upside down and then just tilting it a little bit so a few drops run out, I don't even squeeze it or else it would just go everywhere. It doesn't smell the best though, kind of like an old orange that you left sitting out for too long. 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was surprised they would put that runny ddf in a tube like that..  i opened it and tons ran out..


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, something from that box broke my skin out. I tried all them last night. My skin is very tempermental. Now I have to go to a banquet with bumpy skin. Note to self: stick with my current routine!



I think my skin would break out, too, if I tried them all in one night.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think my skin would break out, too, if I tried them all in one night.



lol, my thoughts too.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 6, 2012)

So I am having issues with shipping THIS month as well.. and seeing how I probably wont be able to stack codes anymore and that even if I do use the code, I will need to buy a skincare item (which I dont really need) I am considering canceling this sub.. I will try the April products and then decide if I will keep it, but if May box is nothing but skincare, it will need to go.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree that it was silly to completely revamp my skincare routine in a night (cautionary tale for others). I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt that you didn't mean it in a snotty way.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my thoughts too.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Terry Rose Cream...of course! I would never spend that much money on a cream but I may have to splurge for this. : If there is anyone who doesn't like or want theirs (doubtful) send it my way lol..


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm supposed to get my box on Monday but I may be interested in trading it. I HATE the smell of roses, so if it smells like rose i'll probably want to get rid of it!
 



> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Terry Rose Cream...of course! I would never spend that much money on a cream but I may have to splurge for this. : If there is anyone who doesn't like or want theirs (doubtful) send it my way lol..


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 7, 2012)

I've never been a fan of floral scents, but this scent is actually really pleasant imo.. its not a strong rose scent at all.. but if you find you don't like it I'd gladly take it off your hands! Let me know if you're interested in trading when you get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get my box on Monday but I may be interested in trading it. I HATE the smell of roses, so if it smells like rose i'll probably want to get rid of it!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I ended up cancelling this sub today.  While I LOVE the products, it is my most expensive sub and mostly skincare, which I am accumulating a ton of through all of my subs.  I'm keeping Birchbox, MyGlam, The Look Bag and Beauty Box 5 because I have them on on yearly subscriptions so they are only $8-$9 a month.  Therefore, it's hard for me to justify the $15, especially if I don't use the monthly $15 coupon.  Hopefully I don't regret it after seeing May's box....


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that it was silly to completely revamp my skincare routine in a night (cautionary tale for others). I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt that you didn't mean it in a snotty way.


No snottiness intended. I was feeling sympathy, actually. I constantly have to remind myself not to try out all of my samples as soon as I get them. My goal is a week of consistent use with a few products, but my rule is at least a full day in between. But the samples are so exciting, I want to play!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah okay, I completely agree. Sometimes we have to learn the hard way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No snottiness intended. I was feeling sympathy, actually. I constantly have to remind myself not to try out all of my samples as soon as I get them. My goal is a week of consistent use with a few products, but my rule is at least a full day in between. But the samples are so exciting, I want to play!


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 8, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree that it was silly to completely revamp my skincare routine in a night (cautionary tale for others). I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt that you didn't mean it in a snotty way.

haha I just did the same thing like a couple days ago. I changed up my routine and my skin temporarily broke out:

Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had my senior photos that day and randomly decided to use the microfoliant--I wasn't thinking :/. now they're probably going to blur the heck out of my skin. it's normal now, but I've learned my lesson: don't change my normal makeup/skincare routine right before something you want to look nice to!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried the DDF skin stuff last night, and it stung really badly, and smelled totally disgusting! There is absolutely no way I would ever buy a full size of that stuff. Ugh.

Plus it's soooo watery that it's annoying to use. It's just barely more viscous than water, which is not helpful when it comes in a tube that's meant to dispense a lotion.

The Rose lotion was really nice. I generally don't like rose scented things, but I was surprised by this. It wasn't greasy and while it smells like roses, it's a tea rose scent and it was not super super strong.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

Someone told me that you break out from things because they're working.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 9, 2012)

I heard the same thing. That whole "it gets better before it gets worse" argument sucks. lol Better to just try a new product. 
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone told me that you break out from things because they're working.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

For me, personally, it has been true before! NOT ALWAYS.  But I have found that some products do break me out at first because they're really clearing out my pores - that happened to me with black soap, and my skin is starting to look better than ever before.
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard the same thing. That whole "it gets better before it gets worse" argument sucks. lol Better to just try a new product.
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone told me that you break out from things because they're working.



I think this is often true.  I found if I break out from a new product and exfoliate gently the break out clears right up.  Except for the deep ones, though I don't think product brings those out for me as much as hormones.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my box a few days ago. I'm back and forth about that DDF stuff. We'll see after a few more days of use. It has great reviews on Sephora. I'm so thankful I read what you ladies had to say about it, though! I made sure to really shake it previous to opening it (hoping to thicken it up somehow, lol), and I opened it very carefully. It worked! The serum didn't come flowing out like water, yaaay!

But I gotta say, things turned out as I feared... I'm in love with the rose cream! 




 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I have to quit obsessing over beauty products that cost $100 or more. 



 It smells JUST LIKE my fave shampoo/conditioner/deep conditioner I order from Japan. I also love rose water sprays, use a rose toner, a Japanese rose bath powder, and love the old perfume Tea Rose, so yeah, I knew I was a goner. I'm in loooooves.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I love it too. I used it under my eyes even though I bought another Skyn eye pen last month and it was awesome so it will be an under eye only for me (on those really bad, Haven't slept in 36 hours days) so I can hopefully get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

Woohoo! My box just came in the mail!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am actually pretty excited to try the Murad primer. I hope I like it so I can add it to my list of things to buy this month.

would you let me know what you think of it?

I dont get my box until Wed.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! My box just came in the mail!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 9, 2012)

I am really liking the primer.  I don't wear foundation or tinted moisturizer so I think this helps balance out my skintone without a "make-up" feel.  Usually I just use concealer is certain spots, it is helping with that.

I want to bathe in the rose moisturizer.  Bathe.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, it seems a lot of ppl really like that product. I am excited to try that one too now





Quote:

Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am really liking the primer.  I don't wear foundation or tinted moisturizer so I think this helps balance out my skintone without a "make-up" feel.  Usually I just use concealer is certain spots, it is helping with that.

I want to bathe in the rose moisturizer.  Bathe.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

Getting my makeup on right now and put on the primer, whoa, didn't realize it was tinted! LOL. I have the bronzing boost product too (from MyGlam). Between these two products I'm going to be super bronzy today.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I added the DDF and Rose creme to my trade list (in the birchbox/samples trading thread).

I'm pretty unimpressed with this box...I may also put my primer up for trade too. Not sure yet. To cancel or not to cancel...hmmmm


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

what didnt you like about those items? Just interested.. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested, I added the DDF and Rose creme to my trade list (in the birchbox/samples trading thread).
> 
> I'm pretty unimpressed with this box...I may also put my primer up for trade too. Not sure yet. To cancel or not to cancel...hmmmm


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I really can't stand the smell of flowers (it reminds me of allergies!) so I don't even want to touch the rose cream haha. The items just don't seem like they fit anything i'm looking for, i'm not looking for anti-aging things. But I am looking forward to the cleanser and the hair product. I have tan/olive skin so i'm not sure how the primer will look on me...



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what didnt you like about those items? Just interested..


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

The one thing I am afraid of in the primer is the salicylic acid. I just noticed that ingredient today. That stuff dries my face out so bad. I hardly ever get pimples, dont have acne so it may not work for me. But Ima give it a go and hope for the best. My face is dry only in the winter, in the summer its combination. So hopefully my face wont freak out when I put it on. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really can't stand the smell of flowers (it reminds me of allergies!) so I don't even want to touch the rose cream haha. The items just don't seem like they fit anything i'm looking for, i'm not looking for anti-aging things. But I am looking forward to the cleanser and the hair product. I have tan/olive skin so i'm not sure how the primer will look on me...
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm the exact same way, that's also what's keeping me from trying it.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one thing I am afraid of in the primer is the salicylic acid. I just noticed that ingredient today. That stuff dries my face out so bad. I hardly ever get pimples, dont have acne so it may not work for me. But Ima give it a go and hope for the best. My face is dry only in the winter, in the summer its combination. So hopefully my face wont freak out when I put it on.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 9, 2012)

I loved everything in the last box and this one completely fell flat. I'm gifting the whole box to a friend. I'm keeping SS for 1 more month then I'll decide if it is on the chopping block.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

The Murad primer totally made my skin orange. I was a mini oompa lol


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the primer.  The face wash is pretty good too.  The other items I don't plan on using though.  I'm giving it one more month too.  The $15 coupon also earns major points with me.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Tried the cleanser last night. It made my face feel very clean - even a bit tight and dry. Wore the rose cream overnight. My face felt amazing as soon as I put it on, but now that I've woken up, it just feels pretty normal. Interested to see how I like the other stuff, and I already know I love the Oscar Blandi. I got it in a Birchbox once and used almost all of it!


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah anti-acne stuff isn't meant for my skin either, and I don't really know anyone with acne well enough to give it away.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one thing I am afraid of in the primer is the salicylic acid. I just noticed that ingredient today. That stuff dries my face out so bad. I hardly ever get pimples, dont have acne so it may not work for me.



just got my box this morning (well, as usual the mailman left it out all night while it was raining). the samples are smaller than I had imagined, but that rose cream made my skin feel amazing for a little while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. totally wasn't expecting the DDF to have the consistency of water, so it dripped everywhere when I opened it. haven't tried the cleanser, but I'm trying to work through the one I received from MyGlam. I'm surprised we got another oil-based shining product again, hopefully they'll change it up in terms of hair care next month? I have two other hair oils from BB lurking around in my samples drawer.

I'm pretty satisfied with this box because I'm actually trying out new stuff, but my only concern is I just don't know how many months of skincare samples I need.


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think someone else had this problem, but the DDF stung like crazy and my skin was still not happy the next day. Don't think I'll be using that one a second time. I'm liking the Murad primer, although it is a little drying. Happy with the Boscia cleanser. Does anyone else think it smells like an Aveda spa? The Oscar Blandi is good stuff, as expected. Haven't tried the Rose Creme yet...just got Philosophy Hope in a Jar so I'm still trying that out before I try any other moisturizers. Overall I'm happy with this month's box. Still need to make a decision as to which two subscriptions to keep between BB, SS and MyGlam.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone posted that Sample Society society said they plan to include makeup and polish in the upcoming months... I'm sticking around to get that $15 off coupon when that happens. I've bought the most full sized items from them *sigh* BeautyBar.com is just too good


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

Beauty Bar and Beauty Fix are horrible... on the pocket book. lol Right now Beauty Bar's Sample Society is #2 on my list of favorite monthly boxes and Beauty Fix is my #1 quarterly. Still nothing beats Birchbox for me. lol Beauty Army slipped again to my #3 monthly spot but it fluctuates each month simply because of the contents.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

I was very happy to receive my first Sample Society box yesterday. My skin doesn't like acne products anymore, so I put the primer on my trade list as well as the hair oil. I am still content with my box. I thought the packaging was very nice, the shipping was fast, and the samples fit my expectations.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

My Beauty Bar Sample Society box came today.


----------



## sky595 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone else had this problem, but the DDF stung like crazy and my skin was still not happy the next day. Don't think I'll be using that one a second time. I'm liking the Murad primer, although it is a little drying. Happy with the Boscia cleanser. Does anyone else think it smells like an Aveda spa? The Oscar Blandi is good stuff, as expected. Haven't tried the Rose Creme yet...just got Philosophy Hope in a Jar so I'm still trying that out before I try any other moisturizers. Overall I'm happy with this month's box. Still need to make a decision as to which two subscriptions to keep between BB, SS and MyGlam.



The DDF also really made my skin sting. I didn't change anything in my normal routine besides use that instead of my normal serum. It especially stung the delicate skin underneath my eyes for the entire following day....it just felt tender and irritated. My skin is sensitive, but not overly so that it prevents me from trying new products. Not sure I'll continue using it in the future, but that's GREAT NEWS in terms of saving money this month lol.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 11, 2012)

After reviewing my April Sample Box, I've decided to cancel. The company hasn't done anything wrong but I feel I am getting more bang for my buck out of Birchbox and Beauty Army.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have any craazy reactions to the products in this box? yesterday I tried the DDF and rose cream, and my face felt a sensitive, nothing horrible. I just woke up with the most painful, embarrassing rash I've had in years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I can't remember the last time my face broke out this bad. It literally looks like my face just broke out in hives. I'm prone to eczema, so flareups like this usually last foreverrr. I hope it's that DDF stuff and not the rose cream!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally getting my box today. I am not particularly looking forward to anything thats in ther anymore. Bummer.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

My skin isn't particularly sensitive so I'm having great success with that DDF stuff. I'm starting to notice my skin is definitely brighter after use. I've been washing my face with the Boscia wash, using the DDF after, and following it (about 10 minutes later) with the CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture + Barrier Repair Skin Treatment I got from Beauty Army, the last 3 mornings. That Boscia wash leaves my skin squeaky clean, but a bit dry, not that fond of it. I'll keep on with the DDF for a bit and funny enough my fave thing in this routine is the CellCeuticals from BA. Such a great basic, yet deep, moisturizer!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you find that using the DDF after the Boscia makes your face less dry/more moisturized?
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My skin isn't particularly sensitive so I'm having great success with that DDF stuff. I'm starting to notice my skin is definitely brighter after use. I've been washing my face with the Boscia wash, using the DDF after, and following it (about 10 minutes later) with the CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture + Barrier Repair Skin Treatment I got from Beauty Army, the last 3 mornings. That Boscia wash leaves my skin squeaky clean, but a bit dry, not that fond of it. I'll keep on with the DDF for a bit and funny enough my fave thing in this routine is the CellCeuticals from BA. Such a great basic, yet deep, moisturizer!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you find that using the DDF after the Boscia makes your face less dry/more moisturized?


Only a little bit, but I definitely need a good weight moisturizer after using both products. I wait 5 to 10 minutes after the DDF before putting on my moisturizer. For reference my skin is combination dry (more dry than oily) during the winter, yet combination oily during the summer. My skin isn't super sensitive. I do get a bit of adult acne here and there now in my early thirties, which drives me crazy, because I had ZERO pimples during my teen years and early twenties.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine too. I will take your advice and use my Juice Beauty moisturizer after those 2 and skip the Murad primer.

Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope it works out for you! The DDF stuff has pretty good reviews on Sephora. I guess we never know how something is going to be until we try it.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 11, 2012)

ME! But My whole face was bumpy. I had an important banquet that day too, I was so upset. I think it was the rose cream but I've reverted back to my original skincare routine. 
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have any craazy reactions to the products in this box? yesterday I tried the DDF and rose cream, and my face felt a sensitive, nothing horrible. I just woke up with the most painful, embarrassing rash I've had in years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I can't remember the last time my face broke out this bad. It literally looks like my face just broke out in hives. I'm prone to eczema, so flareups like this usually last foreverrr. I hope it's that DDF stuff and not the rose cream!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think I have sensitive skin but when I put on the DDF, my face felt like it was burning so I cleaned it off.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

I just posted my review/first impressions on my blog - I've added up the total value of the box to be just over $50. That DDF sample alone is worth $18ish.

http://bit.ly/HCtydp


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

They have skyn iceland on hautelook today, including the eye pen from last month for 12 dollars.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 11, 2012)

I have used the ddf before from a sephora vib sampler and like it but I like Borghese Curaforte slightly better. After I wash my face at night time, I put a few drops of the ddf, a squirt of O.H. truth Serum and a drop or two of Tarte Maracuja oil or Philosophy... Um.. Something I can't remember, maybe Hope is not enough.,. It has a dropper bottle. Anyway, I mix it all in the palm of my hand and then apply.. Then serum if using any and then moisturize. I did not lot like using it int the morning.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have skyn iceland on hautelook today, including the eye pen from last month for 12 dollars.


  Am I the only one that hasn't seemed to notice a difference from the eye pen?  Maybe my dark circles are just too prominent.....


----------



## sky595 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't seemed to notice a difference from the eye pen?  Maybe my dark circles are just too prominent.....


You're not. It did absolutely nothing for me, to the point where I starting thinking I was doing something wrong after hearing so many people rave about it lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't seemed to notice a difference from the eye pen?  Maybe my dark circles are just too prominent.....


 It only helps red puffy for me (aka hangover eyes), but I don't suffer from dark circles so I'm not a good comparison. (Though I'm pretty sure this is because I drink a lot of water, use an argan based around eye serum, and sleep a lot.)


----------



## Souly (Apr 11, 2012)

The pen hasn't worked for me either. But I don't have dark circles under my eyes, I have wrinkles


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the pen, it has reduced the fine lines, puffiness and under eye circles for me. I am sold and will prob purchase it when I need another one. 

On another note, got my box today, so I am going to try out the Boscia and DDF tonight. Wish me luck lol


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the pen, it has reduced the fine lines, puffiness and under eye circles for me. I am sold and will prob purchase it when I need another one.
> 
> On another note, got my box today, so I am going to try out the Boscia and DDF tonight. Wish me luck lol


The Boscia is so nice, I really love it. Be careful when you open the DDF since it's so watery! I've been using it everyday since I got the box and my skin looks a little brighter and is a little smoother.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Boscia is so nice, I really love it. Be careful when you open the DDF since it's so watery! I've been using it everyday since I got the box and my skin looks a little brighter and is a little smoother.



I find that I'm liking the Boscia gel too, it makes my oily skin feel really clean!


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 12, 2012)

Use the DDF sparingly! I'm pretty sure that's what I reacted to, since I used the rose cream the day before and was fine. my face feels like sandpaper now lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note, got my box today, so I am going to try out the Boscia and DDF tonight. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 12, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade my DDF for your Murad primer let me know. Once I see what's in my BB and MyGlam I'll update my whole trade list on the BB swap thread, but I know the primer isn't working for everyone and the DDF isn't for me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats hilarious that you say that because it did sting my face, a few minutes after I *slathered* it on. Made my face a little red, but as soon as I put on my moisturizer it calmed down, and this morning it was fine. Next time I wont use as much. I am pretty sure thats what my skin reacted to. Also.. I really liked the Boscia! I like it better than Origins Checks and Balances. Yes, you read that right. Many ppl have raved aboutthe Origins C&amp;B when BB sent the sample out, so I bought a full size..and I hated it, even sent it back to BB. (I ordered it from the website without trying it-bad move)



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use the DDF sparingly! I'm pretty sure that's what I reacted to, since I used the rose cream the day before and was fine. my face feels like sandpaper now lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## emeline (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been using the DDF serum for a few days now, and my skin is reacting horribly to it! By the time I put my foundation on, all these dry skin patches are so apparent it looks like I'm recovering from a really bad sunburn! Has this happened to anyone else? I really wanted to love this product but I can't stand the smell or what it's doing to my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a By Terry cream they would trade? I would also like a Murad Primer.

I have a whole bunch of things I could trade for these, off the top of my head I have:

Essie As Gold as it Gets  -fullsize

Julep Charlotte -fullsize

Orofliuido sample- brand new

Alterna Kendi Oil Mist 1 oz - brand new

DDF amplifying elixir -used once

Kate Spade Twirl perfume -brand new

Please PM me if interested, I also have other things just let me know what you prefer- skincare,hair,nail polish etc


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the DDF serum for a few days now, and my skin is reacting horribly to it! By the time I put my foundation on, all these dry skin patches are so apparent it looks like I'm recovering from a really bad sunburn! Has this happened to anyone else? I really wanted to love this product but I can't stand the smell or what it's doing to my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It sounds like it's actually clearing your face up. I would give it a little longer. Really good products often make your skin peel, sort of like a detox. Just be sure to moisturize for the rest of the trial of the product!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 13, 2012)

> Does anyone have a By Terry cream they would trade? I would also like a Murad Primer.
> 
> I have a whole bunch of things I could trade for these, off the top of my head I have:
> 
> ...


 Do you have any Juice Beauty Blemish clearing serum?? I did use mine once though, I squeezed a little onto the back of my clean hand before I applied.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 13, 2012)

I will trade the Murad Primer with you for the Orofluido if you want---



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a By Terry cream they would trade? I would also like a Murad Primer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 13, 2012)

*I'm sorry if anyone else has asked this question, but it is simply impossible for me to read through all of these pages of posts. lol.

Has anyone received their Allure magazine yet?  I opted to receive it, but have not got a magazine issue yet, and I'm a bit worried since it has been over 2 months now...and they usually say give 6-8 weeks before your first issue arrives, right?
=/
I was really looking forward to getting the magazine, too. lol.*


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

messaging you now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will trade the Murad Primer with you for the Orofluido if you want---
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually opted NOT to get and now I mysteriously received a free subscription to "Fitness" magazine and for the first one last week...haha oh well. I like Fitness better anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm sorry if anyone else has asked this question, but it is simply impossible for me to read through all of these pages of posts. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## azurekitty (Apr 14, 2012)

I emailed BeautyBar.com Customer Care about the Allure magazine. They responded very quickly, within 5 minutes.

"I hope you are enjoying your Sample Society samples. I am sorry that you have not received the Allure magazine as of yet. I am going to give you the contact information Conde Nast who is in charge of the magazine. Their phone number is 1-800-678-1825. They should be able to give you a better understanding on what is going on with the magazine. Sorry I could not be of more assistance.

If you have any further questions, comments, suggestions or concerns, please feel free to contact our friendly Customer Care team by phone (toll-free, 1-862-243-3187) or by email ([email protected]).  We're here to help you out 24 hours a day 7 days a week!! Take care.

Andres
Customer Care Team
BeautyBar.com"


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually opted NOT to get and now I mysteriously received a free subscription to "Fitness" magazine and for the first one last week...haha oh well. I like Fitness better anyway.



I mysteriously started getting fitness too, lol.


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually opted NOT to get and now I mysteriously received a free subscription to "Fitness" magazine and for the first one last week...haha oh well. I like Fitness better anyway.



Was it from DermStore.com? I believe Fitness subscriptions were being added on to their orders around the time of the MyGlam coupons.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember reading that our subscription starts in May.
 



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm sorry if anyone else has asked this question, but it is simply impossible for me to read through all of these pages of posts. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are having redness and even rashes it is due to the Niacin (B3 vitamin) in the DDF Elixir. Niacin is known to cause a flushing effect of the skin (capillaries reacting) and if it's too much for you, it can cause rash. So maybe using less will help.I know this from first trying B3 vitamins and I totally reacted to it... I can smell the Niacin in the DDF elixir when I open it. I believe this helps liven up your complexion though, so at least you kinda know it's working. If it's really bad and bothering you, I would stop as some people are more sensitive to it. Here is a link that will help you understand what the Niacin flush is all about. http://www.niacinflush.net/



> Thats hilarious that you say that because it did sting my face, a few minutes after I *slathered* it on. Made my face a little red, but as soon as I put on my moisturizer it calmed down, and this morning it was fine. Next time I wont use as much. I am pretty sure thats what my skin reacted to. Also.. I really liked the Boscia! I like it better than Origins Checks and Balances. Yes, you read that right. Many ppl have raved aboutthe Origins C&amp;B when BB sent the sample out, so I bought a full size..and I hated it, even sent it back to BB. (I ordered it from the website without trying it-bad move)
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope! I've never ordered from dermstore nor do I have a My Glam sub. I have no idea where it came from...I guess I just assumed it was from SS since the first one said May on it (they always send mags a month in advance) and said my subscription ends in May 2013
 



> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Was it from DermStore.com? I believe Fitness subscriptions were being added on to their orders around the time of the MyGlam coupons.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 14, 2012)

ELF also gave away subscriptions, I opted out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

> ELF also gave away subscriptions, I opted out.


 Ohhh that's probably how I got it! I didn't see anything about it when I ordered from them lats month but that would make sense.


----------



## emeline (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never heard that before! But I don't think I can take any more days of severe skin peeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like it's actually clearing your face up. I would give it a little longer. Really good products often make your skin peel, sort of like a detox. Just be sure to moisturize for the rest of the trial of the product!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Apr 15, 2012)

So listen to this!! I went to go sign up...get all the way to the submit page (entered my cc info and everything) then at the top it says "due to increased volume we are not taking subscriptions at this time" So i was bummed! I left the page up and about 15 minutes later i go back to it out of bordem and just clicked submit like 5 times AND IT WENT THROUGH! LOL what the world???


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So listen to this!! I went to go sign up...get all the way to the submit page (entered my cc info and everything) then at the top it says "due to increased volume we are not taking subscriptions at this time" So i was bummed! I left the page up and about 15 minutes later i go back to it out of bordem and just clicked submit like 5 times AND IT WENT THROUGH! LOL what the world???


That is how it went when I signed up. Perseverance! I was so excited until I thought about Glossybox opening up soon. I will get over Glossybox and be happy with what I have, though. (At least until my end-of-year bonus...)


----------



## sillylilly05 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol! i didn't even think about glossy box opening up soon! How much is their subscription?


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know about the other person, but I just broke out into rashy hives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. my skin just feels like sandpaper now, so I'm not sure if/when it'll to start feeling _better_ than before I tried this stuff.

was this product even supposed to be a peel? *"strengthens the skin's moisture barrier by up to 50%. . . improves hydration and transforms the skin's appearance."* the name itself "amplifying elixir" is vague in and of itself.



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It sounds like it's actually clearing your face up. I would give it a little longer. Really good products often make your skin peel, sort of like a detox. Just be sure to moisturize for the rest of the trial of the product!


 wiki says the niacin flush lasts 15-30 minutes--it was a little sensitive/itchy the night I put it on, but in the morning as soon as I took a shower I broke out in hives. wonder if it reacts to water in any way?


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 16, 2012)

> lol! i didn't even think about glossy box opening up soon! How much is their subscription?


 I can't verify it, but I read $21/month. There is a thread on here, check for Glossybox USA.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 16, 2012)

> I don't know about the other person, but I just broke out into rashy hives . my skin just feels like sandpaper now, so I'm not sure if/when it'll to start feeling _better_ than before I tried this stuff. guess it was the niacin?
> 
> was this product even supposed to be a peel? *"strengthens the skin's moisture barrier by up to 50%. . . improves hydration and transforms the skin's appearance."* the name itself "amplifying elixir" is vague in and of itself, so I don't really know what it is :/.
> 
> ...


 Ouch! I haven't used mine yet. Perhaps you could e-mail DDF to see what they say. Hives does sound like some kind of allergic reaction, whereas peeling could be just a really strong product. Either way, I would understand if you ladies stop using it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! i didn't even think about glossy box opening up soon! How much is their subscription?



$21


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 16, 2012)

So there are no more codes that can be stacked with the BBSOCIETYAPR are there?  Bummer, I was thinking about ordering the By Terry....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> So there are no more codes that can be stacked with the BBSOCIETYAPR are there?  Bummer, I was thinking about ordering the By Terry....


 I have a 15 off 75 purchase that came with a purchase I made from them that should be stackable because its a unique code. PM me if you want it. I'll have to send it once I get home from work though...and find it, haha.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a 15 off 75 purchase that came with a purchase I made from them that should be stackable because its a unique code. PM me if you want it. I'll have to send it once I get home from work though...and find it, haha.



I would love it!  Thanks!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have read people getting rashes after the niacin flush. Though I'm not positive if it's due to strength or allergy to product. Actually looks like it is due to an allergic reaction: http://www.livestrong.com/article/456746-side-effects-of-niacin-rash/


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been using the DDF Elixir for a week (2 x day) and haven't had an adverse reaction but my skin is fairly oily and I've been moisturizing within 1 minute of applying. But it seems this product is causing many people problems. Wonder if there was a bad batch out there as it seems to get decent reviews on Sephora.

As for the person who had peeling... I don't think that should have happened. Not with this type of product that is to increase your moisture barrier. I reached out and chatted with the live DDF rep and they said it should not have caused peeling. But everyone's skin is different.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about the other person, but I just broke out into rashy hives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. my skin just feels like sandpaper now, so I'm not sure if/when it'll to start feeling _better_ than before I tried this stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm also having great success with the DDF even though my skin is currently combination-dry. The very first time I used it I had that crazy flush, but it went away after moisturizer. Now I have zero reaction and my skin looks brighter with every use.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Is this subscription mostly hair and skin care stuff ? :/ I want to try but I also want beauty products


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Nessax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is this subscription mostly hair and skin care stuff ? :/ I want to try but I also want beauty products
So far it's been hair care and skin care:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

Somewhere upthread someone mentioned that CS told them there were to be more makeup items coming. We will see.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 16, 2012)

those are still some great products , thank you so much i just subscribed !! will be getting my first box shipped may 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait supper excited!!


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I started freaking out earlier because the BBTWITTER code is expired and none of the codes seemed to be stacking, so I e-mailed customer service and they told me that codes are stackable (so there is no need to worry about them taking away that ability), but BBTWITTER is expired =(
They offered to give me a $25 credit though...which I thought was awesome...lol.  They also emailed me back within 2 hours...that is some amazing customer service!!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I started freaking out earlier because the BBTWITTER code is expired and none of the codes seemed to be stacking, so I e-mailed customer service and they told me that codes are stackable (so there is no need to worry about them taking away that ability), but BBTWITTER is expired =(
> 
> They offered to give me a $25 credit though...which I thought was awesome...lol.  They also emailed me back within 2 hours...that is some amazing customer service!!



Glad to hear they will still allow stacking.  Maybe they will come out with another code before my April box code expires.  I just need more than $15 off to justify the By Terry considering how many skin care products I have laying around.......


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

All I have is 30.00 to stack on a 75.00 order... still debating on using it. I tried the PTR foundation and I love it so I may get that and something from this months brands to make the order 75.00 ... still debating on what to do.. I could also use my 300 BB points and purchase a foundation from their shop.. has anyone tried the Smashbox foundation? Any thoughts?


----------



## emeline (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol that person would be me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The peeling has went away (thank god). I think my skin peeled because I was using too much of the product (since it comes out so runny). I started using a very small amount and now my skin is back to normal! I still can't stand the smell of it though.. reminds me of onions for some reason lol
 



> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the DDF Elixir for a week (2 x day) and haven't had an adverse reaction but my skin is fairly oily and I've been moisturizing within 1 minute of applying. But it seems this product is causing many people problems. Wonder if there was a bad batch out there as it seems to get decent reviews on Sephora.
> 
> As for the person who had peeling... I don't think that should have happened. Not with this type of product that is to increase your moisture barrier. I reached out and chatted with the live DDF rep and they said it should not have caused peeling. But everyone's skin is different.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just used the DDF for the second time since I got it and I notice no redness/flush/tingles at all. My skin seems fine with it. I am interested to see if I see any brightening results from continued use. Since thats what it claims to do.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol that person would be me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The peeling has went away (thank god). I think my skin peeled because I was using too much of the product (since it comes out so runny). I started using a very small amount and now my skin is back to normal! I still can't stand the smell of it though.. reminds me of onions for some reason lol




Glad the peeling went away. It just seemed to be an odd reaction for a "moisture" treatment type of product. The smell is soooo stinky. I' hold my breath when applying and then sniff something pleasant (like the cookie scented candle next to the sink)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm sorry if anyone else has asked this question, but it is simply impossible for me to read through all of these pages of posts. lol.*
> 
> ...



 Nope.  I contacted CS last month and they didn't know when it was going to be sent.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

I barely just subscribed to this, my first box ships 5/1. Is there any way to know what we are to expect? Clues or anything? LOL guess I'm just impatient..


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont know about clues but I am hoping for a liptick / nail polish this time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

A lipstick would be awesome!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont know about clues but I am hoping for a liptick / nail polish this time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the peeling went away. It just seemed to be an odd reaction for a "moisture" treatment type of product. The smell is soooo stinky. I' hold my breath when applying and then sniff something pleasant (like the cookie scented candle next to the sink)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think the product is dud for me. I haven't felt any more moisturized than normal and I've been using it for over 2 weeks. :/ I like your scented candle idea! lol


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think the product is dud for me. I haven't felt any more moisturized than normal and I've been using it for over 2 weeks. :/ I like your scented candle idea! lol


 I agree that I"m not seeing noticeable difference in my skin. It feels nice going on, but my skin doesn't seem more moisturized than normal.  Perhaps this would be good for the dryer winter months. Or maybe its because I have oily skin


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone notice the garlic-y smell to the DDF product? I notice it on my hands, otherwise I've enjoyed it and had no reaction. Not really enjoying the rose cream, as it reminds me of my grandma! I've enjoyed my April box with them. Does anyone know if they're going to send out customized boxes or just one type fits all? Seems like everyone is getting the same stuff.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linda Hoare* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice the garlic-y smell to the DDF product? I notice it on my hands, otherwise I've enjoyed it and had no reaction. Not really enjoying the rose cream, as it reminds me of my grandma! I've enjoyed my April box with them. Does anyone know if they're going to send out customized boxes or just one type fits all? Seems like everyone is getting the same stuff.


 I was totally thinking the same thing. Besides the Niacin smell, it totally smells like garlic. I have to wash my hands after I apply it as it's so stinky.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am in love with the Murad primer. I have been using it for almost 2 weeks now and my face is no longer shiny by lunchtime (!). I will be purchasing this, it is not harsh on my skin like I thought it was going to be. Perhaps in the winter I wont be able to use it, but so far I am having no dryness issues at all. Very happy they included this item in this month's boxes!


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 20, 2012)

I received my first issue of Allure in the mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

Now I wish I would have said I wanted a subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first issue of Allure in the mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first issue of Allure in the mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo! Maybe that means one is waiting for me when I get home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 20, 2012)

Exciting! I can't wait to receive mine



> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first issue of Allure in the mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Lam (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone tried to purchase items recently using promo codes? The ones I know of that still work at present are BBSOCIETYMAR and BBSOCIETYAPR. Any other suggestions - ideally stackable ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks


----------



## emeline (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with the Murad primer. I have been using it for almost 2 weeks now and my face is no longer shiny by lunchtime (!). I will be purchasing this, it is not harsh on my skin like I thought it was going to be. Perhaps in the winter I wont be able to use it, but so far I am having no dryness issues at all. Very happy they included this item in this month's boxes!


 Me too! It's the best primer I've ever tried! I can't wait to finally use my code on something lol And I find that it does a great job of minimizing the appearance of my pores *yay*


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 21, 2012)

uuugh! my Boscia leaked out all over my bathroom drawer laster night!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So listen to this!! I went to go sign up...get all the way to the submit page (entered my cc info and everything) then at the top it says "due to increased volume we are not taking subscriptions at this time" So i was bummed! I left the page up and about 15 minutes later i go back to it out of bordem and just clicked submit like 5 times AND IT WENT THROUGH! LOL what the world???


 I had a similar experience.  I just happened to check one day and saw that subscriptions were open again, so I decided to go for it.  I got all the way to entering my CC info, clicked submit, and got the no-more-signups message.  Okay, fine, put me back on the waiting list, even though I was already on there but did not receive any notice that subs were open.  But then!  They tried to charge my debit card, which would have been fine, except it was my PayPal debit card, and I had used the money I had been planning on using for Sample Society for something else since the sub didn't go through, so the CC transaction was declined.  The customer service rep I talked to said that they just run cards to verify that they're valid, but my signup didn't go through (she didn't check my account, so I thought this must have been something they had received a lot of calls about, and this was what was already determined was the case for everyone else in that same situation).  

Then they tried to run it again, so I changed my card on my account just in case they were trying to run it to actually ship me something next month -- and then I noticed that my dashboard indicated that they were sending me something that week (maybe even that day), so I called CS again, and it turned out that my subscription had actually gone through even though I got the sorry-we're-all-full notice.  My box arrived about a week after he said it would, but no big deal since those things happen.  I'm a Birchbox Streamlite veteran.  As long as it shows up eventually and in one piece, I'm happy, although it would have been nice if it had been sent via USPS in a box that would fit in my mailbox (it arrived on a very rainy Portland day, and there's not really any place for UPS to leave packages protected from the elements at my apartment).

Side note, on the magazine subscription:  I know I opted in for it, but the second CS rep noticed that my account said I had opted out.  He fixed that for me, although I'm still waiting for the first issue (magazines usually seem to take a month or two for the first issue to arrive, though, so I'm holding off on inquiring on the status until the summer because it seems like that should be plenty of time for it to start up).


----------



## azurekitty (Apr 22, 2012)

I recieved my Allure also.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2012)

I got my magazine yesterday.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 24, 2012)

Too funny - I just got my first Allure too!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 24, 2012)

I got my magazine yesterday.  I guess I never buy magazines anymore but was surprised at how many samples they had in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

I got mine too..along with my random copies of health and fitness, I have a lot of magazines to read, lol.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 24, 2012)

I received my first Sample Society box in April. I'm wondering if I will be getting Allure later than everyone here?


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't remember if I said I didn't want one. Logged in to try and see but couldn't find anything! Anyone know where I can find out&gt;?


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

In order to "Opt Out" of getting the Allure, you had to fill out a form (paper form, not online), and mail it to the magazine people along with your receipt ("Proof of Qualifying Service") in Fresno, CA, within 30 days of subbing to Sample Society.

So most likely, if you don't remember opting out, you're gonna get the Allure.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In order to "Opt Out" of getting the Allure, you had to fill out a form (paper form, not online), and mail it to the magazine people along with your receipt ("Proof of Qualifying Service") in Fresno, CA, within 30 days of subbing to Sample Society.
> 
> So most likely, if you don't remember opting out, you're gonna get the Allure.


 Whewww OK




 thanks!


----------



## sky595 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In order to "Opt Out" of getting the Allure, you had to fill out a form (paper form, not online), and mail it to the magazine people along with your receipt ("Proof of Qualifying Service") in Fresno, CA, within 30 days of subbing to Sample Society.
> 
> So most likely, if you don't remember opting out, you're gonna get the Allure.


 I saw this too before subscribing in the FAQs, but I'm fairly certain that upon checkout with my subscription, there was a box that could be checked/unchecked in order to receive the magazine. I didn't particularly want it, so I made sure to uncheck the box about receiving it. I have not received the magazine, so I assume my request was received.

So, its possible if you accidentally unchecked that box, you may not receive it.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 24, 2012)

That was to receive a refund on the magazine, or something along those lines. Opting out would have involved unchecking the "yes! please send me a complementary 1-year subscription to Allure", or something like that lol.



> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In order to "Opt Out" of getting the Allure, you had to fill out a form (paper form, not online), and mail it to the magazine people along with your receipt ("Proof of Qualifying Service") in Fresno, CA, within 30 days of subbing to Sample Society.
> 
> So most likely, if you don't remember opting out, you're gonna get the Allure.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was to receive a refund on the magazine, or something along those lines. Opting out would have involved unchecking the "yes! please send me a complementary 1-year subscription to Allure", or something like that lol.


 You're right. I must have unchecked that box because Sample Society confirmed that my account wasn't reflecting the free subscription to the magazine. Their customer service however, is superb as they've added it to my account so that I can receive it.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 25, 2012)

Just curious how many people are going to stick with SS if we keep getting boxes full of skincare and hair samples and no makeup. I am all for the hair samples but my skin is so sensitive that I can't really use the skincare stuff so it just gets passed on.  If we can get the $15 off and stack a bunch of codes then great but if not then I am not sure I can keep justifying the $15 a month.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sticking with it. So far I've loved pretty much everything they've sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And with the 15 coupon code, it does pay for itself if you love the products. Do wish coupon codes were stackable again, but I would love to see what May has in store before I make a for-sure judgment on the service.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious how many people are going to stick with SS if we keep getting boxes full of skincare and hair samples and no makeup. I am all for the hair samples but my skin is so sensitive that I can't really use the skincare stuff so it just gets passed on.  If we can get the $15 off and stack a bunch of codes then great but if not then I am not sure I can keep justifying the $15 a month.


 I don't know how long I will, but I am happy right now.  I think once I get bored buying items from their store is when it will lose value to me.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2012)

Honestly, I'm probably *more* likely to stick with it if it's all skincare.  I can't wear alcohol-based perfume, the makeup colors that are usually sent out in sample boxes are typically all wrong for me (Irish washerwoman do not need bronzer!), my hair is too short (and I'm too lazy) to deal with styling products, plus I seem to be on a skincare kick right now, in large part because my skin is changing (one part age, one part working in a modern skyscraper instead of a small historical four-story building.  Happily, it doesn't seem as sensitive as it used to be, so I actually *can* try all of the samples!), and I'm trying to figure out what I should be using on it now, and samples mean I don't have to deal with the cosmetic counter ladies.  

(Also, that Boscia cleansing gel?  Now lives in my desk at work along with several moisturizers from Birchbox.  Some coworkers go on smoke breaks to calm down.  I wash my face and moisturize.  I have a feeling my habit is probably healthier than theirs.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am sticking with it for May but I do not know how much longer. As soon as Glossybox opens subscriptions (who knows when that will be) I will be canceling this one. I wont have 2 BB accounts, this one AND Glossybox. Its just too many samples. I have been very happy with the samples.. I loved the rose cream and the murad primer in this months box &amp; the daily microfoliant, the eye cream and fekkai cream in the first box. I used the March code twice, and will be using this months code as well. So far so good. I just think Glossybox will be more worth my money. At least I am hoping it will be!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 25, 2012)

The next box ships in less than a week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone have any spoilers?


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm definitely keeping this one for now.

I've loved the eye pen and the Fekkai Glossing cream. The Murad primer works great. Getting Oscar Blandi oil was pretty sweet too.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I ended up canceling a few days ago, it's not worth $15 for me since I didn't use the code this last month and didn't use a single product from the box!!

Plus I wanted to use that $15 towards my Littleblackbag purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably be kicking myself if I find out there's tons of makeup in May's box tho haha. But that's okay because I have too much makeup right now anyway


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone know when they will bill?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know when they will bill?


 when they ship. So probably you will be charged Monday.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> when they ship. So probably you will be charged Monday.


 Thanks! I would love to know of any spoilers...... hard to believe there haven't been ANY leaks!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 26, 2012)

The May advice guide is up

https://www.beautybar.com/Images/SampleSociety/AllureExpert/201205/advice01.jpg

just change the advice number to 02,03,04 and 05 to see them all.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The May advice guide is up
> 
> ...


 based on that, I'm reactivating lol.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone know if it is possible to stack the March and April codes?


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The May advice guide is up
> 
> ...


 I am stoked!

Based on that, I'm speculating:

1 Hair protectant

2 Moisturizer/Lotion

3 Mineral Makeup

4 Perfume

5 Mascara


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I think May's box is going to be good!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Woohoo, so glad I'm sticking with it! This actually made me squeal in delight after the horrific day I've had.


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

Why am I still on the waitlist!!!

I get Allure from some deal either the Dermstore or F21 and I love the magazine! I loved all the dermatology info this issue! I learned how to help cover up some god awful scars that I have. It wasn't perfect, but I never thought about doing the trick they taught. (The tip on keloid/raise scars). And all those little samples this month was awesome. 

I want the box, wah.

eta: Just went to the site and was able to sign up! So what was the point of the waitlist?

GAH! Halfway through putting in my info, the website goes offline for maintenance. Someone doesn't want my money...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a pending charge for this sub on my account. Hopefully no shipping issues this month and I get mine in a reasonable time frame. Crossing fingers!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 27, 2012)

My account has already been charged and it was this same time last month as well.  It's fine but I wish they would charge once they actually ship like they say they do on their site.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Allure gave Jouer Moisture Tint their best in beauty seal.. so maybe that will be included this month? (thinking about the second card that mentions moisturized skin) I hope so because I am planning on buying the tint in golden either from BB or BeautyBar this month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

It should just be a hold on your account...if they didn't run the card before they shipped your card could decline...


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why am I still on the waitlist!!!
> 
> ...


 hopefully you get un-waitlisted soon, lovie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I loved this month's allure too! It reinforced my fear of the sun, that's for sure! From now on, it's self-tanner for me if I want color. Otherwise, I'm happy being NW20 all year round - less foundation for me to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Charged today. EXCITED to see if we get some makeup this month.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 27, 2012)

I got charged today!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know when they will bill?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Beauty Bar tried to charge my card today which I found odd since my previous ones were closer to the 1st (which is next week). As a result it "bounced" since I'm in the middle of transferring money from my bank account to my PayPal Visa.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

I"m still glad I canceled, even though the box looks good this next month. I have way too much of all that stuff right now! I need to use up some before I get any more haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was able to order. I think the waitlist was fake. It seems like subscriptions are 100% open right now, but they arent advertising it.

So far Im really impressed with their CS. I am a current Allure member and wasnt sure if my sub would be extended, so I initially didnt take the offer cause Id rather get the rebate than 2 of the same magazines. But once the girl cleared up that Id be extending my sub for another year she quickly added my name to the subscription list! All within hours of my initial email!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 28, 2012)

I received my first issue of Allure today, and I saw the Sample Society ad with a list of the beauty brands that they may be sampling from.  So far, they've sent samples from 10 of the 18 brands so it leads me to think that we'll likely be getting samples from the other brands.

These could all be for the May box based on the earlier guesses.  I wonder if they're going to start to change it up a bit so that we don't all receive the same samples:   Caudalie--moisturizer/lotion? Alterna--hair stuff Borghese--mascara (they're know for that, right?) Colorescience--the mineral makeup  Bond No. 9--Not a big perfume girl but would be excited for this Stila--mascara? Jane Iredale--this could also be the mineral makeup Phyto--hair stuff


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 28, 2012)

Or it could be May and June? I think it's better not to change it up. Birchbox box value controversies, anyone?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'd probably prefer that too (I'm usually pretty happy with my BB until I start checking out the boxes I DIDN'T get 




), but I couldn't rule out any of them from the May box based on what we think might be coming.  



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or it could be May and June? I think it's better not to change it up. Birchbox box value controversies, anyone?


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty surprised there's going to be makeup! if that's the case, I think I'll probably drop myglam--I thought the last bag was great, but I realized I always give most of the stuff to my sister lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am excited for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it can only get better. I really like that they give out real deluxe sizes.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 28, 2012)

If the colorscience item is that stupid travel puff that birchbox sent out in February I will be seriously disappointed!
I wonder if the mineral makeup is going to be a color or some type of setting powder. Since they send they send the same box to all subscribers, I don't know how they would handle all of their subscribers' different skintones.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i think borghese is mostly known for their skincare products actually. at least that's what I know them for.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the colorscience item is that stupid travel puff that birchbox sent out in February I will be seriously disappointed!
> I wonder if the mineral makeup is going to be a color or some type of setting powder. Since they send they send the same box to all subscribers, I don't know how they would handle all of their subscribers' different skintones.


 I'm thinking it might be some sort of bronzer that way they can satisfy more people without having to know their skin tone.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope its foundation. They have stated online since the 1st box that they hope to start customizing the boxes, and they have our beauty profile online. I have no use for bronzer so I hope thats not what it is. 

On another note, I spoke with CS and you are not able to stack the monthly codes. So if you want to use both April and May you need to place 2 orders.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope its foundation. They have stated online since the 1st box that they hope to start customizing the boxes, and they have our beauty profile online. I have no use for bronzer so I hope thats not what it is.


 Me too, I'm white as a ghost so bronzers look ridiculous on me. I would think they'd be making a big stink over starting to send out customized boxes though, which makes me think it's something more universal like a setting powder or highlighter or something along those lines. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## emeline (Apr 28, 2012)

The advice sneak peek definitely hints at the possibility of awesome-ness! 





For those of you who signed up after March's box - have you received your Allure magazine yet? Still waiting for mine!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 29, 2012)

My account was charged on the 27th. I checked the ship date it says the box will ship on May 4th, a friday! I'm excited for this box, it is my first sample society box. I hope there is wonderful goodies in it!


----------



## emeline (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The May advice guide is up
> 
> ...


 So after peeking at this a few times, I changed '201205' to '201206' just to see what would happen... and June's advice guide is up too! I didn't think it would be up so far in advance but yay? lol

For June, looks like we're getting a lip product, fragrance, curling spray (I hope not - I am completely content with my straight hair!), eye cream, and some sort of acne treatment cream by the sound of page 5

https://www.beautybar.com/Images/SampleSociety/AllureExpert/201206/advice05.jpg

I tried for July but it 404ed


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it's up because May is only four weeks.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

my account says my box arrive by Tuesday! I haven't gotten a shipping email, so we'll see, last month the date changed a few times before I actually got the box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 30, 2012)

i was charged the 27th and it says mine will ship the 1st....  *fingers crossed*


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The May advice guide is up
> 
> ...


 I canceled last month but June's sounds interesting to me.. I would love some sort of beachy spray for my hair and a maybe a lip plumper (better not be that Jouer tiny lip sample hahahha) or gloss. Hopefully I can subscribe again soon.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Woohoo!! May and June both look promising.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad I reactivated my account, I'll be sticking around through June at least.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Allure gave Jouer Moisture Tint their best in beauty seal.. so maybe that will be included this month? (thinking about the second card that mentions moisturized skin) I hope so because I am planning on buying the tint in golden either from BB or BeautyBar this month.


 I just hope it's a bigger one than Birchbox had a few months ago. The tube was barely longer than a postage stamp. Some people were getting great results, and more use, by turning it into a brow highlighter. It's a great product, but the Birchbox sample might only have been big enough for two full-face uses.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is BeautyBar and from the boxes they have sent out so far they seem to send out REAL deluxe sizes, not BB sized samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, I just remember the backlash from those two drops of moisturizer everyone got!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

I am absolutely loving the deluxe sample sizes. I really enjoyed the Boscia cleanser and am going to have to purchase that when I run out of my sample! I also liked the elixer, but really don't want to pay that much for it! lol


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 30, 2012)

I appreciate the deluxe sample sizes and don't mind paying $5-6 more per month to get them (Sample Society vs Birchbox).  I think most forum members would rather pay a few more dollars a month to get, say, a 'container-type' deluxe sample vs sample packets...Sample packets are pretty inconvenient. I'm actually using the Packets at home on the weekends and taking the Deluxe-sized ones with me, since once you open those packets they can get kinda messy and most sample packets only have enough for 1-2 applications anyways.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I appreciate the deluxe sample sizes and don't mind paying $5-6 more per month to get them (Sample Society vs Birchbox).  I think most forum members would rather pay a few more dollars a month to get, say, a 'container-type' deluxe sample vs sample packets...Sample packets are pretty inconvenient. I'm actually using the Packets at home on the weekends and taking the Deluxe-sized ones with me, since once you open those packets they can get kinda messy and most sample packets only have enough for 1-2 applications anyways.


 I agree, the packets are much messier and more difficult to use. You don't necessarily see any changes, good or bad, with only a one to two use sample packet. Deluxe samples are much, much better. I like BB for the make up and nail polishes and SS for the skin care products.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Yay it's the 1st!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

My May box order status says 'shipped' now so I expect an email notification shortly. Yey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (May 1, 2012)

My box is "In Process" and the Estimated Delivery is Thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I appreciate the deluxe sample sizes and don't mind paying $5-6 more per month to get them (Sample Society vs Birchbox).  I think most forum members would rather pay a few more dollars a month to get, say, a 'container-type' deluxe sample vs sample packets...Sample packets are pretty inconvenient. I'm actually using the Packets at home on the weekends and taking the Deluxe-sized ones with me, since once you open those packets they can get kinda messy and most sample packets only have enough for 1-2 applications anyways.


 The packets are a big fat pain. I take them with me to the gym just so I don't have to shove as much into my bag--our lockers are pretty small! I agree that I would rather pay more and get a slightly bigger product. Plus there is something kind of cheap-looking about the packets that seems not to be worth the $10 or whatever. Some things I have to use more than once to be certain I won't get a nasty reaction, or my husband won't be allergic to me afterward.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I hope they get that Murad primer in before the April coupon expires, I want to get it so bad, seems like everyone else loved it too!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they get that Murad primer in before the April coupon expires, I want to get it so bad, seems like everyone else loved it too!!


 I love it so much. I got it at the Dermstore with a coupon for $25.00 off a $50.00 order.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

The one from MyGlam? I used that one long time ago and another one LOL I just wish they had it in stock. I actually use it as a foundation all together. I only wear that kind of stuff to cover up the redness in my cheeks and it's great!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it so much. I got it at the Dermstore with a coupon for $25.00 off a $50.00 order.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one from MyGlam? I used that one long time ago and another one LOL I just wish they had it in stock. I actually use it as a foundation all together. I only wear that kind of stuff to cover up the redness in my cheeks and it's great!!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

This is what the UPS website is showing.. there must be nothing in the box! I hope not!






Shipped/Billed On: 05/01/2012 Type: Package Weight: 0.10 lb


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I don't even have a tracking number yet ):



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what the UPS website is showing.. there must be nothing in the box! I hope not!
> 
> ...


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what the UPS website is showing.. there must be nothing in the box! I hope not!
> 
> ...


My tracking shows the same weight. I checked My Dashboard and it already shows what products are in my box.


----------



## duckygirl (May 1, 2012)

mine is still showing last months...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

Mine too ): I don't think it changes until you actually get the tracking number.



> Originally Posted by *duckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is still showing last months...


----------



## duckygirl (May 1, 2012)

On the Beauty Bar website it says its shipped but I didn't get my email here. I'm so impatient, I want all my boxes now!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My tracking shows the same weight. I checked My Dashboard and it already shows what products are in my box.


 Tell us!! IN a spoiler alert of course.


----------



## azurekitty (May 1, 2012)

*Alterna* UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide Deluxe Sample-0.3oz.     


*Bond No. 9 New York* Bon Bon Samples

*Colorescience Pro* SPF 20 Travel Puff Deluxe Sample                  

*StriVectin* SD Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks &amp; Wrinkles Deluxe Sample

*Stila Cosmetics* Forever Your Curl Mascara, Deluxe Sample


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

Look... Am really excited.. but I haven't got a notice for shipment or anything yet... Off to check my dashboard!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

My dashboard show April's box and says my next box ships in June?! What does that mean?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Alterna* UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide Deluxe Sample-0.3oz.
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My dashboard show April's box and says my next box ships in June?! What does that mean?


 check Order History under My Account, there should have been an order placed on April 27th.. click on it to see the status


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tell us!! IN a spoiler alert of course.


 azurekitty beat me to it. =P

My box contains the same items.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

Lol..whew just did and it says I should receive it Wednesday, 5/2.. I didn't receive a tracking # yet. Although last time it took 10 days, since I'm a WA gal. Am excited.. is it ridiculous I get so giddy over these subs? I really loved the Boscia cleanser and wonder if I should purchase through Beauty Bar or BB... I can get it cheaper on BB, but am looking for another code to stack on top of my Beauty Bar one, so I can get something else on my wishlist, plus the samples with every purchase. Has anyone purchased any items from SS and if so, what kind of samples did they receive with their purchases?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

Mine says I should get it on Friday, but I think I will get it Saturday, it usually takes 4 days to get to TX. 

I have ordered a few times from BeautyBar and I have gotten these samples:








 ​ *Alterna* Alterna UV+ Color Trio Sample Packette

[*] 
[*] 

 





 ​ *Boscia* Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration Sample Packet

[*] 
[*] 

 





 ​  ​ *Caudalie* Caudalie Gentle Buffing Cream Sampl









 ​ *Issey Miyake* Issey Miyake Florale Eau de Toilette Sample


 





 ​ *Kate Somerville* Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment Sample


 





 *Murad* Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer Sample
 



 





 *Malin + Goetz* Malin + Goetz Vitamin E Face Moisturizer Sample Packet
 


 





 ​ *Peter Thomas Roth* Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Foundation Sample Blister Packet Color:  Light 

[*] 
[*] 






 *Issey Miyake* Issey Miyake Florale Eau de Toilette Sample
*1* 
$0.00
 
 
 [*] 
[*] 

 





 *Kate Somerville* Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment Sample
*1* 
$0.00
 
 
 [*] 
[*] 

 





 *Murad* Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer Sample
 

[*] 

 





 *Tocca* Tocca Crema da Sogna Sample, Cleopatra


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 2, 2012)

Seriously!? Love the make up but the 3rd item, REALLY!? I got it in a birchbox and it suuuuucks.


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

I'm excited for this months box! It looks really cool. I love that it's a real mix of products, and I've been wondering how the Bond Perfumes smell, so this is perfect for me!


----------



## sleepykat (May 2, 2012)

> I just hope it's a bigger one than Birchbox had a few months ago. The tube was barelyÂ longer than a postage stamp. Some people were getting great results, and more use, by turning it into a brow highlighter. It's a great product, but the Birchbox sample might only have been big enough for two full-face uses.


 I got at least five full-face uses out of that one. I liked it better as a highlighter, though. It was too shiny on me for all over; beyond dewy, my face looked wet all day if I didn't use powder.


----------



## sleepykat (May 2, 2012)

I am excited! I am glad that SS ships at a different time than MyGlam and Birchbox.


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

Eh I'm not too excited about this one... Not fun when you see the same products just circling around forever. 

Hair &amp; and last makeup item not bad &amp; don't care to use item 2,3 or 4.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## GinaM (May 2, 2012)

My box has shipped!  I love this box!!!  So thankful there are at least 2 makeup products and I have really wanted to try the StriVectin!!!


----------



## motherofall6 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh I'm not too excited about this one... Not fun when you see the same products just circling around forever.
> 
> ...


 my box still has not shipped


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

I got my shipping notification email. I agree I am not too excited for travel puff or the Strivectin (cuz I JUST got this in the New Beauty Test Tube) so that will go up for trade for sure.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

I just noticed the travel puff we are getting in our boxes is sold on the BeautyBar website for 10.00. Woa. And it says: Each puff contains 10-20 applications for multiple uses. Once empty, use for other makeup applications.


----------



## celiajuno (May 2, 2012)

Hmm, I not too excited about this box. The only thing I have not tried is the perfume. I hope next month is better.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

VERY underwhelmed by this month's box. 



 The only thing that saves it for me is being able to use that $15 coupon on Stila.

.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I tried multiple times to use the spoiler thingy on the brand I just named, but for some reason it's not working. ugh. I hit submit with it working, then suddenly the spoiler tag isn't there. Sorry about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

Leilani, what browser are you using? Are you using the HTML editor or the BB editor to post?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

I see they took out the product listing in the shipping email, which is kind of neat that they listened to people on that one.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY underwhelmed by this month's box.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to use it to buy my mom their bb cream for mother's day since she borrowed mine while I was visiting and loved it, and I'll send her something else small in the order too of course.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, what browser are you using? Are you using the HTML editor or the BB editor to post?


 I'm using Google Chrome, and is it sad that I don't know which one of those I'm using to post? LOL.


----------



## Scawolita (May 2, 2012)

I'm not too excited about the *Alterna* UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide Deluxe Sample since my hair is it's natural color and the striventin I already have from TT :/


----------



## AsianGirl (May 2, 2012)

Here's a ScreenShot of my May Dashboard:





I looked up the 'highlighted' Bon Bon and it's a fragrance
I am excited!


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed the travel puff we are getting in our boxes is sold on the BeautyBar website for 10.00. Woa. And it says: Each puff contains 10-20 applications for multiple uses. Once empty, use for other makeup applications.


 
Oh! well that makes this a little more interesting, though I don't use much powder.


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not too excited about the *Alterna* UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide Deluxe Sample since my hair is it's natural color and the striventin I already have from TT :/


 
Yeah I thought I wanted this sample but just realized its for colored hair too. I stopped that a long time ago. I guess most of my box will be up for trade!


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 2, 2012)

I just got an email that spots are now open for this sub. But I can't find any FAQs on the site specifically about the sample society (not just the website store). So, if I can ask here. What time of month do they ship? And do you guys like this program? I'm subbed to Birchbox(2), MyGlam, Green Grab Bag, Julep Maven, GoodeBox, and Beauty Army already. Is this one also necessary (ya know, for a beauty addict) ? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that spots are now open for this sub. But I can't find any FAQs on the site specifically about the sample society (not just the website store).
> 
> So, if I can ask here. What time of month do they ship?
> ...


 They ship early in the month (I got my ship notice today, and shipping is FAST). I don't think its necessary (I have bb, julep, and BA and this one at this point), but it is fun and comes with a 15 off 50 purchase at beautybar.com.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a ScreenShot of my May Dashboard:
> 
> ...


 I wonder how many we are going to get. On the Bond No. 9 website they sell 6 samples for $15.00


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that spots are now open for this sub. But I can't find any FAQs on the site specifically about the sample society (not just the website store).
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

I agree with all the posts! I'm really enjoying SS so far and the deluxe samples. Also, I heard that some of the coupon codes are stackable, which I like. So I'm sticking with it. Besides, one can always swap!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that its not necessary, and if I subscribe to Glossybox, this one will **probably** be cut. But I like the deluxe samples (they last anywhere from a few weeks to a few months) and they seem to really do their research and dont just send crappy samples of things no one wants to buy. Case in point- they sent out the Mirad primer last month and its already sold out on their website. So a lot of ppl obvoiusly liked it enough to use the $15.00 coupon.


 They also sent out dermalogica which I'm obsessed with, along with the rest of the population lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## redfox (May 2, 2012)

Okay so I just came here to say that Sample Society has AMAZING customer service.  I received a e-mail from them last week saying that there was a problem with my card and to go and fix it as to ensure I would receive the May box.  Well I checked my bank account and there was a charge from Sample Society for the usual $15.  Well when I checked my Sample Society account today it said my next box would ship June 1 and showed no order for May.  Well, I realized that I had changed my billing address with my bank but had failed to do so with Sample Society hence the issue.  So I contacted Sample Society and spoke with Michelle who was so awesome and helpful.  She put me on a conference call with my bank and we got everything sorted out.  She would not let them off the phone until she knew for sure we wouldn't have this issue again and that I wouldn't be unenrolled with SS because of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Simply amazing.  Customer service like this is unheard of.


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 2, 2012)

Just recieved my box :]


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

yey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so its just one sample perfume. I hope its a nice one!



> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just recieved my box :]


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 2, 2012)

I actually really like it! May have to use my coupon towards this..



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so its just one sample perfume. I hope its a nice one!


----------



## redfox (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just recieved my box :]
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

I want my box now! Lol.. don't want the perfume, as it is waaay over my budget, so I'm gonna try and swap that one and not sniff it..we'll see haha.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

I've heard the Bon Bons smell divine! I think they are wrapped so cute!

I already got my UPD My Choice delivery alert saying my box will arrive thursday. But my box was only shipped out today. Where are the boxes shipped from?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard the Bon Bons smell divine! I think they are wrapped so cute!
> 
> I already got my UPD My Choice delivery alert saying my box will arrive thursday. But my box was only shipped out today. Where are the boxes shipped from?


 Our's come from PA.


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 2, 2012)

I keep sniffing my wrist because I love this scent so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did some more "research" behind Bond No. 9 and they are so pricey! But I really don't know what I would do once my sample runs out.. I think I've fallen in love with it &amp; that doesn't happen often for me.  The last time I fell in love with a perfume was Kenneth Cole's 'Black' before it was discontinued -___-


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep sniffing my wrist because I love this scent so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did some more "research" behind Bond No. 9 and they are so pricey! But I really don't know what I would do once my sample runs out.. I think I've fallen in love with it &amp; that doesn't happen often for me.  The last time I fell in love with a perfume was Kenneth Cole's 'Black' before it was discontinued -___-


 I know. I looked up their perfume options when I first joined and when I saw the price, I thought.. no way! I already have several faves, that I use for different occasions. I definitely can't afford one that pricey, so I am rally going to try to swap it without sniffing lol! But I saw a coupon code somewhere online for $65 off $100 or more purchase, so it would drop the price considerably.. ack! I'm already trying to talk myself into it and I haven't even gotten my box!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our's come from PA.


 thanks! Now it makes sense as to why I'd receive in in less than 24 hours! Woohoo!


----------



## Antidentite (May 2, 2012)

Im pretty disappointed with the fragrance sample.  While I understand that brand of perfume is expensive that sample is certainly not "deluxe". 

Their about us clearly states:

5 *deluxe-sized* samples from beauty brands like Murad, Stila, and Oscar de la Renta fragrance.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just recieved my box :]
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im pretty disappointed with the fragrance sample.  While I understand that brand of perfume is expensive that sample is certainly not "deluxe".
> 
> ...


 I agree, its not. I was hoping there would be more than 1 in there.


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm $15 off $75, BFRESH was stackable in my cart (my cart currently has the perfume, lol) with May's code


----------



## Antidentite (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, its not. I was hoping there would be more than 1 in there.


 
Me too!  That might have made if for it, if there were 3 or 4.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats the code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Waaah....I just went and found it and it's expired! But, Beauty Bar allows you to stack certain codes, which can lead to more saving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm going to be adding a few things to my cart soon and hunting down codes lol. I have an ebates account, which gives you cash back on purchases! Can I mention that without getting flagged here?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm $15 off $75, BFRESH was stackable in my cart (my cart currently has the perfume, lol) with May's code


 Thanks, Im gonna try it!


----------



## Antidentite (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm $15 off $75, BFRESH was stackable in my cart (my cart currently has the perfume, lol) with May's code


 
Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard other ppl talk about that on MUT but I dont know what that is. I have an ebay account, is that related to it?


 Nah, it's for people who like to shop online..it links you to popular shopping sites where you can make purchases and tallies up how much you spent and gives you a rebate back every quarter..there's a few different sites like it out there


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 2, 2012)

Fiiiine, I just subscribed to this also. What's one more beauty sub? To my already 7 or so monthly?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

I am soooo tired of StriVectin


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fiiiine, I just subscribed to this also. What's one more beauty sub? To my already 7 or so monthly?


 lol this forum definitely is no good for anyone on a budget! I already went way over what I *initially *thought was a reasonable amount in subs.. so much for being 'reasonable'!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo tired of StriVectin


 lol why is it in everything!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol this forum definitely is no good for anyone on a budget! I already went way over what I *initially *thought was a reasonable amount in subs.. so much for being 'reasonable'!





> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fiiiine, I just subscribed to this also. What's one more beauty sub? To my already 7 or so monthly?


 I am slowly amassing my subs, as well.. I'm waiting for GlossyBox and debating the QVC Test Tube, on top of 4 current subs. Although, I am happy I can do test runs with products, instead of having to give away items I purchased and didn't like. So, I guess that justifies it for me. And very true, if I hadn't stalked and joined the forums, I wouldn't have signed on for multiple subs. Lol..my goodness, I'll be a product junkie and hoarder before I know it!


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol why is it in everything!!


 Cuz they have a huge marketing budget!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo tired of StriVectin


StriVectin is also in a couple of boxes in Beauty Army. I saw bundle packs in Costco and sets in TJMaxx too.


----------



## Antidentite (May 2, 2012)

I emailed Beauty Bar about the tiny perfume sample and this is what they said:

We apologize for any inconvenience or lack of clarity. It is not our intention to mislead our customers in any way. The Bond No. 9 Bon-Bon is only 0.24 oz and is sold on beautybar.com for $45. As a result, a deluxe sample of this product is smaller in comparison to the Oscar de la Renta sample (for example) which sells for $78 on beautybar.com for 1.7 ozs . I hope this information is of help to you.  If you have any further questions, comments, suggestions or concerns, please feel free to contact our friendly Customer Care team by phone (toll-free, 1-862-243-3187) or by email ([email protected]).  We're here to help you out 24 hours a day 7 days a week!!

and I definitely understand where they are coming from but I would still not categorize this sample as "deluxe".  I do really appreciate how quickly they get back to you when you have a question.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

Hmm... I signed up last month and received my first box, as well. But I've yet to receive my magazine; does anyone know how long that typically takes before they start to mail those out? I'm curious if anyone else had issues with that, and if so, what the results were. I'm about to shoot an email over to their CS and see what's going on.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 2, 2012)

meh, I am thoroughly underwhelmed by this box. I don't care for the smell of the perfume plus it's tiny, the color science puff thing is too sparkly for my tastes (and I got the same type of thing in my Feb BB, at least this one has a carrying case). The hair product I could take or leave. I'll try the strivectin on some stretch marks I have but I don't know that it's 8 weeks worth and I probably wouldn't buy it. The mascara I will use, maybe buy if I like it. The sizes of everything (besides the perfume) is great though, at least they are keeping up with that.


----------



## Janamaste (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm... I signed up last month and received my first box, as well. But I've yet to receive my magazine; does anyone know how long that typically takes before they start to mail those out? I'm curious if anyone else had issues with that, and if so, what the results were. I'm about to shoot an email over to their CS and see what's going on.


 I think it took me at least 8 weeks to get my first issues. Magazine subscriptions take forever to start.


----------



## sleepykat (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo tired of StriVectin


 Understandable; they do seem to have flooded the market. But I am excited. I have never used anything by StriVectin.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

I love me some StriVectin! It isnt common to see a 100% plant based stretch mark cream! I got this same deluxe sample in my Feb Beauty Army and I do think it works. You have to be consistent. I used a teensy bit on my thighs each day and it lasted me for about 5 weeks. 

And I recently heard that it works well on acne scars. So Im going to use it on my face this round and see how it works on 'wrinkles' and all my acne scars.


----------



## calexxia (May 3, 2012)

Ironically, I got the Strivectin EV freebie today. I think I've got other Strivectin stuff in the cabinet...really need to inventory all the stuff.


----------



## samplegal (May 3, 2012)

I am more than happy to hoard every last bit of Strivectin any box company decides to send me. It is so dang expensive, and it does wonders for my skin. Bring on the Strivectin by the truckload please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my fave thing in the box.

Then, the mascara. Always fun to play with new mascara.

On the fence about that powder puff, but this is the exact situation that makes me happy it's coming in a beauty box. It's a novel curiosity that I can play around with for a few uses. Who knows? It might even surprise me.

The perfume, eh. Getting perfume is a big blah for me. But the packaging is fun enough to pique my interest.

Then there's that hair product for color treated hair. Alas, my hair isn't dyed, so this is wasted on me.

Still, Sample Society is one of my favorites. They have been so consistent in sending fat samples of recognizable, high end brands. Stuff that I may have seen around but have never tried. There seems to be at least 1 or 2 standout products in each box. And mercifully, there's been little drama from these guys. They ship when they say they'll ship, and the box comes pretty fast, nicely packaged.

It's been 3 boxes with them now and, I'm a fan.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, that strivectin sample is worth around 20 dollars, my mom loves it and it trades well here, so if you don't want to use it, you can def find someone who will haha.

That said I think sample society is becoming my fav box, I forgot how great their shipping is. Delivery notice yesterday...out for delivery today. Definitely worth 5 dollars not to have to watch it sit somewhere for days, imo.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 3, 2012)

StriVectin just doesn't work for me. I was thrilled to bits when it started popping up in things, but I am blah on it



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that strivectin sample is worth around 20 dollars, my mom loves it and it trades well here, so if you don't want to use it, you can def find someone who will haha.
> 
> That said I think sample society is becoming my fav box, I forgot how great their shipping is. Delivery notice yesterday...out for delivery today. Definitely worth 5 dollars not to have to watch it sit somewhere for days, imo.


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 3, 2012)

Did anyone else get the Bauble emails? BeautyBar + BaubleBar - Free Bauble w/ $50 purchase (today only), Code = BB-Bauble


----------



## Bflopolska (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that spots are now open for this sub. But I can't find any FAQs on the site specifically about the sample society (not just the website store).
> 
> So, if I can ask here. What time of month do they ship?
> ...


 For me it always ships within the first three days of the month, and theirs is the fastest shipping of all my subs. (SS, Beauty Army, Birchbox, Look Bag, Sindulge.) It has never taken any longer than three days to reach me. So far, it seems to be largely about skin care and hair. This month's mascara I think is the first makeup they've had.

Their pros: the samples are substantial, and by that I mean huge. I got a Fekkai glossing cream in my first; I've used it several times and there's still more than 2/3 product in the tube. You consistently receive enough in any given sample to use for a few weeks. Each month you get a code good for $15 off a purchase of any full size product from the featured brands--and if you have additional coupons and hit the site at the right time, your savings can be considerable. The shiiping is fast, on both sample boxes and full orders, and their customer service is outstanding. And I like that everyone gets the same stuff. Other companies often get a lot of complaints because of a huge disparity in value among the boxes--some might get full size makeup products while others get a few lousy foil packets of primer (I refer you to the Sindulge discussion thread.)

Their cons: Less emphasis on makeup, although to be fair SS has been around only 3 months and this could change. The equal distribution is at the same time a weakness, because young women can end up with wrinkle treatments while old birds like me can get a boxful of zit cream. I have not seen this happen yet though! The products offered do seem to fit a broad spectrum of complexion concerns. Plus if you're not crazy about any of the brands in a month's box, the coupon code won't do you much good.

If you have a set-in-stone skincare routine or use doctor-prescribed skin products, this might not be the best of ideas for you. But if you enjoy good higher-end skin and hair products, or like having easily portable sizes that also have more than one or two uses, it's worth a try. I love the sizes SS offers for the gym, because then I don't have to shlep so much.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 3, 2012)

I'm going to chime in and agree about the Strivectin.  A few months ago, I won a full size of the sensitive skin version of the wrinkle stretch mark cream.  Lasted me about 4 months just using it on my face.  I'll be using the $15 coupon to buy more of it.  And the BFRESH wouldn't stack for me when I tried it last night.  Anyone have success with it?

Anyone know if the mascara is waterproof?  I looked on the tube and on the site and couldn't tell.


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to chime in and agree about the Strivectin.  A few months ago, I won a full size of the sensitive skin version of the wrinkle stretch mark cream.  Lasted me about 4 months just using it on my face.  I'll be using the $15 coupon to buy more of it.  And the BFRESH wouldn't stack for me when I tried it last night.  Anyone have success with it?
> 
> Anyone know if the mascara is waterproof?  I looked on the tube and on the site and couldn't tell.


 Yay I'm so excited this is my 1st month w/SS just made my 1st purchase!

BFRESH stacked w/my BBSOCIETYMAY + an additional promotional code for purchasing Borghese item! I paid $53.50 for the following:


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the Bauble emails? BeautyBar + BaubleBar - Free Bauble w/ $50 purchase (today only), Code = BB-Bauble


 Darn it... I wish I had!


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

OMG just called SS to ask if by chance they could add on the promo BB-BAUBLE to the order I just placed and they said yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

This is what was added on... am I going to also get these additional samples? WOW at this point it doesn't matter I feel lucky to have the surprize from beauty bar and Borghese extra. Man, I'm already in love... this is going to be bad.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can only use the BBSOCIETYAPR code once? I purchased last month, but see something else from the Boscia brand I want... Won't let me apply it now


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you can only use the BBSOCIETYAPR code once? I purchased last month, but see something else from the Boscia brand I want... Won't let me apply it now


 Emailed CS awhile back asking, and yes, you can only use the code once.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

It's not allowing me to us the FRESH code with my other one! I guess I'm going to have to call CS..


----------



## Antidentite (May 3, 2012)

I had to type in the BFRESH before BBSOCIETYMAY for it to work.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

Tried that and it won't apply.. am trying to us it with the April code.



> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to type in the BFRESH before BBSOCIETYMAY for it to work.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 3, 2012)

doesnt work for me either I am using bfresh and bbsocietyapr and it will apply either one, but not both together


----------



## becarr50 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love me some StriVectin! It isnt common to see a 100% plant based stretch mark cream! I got this same deluxe sample in my Feb Beauty Army and I do think it works. You have to be consistent. I used a teensy bit on my thighs each day and it lasted me for about 5 weeks.
> 
> And I recently heard that it works well on acne scars. So Im going to use it on my face this round and see how it works on 'wrinkles' and all my acne scars.


 Hmm would you use this in place of like a moisturizer? I don't have a reason to use it for its intention, but I have plenty of acne scars. I'm a little nervous about that though because I breakout pretty easy.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 3, 2012)

Well, the problem for me is that the strivetin is too thick and oily for my face. Maybe it will work in the winter, so I may just keep it and try it then.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm would you use this in place of like a moisturizer? I don't have a reason to use it for its intention, but I have plenty of acne scars. I'm a little nervous about that though because I breakout pretty easy.


 I read in the faq that it can be used as a moisturizer. I break out easily and will only be using it on my forehead (wrinkles) and my jawline and few other spots were my scars are. Luckily for me I no longer break out in those areas, but anywhere I still do Ill not being using it.


----------



## sihaya (May 3, 2012)

I wish the bond perfume sampler set was cheaper. I got the NYastor place sample and it's pretty yum... and I wish I could smell all of them


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 3, 2012)

Did anyone get their box yet? I don't have much time to scroll through the past comments but I was just curious what people thought of their box! I just got mine today and although it wasn't packed out, I really enjoyed each and every product! Let me just tell you, the bond perfume smells sooooooooooo good!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the bond perfume sampler set was cheaper. I got the NYastor place sample and it's pretty yum... and I wish I could smell all of them


 my best friends mom works at Saks and if you go there they are more than happy to let you try all of them out!


----------



## samplegal (May 3, 2012)

I do use the Strivectin as a moisturizer, not for stretch marks._ _I only use it at night though, and when I wake up my skin does look better. In the day, I use a lighter moisturizer so I don't look greasy.

Even though it was fun to try out the Colorscience puff, it has WAAAAAY too much shimmer for me. So that's a no.

Love the perfume sample (I got the Nuits de Noho), but I almost fell out of my chair when I saw the price on their site ($160 for 50 ml).


----------



## sihaya (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my best friends mom works at Saks and if you go there they are more than happy to let you try all of them out!


 oooh thanks...


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 4, 2012)

and also the people who work at Saks are usually very generous with samples too! If you ask for samples they usually give you more than you asked for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (May 4, 2012)

I haven't even opened that ColoreScience puff yet, and I can tell by the ingredient list I can't use it. The first ingredient listed is mica. I do NOT like metal in an all-over face powder. I use powder to STOP shine, not create it.


----------



## Antidentite (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the perfume sample (I got the Nuits de Noho), but I almost fell out of my chair when I saw the price on their site ($160 for 50 ml).


 
The beautybar customer service rep told me that they sell the tiny sample size we received in our boxes for $45 on the their website.  I have not gotten my box yet, does the sample say how many ml it is?

I find it hard to believe because Bond no 9 sells a box of 18 samples on their website for $260, making the samples roughly $14.50 a piece.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

All I have is a Macy's close to me. Yet I find it difficult to get a sample at their counters because they are always trying to push me towards purchasing after a quick swatch or sniff. When buying higher end products, I've always preferred to "test drive" first, because I dislike investing in high end products that end up not working for me! Especially with perfume.. I've had to give away several bottles because the scent doesn't always mix well with my skin's chemistry!



> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and also the people who work at Saks are usually very generous with samples too! If you ask for samples they usually give you more than you asked for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The one in the box is 1.7 ml.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 4, 2012)

My perfume sample smells like burnt tires! It is disgusting!! Will be tossing this in the trash....


----------



## StillPooh (May 4, 2012)

After a lot of research, I decided this subscription would suit me better than some of those aimed at a younger demographic (like MyGlam). I went to beautybar.com and was shocked to find enrollment open- I was able to sign up tonight without waiting! My first box won't ship until the first of June, though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

It's a great sub; this is my second month and I'm really pleased. I'm trying to switch up my skincare routine and am enjoying the selections they offer. I guess the only downside for some is that everyone gets the same box, but I think it makes it fair and equal value across the board. I absolutely loved the Boscia cleanser they sent last month!



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a lot of research, I decided this subscription would suit me better than some of those aimed at a younger demographic (like MyGlam). I went to beautybar.com and was shocked to find enrollment open- I was able to sign up tonight without waiting! My first box won't ship until the first of June, though.


----------



## StillPooh (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess the only downside for some is that everyone gets the same box


 At least I won't be all pissed off and jealous like I was by my 'Welcome' Birchbox!


----------



## samplegal (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My perfume sample smells like burnt tires! It is disgusting!! Will be tossing this in the trash....


 Which one did you get?


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a great sub; this is my second month and I'm really pleased. I'm trying to switch up my skincare routine and am enjoying the selections they offer. I guess the only downside for some is that everyone gets the same box, but I think it makes it fair and equal value across the board. I absolutely loved the Boscia cleanser they sent last month!


 I love the Boscia cleanser, too. I like the simplicity of it. It's not a miracle product, but it does exactly what it should: clean! After I use it, I don't feel like my skin is dried out or oily or has a gross residue. I still use exfoliant, toner and moisturizer afterward. But I don't feel like I am doing so to make up for side effects of my cleanser, just added treatment.


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

May will be only my second month for Sample Society. I enjoyed the first month. Has anyone read positive reviews or personally liked the ColoreScience puff? I have only read negative things so far. I am not complaining, just curious.


----------



## snllama (May 4, 2012)

This was my first month. Although I think they have great CS the box didn't really excite me. 

I got Bleecker Street and not a fan. It's a bit too old for me. There is something in it that I don't like, I can't quite figure out what it is. I guess it is too woody for me. 

Also not happy about the ColorScience Pro Puff, It may contain crushed beetles (carmine) and fish scales (pearl). So Im not taking chances. I'll be putting it up for trade.

And I heard so many bad reviews about the mascara. And I dont have color treated hair. 

So the only redeeming factor is the Strivectin sample. 

I'll be giving them another month. But if I dont like next month I wont be staying.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

I agree. I'm purchasing the cleanser and adding it to my routine. It was my fave item from the box; a simple cleanser that I can still use my other products with!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the Boscia cleanser, too. I like the simplicity of it. It's not a miracle product, but it does exactly what it should: clean! After I use it, I don't feel like my skin is dried out or oily or has a gross residue. I still use exfoliant, toner and moisturizer afterward. But I don't feel like I am doing so to make up for side effects of my cleanser, just added treatment.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?


 I think it is the Bond No. 9 New York signature scent because it just says Bond No. 9 New York Perfume, there is no other name any where? It smells really awful, not just bad perfume awful but truly like burnt rubber or something, maybe I got a bad batch or it is the plastic cap but it is really stinky! Oh well


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it is the Bond No. 9 New York signature scent because it just says Bond No. 9 New York Perfume, there is no other name any where? It smells really awful, not just bad perfume awful but truly like burnt rubber or something, maybe I got a bad batch or it is the plastic cap but it is really stinky! Oh well


 You can contact them and they will replace it. I received a a rancid Rose Creme last month and they shipped a new one out for me right away after I called  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can contact them and they will replace it. I received a a rancid Rose Creme last month and they shipped a new one out for me right away after I called  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I emailed them and they are going to replace it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 5, 2012)

Well, New York _can_ stink like burned tires sometimes, if that's their inspiration  



, but I'm glad they're going to replace it for you.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, New York _can_ stink like burned tires sometimes, if that's their inspiration
> 
> ...






  I had that same thought about they must really want it to smell like New York!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 5, 2012)

Lol.. I had that exact thought.. NYC has a lot of unattractive odors, I noticed that when I visited. Glad that are going to replace it!



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, New York _can_ stink like burned tires sometimes, if that's their inspiration
> 
> ...


----------



## mstlcmn (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, New York _can_ stink like burned tires sometimes, if that's their inspiration
> 
> ...


 I thought the same thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (May 5, 2012)

Ok, not to totally threadjack, but the discussion of the Bond no. 9 is cracking me up, because of the recent news reports of a fragrance called LAX, that is supposed to evoke the whole "international flight from LA" kinda vibe, but most Los Angelenos were like, "Uh, yeah, LA smells like smog and farts, who'd want that?"


----------



## Fluttershy (May 5, 2012)

Can people give their honest review/opinion of that Stila mascara from the box because I'm scared to try it after reading all the negative reviews on Sephora.com.  The biggest complaint was that it gave users raccoon eyes and did not curl their lashes.  I might just put it up for trade...
Also, does anyone like that Colorscience puff?  It seems like people think it's too shimmery.
I received the Bond No. 9 Bon Bon in "NY" and I think it smells delicious!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can people give their honest review/opinion of that Stila mascara from the box because I'm scared to try it after reading all the negative reviews on Sephora.com.  The biggest complaint was that it gave users raccoon eyes and did not curl their lashes.  I might just put it up for trade...
> 
> ...


 I liked the look, but it did rub off when I rubbed my eyes...like all mascaras. Try it for  a day...that's what samples are for, right?


----------



## Bflopolska (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I have is a Macy's close to me. Yet I find it difficult to get a sample at their counters because they are always trying to push me towards purchasing after a quick swatch or sniff. When buying higher end products, I've always preferred to "test drive" first, because I dislike investing in high end products that end up not working for me! Especially with perfume.. I've had to give away several bottles because the scent doesn't always mix well with my skin's chemistry!


 Macy's is the stingiest with samples, and they act like they're more in the business of selling credit cards than cosmetics. I rarely shop there anymore, just go to restock certain Lancome and Estee Lauder skin care I like. the ladies from those counters have learned not to harass me to open a charge. I refuse to get a Macy's card because the interest rate is criminal!


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Macy's is the stingiest with samples, and they act like they're more in the business of selling credit cards than cosmetics. I rarely shop there anymore, just go to restock certain Lancome and Estee Lauder skin care I like. the ladies from those counters have learned not to harass me to open a charge. I refuse to get a Macy's card because the interest rate is criminal!


 To be honest, interest rate shouldn't matter. If you pay your card in full, you don't get charged anything. I'm pretty sure the cards I have are around 25% interest rate but since I pay it off, it doesn't effect me.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 5, 2012)

It's just the principal of it, plus it feels like I am less of a customer, and more a step towards a complete sales quota the more they push plastic.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's just the principal of it, plus it feels like I am less of a customer, and more a step towards a complete sales quota the more they push plastic.


 I totally understand, the employees are pushed to sign people up. My friend worked at JCPenny's and they tried to make her get people to sign up for credit cards. I remember being hassled at Macy's to get a card, I wasn't even purchasing anything. The guy was just going around to everyone asking to sign up for the card.


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

I work at Gap and it is part of my job to get people to sign up. I get pressured and can get fired/lose hours if I dont get so many people to sign up per week. Last year alone I signed over 200 people up for cards. I feel like such a dick since we all prey on the kind of people that shouldn't have a card in the first place. 

But yeah I would stay away from store cards. We all say we will pay off the card in full, but it doesn't always happen. I know I dont. And 25% is horrific. The benefits aren't worth it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I worked at Macy's and it was ALWAYS YOU HAVE TO GET MORE CREDIT CARDS!!! On top of our sales goal every day, we were expected to open a macy's card for every 8 hours we worked. And they would literally bribe us with "macy's money" which is essentially a 5 dollar off coupon that could be used on any purchase for macy's employees only. There would be days where you would get 10 dollars of macy's money per card, and then be added in a drawing for 100 dollars of the stuff for every card you opened. It's unfortunately just part of retail culture, we did it when I worked at Target too.


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2012)

At Target it wasn't pushed on all the employees as "do it or get fired". I refused to do it when I worked at Target.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

At our store it wasn't do it or get fired, like Macy's was, but it was do it or your hours will mysteriously be cut. It sucked.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 6, 2012)

I worked at JC Penney in the 80's and it was all about pushing the charges. I could not do it on general principal: when I shopped I went for clothing or shoes or makeup, not a credit card, and I never liked being asked if I "want fries with that," so to speak. So I wasn't going to do it to anyone else.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

Did everyone get the same Bond No.9 perfume? Just curious. I got the New York China Town.

It is up for trade and so is this the Alterna Fade-Proof Fluide, Stri-Vectin-SD &amp; stilla forever your curl mascara.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 7, 2012)

It was like that at Babies'R'Us, too. "Get this many credit card sign-ups, loyalty program sign-ups, and warranty plan sales or you're not getting any hours next week." It was an empty threat because the scheduling system was in no way advanced enough to factor that in with all the other things it has to take into account, but it worked as a scare tactic to get us to do it. I remember feeling bad when I'd get people who barely spoke English to apply for a credit card to save 10% on, like, a $7 purchase. I don't even think they knew what it was, but they'd hold up the line for 10 minutes trying to complete the application.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work at Gap and it is part of my job to get people to sign up. I get pressured and can get fired/lose hours if I dont get so many people to sign up per week. Last year alone I signed over 200 people up for cards. I feel like such a dick since we all prey on the kind of people that shouldn't have a card in the first place.


 Oh, and I got my Bond No. 9 in "The Scent of Peace". I don't like it.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My perfume sample smells like burnt tires! It is disgusting!! Will be tossing this in the trash....


 no.. dont toss!  what scent did you get??


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

I'm on the West Coast, so I'm always last to get my subs...lol.. I don't think I'll use my Bond No. 9, so it's going to be up on a trade post soon. So for those that got their boxes, what are you liking so far?


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2012)

I tried the Bond perfume and I really love it! I got High Line and it's sooo nice smelling. Really clean and fresh and floral all at the same time. It's very light too.

I definitely would buy a full size of this! I'll have to save the sample. I wish I could try other ones now.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the West Coast, so I'm always last to get my subs...lol.. I don't think I'll use my Bond No. 9, so it's going to be up on a trade post soon. So for those that got their boxes, what are you liking so far?


 I havent gotten my box yet, but I *should* get it tomorrow according to UPS.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Bond perfume and I really love it! I got High Line and it's sooo nice smelling. Really clean and fresh and floral all at the same time. It's very light too.
> 
> I definitely would buy a full size of this! I'll have to save the sample. I wish I could try other ones now.


 I wonder if the use your beauty profile to match your perfume sample. I clicked the boxes for fruity and floral perfume on mine.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no.. dont toss!  what scent did you get??


 I think it is the New York signature because it just says Bond No. 9 New York on it, but I really don't think anyone would want it, it is not just a scent that I don't prefer it really and truly smells like burnt rubber I have made several people smell it and they all agreed, it stinks! It is just bad...


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

I dunno! I hope they at least looked at them. I checked the boxes for Fruity, Floral and Spicy. I'm curious what combos people checked vs what sample they were sent.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

The Bond that I got was very woodsy and my profile is set to fruity/floral. I think it is completely random.


----------



## becarr50 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is the New York signature because it just says Bond No. 9 New York on it, but I really don't think anyone would want it, it is not just a scent that I don't prefer it really and truly smells like burnt rubber I have made several people smell it and they all agreed, it stinks! It is just bad...


 I got the same one, and mine didn't smell like burnt rubber. Unfortunately, it has such a strong evergreen scent that it smells like a man's bodywash. And the fragerance on a body wash probably lasts longer too. This only had a very faint smell after 8 hours. And yes, I had someone else sniff my wrist to check. Don't judge


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 8, 2012)

I just got an email saying spots are open. Is it worth it or not?


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email saying spots are open. Is it worth it or not?


 You can quit anytime, so why not try? I just joined, but my first box isn't scheduled to ship until June 1.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I've been satisfied and like the products. Have you been following the thread or looking at the website? StillPooh's right, you can always cancel if you're not enjoying it.


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 8, 2012)

Not sure how this was able to work out but I tried stacking the May code &amp; BFresh and it wasn't working anymore (giving me the error that a May brand wasn't in my cart when there actually WAS Bond No. 9) so I ended up calling CS and they gave me $15 credit (since BBSOCIETYMAY &amp; BFRESH wasn't being stacked, even though it is stackable) and I used BFRESH, so $30 off.  An email about Mother's Day was sent out yesterday ($25 off $100) and it clearly said that the code wasn't combineable but I tried anyways.  It worked and my initial $101 purchase turned out to be $53  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yipee.


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

I tried stacking BBSOCIETYMAY and BBMOM and it didn't work.  Were you able to get it to work or am I not reading correctly? 



> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure how this was able to work out but I tried stacking the May code &amp; BFresh and it wasn't working anymore (giving me the error that a May brand wasn't in my cart when there actually WAS Bond No. 9) so I ended up calling CS and they gave me $15 credit (since BBSOCIETYMAY &amp; BFRESH wasn't being stacked, even though it is stackable) and I used BFRESH, so $30 off.  An email about Mother's Day was sent out yesterday ($25 off $100) and it clearly said that the code wasn't combineable but I tried anyways.  It worked and my initial $101 purchase turned out to be $53  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yipee.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> I tried stacking BBSOCIETYMAY and BBMOM and it didn't work.Â  Were you able to get it to work or am I not reading correctly?Â


 I can bet bfresh and bbmom to work together but not bbsocietymay. You have to put bfresh in first.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried stacking BBSOCIETYMAY and BBMOM and it didn't work.  Were you able to get it to work or am I not reading correctly?
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can bet bfresh and bbmom to work together but not bbsocietymay. You have to put bfresh in first.


  Is BFRESH a one time use code bc I think I used that last month.


----------



## lindalou3 (May 8, 2012)

I got the Bond No 9 Astor Place and love it.  I'm going to head to Saks to sniff the other fragrances and see if I like something better.  But I do love the Astor Place.


----------



## sleepykat (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Bond No 9 Astor Place and love it.  I'm going to head to Saks to sniff the other fragrances and see if I like something better.  But I do love the Astor Place.


 How would you describe the Astor Place scent? Is it a spray (the sample)?


----------



## murflegirl (May 9, 2012)

I got the Bond #9 High Line and it's absolutely divine on me. Fresh and fruity and yummy!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 9, 2012)

In my opinion the Astor Place perfume sample smells like DKNY Be delicious. Not sure if anyone agrees?


----------



## MarielMendoza (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried stacking BBSOCIETYMAY and BBMOM and it didn't work.  Were you able to get it to work or am I not reading correctly?


 The BBMOM code specifically stated that it wasn't combineable with any other offers.  I entered it in just for the heck of it and noticed that it wasn't showing up on the "PROMO APPLIED" (where all the codes applied show up) but it was showing as taking off a certain $ amount on the items that was in my cart.  BBMOM worked for me, but I believe it was an error on BeautyBar's behalf.

If you've never used BFRESH before and want to stack it, but can't.. I suggest you give CS a call and mention that the other day, the codes were stackable but as you went to go to purchase your items today, the codes can no longer stack and you've never used BFRESH before.  I did that, and CS was able to credit me $15 to use with either BFRESH or BBSOCIETYMAY.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

Ooo..thanks for the tip!!



> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The BBMOM code specifically stated that it wasn't combineable with any other offers.  I entered it in just for the heck of it and noticed that it wasn't showing up on the "PROMO APPLIED" (where all the codes applied show up) but it was showing as taking off a certain $ amount on the items that was in my cart.  BBMOM worked for me, but I believe it was an error on BeautyBar's behalf.
> ...


----------



## lindalou3 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How would you describe the Astor Place scent? Is it a spray (the sample)?


 Hard to describe really...the sample wasn't a spray sample tube and I did end up spilling some when I pried the top off.  The scent is a little heavy at first but fades to something light and warm on me.  On the bond site they say: "Notes: Violet Leaf, Mandarin Zest, Freesia, Red poppy buds, Orris (iris root), teakwood, Musk and Amber"


----------



## sleepykat (May 9, 2012)

> Hard to describe really...the sample wasn't a spray sample tube and I did end up spilling some when I pried the top off.Â  The scent is a little heavy at first but fades to something light and warm on me.Â  On the bond site they say: "Notes: Violet Leaf, Mandarin Zest, Freesia, Red poppy buds, Orris (iris root), teakwood, Musk and Amber"


 Okay, thanks. I like musk on other people, but not on me. And I'm a little too klutzy for the ones that do not spray. (Yup, my whole bathroom counter now smells like Wonderstruck.) I think I will keep it up for trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 9, 2012)

i got bond nuits de noho..anyone else get this one?  i LOVE it? what scent did you get?  do you love it?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got bond nuits de noho..anyone else get this one?  i LOVE it? what scent did you get?  do you love it?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I received Nuits de Noho too! I like it. =)

I had a heck of a time trying to open it without flinging the perfume everywhere though. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got bond nuits de noho..anyone else get this one?  i LOVE it? what scent did you get?  do you love it?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I got Wall Street and honestly, it stinks.  I was really hyped on this brand so its a bit of a let down.  I'll still try it on my skin and hope that it smells better.


----------



## becarr50 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got Wall Street and honestly, it stinks.  I was really hyped on this brand so its a bit of a let down.  I'll still try it on my skin and hope that it smells better.


 Yeah I got the signature scent and it smells like men's bodywash. Not great at all and way too musky. I prefer my fruity scents, thank you very much.


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got bond nuits de noho..anyone else get this one?  i LOVE it? what scent did you get?  do you love it?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, I got this and love it too! Wearing it as we speak!


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

I don't know which I got (green wrapper- New York?) but it was broken when I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It smelled really good too, I am expecting a replacement next week. CS said it should be to me by Monday, however tracking info says Thurs.


----------



## cjeanette (May 10, 2012)

I used the mascara yesterday and was not impressed.  I had smudge lines all over before 10am!  I put it on at 7:45 or so....


----------



## lindalou3 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know which I got (green wrapper- New York?) but it was broken when I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It smelled really good too, I am expecting a replacement next week. CS said it should be to me by Monday, however tracking info says Thurs.


They sent me a new sample as well and they sent the teeny tiny little sample in a GIANT box!  It was such a waste of packing materials etc.  If you see a giant box, it may just contain one tiny sample.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

I got the Astor Place perfume and I really like it! Not enough to buy the full size, but enough to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (May 10, 2012)

I received the Bond No, 9 in Bleeker Street and it reminds me of a cross between CK One and D&amp;G Light Blue for Women. It's really nice! But at $175 for 1.7 oz.... that's a bit pricey. Need to see if this has longevity.


----------



## GinaM (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the mascara yesterday and was not impressed.  I had smudge lines all over before 10am!  I put it on at 7:45 or so....


  That is disappointing...seems like you had the same experience as all of the reviews online.  Makes me not even want to try it.  I got it and put it with the rest of my makeup.  I think I will try it on a Sat or Sun when I don't have to be anywhere.


----------



## mishtastic (May 11, 2012)

I was able to use both. I guess when I applied the BBMOM and BBSOCIETYMAY they hadn't said it wasn't combinable yet. I called and they put a $25 credit in my account for the BBMOM and then i put in BBSOCIETYMAY. I got a Stila eyeshadow and a CHI hair straightener for $87.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In my opinion the Astor Place perfume sample smells like DKNY Be delicious. Not sure if anyone agrees?


 i just did a trade with someone and got high line.. i think that smells just like  DKNY be delicious..  anyone else have high line??  thoughts??


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is disappointing...seems like you had the same experience as all of the reviews online.  Makes me not even want to try it.  I got it and put it with the rest of my makeup.  I think I will try it on a Sat or Sun when I don't have to be anywhere.


 I've twice already, a single layer and then went over it with another mascara (voluminous) like I always do and it works fine...

Did have smudge marks around 6pm however that's normal for me and I do my makeup around 6:30am! Pretty good if ya ask me!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 11, 2012)

I used it today applied 2 coats, and no problems. It is now 12 hours later and all is well.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the mascara yesterday and was not impressed.  I had smudge lines all over before 10am!  I put it on at 7:45 or so....


 
I have major smudge lines today after using it for the first time.  Not a good look


----------



## kikikinzz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I got the signature scent and it smells like men's bodywash. Not great at all and way too musky. I prefer my fruity scents, thank you very much.


 
I have mine on right now and I seriously smell like a dude.  PASS!!!!!!


----------



## becarr50 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on right now and I seriously smell like a dude.  PASS!!!!!!


Yeah, I might give it to my boyfriend. Haha. I'm not into the whole androgynous scent thing.  I'm pretty sure Birchbox sampled an androgynous cologne this month too. Not sure which one it was though...


----------



## Antidentite (May 12, 2012)

My boyfriend thought I had used his cologne when I put it on...he did like it though.  I like unisex scents, kind of like that blk denim that went out in Birchbox a few months ago.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got bond nuits de noho..anyone else get this one?  i LOVE it? what scent did you get?  do you love it?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got this one as well. I love it too! I'm trying not to love it too much because of the retail price but so far it could be my favorite item in this month's box.


----------



## sky595 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My perfume sample smells like burnt tires! It is disgusting!! Will be tossing this in the trash....


 This is going way back a few days, but just wanted to comment that today I wore my Bond No. 9 New York High Line sample for the first time. Out of the vile, it smelled really nice. When I put it directly on my skin and I held my nose up to it initially, it smelled really nice. However, throughout the morning, every so often I would turn my head, and I'd get the burnt tire smell also! Its really odd because I smell my wrist, and it only slightly smells off. I went through and smelled all of my other hair products and makeup that I use on a daily basis, my clothes were fresh out of the laundry, and I can't really distinguish what else could possibly be creating the odor. 

Ah well, its for the best. I was REALLY tempted to splurge on it too.


----------



## snllama (May 14, 2012)

After just one month I decided to cancel. Wasnt impressed and not excited at all about the products.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

I am giving it one more month before I cancel, but I agree.. I wasnt happy and havent even used anything except the perfume. Which is really nice but Im not gonna be buying it... I give this box a C -. I thought I would be more excited about the powder puff thingy but I havent even opened it to look at it. Dont want the strivectin and have so much hair stuff I havent even looked at the fluide. Maybe I would get some use out of the mascara but I just dont use mascara ever, just eye liner. I hope it gets better or I will be done with this sub as well.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

Conscious box is looking more and more appealing to me.


----------



## americanclassic (May 15, 2012)

_Not_ loving this box at all. I'm not going to use anything from it, and if last month's box doesn't improve I think I might cancel--it's been steadily getting worse since the first box. What is it with sample companies and random hair oils? My hair needs volume not de-frizz or shine, so all these creams and oils are like the opposite of what I need lol.

Are people without wrinkles or stretch marks using Strivectin? Does it improve your skin in general or should I not really bother with it? The perfume and mascara are, to me, free samples--I have like a billion free mascaras and perfume vials lying around untouched, I didn't really need more.. and the perfume smells too mature for me anyway.

Also, I don't get the point of having a shimmery powder--I guess it's for your body and not your face? Ehh.. The fact that we paid _$15_ instead of $10 makes this box seem kind of crappier lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 16, 2012)

They won't let me stack codes. I am pretty annoyed because CS has let other people. I am asking for a manager.


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know which I got (green wrapper- New York?) but it was broken when I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It smelled really good too, I am expecting a replacement next week. CS said it should be to me by Monday, however tracking info says Thurs.


 Got an e-mail saying delivery was delayed and it would be here the 18th then this one:

_*Sorry to keep you waiting! Your order has been packed and shipped. Please forgive us for the delay. Your order is scheduled to arrive by 8pm May 21.          *_

_*Regarding Saturday Delivery: In the unlikely event that your Saturday delivery is unsuccessful, the shipping company will reschedule for the following Tuesday. Alternatively, you may call the shipping company (using the phone number on the door tag) and choose to pick-up the package from their facility.*_

So annoyed... I don't think it would have bothered me this much if the rep didn't tell me I would receive Monday (the 14th).


----------



## yanelib27 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me last month, I called and complained and they gave me 10.00 credit. Dont say you heard it on MUT though, they will just say I lied. (refering to BB CS telling a MUT member this regarding points transfers)


 lol. It's so strange. 

Although, imo, we should refrain from saying we heard things here at all...I've never mentioned it to CS...I just come back here and say something about it, and then they fix the issue, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me last month, I called and complained and they gave me 10.00 credit. Dont say you heard it on MUT though, they will just say I lied. (refering to BB CS telling a MUT member this regarding points transfers)


 WOW thank you for sharing this! Just got off the phone w/CS and they credited my account


----------



## calexxia (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yea i guess it would be too hard to tell the truth, as in ' some CS reps will do it and some wont, depends on who you get' or how about 'we dont train our cs regarding these issues so its their call to make' lol


 There are also CSRs who will do something that ISN'T authorized, though, whether it be right or whether it be wrong according to company policy. For example, last night, I received a fax from a customer's wife who wanted a military suspend on his line, because he's deployed to Afghanistan, where he has been since February. However, he's not active duty; he isn't even technically a government contractor, although he is employed by a company that IS a military contractor. Our corporate policy clearly states that military suspends (under the Soldiers and Sailors Relief Act) ONLY apply to military members who are deploying (not to spouses, not to PCS moves, etc.) Because a military suspend provides additional protections that a regular suspend does NOT, I shouldn't have done it. However....it was the right thing to do from a public relations standpoint. Because the customer's wife HAD gone to the trouble of faxing in the documentation that proved that he DIDN'T qualify for the suspend, I went ahead and did it--I didn't have a way to contact her to tell her that I couldn't/shouldn't, and even if I had, it could have been a PR nightmare. I notated the account so that it can't happen again IN THE FUTURE, but I can see how that may cause some small hassle down the road--now, the customer thinks that he does qualify, even though he doesn't.

Also, I know it's really easy to bash on CSRs who aren't consistent, but sometimes, it's because someone DID go outside the lines previously and the current one is just following protocol, or because a policy that was always in place is now being enforced, etc. etc. 

But NEVER say "I saw online" or "My friends on a message board". That's one of those phrases, like "you people", that tends to cause a lot of the CSRs I know to immediately go into defensive mode, since there are people who DO try to game the system. We're human, too, and while I can't speak for every company, I know that if the amount of credits I issue in a given month is too high (even if they're legitimate), it directly impacts my evals.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

Anyone get an email about a mystery box?


----------



## Bflopolska (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get an email about a mystery box?


 Yes I did and I just ordered one!

I used to love these in the 80's. Beauty Boutique, Spencer's, and the Ambassador catalog all had mystery boxes and they were great fun. This won't have 15 or so pieces like the ones from my misspent youth, but it won't be filled with cheap plastic tools mixed in with toiletries either. I'm supposed to get it tomorrow so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some good bonbons!


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get an email about a mystery box?


 I just received it &amp; placed an order, couldn't resist : )


----------



## yanelib27 (May 21, 2012)

What if its just leftovers from Sample Society boxes? I would kick myself if I ordered it and that was the case... I dont kno what to do


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What if its just leftovers from Sample Society boxes? I would kick myself if I ordered it and that was the case... I dont kno what to do


 That is a possibility, but I have loved all of my sample society boxes so I would be ok with that.  I ordered the $30 box that is supposed to be worth $80.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

I just placed an order on Sephora, because they're doing the 15 days of summer beauty stuff...and now to get this email...aaaahh..I just might make the plunge lol!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 21, 2012)

I didn't get the email





Is there a link you can share? I will order dammit.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email
> 
> ...


 You can find it right at beautybar.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.beautybar.com/subcat=Face-5227/Brand=BeautyBar-dot-com


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

I'm adding the $30 one as well...trying to use a coupon and see how far I can go lol..


----------



## Scawolita (May 21, 2012)

Never got an e-mail but I just ordered me one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for free! (had a $25 credit on my account)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

How does the coupon thing go? Are there still any stackable coupons? I'm trying to get my order through and while it says it applied both coupons, only one shows up..


----------



## yanelib27 (May 21, 2012)

what coupon code are yall using?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

BSUNSHINE but i'm going to call CS because my bbsociety one isn't working and i know others have been able to stack multiple coupons with them..lol but the first coupon took off $20


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BSUNSHINE but i'm going to call CS because my bbsociety one isn't working and i know others have been able to stack multiple coupons with them..lol but the first coupon took off $20


 Sample society codes won't work unless you have a brand from the box in the order.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes I did and I just ordered one!
> ...


 
What? When? Where? I never got this!

Ok nevermind I see the link someone posted. Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

Ack..the $30 box is already sold out..so i got the $20 one..boo! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

O I did have a brand from the month's box, and it's not working..doesn't want me to stack codes, so I'm just going to call CS and try to sweet talk or plead lol..we shall see what happens. anyways the* BSUNSHINE *is good for an $80 or more purchase


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

Waaah they are sold out right now of the $30 and I'm trying for the $20 box but the site is so slow it doesn't load  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaah they are sold out right now of the $30 and I'm trying for the $20 box but the site is so slow it doesn't load  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 call and order if need be. I just got off the phone with CS and after using *BSUNSHINE*, i wasn't able to stack my monthly code, but the CS lady Marion? was nice and credited it to my account...for of course, a future order!


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

Oh well I think I changed my mind on getting  the $20 mystery box. I have no codes that will work and I'm afraid of what I'll get for $20 when I'm spending too much on subs as it is. There are too many products I know I want, that I don't want to risk on the unknown.

I'm debating on keeping Sample Society or not. This last box was a flop for me :/


----------



## Bflopolska (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What if its just leftovers from Sample Society boxes? I would kick myself if I ordered it and that was the case... I dont kno what to do


 I don't think it'll be that--the email mentioned Lorac, I think, and to my knowledge no one received that in a sample box. The fine print said something about getting four out of the six listed brands; if they send four samples at $30 per box, that would be lousy marketing and I'd be mighty miffed!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BSUNSHINE but i'm going to call CS because my bbsociety one isn't working and i know others have been able to stack multiple coupons with them..lol but the first coupon took off $20


 Ohhhhh I just HATE myself now...of course I have to see this AFTER paying for the order...!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

That's too bad; but even if you cancel, you can always try to swap for something if you see that you like it. I was happy because I decided not to make any purchases on BB and start hoarding my points. So my shopping list was switched over to BeautyBar and I was able to purchase everything I was eyeballing, plus try a mystery box. So, I think I'm done with purchases for a minute, and just enjoy what's coming in the mail.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I just HATE myself now...of course I have to see this AFTER paying for the order...!


 BSUNSHINE code is $20 off but you have to spend $80.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's too bad; but even if you cancel, you can always try to swap for something if you see that you like it. I was happy because I decided not to make any purchases on BB and start hoarding my points. So my shopping list was switched over to BeautyBar and I was able to purchase everything I was eyeballing, plus try a mystery box. So, I think I'm done with purchases for a minute, and just enjoy what's coming in the mail.


 Yeah I could probably always swap or just rejoin if it starts looking great again! I still have a subscription to a 2nd BB box and was thinking maybe my luck will be better with that second account. So far that account proved better than my main account, but we'll see. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BSUNSHINE code is $20 off but you have to spend $80.


 I posted that one and it works, that's why i said to contact CS. I wasn't able to stack my BBSOCIETY whatever month coupon and still placed my order from originally $81 down to $67 and change(taxes). Well CS credited my account! No problems, no questions asked. The oh so nice CS person tried to redo/update my order and ended up just crediting me, because it was easier. lol and I'm definitely on a no buy starting right now. I went back and checked and the credit was already up, so i made another purchase...lordy. I'm done and someone hide my cards and bank info from me!


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted that one and it works, that's why i said to contact CS. I wasn't able to stack my BBSOCIETY whatever month coupon and still placed my order from originally $81 down to $67 and change(taxes). Well CS credited my account! No problems, no questions asked. The oh so nice CS person tried to redo/update my order and ended up just crediting me, because it was easier. lol


 Oh yeah I know they CS is great at Beauty Bar! I didn't have a problem with getting that code to work, but I just don't want to spend that much money at this time. 

I was hoping to bring the cost down of the mystery box alone but there isn't any codes for that small of a purchase. Oh well


----------



## Souly (May 21, 2012)

They are both sold out. On the email in the fine print it reads that it applies to items sold in the skin and body sun care categories of beauty bar. Does that mean no makeup?  I think people are going to be really pissed if its skincare &amp; spf. Let us know what you get, I'm very curious


----------



## calexxia (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are both sold out. On the email in the fine print it reads that it applies to items sold in the skin and body sun care categories of beauty bar. Does that mean no makeup?  I think people are going to be really pissed if its skincare &amp; spf. Let us know what you get, I'm very curious


 I sort of figured it wouldn't be makeup, MAYBE a primer or something, but in general, NOT makeup. Seems like most "mystery boxes" are just a way of clearing inventory, so....I'm totally ok with not getting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (May 21, 2012)

Boo! They're both sold out. Ah well!


----------



## sihaya (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo! They're both sold out. Ah well!


 
I agree boo!! But it's not like I need more of this stuff- i am an addict and need a 12-step program for these beauty subs


----------



## becarr50 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree boo!! But it's not like I need more of this stuff- i am an addict and need a 12-step program for these beauty subs


 I got the email too, and I was really tempted. Thankfully, I gained a little perspective and deleted the email. I have way too many samples, and even full-size beauty products. Plus, in the month of May I spend almost $56 on beauty subs. I just don't have that type of expendable income, and I need to accept it 



Cancelled Sample Society for June and I will probably cancel Glossybox after this month if I'm not totally wowed. It's just too expensive.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

I got a box and quite a few other things, but I'm done shopping for a while. Need to save more money for necessary purchases, not complete splurges. But of course, I say that now after just having spent alot of $$ and making a dent in my wallet. I do like Sample Society, but may cut it if Glossybox lives up to my expectations. Already about to cut Julep...


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

I was very, very close to buying one. It's tempting! But I decided I would much rather take that money and spend it on something that I actually like and want. These mystery boxes are always so enticing, but I wasn't willing to pay 20 or 30 bucks to find out if it was worth it!



> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree boo!! But it's not like I need more of this stuff- i am an addict and need a 12-step program for these beauty subs


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

For those who ordered mystery boxes, have you received tracking info yet? Mine is due to arrive some time Thursday.


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those who ordered mystery boxes, have you received tracking info yet? Mine is due to arrive some time Thursday.


 Yes, mine should be here Wednesday.  Can't wait!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 22, 2012)

I got my box today!

Philosophy Field of Flowers shower gel (full size)
Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint in Carlotta Pink (full size)
Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream (1oz)
Alterna Caviar Hair Spray (travel size)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2012)

That is a pretty nice box...was that the 20 or 30 dollar one?


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

That is a pretty good box!


----------



## Scawolita (May 22, 2012)

Do you guys think there will b many variations of both the $20 &amp; $30 boxes?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

Well, so far every SS monthly box has been the same. So I don't see why the mystery boxes would be different... I think that's the $20 box, from the contents and value. Pretty cool!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, it's the $20 box.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Pretty nice ladies; I'm getting a $20 box and am excited.. I love me some Philosophy! The contents of both look appealing, which is nice. Also, I don't see Sample Society sending out "plastic manure" lol... They have better taste and business sense...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

I also wonder if this will happen every few months, to mix it up and keep subbers interested. There are a lot of companies trying to lure customers and with Glossybox starting up, SS has to step up the game. I am betting they'll still focus on hair/skincare, but toss in high end make up from time to time. I'd be happy getting a new Butter London or lippie product from their companies every month lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also wonder if this will happen every few months, to mix it up and keep subbers interested. There are a lot of companies trying to lure customers and with Glossybox starting up, SS has to step up the game. I am betting they'll still focus on hair/skincare, but toss in high end make up from time to time. I'd be happy getting a new Butter London or lippie product from their companies every month lol.


 This was a mystery box offered by beautyBar, nothing to do with Sample Society.

But I agree, that WOULD be nice!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty nice ladies; I'm getting a $20 box and am excited.. I love me some Philosophy! The contents of both look appealing, which is nice. Also, I don't see Sample Society sending out "plastic manure" lol... They have better taste and business sense...


 You're right, BeautyBar is WAY too classy to pad out a random box with sweatshop-made junk. That's the principal reason I'm staying with Sample Society, even though a couple of the products since March have been kind of "meh." They just might have the best customer service I have ever run into in any sort of business.


----------



## GinaM (May 23, 2012)

Wow!!  Everything sounds great!!  Makes me wish I had gotten in on it!  Why can't they put the lip stuff and nail polish in our regular boxes?!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also wonder if this will happen every few months, to mix it up and keep subbers interested. There are a lot of companies trying to lure customers and with Glossybox starting up, SS has to step up the game. I am betting they'll still focus on hair/skincare, but toss in high end make up from time to time. I'd be happy getting a new Butter London or lippie product from their companies every month lol.


 They just had a Stila mascara in sample society.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!!  Everything sounds great!!  Makes me wish I had gotten in on it!  Why can't they put the lip stuff and nail polish in our regular boxes?!


 I'm taking a stab at this, but I think that things like cleansers, primers and eye makeup removers are among the cheapest to produce and mass-package, so it's easier to fill boxes and gifts with those things. Mascara, too. I regularly go to the Estee Lauder and Lancome counters when they have their gifts so I can restock my favorite skin care and treatments, and get my goodies. Almost without exception each line includes a mascara and an eye makeup remover. I have not had to buy a mascara in years, and I'm swimming in remover. I'd put it up to swap if I weren't so sure everyone else was swimming in it too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Yes, I realize that, but BeautyBar is the co offering us Sample Society and when we receive our boxes and little "discount" it is on BeautyBar.com that we are able to use them, right? So maybe this is their way of staying competitive without doing the "sponsered" box thing like BB.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was a mystery box offered by beautyBar, nothing to do with Sample Society.
> 
> But I agree, that WOULD be nice!


  Yes, they did. which is great and I've been happy to receive all my little boxes from them. There were lots of complaints to them on FB about offering more "makeup" items and stuff like that. Yet, when they sent out the Stila mascara and powder poofy thing, people were still peeved because it wasn't....whatever enough for them..lol. I liked everything in all my boxes, but whether or not I really will use them is a different story.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just had a Stila mascara in sample society.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Either way...hopefully BeautyBar will run another mystery box in another few months..very cool and am pleased. I don't mind paying the $15 month for this sub to Sample Society because I do like the discount and I like the products they're offering. The Mystery box has been the icing on the cake, so to speak. I also like that I can shop between their sponsered sites and use one checkout. Now, if they added a points system, I'd be in heaven!!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I realize that, but BeautyBar is the co offering us Sample Society and when we receive our boxes and little "discount" it is on BeautyBar.com that we are able to use them, right? So maybe this is their way of staying competitive without doing the "sponsered" box thing like BB.


 And it's pretty savvy of them, I think. I love BB but I'm getting kind of tired of having "celebrity" this-and-that flung at me from every direction. My last box was great, and I'm swimming in Miss Dior because of it, but I really don't care for Gossip Girl nor any of the programs of its ilk. I would prefer sponsored boxes from companies, similar to how they did it with Vichy.

That being said, I do think this was a smart idea on BeautyBar's part. It was a nice mix of makeup and skincare, and the value was excellent; I'm sure mine met or exceeded the $80 approximate figure. If you can use a discount code, that's a benefit that could easily make up for a points-based reward system. They teased you just enough to pique your interest without giving anything away, and everything sent was the best quality. (I'm thinking of the Gogo Girlfriend deluxe boxes, which were a real crapshoot; or the ones I used to order from various catalogs when I was in my teens, which had a lot of stuff in them but they were a mix of high-end makeup and dreadful junk like bristle-shedding plastic face brushes...come to think of it, I think GGG was the next generation of that mess.)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And it's pretty savvy of them, I think. I love BB but I'm getting kind of tired of having "celebrity" this-and-that flung at me from every direction. My last box was great, and I'm swimming in Miss Dior because of it, but I really don't care for Gossip Girl nor any of the programs of its ilk. I would prefer sponsored boxes from companies, similar to how they did it with Vichy.
> ...


 I didn't think of it like the that, with the $15 coupon being the replacement for a points system. Interesting; and no points system deterred me lol. I just dropped some money there the other day and with previous discounts and credits from other orders, was able to get myself a Clarisonic Mia for super cheap! Under $50 cheap lol..Yay..and I got next day delivery on part of my order, which is coming in three shipments(yesterday, Thursday, Saturday). My only "gripe" which is not really, just a thought/wish, is that the $15 coupon didn't have a purchase limit. I think most of the samples we receive are more costly full size than $15 and if you only want to purchase a specific item or two, some may not want to make a larger purchase just to receive that discount. But, overall I am a happy subber to SS.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Either way...hopefully BeautyBar will run another mystery box in another few months..very cool and am pleased. I don't mind paying the $15 month for this sub to Sample Society because I do like the discount and I like the products they're offering. The Mystery box has been the icing on the cake, so to speak. I also like that I can shop between their sponsered sites and use one checkout. Now, if they added a points system, I'd be in heaven!!


 They really should consider a points system that would be awesome and way better than the 15.00 coupon we get each month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They really should consider a points system that would be awesome and way better than the 15.00 coupon we get each month.


 I think if there wasn't a purchase restriction with the coupon, it'd be the best ever lol.. I've actually waited to make purchases at sites like that because there wasn't enough items on my list i _needed_ to justify splurging that much more. Especially, when s/h is much cheaper than spending an extra $20-$30.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think of it like the that, with the $15 coupon being the replacement for a points system. Interesting; and no points system deterred me lol. I just dropped some money there the other day and with previous discounts and credits from other orders, was able to get myself a Clarisonic Mia for super cheap! Under $50 cheap lol..Yay..and I got next day delivery on part of my order, which is coming in three shipments(yesterday, Thursday, Saturday). My only "gripe" which is not really, just a thought/wish, is that the $15 coupon didn't have a purchase limit. I think most of the samples we receive are more costly full size than $15 and if you only want to purchase a specific item or two, some may not want to make a larger purchase just to receive that discount. But, overall I am a happy subber to SS.


 It has a limit??? I never knew that, but then I never made an order that was below $50 before applying the coupon. The issue I always ran into was that I've never been able to stack codes the way some other customers have. It doesn't matter too much because there was always something in the sample box I either wanted in full size, or something else from a specific brand, so I never feel like I'm wasting the discount.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It has a limit??? I never knew that, but then I never made an order that was below $50 before applying the coupon. The issue I always ran into was that I've never been able to stack codes the way some other customers have. It doesn't matter too much because there was always something in the sample box I either wanted in full size, or something else from a specific brand, so I never feel like I'm wasting the discount.


 Lol...yes, purchase at least $50 in products and apply the discount. As far as stacking codes, I use other codes first and then enter the monthly code. If it won't stack, I call CS and have always been able to get my monthly code credited..That's how I got my Clarisonic Mia for dirt cheap there! I shop all different kinds of websites, so sometimes I have a hard time keeping track of where I got something. All I know is that if I can bundle/get it cheaper elsewhere, I will. Or I'll wait til I can make a larger purchase.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 23, 2012)

I talked to Beauty Bar customer service yesterday. The codes are not going to stack much longer and CS won't be able to give you an adjustment. That's a system glitch they are working to repair. They are going to start up a points/reward system soon for all their websites, so we'll see how that works!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to Beauty Bar customer service yesterday. The codes are not going to stack much longer and CS won't be able to give you an adjustment. That's a system glitch they are working to repair. They are going to start up a points/reward system soon for all their websites, so we'll see how that works!


 Ooo..good to know; wonder if we'll still get that $15 coupon on top of getting points...Awesomeness and I'm not planning to cancel any time soon. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

I am definitely staying for June, and since I canceled one of my BB accounts, Im not in a rush to cancel this one. Hooray for points!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely staying for June, and since I canceled one of my BB accounts, Im not in a rush to cancel this one. Hooray for points!


 I'm going to keep my extra BB for a few months and see how it pans out, but skipping another sub and probably cancelling. The points thing is going a long ways to win me over, though. So I'm happy lol. Also, I think BeautyBar will probably keep up these mystery boxes and I'm guessing they're tied to Sample Society subbers, which is another plus. Love the fact they sent out full size items, at least two, and more deluxe minis. Win win for me!


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My $30 box was different, so I think we have a little departure for the monthly sample format! Because I can't seem to get my pictures uploaded I have to do this the old-fashioned way...I received a Philosophy lip gloss in Peaches and Cream, which is really a very pale sparkly nude; a Caudalie foaming face cleanser; a Butter London nail polish, the name of the color I forget but it's a very light, pale nude-beige; and the piece de resistance, a Lorac Baked eye shadow and bronzer set. Everything is full size except the tube of bronzer in the set, and that's maybe 2 oz. All in all, a good box!
> ...


 I received the same thing - my butter nail polish is pink ribbon &amp; they sent me a box with 3 of the same one - I am assuming I was only supposed to get one.  I am really happy with everything!


----------



## mishtastic (May 24, 2012)

Ugh really wish I got in on this, but I'm on a no buy so I'm living vicariously through your updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Next time I guess!

Anyone have any clue what's in the June box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

People on FB are ranting about the mystery boxes! They are mad about the value and claiming to be ripped off! I ordered a $20 box and am excited by the spoiler above, so whatever.


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People on FB are ranting about the mystery boxes! They are mad about the value and claiming to be ripped off! I ordered a $20 box and am excited by the spoiler above, so whatever.


 What were they expecting?  Some people are just never happy.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

Those ppl just shouldnt buy a MYSTERY BOX.

Anyway, I am excited for June, I hope its better than May


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

People are complaining that the items are no longer available or last season and the value is off, saying that BeautyBar was misleading and using false advertising. I agree, some people are never satisfied and really shouldn't add on the extra boxes lol. Wonder if they received only one super expensive product, would they be happy? Heck no, it'd be worse! Haha still excited, because I've been looking to get more hand creams, can always use more Philosophy stuff, and love lip balm!


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People are complaining that the items are no longer available or last season and the value is off, saying that BeautyBar was misleading and using false advertising. I agree, some people are never satisfied and really shouldn't add on the extra boxes lol. Wonder if they received only one super expensive product, would they be happy? Heck no, it'd be worse! Haha still excited, because I've been looking to get more hand creams, can always use more Philosophy stuff, and love lip balm!


 Yeesh, I *assumed* this stuff was discontinued/last season stuff.  That's usually why things get put in grab bags/mystery boxes/etc.:  There's not really enough to sell, or it's no longer the holiday shopping season, or the manufacturer ended up with an overrun at the end of production (this is also how I'm fairly certain Little Black Bag operates:  Stores aren't selling any more accessories for a certain season, or a makeup collection was only intended to be in stores during autumn, but it's May, and they still have some to unload, so it ends up on that site).  I was seriously tempted to get one *specifically because* it would be something I probably wouldn't be able to get any more (my fingers would have been crossed for some seasonal philosophy shower gel), but I didn't have the money.  Plus I was afraid that I would get something I couldn't use (wrong color, hair products for the wrong type of hair, skincare I'm allergic to, etc.).  

(And all of this talk about grab bags and mystery boxes makes me want to head out to the Sanrio store and pick up a grab bag.  It's a good thing I don't live in Seattle any more.  If I did, I would be headed to Archie McPhee for a mystery bag tomorrow!)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 25, 2012)

Field of Flowers is not discontinued. It is part of Philosophy's normal collection. I already have half a bottle of the one I got and will happily buy the matching lotion.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People on FB are ranting about the mystery boxes! They are mad about the value and claiming to be ripped off! I ordered a $20 box and am excited by the spoiler above, so whatever.


 Seriously??? I thought mine was a very well-spent $30 considering what I got--all my stuff was full-size, and so what if it was overstock? I'd be mad if I paid the full price and found out it was discontinued stuff. That's been the whole point of mystery boxes and grab bags and all the related whatnot, for decades: they have to get rid of it somehow, and this is a good way to do it. Not to mention ever bit of it is excellent product. It's not like you're buying a GGG box and found it was nothing but electric-blue Blossoms shadow, FFS!


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People are complaining that the items are no longer available or last season and the value is off, saying that BeautyBar was misleading and using false advertising. I agree, some people are never satisfied and really shouldn't add on the extra boxes lol. Wonder if they received only one super expensive product, would they be happy? Heck no, it'd be worse! Haha still excited, because I've been looking to get more hand creams, can always use more Philosophy stuff, and love lip balm!


 I expect it to be stuff that's last season for such a great price.  I love a mystery box because it is almost always stuff I wouldn't think to purchase so I get a chance to try new things.  Usually there is something I really like but wouldn't have tried any other way.


----------



## emeline (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh really wish I got in on this, but I'm on a no buy so I'm living vicariously through your updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 The June advice guide used to be up but it seems the link isn't working anymore :/ 

When it was up, the advice mentioned lip products, fragrance, beachy waves, eye cream, and acne treatment


----------



## yanelib27 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

hopefully they start giving out more makeup products...i'll rejoin again once they do lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 26, 2012)

Beachy waves!! Yay..I don't mind that they don't give out that much as far as makeup. With it all being one size fits all box, it'd be very difficult if they sent say, tinted moisturizer or concealer and stuff to everyone...because not everyone is that color. So even if Sample Society sends more makeup, so to say, it's not going to necessarily please more people if they send out stuff like that. But it looks like they're sending out a lippie, balm or gloss or whatever in June possibly. Eye cream is always good!


----------



## Mandy Lu (May 26, 2012)

cool! excited! this will be my first month. just getting into subs i got BB for the first time last month, this will be my first sample society. oh and i'm out of town, but my julep maven penny box is waiting for me at home! I hope no one swipes it off my porch!!!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I want to join the Sample Society and I would REALLY appreciate opinions from those who are subscribed!

I am already subscribed to BB, Glossybox and Beauty Army (it is very convenient that they have skip a month option!). I am wondering if the Sample Society is any different from the three, also is there a good mix of skincare, makeup and hair products or are the samples mostly geared towards skin care??

ANY thoughts/suggestions/opinions are greatly appreciated!! On a side note, MUT really rocks! I never knew anything about sampling services and now a new world has opened to me because of MUT!!


----------



## NaturalGeek (May 27, 2012)

Stupid question:

How do you guys learn about the Mystery Box, other than stalking the Beautybar site or their Facebook page? I seem to always be too late for those things....


----------



## murflegirl (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stupid question:
> 
> How do you guys learn about the Mystery Box, other than stalking the Beautybar site or their Facebook page? I seem to always be too late for those things....


 They sent out an email with the info.


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone! I want to join the Sample Society and I would REALLY appreciate opinions from those who are subscribed!
> 
> ...


 So far, it's been a mix of perfume samples, and mostly skincare with some haircare in there. But I have to say I really really love my box and I always feel that it's a great deal. The last months perfume sample is of a $200 a bottle perfume, it's not the same old samples from Sephora like most other sub companies use. The hair glossing cream sample we got was a deluxe tube which is like the travel size and it's totally nice stuff too.

I would say that it's not geared towards a teenager like MyGlam seems to be. This to me reads more like a box for someone in their 20's to 30s, while Myglam makes me think of a 12 to 15 year old girl.

It's sort of like a higher end Birchbox to me, in a way, if that makes any sense. I also like that everyone gets the same samples.


----------



## becarr50 (May 28, 2012)

Although I dropped Sample Society for Glossybox, I can definitely say that the sample sizes did not disappoint. They are deluxe, but I mostly found that the products weren't always something that I was super enthused about. I honestly haven't used anything from my last box because none of it really excited me. Regardless, if I had unlimited funds then I would have stuck with it, because I will use the products eventually. Because it was mostly skincare, the surprise element and excitement was really lacking for me. I think it's great for someone looking to change up their skincare routine, find a new favorite perfume or hair cream. Definitely geared to the mid 20s and older crowd.


----------



## NaturalGeek (May 28, 2012)

Is anyone else annoyed that BeautyBar debits your account (credit/debit card, PayPal, etc) at the END of the month for NEXT month's Sample Society Box?! 

I wish they'd at least wait until the very last day of the month... This totally messes up my PayPal budgeting plan. Again.

You'd think that by now I'd remember that they're the only one of my subscription boxes who do that and that I would arrange accordingly, but I keep forgetting as the month goes on. Naturally.

It's no big deal in the end, but it still annoys me. Enough to tip the scale if I was considering canceling it.

Anyone else feel that way, or am I just cranky today?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 28, 2012)

This is my first box...but I thought Beauty Bar charges you for the month the day before they ship the box, that's what I was told...and see in my bank statement. I just checked my status and it says it was shipped and should be arriving in a few days.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

I have started a new thread for June 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126016/sample-society-june-2012


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

I know general times when my subs get deducted from my account and so it doesn't bother me. From last month's and this month's charge is only a business day apart.


----------

